# Sticky  Colnago - Picture post thread



## Squeegy200

I find that Colnagos are some of the most beautiful eye candy on the road--Old & New

So I find it amusing that there is little comprehensive information on makes, models, paint scheme availability etc. Oftentimes the information I find is incomplete, contradictory, or non-existent. History seems to focus on the company and racing teams. I think there was an attempt at www.mycolnago.com but I've not seen any activity on that webpage for months. (Anyone home?) 

I also find it surprising that the colnago forum is the only one without a picture thread. 
( I searched to no avail)

So I will start one here:

Please post a picture of your Colnago and list some details for our enjoyment. 

Example: Year, Paint Scheme, build details

I'd like to see other Colnago Bikes


----------



## Squeegy200

*98 Colnago Altain*

Here is mine:

1998(?) Altain (55cm)
Wordperfect Paint Scheme
Steel Precisa Fork
Campagnolo Croce/Record 8sp Gruppo
Fizik Alliante Saddle
Italmanubri Stem
TTT handlebars
Campagnolo Omicron Wheels
Cinelli Silver bar tape


----------



## oneslowmofo

*Here's mine*

2006 C50 

Paint - PR00
Group - Record
Brakes - Zero Gravity
Wheels - In the picture Hyperon Ultras, but I generally ride with SpeedDreams (Tune hubs on velocity rims
Bars - Pictured, ITM Millineum Wings but chaged to ITM K-Sword


----------



## CFBlue

Here's my C50HP, in PR11 with DA10 and Lightweights. I have to admit I have raced this. Couldn't help myself. And I crashed it in the sprint. It's fine


----------



## terry b

Here are mine, in acquisition order.

1st 2000 Master X Lite, 57cm

AD20 paint scheme, Chorus build, Campy Electron wheels, Chorus ti post, ITM Milennium bar and stem, Pave saddle.

2nd 2003 Dream Plus, 57cm

GEO paint, Chorus build, unlkike the picture, this one now sports an ITM carbon stem, ITM bar and Ritchey/Hugi wheels, Pave saddle.

3rd 2004 C50, 58cm

PR4 paint, Record build, ITM Milennium bar and stem, Neutron wheels, Pave saddle. Won this bike in a raffle.


----------



## oneslowmofo

*Terry...*

You kill me with the "won in a raffle" disclaimer!  

Question - notice any difference in handling between the 57's and the 58? I assume you got the 58 C50 because you won it and didn't have a choice of a smaller size.

Let me know if you ever want to get rid of the Dream. Love the GEO!


----------



## Mapei

*My Colnago Dream*

From the year 2000. All aluminum.


----------



## dnalsaam

*Now for something totally different*

Earlier this year when I went to Cambiago, Ernesto gave me the crankset that you see here. He told me that he had 5 sets of these cranks made for a time trial bike for Tony Rominger. The right crank and chainrings are made out of billet and are therefore one piece, without any chainring bolts. The whole set-up is super lightweight.


----------



## jd3

*I can't help it, I love chrome lugs.*

Colnago Classic 2003, N21 paint, Campy Centar 10 speed, Record seat post, Chorus headset, Deda Magic bar, Newton stem, Fizik Alliante Saddle (blue), Cinelli tape (blue), Velocity Deep V rims (blue), Specialized computer (blue).


----------



## Squeegy200

dnalsaam said:


> Earlier this year when I went to Cambiago, Ernesto gave me the crankset that you see here. He told me that he had 5 sets of these cranks made for a time trial bike for Tony Rominger. The right crank and chainrings are made out of billet and are therefore one piece, without any chainring bolts. The whole set-up is super lightweight.


Those cranks are beautiful. And I know there's an even larger story behind them. I've met a couple of people who have toured the facility and have even been greeted by Ernesto Colnago himself. However, none were given cranks! or anything of historical significance like Tony Rominger's TT specific hardware. Do share more. 

I did spy these for sale recently. Although not as historically significant as your cranks, they are legitimate Colnago content.


----------



## dnalsaam

Squeegy200 said:


> Those cranks are beautiful. And I know there's an even larger story behind them. I've met a couple of people who have toured the facility and have even been greeted by Ernesto Colnago himself. However, none were given cranks! or anything of historical significance like Tony Rominger's TT specific hardware. Do share more.
> 
> I did spy these for sale recently. Although not as historically significant as your cranks, they are legitimate Colnago content.


The auction cranks are regular Colnago carbon cranks that can be purchased through any authorized Colnago dealer. Nice but costly. When they first came out, they were perhaps the best and nicest available. Since then, others have made ones that were lighter, better and less expensive. The Colnago ones remain the most beautiful in my opinion.

Ernesto is a great fellow and he has always found time for me when I travel to Cambiago. I suppose that part of the reason is that I speak fluent Italian and am passionate about cycling. He then really opened up to me when he found out that I had built some frames myself. He also liked the fact that I asked him to sign the SCIC team jersey that I own. SCIC was the first team that rode exclusively on Colnago bikes in the 1970's and he remains very proud of what he did with that team. Not only did he sign it, he also doodle a neat little Colnago club. The jersey is supposedly one of the team jerseys of Vladimiro Panizza.


----------



## dnalsaam

*Colnago briefcase*

How about another bit of Colnago memorabilia.

Not the new Colnago Carbon fiber briefcase, but still very nice.


----------



## dnalsaam

*How do you want to furnish your office?*

Just a few photos of some of the furniture in Cambiago. I would love to have a table like this:


----------



## terry b

oneslowmofo said:


> You kill me with the "won in a raffle" disclaimer!
> 
> Question - notice any difference in handling between the 57's and the 58? I assume you got the 58 C50 because you won it and didn't have a choice of a smaller size.
> 
> Let me know if you ever want to get rid of the Dream. Love the GEO!


It's funny, but the 57s feel a bit quicker. Probably in my head, but the C50 feels much more "stable" for the lack of a better word. Maybe it's the CF, maybe it's the size, but for whatever reason both the Dream and the MxL feel faster. Of course, the computer doesn't lie and I'm the same speed on all three of them.

I took the 58 because I am a greedy pork and when I won the bike, there were no 57s in the US. I just didn't want to wait, and at the same time, I was interested in seeing if my original 57 choice was okay. I bought the MxL in 57 before I really understood what I needed in a fit and I always wondered if I had made an error in judgement. The Dream, well it was a bit of a compromise since it was going for a mere $1000 new on eBay. If I was going to buy another one, I'm not sure how I would go. Both sizes work well enough. A 57.5 would be ideal!


----------



## Squeegy200

terry b said:


> It's funny, but the 57s feel a bit quicker. Probably in my head, but the C50 feels much more "stable" for the lack of a better word. Maybe it's the CF, maybe it's the size, but for whatever reason both the Dream and the MxL feel faster. Of course, the computer doesn't lie and I'm the same speed on all three of them.
> 
> I took the 58 because I am a greedy pork and when I won the bike, there were no 57s in the US. I just didn't want to wait, and at the same time, I was interested in seeing if my original 57 choice was okay. I bought the MxL in 57 before I really understood what I needed in a fit and I always wondered if I had made an error in judgement. The Dream, well it was a bit of a compromise since it was going for a mere $1000 new on eBay. If I was going to buy another one, I'm not sure how I would go. Both sizes work well enough. A 57.5 would be ideal!


I've noticed Colnago being the only manufacturer I've encountered that offers sizes available in 1cm increments. Most I've seen are even sizes 54, 56, 58 etc and a few are now offering only Small/Medium/Large. 

Is this true for all models in the range? Other manufacturers who also offer 1cm increments?


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## solorider

*Your thoughts on the Altain*

I love your bike!

I've been considering picking up a used Altain, I'm curious to know how you like it.

If you could provide as much detail as possible about your riding impressions and your riding style, I've be greatly in-debted to you.

Thank you in advance for your time and effort.


----------



## solorider

*Nice bikes, but I think you need and intervention*

Your inventory is breath taking!

I'm jealous.

Which one do you ride the most and are you looking for friends to help you exercise your horses.


----------



## Zampano

This is right after it was just built. Cable housing lengths have been optimized, and there's a 1cm spacer under the stem now.




.


----------



## whafe

Seeing these pictures is making me hyperventilate. I am sitting back patiently waiting for my 2006 President, with the devinci paint scheme. Cant wait to add it to this gallary of pictures. All pieces of art


----------



## rklpzg

Here's another... My absolute favorite bike.


----------



## wasfast

EasyRider47 said:


> Since someone else started this, here are my Colnagos....in order of acquisition....the last one being my '05 Xmas present.
> 
> All have Shimano Dura-Ace, except the C-40 Limited Edition and C-50 (Campy Record) and the Colnago Oval Chrono has Shimano Ultegra.
> 
> EasyRider47


A very nice collection I just say! I love the Mapei paint scheme. What model is the bike in the World Champion paint scheme? That's too cool.


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## Squeegy200

solorider said:


> I love your bike!
> 
> I've been considering picking up a used Altain, I'm curious to know how you like it.
> 
> If you could provide as much detail as possible about your riding impressions and your riding style, I've be greatly in-debted to you.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time and effort.


I've always wanted a Colnago. I've really felt good with the Italian Geometry compared to the other bikes I've ridden. I've test ridden on Master lights and Conics so I knew I wanted Colnago steel. 

The Altain is a later steel model but still has many of the characteristics that made me love the older Colnagos. They are hard to find and not much is available for this unusual model. 

I found the Altain comfortable on long rides and its as smooth on the bumps as my Taiwanese Carbon Fiber bike. I like the handling of the straight steel Precisa fork which is confidence inspiring on downhill runs. But I was surpised at how well it climbed. It did not feel muted like my CF bike and maybe its my imagination but I don't feel the need for smaller gearing on the Altain.

One definite difference is the gawking that is common with Colnagos. I always get compliments at organized bicycle events. Nothing like it.


----------



## Troy16

jd3 said:


> Colnago Classic 2003, N21 paint, Campy Centar 10 speed, Record seat post, Chorus headset, Deda Magic bar, Newton stem, Fizik Alliante Saddle (blue), Cinelli tape (blue), Velocity Deep V rims (blue), Specialized computer (blue).


Is that paint scheme really N21 or what Colnago called D21 in 2003? 

Very nice looking.


----------



## jd3

*I stand corrected*



Troy16 said:


> Is that paint scheme really N21 or what Colnago called D21 in 2003?
> 
> Very nice looking.


You are right. It's rough getting older. The memory is going faster than the legs.


----------



## shah

*My 50.*

Here's my C50/Cinelli RAM-Oscar Freire WC Ltd. Ed.
"Happy New Year"


----------



## whafe

Shah, very nice looking bike, I still await my President, am waiting ever so patiently, a very hard wait, I thought waiting for mountain bikes was hard, this out strips that.


----------



## dpower

*Dif't WC-color scheme on a C50...*

Since we are all sharing...


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## SPINDAWG

*Very nice dpower!*



dpower said:


> Since we are all sharing...


I'm a fan of the Mapei schemes myself, as I went with the AD10 scheme from the 98/99 seasons. I chose this scheme mostly due to the fact that it shows alot of the carbon. I'm currently debating on which colors to put on the Extreme C I'll be ordering later on this year. I like the WC colors,but would feel a bit funny riding such highly regarded colors.

Oh yeah,I aquired a Dream hp bstay last year in the Geo colors and love the fact that it came out looking full carbon. Here's a couple of pics!


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## dpower

*Yup, WC-Mapei special order from Maestro-UK, of course*

About 18 months ago, Mike at Maestro took my order for a new C50, and basically let me pick a scheme...any scheme. I had to wait-out the European holiday season for manufacture, spray and delivery...but I'm sure I would have had to wait regardless. I like it; it makes me happy; it was worth the wait; I'd do something similar again and probably will someday. 

Plus, I'm from Nashville where most people don't know what the heck a WC color-scheme is. So I only rarely catch grief from those who know to give me grief. From them...like you...I probably deserve it.

Yo, EasyRider...fantastic collection of bikes. Clearly you are not married or you have your wife locked in the basement. How did you put together sucha stable? Personally, the top two are my favorites...especially top right!


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## oneslowmofo

*Easy*

It's hilarious to hear other's stories on how we deal with our wives on the bike issue. I've cycled thru about 12 frames in the last 4 years, many of them being black. I'n not sure if my wife notices the changes but periodically she'll throw a bomb at me like, "yeah right you've only spent 10 grand on your bikes..."

For now, I've got the "black" C50 and a blue and white Cyfac Nerv. The black Parlee is in the box!


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## chuckice

deleted - new pix later


----------



## campagnoloneutron

*My Colnago "Dream" bike*

Here's a picture of my Colango Dream circa 2000. All Campagnolo Record parts. I always build my bikes up myself, that way I can choose all the exact components that I want to have on the bike. Its a continuous evolving process with little upgrades or changes from time to time, year to year. I've used this bike for 5 seasons now. The Canadian winters are usually long and cold so I have lots of extra time to rework the bike for each season... 
Components list:
Colnago Dream frameset size 58cm C to T (56cm C to C)
paint scheme is Art Decor AD4 
Campagnolo Record 10 speed grouppo
Campagnolo Record carbon cranks 175mm 39/53
11-21 Record 10 speed cassette
Wipperman 10 sp chain stainless steel version
Look KEO pedals
Deda Newton stem 13cm
3TTT Prima 199 bars 46cm wide
Fizik Aliante saddle
Campagnolo Neutron wheels

Vittoria Corsa CX tires for the summer ( there is a little tire mix going on in the pic, front wheel changed over to Vittoria Evo CG Pave tire, the back is a regular good weather Corsa Evo CX that still to change. I will use Evo CG Pave tires front and back in the wet and cold early season as they grip the road better in those conditions) I rode Continental 4 Seasons tires last year in the spring months and they were pretty good for the conditions. Interested to see how these Vittoria Evo CG Pave tires perform.

I will be building a new Colnago C50 bike for this year but I think I'll keep this one too. I still think about my nice Colnago Mexico bike from circa 1978-79, should never have sold that one off. I'll look for a pic of it to post. It was all Campagnolo Super Record. I also have a pic somewhere of me with the Merckx hour record bike at my house 1973/74. It was on loan from Colnago for a bike show, I put it together and rode it around the neighborhood. That was kinda cool.


----------



## mike S

*MY Dream, C50 On the way*

here is a pic of my Nag, just ordered a 2005 C50 PR10 from ghv bike , killer deal from Tom, i recomend, also you can put stuff on layaway!!!


----------



## Troy16

mike S said:


> here is a pic of my Nag, just ordered a 2005 C50 PR10 from ghv bike , killer deal from Tom, i recomend, also you can put stuff on layaway!!!


Looks nice. Only question I have is why are your levers turned upwards so much? Is this how you ride or are they just that way before being adjusted for riding?


----------



## Fignon's Barber

campagnoloneutron said:


> Here's a picture of my Colango Dream circa 2000. All Campagnolo Record parts. I always build my bikes up myself, that way I can choose all the exact components that I want to have on the bike. Its a continuous evolving process with little upgrades or changes from time to time, year to year. I've used this bike for 5 seasons now. The Canadian winters are usually long and cold so I have lots of extra time to rework the bike for each season...
> Components list:
> Colnago Dream frameset size 58cm C to T (56cm C to C)
> paint scheme is Art Decor AD4
> Campagnolo Record 10 speed grouppo
> Campagnolo Record carbon cranks 175mm 39/53
> 11-21 Record 10 speed cassette
> Wipperman 10 sp chain stainless steel version
> Look KEO pedals
> Deda Newton stem 13cm
> 3TTT Prima 199 bars 46cm wide
> Fizik Aliante saddle
> Campagnolo Neutron wheels
> 
> .


campagneutron, interesting way to carry your frame pump. have you tried using a mini pump and just putting it in your jersey pocket? I carry a little silca pump in my jersey pocket. its about 5.5 inches long, and probably can pump a tire to about 100 psi, enough to get you home for sure. nice dream, I like the AD color schemes


----------



## Max-Q

Here's mine:


----------



## mike S

Troy16 said:


> Looks nice. Only question I have is why are your levers turned upwards so much? Is this how you ride or are they just that way before being adjusted for riding?


i think the bars were loose when that was taken, there is no way I can ride with levers that high!!


----------



## campagnoloneutron

Fignon's Barber said:


> campagneutron, interesting way to carry your frame pump. have you tried using a mini pump and just putting it in your jersey pocket? I carry a little silca pump in my jersey pocket. its about 5.5 inches long, and probably can pump a tire to about 100 psi, enough to get you home for sure. nice dream, I like the AD color schemes


Yes, I have a mini-pump, exactly as you mention BUT I like to carry the big pump for wacking dogs on certain routes... has much more reach... I carry the spare tire/tube rolled up in that same seat tube bottle cage as well. In the summer when is hot out I carry the mini pump and spare tire in my jersey pocket. Then on those long hot rides I use that bottle cage for the second bottle as it is originally intended. I don't like to carry the spare under the seat as I dont think it looks that aesthetically nice hanging there.


----------



## lpdjshaw

*Wow!*

Wow!!


----------



## bing181

Wow, so many beautiful bikes .. and beautiful pictures. Here's mine after yesterday's ride. No, not a new paint scheme, mud from the road. Underneath it all is my CT-1.


----------



## scorpionking

*2006 Rabobank C50 Colors*

Dies anyone know where there are some real life photos of what the 2006 RB06 paint looks like on the C50 model? I'm not talking about the computer generated frameset pictures which you see on so many dealers websites, but an actual real life photo of the frameset/bike itself? 

Any comments on the durability of current Colnago paint versus american manufacturers paint regarding chipping, etc? Thanks


----------



## campagnoloneutron

bing181 said:


> Wow, so many beautiful bikes .. and beautiful pictures. Here's mine after yesterday's ride. No, not a new paint scheme, mud from the road. Underneath it all is my CT-1.


The bike and setup/position is looking good. Nice to see one with visual evidence of use (the mud)! Bikes are meant to be used. I like to use mine hard too. Good for both the body and the soul. Keep on bikin'! 
PS I noticed the cobbles and the building. They sure look Belgian to me...


----------



## EasyRider47

Removed


----------



## whafe

Bing181, great shots, scooter is looking rugged and riden, love that look.

I still await the President, it was supposed to be here end of January, they are now saying mid March, a very hard wait indeed.

I am moving to Spain, early February, I do not know whether to cancel the order and get the bike in Europe or the USA. If it goes to New Zealand, it will cost me 700 USD to get it to Spain.

Am in a tough spot.


----------



## Clevor

campagnoloneutron said:


> Nice to see one with visual evidence of use (the mud)! Bikes are meant to be used. I like to use mine hard too. Good for both the body and the soul. Keep on bikin'!


Yeah, when I look at all these pics of bikes on the Colnago and Pinarello forum: no mud, no chips, no scrapes. Hmmmm, are you guys really riding these things? I have a dream C50 on order from Maestro (it will be a hybrid of Shah's and Dpower's bike), but I'd be a little leery of even riding the thing, due to the cost. Maybe better to drop pocket money of $1500 on a very nice Douglas Fusion from Colorado Cyclist and not having to worry about crashes, scrapes, or scratching the finish while working on the bike.

In regards to the paint currently being used on Colnagos, apparently it's Glassurite, the same as used on Mercedes and BMWs. If it is, it's probably acrylic urethane, which is bulletproof when cured, but I sure hope the painters are using supplied air respirators or at the minimum, half-masks with organic vapor cartridges. Urethanes contain isocyanates, which are nasty stuff and can cause respiratory sensitization in susceptible individuals. The base color scheme, e.g., airbrushing, is probably done using less durable paint, and maybe the clear coat is Glassurite. This will certainly solve the chipping problem. It's entirely possible Ernesto has responded to previous complaints of chipping in this manner.


----------



## bing181

campagnoloneutron said:


> The bike and setup/position is looking good. Nice to see one with visual evidence of use (the mud)! PS I noticed the cobbles and the building. They sure look Belgian to me...


Well spotted ... central Brussels, that's real Belgian mud there. Our street is cobbled, so I get plenty of practice. In winter and through the day during the week I ride out and back down the Brussels-Charleroi canal for as far as I feel like. Sealed canal path .. no cars (which is great), but it goes through a few industrial areas (like all canals I suppose), and there are always lots of trucks around .. and lots of mud. Which ends up all over the bike and me.

I'd love my bike to look all clean and beautiful of course, but .. this time of the year, nothing else to do. I wouldn't mind a beater bike, but why do it when this one feels so wonderful.


----------



## Kevin Leonhardt

*2003 Mxl*

Here's a picture of a 2003 MXL I have for sale in the classifieds. I've been torn over selling it, but I don't ride this one enough to justify keeping it.


----------



## useyourdagger

*Pre-B Stay Rabobank C40*

The only bike that could've made me part with my custom titanium Holland, painted by Joe Bell, was this particular C40. Star fork, Colnago carbon post, Record 10 and blue Velocity rims on American Classic hubs. Bike is under 15 pounds with the Lew carbons on it. This is still my favorite paint job on any bike.


----------



## jd3

*Velocity rims*



useyourdagger said:


> blue Velocity rims on American Classic hubs.


As we all know, Nags tend to draw alot of attention because of their unique paint. Add a set of matching Velocity rims and folks can't help but stare.


----------



## hfc

*My C40*

The pic on the wall was in my old house where I displayed it as the artwork that it is. Other pic is current. Guy I bought this from said it was a 2000 model, but I think it's a 1997 or 98. Can anybody say for sure? 

By the way - best thread on RBR!


----------



## CoLiKe20

you guys put me to shame.
I thought I had a bike addiction problem.
I am not even going to list my bikes.


----------



## Bonked

here's mine, a c40 b-stay with record...still clean b/c it was right after i put her together. i try not to ride this bike in crappy weather, but i have to say that there is something about flying along a rough road in the cold rain on this bike that makes me wish i was good enough to race the classics (which are WAY better than the tour, imo)!


----------



## jnwarner0

*Great Bike!!*

Looks Awesome!!


----------



## Bonked

thanks!


----------



## giovanni sartori

Bonked said:


> thanks!


What paint scheme is that?


----------



## Bonked

it's an older version of LX14, which is now discontinued but still available if you know the right people! the trialtir example is http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2006-colnago/colors/c40-hp/c40hp-lx14.html, which is what i assumed i would be getting as all of the LX14 frames i had seen (used to work in a shop that carried colnagos) looked very similar, with a yellow/orangy pink fade. the orangy color wasn't my favorite, but i got a great deal on the frame sight unseen from the maestro (who RULES), so i took it. i was very excited to find that my frame seems to be an older version with an yellow/orange fade (i later found a catalogue from 2002 that showed a very similar scheme). i also really like the black outline "colnago" on the down tube, but then again, i'm a little biased! this is still my favorite paint scheme, with the possible exception of the GEO, which looks horrendous on the web but is absolutely stunning in person...


----------



## toast

*Lx11*

If you replace the yellow with red, you get...


----------



## oldtrackie

My 'Ferrari' C40.........


----------



## colnrly

*Here's mine*

I call it the ran out of money or Colnrly build. The price fell by $1000-all the way into my price range- with these changes from stock: 

Steel Surly fork instead of Colnago carbon fork

My Selle Italia Max saddle for Colnago Hoskar. (The dealer-Gary at Bici Bike in San Jose CA- included a take-off Nitrox saddle to put on my old bike that I was selling.)

No cranks: I bought TruVativ cranks on ebay to replace the Veloce triple cranks.

Salsa Pro Road 46cm handlebar. Dealer put a new ITM 44cm on the old bike for me to sell.

Tires: The Maxxis tires pictured. I have since worn them out and now use Continental Ultra Gatorskin 25mm tires. Dealer put new tires on the bike I sold.

Wheels: Original Ambrosio wheels instead of the G3's that were on it. Actually these wheels are just OK-I may sell them and have some 36-spoke wheels built.

The dealer included the labor to switch out these parts and a fitting session that took about an hour. I give him credit for working out this whole deal with me.


----------



## kcflash

Ladies & gents, I know this is premature, but she just arrived & I am too excited to not share; I will only post this one until she is built, so please indulge me. This is an 05, NOS dream cross. You can't get them any more, only the scandium is available. I have wanted one for more than 3 years, I finally convinced myself you only live once.


----------



## Squeegy200

*That's some dealer*

That's one heck of a great local bike shop swapping parts to get you just what you want. To assist you in getting your old bike sold is way above the call of duty. 

Kudos to your local bike shop!


----------



## iyeoh

1992 Master Olympic with Record 8 ErgoPower


----------



## kaplonk

*2006 Extreme c - yet to be built*

www.furbert.com


----------



## OldTrekkie

Here's mine. 2005 C50 PRO1, Dura Ace, Zipp 404 clinchers (I also have Ksyrium SSCs), 3T bar and stem, Fizik Arione saddle. A joy to ride!


----------



## lpdjshaw

*'82 Super (?) and '04 C50*

I've had the C50 for just over a year and I'm finally done tweaking it. 2004 with 2005 full Record. Total joy to ride.
I got the Super (?) late last year. 1982 Super Record, not sure on the frame year. I found it hanging in somebody's garage on a painting job I was doing and traded a few hundred bucks worth of labor for it. I replaced the Cinelli stem and bar (different sizes) and levers (it had white Modolo Krono's) and I'm still in the process of cleaning all the little nooks and crannies. Sure does ride nice for an old gal.


----------



## il sogno

Here's my meager contribution.

Year 2000 Dream
Campy Record 10 speed
ITM stem
Ritchey handlebars
Campy titanium seatpost
Campy Barcelona rim and Ambrosio rim (tubular)
Campy Record pedals


----------



## Bonked

no such thing as a meager contribution...especially when you get major retro points for having an extra tubie under your seat!


----------



## whafe

here attached is my dream of years and years and years. The wait was 6 month for the factory to build this frame. It was worth it in the long run...............


----------



## il sogno

Bonked said:


> no such thing as a meager contribution...especially when you get major retro points for having an extra tubie under your seat!


Ah now if I were _really _retro I would wrap it in a figure 8 around my shoulders like the real old timers used to. Yes, back in the day when men were men. I've tried that a couple of times and what can I say, it's much more comfy folding it up under the saddle.


----------



## Squeegy200

*This is the wife's bike*

I was building this for my wife. She's always wanted one so now she will get one of her own. 

Those with a keen eye will see this one isn't complete.
But I thought I'd take pics as it should be done today and taken out for its first voyage. It will never be this clean again.


----------



## bk_856er

*My PR14 C50...*

...from GVH....first attempt at posting a pic, so bear with me....


----------



## LBK

Max-Q said:


> Here's mine:


Dude....your wheelset costs more than my two bikes.


----------



## susteve

*Colnago ID help*

Perhaps someone here can help narrow this bike down. I own what I believe is a 1997 Superissimo. It has chrome straight fork, head tube lugs and drive side chain stay. Columbus Brain tubing and a paint scheme I have not seen anywhere else. Several pics of what is referred to as an "Altain" or "Technos" look very much like this one (except paint). My understanding is the "Altain" and "Technos" are the same frame constructed with Columbus Altain tubing. The Superissimo of the '90s was made with the Brain tubing. Attached are pics of mine. Can anyone assure me this is a Superissimo, and the year and paint ID if you know? Thank you in advance.
Btw.. This one is a mix of Campy Chorus and Mirage, with Mavic CXP-21 rims with Vittoria tires. It is 8 speed rear gearing. ITM handlebars on a Profile stem.
The chrome on the frame makes it heavier than current design, but it rides light as a feather.


----------



## susteve

And yes, I know the seat tube on the drive side has a painting error. The last "O" in COLNAGO was not unmasked before the clear coat was done. You can feel the masking under the clear coat. I could easily use an Exacto to peel it up and respray the clear, but this gives it an extra unique bit of character.


----------



## susteve

*Really Pretty*

Sometimes, the basic paint fade is done so beautifully. This is one of them. Very nice bike.


----------



## kaplonk

*Extreme C - just built up*

http://www.furbert.com/


----------



## chuckice

Here's my C50...just replaced the saddle, tape, pedals and cleaned after a nasty wreck...re-built her better, stronger and faster.  Thanks to Kirk at BarPlugs4U for the custom freebie in honor of my wreck!


----------



## Petteri

*C40 B-Stay*

<a href="https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00846sm3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img214.imageshack.us/img214/4852/dsc00846sm3.th.jpg" border="0" /></a>

Click for full size picture.

Build list;
C40 B-Stay 530mm c-c with Star-fork
Record -06 groupset
Fulcrum Racing Speed & Veloflex Carbon, original Campy cork pads
3TTT More stem & bars
Look Keo Carbon Cro-Mo pedals

Weight roughly 7.55kg

Cheers !


----------



## NorCalBiker

Here is my year old rig.


----------



## IcemanYVR

Wow, some beautiful bikes out there, and quite a few multiple Colnago owners.

Here is mine, It has over 35,000km, and has recently been replaced, but will still be around for nostalgia rides 

1998 Colnago MasterXLite w/Colnago Flash fork (2002), Mapei AD10 Colour Scheme, 62cm
Campagnolo Record 9 speed 1998, (upgraded RD, and Brifters, 2002)
San Marco Rolls Saddle
Cinelli stemware
Campagnolo Vento Wheelset, 1998, very aero, and never had to true.


----------



## AmoJohnny

*Ovalmaster...*

2003 Colnago Ovalmaster Ti 54cm
Full '05 Record
Eurus Wheels w/ Michelin Krylions

Paint sandblasted off...
17.9 lbs as is.










.


----------



## dnalsaam

Here is a 1974 team bike that belonged to Franco Bitossi of the SCIC pro team. The brake levers and the rims are not original but for the rest it is apparently all correct.

http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/maasland/Franco_Bitossi_Colnago/


----------



## Paris_Metro

*Assos di Fiori*

If you're a Colnago fan you have to love the bikes from Ernesto Colnago's personal museum. I ask you, what kind of man can turn the cranks on that green goblin TT bike?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/sponsors/italia/colnago02/?id=bikes

A little less impressive, but equally loved, is my '95 Colnago Master Olympic. She isn't fully built yet but you've gotta love the pink and green combo.


----------



## Karbon

*New addition.*

I just bought this one.


----------



## Paris_Metro

Very pretty. What are you planning to do with her?


----------



## Karbon

I'm kind of torn.

I believe it's '94 Mapei colors. So that means I should build it with Dura Ace 8s and do a Rominger on it (early '90s WW special). I have a picture from Paris-Nice showing one of his with Dura Ace 8s that has a rear STI, front DT shifter and 28h wheels, Isidis with DT New Aero radial bladed front, radial/2x rear.

Find a set of Fir Pulsar or Isidis tubie rims and build them up on Record Titanium or Dura Ace hubs and shod them with Vittoria CX tublars (tan side, black tread).

My heart tells me to fit C-Record cranks, BB, Aero levers, with 9s Synchro2 DT levers, Record Titanium RD, Record 9s FD and the round Record seatpost without flutes. Like a Lampre Colnago (in which case I'd find a set of Ambrosio rims).

ITM Eclypse CroMo stem and PRO260 bars. SILVA tape.

It's going to be my winter project, rather than a new WW build.


----------



## Paris_Metro

Karbon, it sounds like you're having the same problem I'm having -- I bought the frame and now need to know which direction to go with the components. I've got a set of 650 titanium Shamal wheels that nicely compliment the frame. I also have an integrated set of Cinelli TT bars that I can't figure out how to connect to the threaded forks. Any suggestions? 

PS -- I've got some nice spare parts if you're ever interested in swapping


----------



## charliekeri

*My Ride.*

2006 C50 HP, LX24 (no Racer man on the top tube :cryin: 
Reynolds DV UL's
Fizik Aliante saddle
Deda Supernatural bars
You can tell what the rest of the stuff is on it - Excuse the tail light


----------



## Paris_Metro

Wow, charliekeri, gorgeous bike! All the components, sans the Dura-ace, compliment her so nicely. Do you mind if I dream about your bike tonight?

I'm not a fan of the racer man. Am I the only one?


----------



## charliekeri

Thanks fro the reply. yeah dream away. at least I know someone besides me appreciates her. 
Dura Ace, I know I know..... 
I love Campy stuff, but I already have another bike with Dura Ace and this only made sense. Plus my buddy gets it to me at cost. Can't deny that it works oh so well. I am debating adopting the racer man via Dave Sem in the off season. We'll see.


----------



## handsomerob

*Colnago Tecnos*

Well, I finally got everything built and had my maiden voyage on her last night. Fantastic comes up short to describe the ride. It was my first ever ride on Campy as well and I have to say that I much prefer it to Shimano..... I have seen the light. Viva la Italia.


----------



## handsomerob

Here is my lame attempt at a more artistic angle.


----------



## Karbon

Paris_Metro said:


> Karbon, it sounds like you're having the same problem I'm having -- I bought the frame and now need to know which direction to go with the components. I've got a set of 650 titanium Shamal wheels that nicely compliment the frame. I also have an integrated set of Cinelli TT bars that I can't figure out how to connect to the threaded forks. Any suggestions?
> 
> PS -- I've got some nice spare parts if you're ever interested in swapping


I decided to go Campy.

Record aluminum Aero levers (grey hoods), DT Shifters (hopefully 9s if I can get them), '90s era cranks (pre low profile if I remember correctly),round non fluted post, first Gen dual pivot brakes (unless I find a set of NIB Record Deltas), Ambrosio Nemesis'day 32h rims, Record Titanium 9s hubs, CX tubulars. If I can find a good picture of a Lampre bike of the early 90's, that will be the guide for building it.

All I need is the brake calipers and the insert for Synchro2 levers (followed by cassettes based on what insert I find).

Let me know what parts you have.


----------



## Paris_Metro

Right now I have some gorgeous Shamal wheels, flashy Colnago Vuelta wheels, Delta brakes (not NIB), Campy pista crank, Cinelli Integrlter bar, Cinelli Angel bar, Record brake levers, bottom bracket, and headset. I also have some older/used Campagnolo clipless pedals. I definately want to sell or trade the Delta brakes, Cinelli road bar, and Colnago wheels. I can send pics if you're interested in anything. BTW, why do you want NIB brakes if you're going to mount and use them?


----------



## Karbon

Mmm Shamals...clincher or tubular?

I'd like pics of them, the headset and the Deltas. [email protected]

Your right, no real need for NIB, I just want to start with a clean slate on this if I can. But I'll take a look at the brakes, I like Deltas.


----------



## DIRT BOY

123456


----------



## em3

*2001 Colnago CT-1 AD23 Rabobank*

Here is my contribution to the album. I know...I over did it on the orange.
Enjoy!


----------



## Bonked

awesome...now all you need a sexy lady for your stem...


----------



## handsomerob

Bonked said:


> awesome...now all you need a sexy lady for your stem...


A buddy has offered one of his. I haven't seen them in person yet....

Decisions Decisions.... Although looking through the stem at that clover on the head tube doesn't suck


----------



## High Gear

*Beauty in all it's glory.*

Nice build. No ****** in that armor.



handsomerob said:


> Well, I finally got everything built and had my maiden voyage on her last night. Fantastic comes up short to describe the ride. It was my first ever ride on Campy as well and I have to say that I much prefer it to Shimano..... I have seen the light. Viva la Italia.


----------



## IcemanYVR

Nice build Rob. It looks like you stuck with the "Flash" fork. Did you try either of the ebay ones, or did you find the carbon looked the best?


----------



## Paris_Metro

I've honestly NEVER seen such a beautiful collection of bikes; and I've seen some gorgeous bikes at the various cycling events and shows I've attended. IMO, this thread demonstrates Colnago's unparallel ability to continuously represent the bicycle as a true work of art -- in design, craftsmanship, and overall visual appeal. This is the reason Colnago has such a strong following. 

I can't think of a single bike company that compares to Colnago when it comes to delivering, what the post's originator referred to as, “eye candy.” I hope Pegoretti is excluding Colnago when he scolds mass bike producers for their lack of craftsmanship and creativity. I have to agree with him when it comes to everyone else.


----------



## IB Irie

To think that I was moments from selling this. I took these pics for a guy that wanted to buy it. 

But at last moment, I changed my mind after seeing how gorgeous Colnago's really are.


----------



## bwhite_4

*My turn ...*

E1 with Record 10.


----------



## fabsroman

Bwhite,

What size is that frame? I have a 50cm sloping Cristallo coming in NS03 and I am trying to get an idea of what it will look like once it is built. I am going to go with a Chris King headset in red too. Which headset did you go with?

Also, which Cinelli bars are those? I have been looking at the stuff from ITM and I think I am going to go with the Vizia carbon covered stuff for the stem, handlebars, and seatpost, but a couple of weeks ago I was set on FSA stuff. Things change each day with this bike build and I don't even have the frame yet.

What size seat post did you have to use? I am guessing that it will have to be a 300mm or 350mm for the sloping frame and Campy doesn't make one in the correct diameter and length.


----------



## bwhite_4

Fabrosman,

Mine is a 52cm sloping. It fits me perfect. I think my headset is red (more like a blood red than a ferrari red). It's the CK nothreadset. My cinelli bars are the carbon button ones. I don't recall the model name. I am set on sticking with my ITM and Cinelli combo, unless I buy one of the integrated sets .... those are awesome. My seat post surprisingly is 250 mm. I too, thought I would have to buy a 300 or 350, but I don't need to. I am near the minimum insertion point, but it works out for now. I still need to upgrade my saddle (haven't decided which one yet) and pedals (I am going with the Keo Carbon or the Speedplay Zero).

Good choice on the Cristallo. I think it has a few upgraded frame features compared to mine.


----------



## rodist

*1 Year old C-50*

This is my C-50.
! year old and the picture does not do it justice.
In the sun the metal flake and airbrush fading looks great.
Even people that do not know a thing about bikes compliment me on the ride.
Sometimes simple can be beautiful.
View attachment 67149


----------



## minus9

My Master X-Light track bike. I now have blue tires and bar tape. More photos here -- Colnago Track


----------



## cotocalicyclist

I have to say that I think rodist has exceptional style and taste when it comes to bikes  

I got mine around March of 2006 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Einstruzende

I have two Colnagos. First one is a 1997 Master Light. The color scheme is one of the AD series, and I was told that it's the scheme the Italians used in the 96 Olympics.

The other is a Super or similar, early 90s. It's bright red with chrome chain stay and head lugs. Don't have a camera handy at the moment.


----------



## Clevor

removed


----------



## lhart

*C50 Rb06 56*

Nothing to add...best bike I've ever owned...


----------



## handsomerob

I just finished the build on this beauty....


----------



## Paris_Metro

You nailed it Rob. Gorgeous bike. If you see me on the side of the road; I'm staring at the bike, not you. :thumbsup:


----------



## handsomerob

Paris_Metro said:


> You nailed it Rob. Gorgeous bike. If you see me on the side of the road; I'm staring at the bike, not you. :thumbsup:


Noted..... and thank you for the compliment. I am pretty jazzed it looks this sweet. Can't wait to put some miles on her.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

minus9 said:


> My Master X-Light track bike. I now have blue tires and bar tape. More photos here -- Colnago Track


pretty...me want...


----------



## jd3

*Gorgeous bike Rob*

I'm always happy to see a pretty new Colnago on the road. Specially when I might actually see it out on a ride. But what in the world do you do with all those bikes.


----------



## Clevor

jd3 said:


> I'm always happy to see a pretty new Colnago on the road. Specially when I might actually see it out on a ride. But what in the world do you do with all those bikes.


Ha Ha, you beat me to it!

I agree, it's refreshing to see an 'affordable' Colnago that is NOT a C50, or with full Record, or a $7500 build. I'm sure handsomerob will be inclined to ride the crap out of his Mix.

I plan Campy Bora Ultras on my C50 build and it's hard to find a set that cost less than the frame! In addition, the RAM2 bar with special El Toro paint I'll install won't be available till next April and will cost a small fortune in itself. I dunno if I want to even install it on the bike!

I'm still keeping my Giant TCR Comp 1 so I have something to ride without worry about crashing or getting a paint chip on the thing . . .


----------



## chuckice

handsomerob said:


> I just finished the build on this beauty....


Oh mama...HR that's just too gorgeous...


----------



## handsomerob

jd3 said:


> I'm always happy to see a pretty new Colnago on the road. Specially when I might actually see it out on a ride. But what in the world do you do with all those bikes.


I really don't have that many because I sell what I replace. This Colnago Dream replaced the Master Olympic and the Tecnos, which I have already sold. 

I will be listing some more bikes on eBay today. My goal is to trim the fleet down to three in the next couple weeks. I think the finalists are a Merckx Titanium AX, a Waterford 2200, and a Colnago Dream.


----------



## bing181

handsomerob said:


> My goal is to trim the fleet down to three in the next couple weeks. I think the finalists are a Merckx Titanium AX, a Waterford 2200, and a Colnago Dream.


How is the ride on the Merckx AX compared to the steel Colnagos? Looking at one myself to use as a backup bike to my CT1.


----------



## Guest

handsomerob said:


> I just finished the build on this beauty....


A word of advice, if I may?











Look out for leaves!!


----------



## handsomerob

bing181 said:


> How is the ride on the Merckx AX compared to the steel Colnagos? Looking at one myself to use as a backup bike to my CT1.


From what I have read about the CT1, I would say that it and the Merckx AX are very comparable in ride. So much so, that if you are looking for a "B" bike, I would definitely suggest a steel or AL frame unless you want essentially the same ride as your CT1. 

I did my first century a couple months back and expected to be writhing in pain from soft tissue misery by the end of 100 miles and that couldn't be further from my actual experience. That Merckx ride was absolute heaven on wheels. I think that it is a damn near perfect frame for everyday rides or long tours. The only thing it lacks is a real stiffness that riders would crave in races or heavy climbing. I would say that the Tecnos and Master Olympic certainly had less flex, but certainly were not harsh. Your decision would be easy for me.... you already have a comfy CT1 so I would go for a stiffer rig. Whether you decide on steel (or carbon or aluminum) would be the decision of the day.


----------



## handsomerob

toomanybikes said:


> A word of advice, if I may?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look out for leaves!!



Thanks, count on it!!!


----------



## fabsroman

Finally got the hubs in today, so I built the wheels, glued the tires on, put the cassette on, put the chain on, tuned up the derailleurs and brakes, and fitted the bike to me. I'm sure it will need some more tweaking as I ride it, but it is 20 degrees out right now and we have snow flurries.

It weighs in at 16.31 lbs, but that is with the heavy wheels and tires. The racing wheels I am going to build will shave a little more than a pound off the bike. According to my calculations, it will be around 15.1 lbs with the Record Crono rims.


----------



## tmluk

Just drop dead gorgeous. I have been following your post of your build "fabsroman", waiting to see the blend of '07 frame and drivetrain with Record rims of the '80. A standout from the 24/28-spoke wheels. 16.31-lb! with these wheels - amazing since Colnago CF frames are considered heavy for some. Not me.

You made me regret of throwing out my two pairs of tubular Campy Strada/Pave and Record rims. 

Btw, no worries about the minor clear coat scuff and chips. All disappeared once you are on the road. Enjoy.


----------



## fabsroman

The wheels on the bike right now weigh 1597 grams. The racing wheels I am going to build will be Campy Record Cronos rims with American Classic hubs, DT Revolution spokes, and spline drive nipples. They will weigh 1190 grams and the total cost to me will be around $500. A lot cheaper than the 1,200 gram wheelsets that I have seen out there. When I first started this build, I was bidding on some Campy Hyperon tubulars on e-bay and actually got to $1,100 on them. That would have been a bad deal.

Now, I have found a set of carbon tubulars that weigh just over 900 grams, but they cost $1,600 and they would definitely put me below the 15 lb weight limit that I think applies to racing bikes. They would be fun to ride nonetheless.

Here are a couple pics that I took today. They look a little better than the ones I took last night in my foyer with the tan walls and floor.


----------



## steel515

what size/how tall are you?


----------



## fabsroman

This frame is a 50 sloping, which is pretty much the same as a traditional Colnago 54 cm c-t. A 51 cm c-c traditional or a 53cm c-t traditional frame is the correct size for me, but I wanted a sloping frame.

I am just a tad shorter than 5' 9" and I have a 31" inseam. My flexibility is pretty good too, so I can have a decent amount of drop from the saddle to the bars.


----------



## handsomerob

I am considering going with some yellow bar wrap on the Dream.... it would look like this without the yellow saddle. Any opinions??


----------



## Bonked

my c40 has a yellow paint scheme and i went with a black saddle and tape (http://home.att.net/~c40/bike/bike.htm) after considering yellow. personally, i'm glad i went black as the frame is loud enough and i like the saddle and bar tape being more subtle. also, black bar tape tends to stay black while yellow will get pretty dirty over time (particularly if you wipe your tires off with your gloves on a regular basis).


----------



## chuckice

handsomerob said:


> I am considering going with some yellow bar wrap on the Dream.... it would look like this without the yellow saddle. Any opinions??


dats a little too yellow for me...gorgeous frame tho.


----------



## gun2head

If you like it, rock with it bro! I used to love all the flash and glory stuff when I was young. Now just plain old black wrap on your bars would make me happy...BUT WAIT...it's not about making me happy is it? So go with it and ride hard!


----------



## Stefano

*Here's my new Extreme Power*

Comments welcome.....


----------



## Paris_Metro

Oh yeah, this is one gorgeous ride. Love the Italian colors. I sure hope you ride her the way she likes it -- fast and hard.


----------



## fabsroman

While the frame looks like the STIT color scheme, it doesn't look exactly like the color scheme from Colnago's website.

Here is the example from the website:


----------



## gun2head

"schaaa-baannnnggg!"


----------



## Bonked

ahh...the wonders of a hand applied paint job! my favorite part of my C40 is all of the little mistakes in the paint that no one else has!


----------



## Sablotny

*Mine just showed up on my doorstep tonight*

2007 Dream HX in WX03, size 54 sloping, Star fork. Can't wait to build it up.


----------



## gun2head

*C50 PR01 59cm*

Here's my nag:

Little bit old, little bit new...crankset and brakes from '93+/- super record. New stuff on order. I've ridden and raced a ton of stuff throughout many many years, and this ride is by far my fave ever. Yeah, I'll cut the fork tube once I get it dialed...

Thanks all.


----------



## maman1972

Jus bought this frame, but need time to set up as it's not easy to find oldskool stuff here in Singapore. Still looking for silver color stem and wat's your take on those wheelset Fulcrum 5? Good enough for daily ride? Your input will be deeply appreciated.


----------



## fabsroman

That is a nice looking frame. What year was it built? If I had to guess, I would guess the late 90's. The wheels look pretty good on it.

If you need to find old school components, you might want to check out e-bay and plan to spend a lot of time on it. A couple of months ago I bought several sets of old school Campy box style rims and I bought a Campy Nuovo Record crank for my 1985 frameset because I needed 170's instead of the 165's I had used as a junior.

Have a great time with the build.


----------



## Bonked

You're looking for old school parts, but are going to use Fulcrums? Personally, I'd either go all old school, complete with a set of hand built wheels with Record hubs, or go new school, with new everything. But, do whatever YOU like. I have never ridden them, but I've never been a big fan of the Fulcrum line...seem heavy for the price and don't have near the sex appeal as the Campy wheelsets.

Either way, sweet frame...but you might want to cut that steerer! Granted, it's a tiny head tube, but I don't think I've ever seen a steerer that long!


----------



## gun2head

Fulcrums appear to match your frame in style. Should be just fine.


----------



## maman1972

Bonked said:


> You're looking for old school parts, but are going to use Fulcrums? Personally, I'd either go all old school, complete with a set of hand built wheels with Record hubs, or go new school, with new everything. But, do whatever YOU like. I have never ridden them, but I've never been a big fan of the Fulcrum line...seem heavy for the price and don't have near the sex appeal as the Campy wheelsets.
> 
> Either way, sweet frame...but you might want to cut that steerer! Granted, it's a tiny head tube, but I don't think I've ever seen a steerer that long!



Oh forget to tell you guys that I'm running on a tight budget here (after spending so much on the frame) Lol. Anyway if I have the $$ would definately love to build up a White Indus hubs wif Open pro rim and philwood spokes. And for the steerer would definately cut it to my size. Thanks


----------



## maman1972

gun2head said:


> Fulcrums appear to match your frame in style. Should be just fine.


I think so too. Well maybe it's abit on the heavy side but I heard it's a good wheelset. And for the price here I think it should do for now. Thanks


----------



## maman1972

fabsroman said:


> That is a nice looking frame. What year was it built? If I had to guess, I would guess the late 90's. The wheels look pretty good on it.
> 
> If you need to find old school components, you might want to check out e-bay and plan to spend a lot of time on it. A couple of months ago I bought several sets of old school Campy box style rims and I bought a Campy Nuovo Record crank for my 1985 frameset because I needed 170's instead of the 165's I had used as a junior.
> 
> Have a great time with the build.


Well i did check out for parts in the ebay but the including the shipping it's way to xpensive for a stem. The Lug Nitto stem will set me back at least USD$200/- tat wil come to abt 320 on my currency... jus have to wait for something to comes up here. Anyway thanks.


----------



## Bonked

Unless things are WAY different in Singapore, a hand-built set of wheels should be much less expensive than factory built ones. At Excel Sports (www.excelsports.com), you can get a Record/Open Pro wheelset for $440, but Ksyrium SLs (the closest I could find to your Fulcrums) are $440 PER WHEEL. Check it out...a good set of hand-builts are beautiful and solid AND cheaper. Plus, you can always splurge on a lighter race wheel later when you have the $$$.

Good Luck!


----------



## maman1972

Bonked said:


> Unless things are WAY different in Singapore, a hand-built set of wheels should be much less expensive than factory built ones. At Excel Sports (www.excelsports.com), you can get a Record/Open Pro wheelset for $440, but Ksyrium SLs (the closest I could find to your Fulcrums) are $440 PER WHEEL. Check it out...a good set of hand-builts are beautiful and solid AND cheaper. Plus, you can always splurge on a lighter race wheel later when you have the $$$.
> 
> Good Luck!


I get wat you mean actually i'm not goin 4 those super light wheelset it's jus that like i've said tight budget. I have abt SGD$450 left to spare for the wheelset tat's abt USD$290 plus getting online maybe cheap but again the shipping will cost me too. To build a custom wheelset here will set u back at least abt SGD$800/- as i know hand build our own wheel is better then those you get those factory ready 1s. As I used to have a Chris King custom build wheelset. Anyway the fulcrum that is on the pic is within my budget and it's only for daily used / training. Maybe wen there's $$ to spare I'll hand build 1.... Thanks


----------



## Bonked

wow...as i said, over here hand built is the cheaper way to go...i never would have thought that a factory wheelset would be that much cheaper! if so, go for it...there are plenty of pro teams using fulcrums!


----------



## JaeP

*My Cheap-O Colnago*

Here's my Cheap-O Colnago Export.


----------



## ETWN Stu

Ahh this is why I joined this forum..so much eye candy in the one place!! when I get my photobucket account up and running I will place some pics and a short description of my ETWN Cristallo with Record and Hyperons..


----------



## cyclequip

Acquired recently NOS:


----------



## Cheekyguille

*Here's mine*

sweet ride, got a stealthy Brooks swallow saddle that's all comfort. 

<img src ="https://camilions.com/nagou.jpg">

<img src ="https://camilions.com/nagou1.jpg">


----------



## ETWN Stu

Here is a pick of my ETWN Cristallo with Record and Hyperons. I now have a full carbon SSM Aspide Composite A on there now..it weighs in at 7kgs with lights and computer. I want to add a intergrated bar some time soon and 07 cranks


----------



## fabsroman

That Cristallo is sweet. Is it a 48 or 50 sloping?

That weight is pretty awesome at just over 15 pounds. I think I am going to be able to get mine under 15 pounds once I put the Zipp 202's on it.


----------



## ETWN Stu

Its a 48, I can see how I can loose a couple of 100grms though it would involve Veloflex Record (Tubular) tires instead of the servizio's, a record biddon cage and getting rid of the 165grm Cinelli Graphis stem, may be using a Deda 100 but then I will want the Electra bars too . I am very happy with the Hyperons and have no intentions of changing them..So right on 7kgs with lights and computer is OK for me.

Glad you like it, thanks.


----------



## ETWN Stu

Thought I would add a post with a couple of differnt things..Can you guess what they are? The Bora wheel belongs to my friend Peter who is Carerra mad and digs the Scapin Etika. It was done to see what I am missing out on over a long flat, fast ride. Also a Rever SSM saddle is used here and two Ram biddon cages.


----------



## fabsroman

I love the Campy Boras and if 11speed still had them at $1,850 I would get a set. I just cannot see spending more on wheels than the cost of my frame, especially when I can build up a pair of Zipps exactly the way I want them for around $1,400. Plus, the red and white stickers on the Zipps match the NS03 on my Cristallo.

Do you live in the US? For some reason, it just doesn't seem like you do, but I could be wrong. The reason I ask is because if I'm not mistaken, the color scheme on your bike is of New York. If they make one of Washington, DC, I might be interested in it.


----------



## Sablotny

*2007 Dream HX*

OK, already posted elsewhere but what the heck, I can't stop looking at it. 2007 Dream HX in WX03, Star fork, size 54 sloping (56.3 TT). Easton/Velomax Orion wheels, EC90 Equipe bars, Dura Ace with 12-27 cassette. Thought about the Zero Gravity brakes but stayed with the obvious/boring choice, the DA10 stoppers feel very strong. Ritchey WCS 4-Axis stem, '07 WCS carbon post, Flite Gel Flow saddle, still hunting around on pedals. Could I do a white saddle? Probably.


----------



## ETWN Stu

I live in Sydney Australia and you should be lucky that Bora's cost 1850Usd. We pay retail 5000Aud and we are at 0.77Usd at the moment. The cheapest that I can get them here for is about 3grand though (no body ask how?)

Not sure what the city it is on the ETWN and I have been asking Excelpro (Aus distributor) to find out. All I know is that Colnago sent 3-4 ETWN's here and I was the first to get one and I was told it was the only 48slopping too and One came with a Force fork...not sure if thats true. But If any one has hard facts to what city it is??? I will name my first child after them 

Cheers


----------



## ETWN Stu

*White Saddle or Not to White saddle?*



Sablotny said:


> OK, already posted elsewhere but what the heck, I can't stop looking at it. 2007 Dream HX in WX03, Star fork, size 54 sloping (56.3 TT). Easton/Velomax Orion wheels, EC90 Equipe bars, Dura Ace with 12-27 cassette. Thought about the Zero Gravity brakes but stayed with the obvious/boring choice, the DA10 stoppers feel very strong. Ritchey WCS 4-Axis stem, '07 WCS carbon post, Flite Gel Flow saddle, still hunting around on pedals. Could I do a white saddle? Probably.



Everyone has their own opinion and since you asked, if I owned your nice machine I have the black and red stitch tape and would leave the black on there as the white saddles get really dirty quick. At the end of the day it's what makes you happy..enjoy your ride!!

Oh, what pedals do you have in mind?


----------



## Sablotny

*Think you're right*

prolly couldn't do the white saddle. Something about worn/brown white leather grates on me. I like the stitch tape- I went thru some Stella Azzurra Eleganza last year, but honestly I like the feel of Cinelli cork more than anything else. As for pedals, I'm still a mountain biker at heart and did my first 10,000 road miles on spuds. Trying out Look 396's and Keo's, also want to see what the Speedplays are like. Just need to put away the skis and ride more.


----------



## JaeP

*Cheapo Colnago built*

Here' my cheapo built colnago


----------



## LJ1

My EP....


----------



## fabsroman

Sweet looking ride, but the crank looks like it came off a tank. What is the size of the largest cog in the rear because it looks huge. Don't get me wrong, I love the frame and the wheels, and if you need that large rear cog, so be it. Must say I don't care for the crank, but that is merely my opinion and you know what they say about opinions.

What size is the frame? I am thinking about getting one next winter and am debating between a 50 sloping and a 53 traditional.


----------



## Clevor

fabsroman said:


> Sweet looking ride, but the crank looks like it came off a tank. What is the size of the largest cog in the rear because it looks huge. Don't get me wrong, I love the frame and the wheels, and if you need that large rear cog, so be it. Must say I don't care for the crank, but that is merely my opinion and you know what they say about opinions.
> 
> What size is the frame? I am thinking about getting one next winter and am debating between a 50 sloping and a 53 traditional.


If the Lightweights didn't tip you off, that is either an SRP or special DA crank which is what the pros like Ullrich and Basso ride. This crank is pocket money compared to the Lightweights though (around $1k I think). Apologies to LJ1 if I underestimated the price of the crank .

I think the frame is a 52 traditional. All that bike needs is Zero Gravity brakes, Dugasts, and a Cinelli RAM2 bar :wink5:. And yup, hard to tell from the photo, but it's a Chris King headset.


----------



## fabsroman

That crank could cost $20,000, and I still wouldn't like it. As soon as I finish building my other two bikes, which will hopefully be by the end of March, I am going to work on getting Zero Gravity brakes for both road bikes. After that, I think I am done with the bikes except for building up some Zipp wheels.


----------



## Clevor

fabsroman said:


> That crank could cost $20,000, and I still wouldn't like it. As soon as I finish building my other two bikes, which will hopefully be by the end of March, I am going to work on getting Zero Gravity brakes for both road bikes. After that, I think I am done with the bikes except for building up some Zipp wheels.


Well, not pocket money compared to the Lightweights. Those SRM cranks run around $3400!  I can almost get a Paris Carbon in Iles Balears colors to match my Boras for that price.

I did consider them, but no Zero Gravitys for my C50 build. Prefer the black Records and I hear the braking on the Zeros are spotty and they are hard to set up. I'm deviating from all Italia with Chris King and Phil Wood (and maybe Kooka), but not that far . . . Zero Gravitys seem more for trick light-at-all-cost builds, not flagship rides. Plus I can get the bike plenty light elsewhere.


----------



## fabsroman

What would you consider to be light enough for a Colnago? With a Chris King headset, Campy Record groupo, Cinelli Ram bars/seatpost/cages, and Zipp 202's, I can get my Cristallo just below 15 lbs. The Zero Gravity brakes are about the only thing I can think of to reduce the weight further. However, at 15 lbs I am not all that worried about taking off another 100 grams with the zeros. Like you, I am struggling to decide whether that 100 grams is worth going from the Record Brakes to the Zeros. I guess I have a little while to ponder that dillemma because these other two bikes aren't close to being finished.


----------



## Clevor

fabsroman said:


> What would you consider to be light enough for a Colnago? With a Chris King headset, Campy Record groupo, Cinelli Ram bars/seatpost/cages, and Zipp 202's, I can get my Cristallo just below 15 lbs. The Zero Gravity brakes are about the only thing I can think of to reduce the weight further. However, at 15 lbs I am not all that worried about taking off another 100 grams with the zeros. Like you, I am struggling to decide whether that 100 grams is worth going from the Record Brakes to the Zeros. I guess I have a little while to ponder that dillemma because these other two bikes aren't close to being finished.


I saw a really high end C50 advertised on a web site, with full Record and trick clinchers, and it came in at 16.3 lbs. I think the bike sells for $7500. IMO, it's hard to get a C50 much under that weight unless you get silly with the trick, light stuff, like Zero Gravitys, M2 Racer skewers, and Claviculas (if they are still making it). But I see a lot of you here with 15 lb bikes built on heavier frames. Congrats! 

Fabrosman, I never considered you a weight weenie because of the Cinelli RAMs. Those things are pigs! I believe they weigh around 400-450 gms. I'd swap it out for the really high end ITM and Deda stuff, which are even lighter than the Zipps. I think the Deda (mag?) stem is $299. But these prices shouldn't phase a Cinelli RAM owner .

As for the Chris King, it's not so light! Mine is set up with Ti baseplate and Ti bolt, and it comes in at 117 gms. CK fibs a lot on their weights. The main reason I'm going with the Chris King is a secret :ihih:.

But as for lighter components for your Cristallo, besides the Zero Gravity brakes, there's the Time carbon/Ti pedals; M2 Racer skewers if you can find a set; swapping out the 55 gm Colnago fork expander with the trick stuff on the market (but you don't want that steerer to crack!); silly light saddles around 180 gms that nobody really rides on; Zipp crank and Token Ti/Ceramic BB ($900); and of course the $5k Lightweights :thumbsup:.

My C50 is not my weightweenie build anyway; my TCR Comp 1 is already 15.1 lbs, destined for 14.8 - at a fraction of what I will end up spending on the C50 build.


----------



## ETWN Stu

That is a really nice Exteme Power mate. Just have one queation for LJ1 and that is how does the new Fizik K1 ride? I have one on order and am waiting for it to come to Australia at the moment. I ordered it after reading the write up on cyclingnews.com but have not seen one in the flesh. I am 63kg and 5.6ft. I use a SSM Composite A and can ride it all day..and that has no padded skin like the K1. Are yo happy with it or would you class it as a race day saddle only?

Cheers, Stu

PS. fabsroman sorry champ but Cinelli Ram bars are so yesterday, Pro Stealth weigh in at 350grms and the new Deda stuff i.e Zero stem and Electra bars come in at 300grms for the combo in my size. Dont get me wrong, I love Cinelli but move with the times mate.


----------



## LJ1

Stu, not ridden the bike yet, but there is a nice review of it on the Fairwheel Bikes forum :thumbsup: 

http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2060&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## LJ1

You can read more about the extreme power build here....

http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2568&start=0

In the thread I share some useful build experiences that may be of use to some of you.


----------



## fabsroman

Clevor and Stu,

Thanks for the replies. I think I am going to stick with my current bike setups and leave it at that unless I really find a NEED to spend more money. I think a tad under 15 pounds will be just fine for now. Regarding the Cinelli Ram bars, I will stick with them. I am very brand loyal and the 20+ year old set of bars and stem that I have on my steel bike have made it through several crashes and they are still going. Before them, I ended up breaking a stem and smashing into the back of a Corvette. I'll stick with the tried and true, even if they weigh a little more than the newest and greatest thing on the market. Plus, they match with the seatpost and the bottle cages. The next build I am thinking about is going to use them too, but that will have to wait until next winter.


----------



## JLane

*Dream HP and Cristallo EGRS*

Through all my years racing in the late 70's and 80's my team never had Colnagos - Rossin, Benotto, countless Bianchis... I brought back a Paganini from my season racing in Belgium in '83. Never a Colnago, and naturally I wanted one. 

A new high end shop opened 3 blocks from my home and I was tapped as ride lead. The shop also became the exclusive dealer for Colnago in Minnesota. Well, this wasn't a difficult decision. Time for a Colnago. The Sunflower paint scheme was the ticket, as my wife and I are gardeners and have grown many. Unfortunately last spring it was no can do, as Trialtir told me that the mold was broken for the 54slope size and that delivery might not take place until late summer or fall. ...And we all know how fast Colnago works. Okay, sure. What is available in a 54slope? They had one frameset in stock, a Dream HP in NL12 paint. I took it.

I don't need to go into how pleased I am with the bike, I'm preaching to the choir here.

A few weeks ago the Veltec rep and I were conversing at the shop and I told him my story - he checked his stock list and said there was a Cristallo EGRS available. Knowing the frequency that planets align, I pulled the trigger.

The Dream will be donating it's build kit (Chorus) for now. I'm building a set of sew-ups to go with the Cristallo - returning to my roots as it were. I'll post another pic when the bike is built.


----------



## fabsroman

Nice pics and welcome to the board. I really like my Cristallo. Made the mistake of saying I love it in front of my wife, and had to quickly correct myself.


----------



## gun2head

LJ, I see you raced back in my era. I have the same similar experience on a new C50. Just blew me away!! Never really wanted one back then and rode whatever the teams provided. But damn, when I gotta spend my own dough, It's Colnago all the way now!! Best ride I've ever been on for me. Make sure you post some sweet pics of your new frame.


----------



## mriddle

*2 sweet rides*

JLane:
Those are 2 great bikes, the sunflowers are awesome. Please post pictures after you build, I ride a C50 in 54 sloping & would love to see a picture of the final product. Enjoy! 



JLane said:


> Through all my years racing in the late 70's and 80's my team never had Colnagos - Rossin, Benotto, countless Bianchis... I brought back a Paganini from my season racing in Belgium in '83. Never a Colnago, and naturally I wanted one.
> 
> A new high end shop opened 3 blocks from my home and I was tapped as ride lead. The shop also became the exclusive dealer for Colnago in Minnesota. Well, this wasn't a difficult decision. Time for a Colnago. The Sunflower paint scheme was the ticket, as my wife and I are gardeners and have grown many. Unfortunately last spring it was no can do, as Trialtir told me that the mold was broken for the 54slope size and that delivery might not take place until late summer or fall. ...And we all know how fast Colnago works. Okay, sure. What is available in a 54slope? They had one frameset in stock, a Dream HP in NL12 paint. I took it.
> 
> I don't need to go into how pleased I am with the bike, I'm preaching to the choir here.
> 
> A few weeks ago the Veltec rep and I were conversing at the shop and I told him my story - he checked his stock list and said there was a Cristallo EGRS available. Knowing the frequency that planets align, I pulled the trigger.
> 
> The Dream will be donating it's build kit (Chorus) for now. I'm building a set of sew-ups to go with the Cristallo - returning to my roots as it were. I'll post another pic when the bike is built.


----------



## CFBlue

*I'm Sorry LJ*

I'm aware you are very well respected on weightweenies and other forums, Your EP is beautifull to say the least, but that frame size is way too small for you IMO. Just my opinion. But you saddle height is 75 and that frame is a 52? Also, that stem looks great, but a bit on the short side. I would suggest a 54. and while I'm at it, Shimano on a Colnago?


----------



## ETWN Stu

mriddle, that’s a nice EGRS and I am sure that you will get all sought of comments about it. I own the ETWN a few post above yours and no matter where I take it, people will always blow out on how nice it looks. I hope that you get the same positive feed back as I do and anyone who bags it probably can’t afford it!! Enjoy.

fabsroman, if you had to choose between the wife and the bike, which way would you swing?


----------



## fabsroman

The only answer to that question is that I would choose my wife, but it will not come down to that. She just let me buy 3 Colnago frames and 3 Record groupos in a matter of 6 months without complaining a bit. I'll probably be able to get rid of the Arte next winter and buy the Extreme Power, Extreme-C, or C-50 to replace it. She pretty much lets me do what I want to do, but I also don't do stupid things and we are both reasonable with our purchases. We have been together for nearly four years and married for almost 2 years, and there really hasn't been much fighting between us. I love hunting, fishing, shooting, and cycling, but family is always more important to me. We are about to have our first child, and do you think I would ever divorce my wife and not see my child every day of the year, over a bicycle? Do you really think my wife would ever tell me that I cannot go hunting, fishing, shooting, or cycling anymore? Heck, she is looking forward to coming to races this summer with the baby in the stroller. I support my wife and she supports me. Plain and simple. She wants 1.5 carat diamond stud earrings for her "push" present on the baby, but she told me that if we cannot afford it with the bike builds and our $8,000 contribution to our Roth IRA's, then she doesn't want them. Luckily, we can afford them because I would feel really bad if we couldn't and I was spending $10K+ on these bikes.

Cycling is something I love in life, but it isn't my entire life. I just got into this with another guy on a hunting chat board about guns being outlawed, and while I wouldn't be happy about it and would oppose it every step of the way, it wouldn't be the end of my life either.

If you are a responsible adult, and you take care of your responsibilities, a reasonable woman would never make you choose between cycling and the marriage. Now, if you were like my wife's first boyfriend who couldn't afford a birthday present for her because he just spent all his money on new bike parts, that might be a different matter. If you cannot pay your bills because you are buying too many bikes, or you cannot spend time with your wife because cycling comes first, then I can see a marriage being a problem. Things just need to be worked out.

How about you? Are you married?


----------



## tmluk

Well said :thumbsup: "fabsroman".


----------



## Ai B.

*Bititanio*

My soon to be retired Bititanio with '06 Campy Record. Looking to replace her with a C40 or C50.:thumbsup: 
https://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i1/aideas/Colnago1.jpg
https://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i1/aideas/Colnago3.jpg


----------



## ETWN Stu

That was a really great answer and I am touched. In response I have furthered your quest for nice blokes to finish first.

That was really well put and I am sure that there are a lot of riders, both male and female here on this forum that could learn from your post. Luckily for me my bicycle purchases don’t place any strain on my financial commitments. I have been with Megs now for over 6 years and engaged for with in excess of four. Before any one says why is it taking so long? I will just add that we both have our own interest and hobbies. Mine is cycling and hers is study for the time being. Marriage just didn’t fit in with what we were both doing so we placed that on hold till the study part was completed. Soon we will know when we will tie the knot though with a date reached between the two of us. 

What sought of bloke would ever place their hobby in front of their family life is beyond me, yet the mistake you made about saying you love Colnago’s also raised an eyebrow with Megs before, even though the both of us meant it with no context at all. It would be like her saying that she loved Country Road clothing yet would not leave me for a sweater!! Look I also love the sport and would place purchases on hold if the finances were needed else where and just as she would ask me not to purchase her things from Tiffany & Co. We have an understanding. I don’t drink nor do I do drugs or gamble. So we are in front to start with.

Let this be a lesson for the young whipper snappers out there that think that life is easy whilst living under your parent’s roof. I got news for you, it isn’t! To compromise with your partner or family is the number one thing in life and to place personal items over them is just plain old selfish.


----------



## fabsroman

That was a very good reply too. I am an attorney/CPA, and I see way too much stupidity going on with people. Sometimes, it just has me down in the mouth because I cannot figure out why people are like that and I tend to attribute it to people in general. In previous years I have had to turn away tax clients because they wanted me to prepare fraudulent returns. I have married clients that treat their money completely separate from one another, and that makes no sense to me. It is almost like they are in a competition amongst themselves. I have one couple where one buys a new car, so the other buys a new car, even though both cars were less than 2 years old. Simply put, people put way too many wrong purchases first. I rode the same old road bike for 20 years because the money just wasn't there to buy a new one. After I graduated undergrad I worked for 2 years and saved almost every penny so that I could attend law school and pay for most of the tuition without loans. I clerked for a law firm during law school so that I could help to pay for tuition. I drove a car that was 15 years old when I started law school and that made it to one week before my graduation with 235,000 miles on it. I was made fun of, but I graduated without any debt. Meanwhile, a law school friend of mine who later turned out to be a hunting partner, had his father paying for his tuition, yet he was still getting student loans so that he could buy guns and have extra cash. He wanted me to do the same, but I told him he was out of his mind.

There are good times and bad times for every purchase. People just do not know how to figure them out and they want everything right away. Three and a half years ago I bought a brand new truck that cost $42,000 and my wife, my girlfriend at the time, had just bought a new Hyundai Sonata. So, we had some car payments. Then, we bought a townhouse together, I bought a $18,000 engagement ring for her, and we spent the next year and $35,000 on remodeling the townhouse with me doing most of the work myself after work and on the weekends. At the same time as the remodel, we were planning and paying for a $30,000 wedding. With all that going on, there wasn't any money for new bikes, earrings, or whatever else. The engagement/wedding ring, remodel, and wedding were paid for with 0% credit cards, partly so we could earn interest on our money and partly because we didn't have enough to afford everything outright. However, they were all paid for within their interest free lives and within one year of our wedding, and during that time period we paid off both of our cars a year before the loans would have finished, which didn't matter on my truck because that was financed at 0%, but her Sonata was at 6.5%. Since then (i.e., 6 months ago), we have had plenty of money to spend on other things we have wanted because our only debt has been our townhouse mortgage, but now the list of things to buy is running low, which is probably good because the only thing left on the list is a single family home, and those aren't cheap. So, that is our next goal after the bikes and earrings. Way too many people just do not communicate in relationships, and money becomes a problem because of that lack of communication. Or, they want everything now, which is a disaster even outside of a relationship. What I do not understand is how a couple can save for mutual goals when they cannot communicate as to what they are.

Based upon your use of "blokes" I would assume that you live in Australia. Too bad we aren't closer to one another. Eventually, I am going to have to start meeting some people off of here to go riding with but it just seems as though everybody is too far away.


----------



## mriddle

*Wow*

I checked out your link to Fairwheel, great site, the bikes are insane.

The EP is just sick (good sick). I hate the ShimaNO, but understand what you have done. I love the new Colnago colors, the blue is great. I saw a green EP the other day and it was awesome as well. 

Your Pinarello is pretty cool too. Thanks for posting the link, please report on the ride of the EP.

Regards-


----------



## ETWN Stu

fabsroman pm sent


----------



## LJ1

mriddle said:


> Thanks for posting the link, please report on the ride of the EP.
> 
> Regards-


Initial ride impressions here mriddle....

http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2568&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=120

I hear some of you when you talk of DA on a Colnago but open your minds! Look into the build rather than at it.

Steak dinners are all fine and dandy but every night they can become a bit of chore :yesnod:


----------



## gibson00

LJ1 said:


> Initial ride impressions here mriddle....
> 
> http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2568&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=120
> 
> I hear some of you when you talk of DA on a Colnago but open your minds! Look into the build rather than at it.
> 
> Steak dinners are all fine and dandy but every night they can become a bit of chore :yesnod:


Gorgeous bike, but how do you handle that kind of saddle to bar drop?!?!?!?! Thats more than most pros use, no?? You must have gorrilla arms!!


----------



## LJ1

Its important to remember the original photos are "pre first ride". No point scuffing up a perfectly good AX seatpost without first dialing in your *riding* position. I'm no gorilla but still I've always enjoyed a healthy drop :thumbsup: . Saddle height is 75cm from centre of bb to top of saddle. This is now my riding position.......


----------



## gibson00

Is that a 53 or a 52?
Also, what shoes are you using with the new Shimano pedals?

Thanks!


----------



## snhrider

Here's mine

2006 C50 PR02
2007 Campy Record Group, Euros wheel set


----------



## ETWN Stu

The Aliante Carbon saddle looks nice. Are they Spectrum Bars and Deda Ultra Cabon stem? Also what size is your nice looking PR02 C50?

Stu


----------



## snhrider

Thanks ! You are correct. The stem is Deda Ultra Carbon but the bars are Deda Glare. They are carbon wrapped alloys. Not the lightest but they look nice. The frame size is 52cm using Colnago sizing. Bought the frameset from totalcycling.com, the groupo and wheelset from 11speed.com and the rest of the parts from ebay (Pardon the shameless plugs (-: !!!)


----------



## ETWN Stu

Total has some good deals atm on nags! Sorry another free plug! my bad


----------



## fabsroman

Yeah, I just noticed that too but I was hoping that all the frames wouldn't be gone before I could afford to buy one, so I wasn't going to post it to the board, but you went and did it.

By the way, I got your PM. Thanks. I have been meaning to write you back, but just haven't been able to find the time. It isn't going to happen today either because it is 3:00 in the morning right now and I need to get to sleep.

Next time you see some great deals on Colnagos, send me a PM before you decide to let everybody know about it so that I can try to get one. Hopefully, I can afford one the next time you find a deal.


----------



## ETWN Stu

*My Bad!!*

Hey fabsroman I knew that there was some one that I didnt cc on the email I sent out. I am sorry It had to be you mate! 

Stu


----------



## rdolson

*Just finished...*

Here is my just finished Colnago built as follows:

Colnago: 2006 Master XL LX4 58CM, Street Carbon Fork 1” 
Mavic: Ksyrium SL SSC Tubular
Shimano DuraAce: F&R 9sp Derailers, Calipers, 172.5mm 9sp Triple 53/39/30, 12-25 9sp
Shimano Ultegra: BB-6500 70/118.5mm, ST-6510 FD Levers
Shimano FlightDeck: SC & SM 6501
Jagwire: Sleek
Look: Keo Carbon CrMo
KMC: X10SL Silver, Missing Link
Vredestein: Fortezza Pro 700c-21
FSA: K-Force Carbon 44cm
Thompson: Masterpiece
Ritchey: WCS 4-Axis 110mm 5deg
Chris King: No Thread Set, Machined Spacers
Nitto: SS Water Bottle Cages
Specialized: BG Ti Alias 143 Saddle
Cinelli: Cork Tape, Plugs
Weight per spec: 18.6lbs


----------



## gibson00

Thats one of the nicer steel colnago frames I've seen. Really nice finish!


----------



## ETWN Stu

The wheels blend in well with the frame. It looks great and I bet it corners like no tomorrow on the tubulars...I am a big fan of tubs!!


----------



## toonraid

Since we are having babies its only appropriate to have wedding anniversaries too!
View attachment 80953


View attachment 80954


View attachment 80955


View attachment 80956


View attachment 80957


----------



## toonraid

$ 15 000


----------



## fabsroman

Toon,

Do you own that bike? I was trying to find a pic of a Brer Art bike to show my wife one ugly Colnago that matched her ugly handbag, but after 5 minutes of trying and not finding success, I defaulted to the wedding anniversary one. She wanted to know why anybody would buy a bike like that. If you own it, I hope it is for investments sake.


----------



## toonraid

Unfortunately NOT! its for sale on ebay for $15 000 and if i had the money and it was in my size (its 55 - I am 6'4") I might have considered it! Its not that bad - change the wheels and it can look like a cool bike!


----------



## ETWN Stu

fabsroman said:


> Toon,
> 
> Do you own that bike? I was trying to find a pic of a Brer Art bike to show my wife one ugly Colnago that matched her ugly handbag, but after 5 minutes of trying and not finding success, I defaulted to the wedding anniversary one. She wanted to know why anybody would buy a bike like that. If you own it, I hope it is for investments sake.


Its easy on the eye after a few moments, though at first glance you are setting yourself up for a heck of a lot of silly remarks..so it grows on you. Sure I can see the investment value in this fine work of art, but I would not be able to help myself. It would be out on the road and full of stone chips with in the week. 

The only thing left is for colnago to make a matching kit and helmate:blush2: 

Ernesto’s love for his wife is special and has no boundaries. Anyone who can not see past that and take it for face value deserves a bike from Target. This is truly a Colnago’s special bike!!


----------



## fabsroman

Yepl, he should have only made a pair. One for him and one for his wife, so that they could ride them together.


----------



## ETWN Stu

one pink and one blue..


----------



## maman1972

Can't wait for mine to be ready.... Nice 1 dude.


----------



## gun2head

Here here,

My wife would give my left nut for that beauty!!


----------



## ETWN Stu

I already did but it didnt work!!


----------



## toonraid

Love him or hate him you have to admire ernesto for his sense of creativity - he has always tried to come up with something new both technically and austhetically, double top tube, str8 blade forks, colour schemes .... the list goes on - ok so sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't but he is brave enough to keep trying and for that he deserves all the praise.


----------



## ETWN Stu

*Even as a child Ernesto had style*



toonraid said:


> Love him or hate him you have to admire ernesto for his sense of creativity - he has always tried to come up with something new both technically and austhetically, double top tube, str8 blade forks, colour schemes .... the list goes on - ok so sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't but he is brave enough to keep trying and for that he deserves all the praise.












and as man too


----------



## toonraid

*Fabsroma - here is your Brer Art*

View attachment 81281


----------



## fabsroman

Thanks. Now I can show my wife what that thing looks like. Lucky for me, she really isn't into bikes so she will not want the bike because it matches her new handbag.


----------



## toonraid

Man u r in big trouble - 

- I have seen bags going for $10 000 (Lanvin)
- Only the latest will do and that will only last a few parties
- They need a day bag, an evening bag, a sunday bag ....
- And worst of all they always go on about the bag they don't have
- There is a waiting list for the latest "have to have bag"

..... come to think of it bags have a lot in common with bikes!


----------



## ETWN Stu

toonraid said:


> Man u r in big trouble -
> 
> - I have seen bags going for $10 000 (Lanvin)
> - Only the latest will do and that will only last a few parties
> - They need a day bag, an evening bag, a sunday bag ....
> - And worst of all they always go on about the bag they don't have
> - There is a waiting list for the latest "have to have bag"
> 
> ..... come to think of it bags have a lot in common with bikes!


Then there are shoes.


----------



## fabsroman

Toonraid,

My wife isn't that bad at all. She buys a Coach pursue a year and this is one extra one that she is getting because it is a baby bag for our first child. She rarely buys shoes and very rarely buys anything that is expensive when it comes to shoes or clothing. I am very fortunate in that regard. It's just that I thought of the Colnago Brer Art when she asked me what I thought about the bag (i.e., I wanted to puke). She is getting the bag in lieu of my opinion on it. Such is life.

As you can see, I have Colnago on the brain right now. I see a handbag, and it reminds me of Colnago paint schemes. Pretty soon I am going to have to join a support group called Colnagos anonymous.


----------



## ETWN Stu

You won't be alone on that one fabsroman, book me in and we could sit next to one another  

On ather note I took the ETWN out on Saturday (first time in about 2 months) through the three Gorges here in Sydney, I stopped at a place called the Pie In The Sky for a coffee after the return from Brooklyn (follow link below for look at Brooklyn) and there were a group riders standing over my bike with a smile from ear to ear. One of the had an Arte so I knew they were fans and we had a quick chat before I headed off again through Berowra Waters.(follow link below for a look at Berowra Waters) Hope that you blokes in the US get some nice weather soon, I read in another post that it was Zero degrees...ouch!

http://www.brooklynonhawkesbury.com.au/

http://walkabout.com.au/locations/NSWBerowraWaters.shtml


----------



## fabsroman

The weather was great today for riding but I wasn't able to get out because I am way behind on work. I am hoping to be caught up by the middle of this week, but only time will tell.

I am hoping to have my Arte finished pretty soon and will post pics once it is done.


----------



## gun2head

fabsroman said:


> Toonraid,
> 
> Pretty soon I am going to have to join a support group called Colnagos anonymous.


Meetings held 8pm every Tuesday at the town hall. Espresso and Clif bars provided.


----------



## gun2head

ETWN Stu said:


> http://www.brooklynonhawkesbury.com.au/
> 
> http://walkabout.com.au/locations/NSWBerowraWaters.shtml


HOLY SMOKES!! Looks like Florida or the Riviera style of life!! Lucky dog!!


----------



## ETWN Stu

gun2head said:


> HOLY SMOKES!! Looks like Florida or the Riviera style of life!! Lucky dog!!


Thanks! for me it is a 75 mile return from home. very popular for Sydney riders to head out that way. in the link from Berowa Waters, there is a ferry you have to get because they did not want to build a bridge..Good time to pop a gell and fire up for the next hill.

Have a look at the link below for riders on the ferry crossing. I am in there some where!

https://www.bikebug.com/catalog/images/bugrideoct1.jpg


----------



## JLane

*Cristallo EGRS/Sunflowers Build*

Here's the Cristallo build: 54 slope with 06' Chorus/Record. Built a set of sew-ups for it - "modern" clinchers are incredibly good, but they don't have the feel of a good tubular...
Yes, I realize there's a lot of stack height going on. I've had neck surgery and not particularly flexible. I'm starting high and will be moving it down a bit.
Got the first ride in yesterday, dodging salty snow melt on the roads.
Cheers!


----------



## ETWN Stu

JLane said:


> Here's the Cristallo build: 54 slope with 06' Chorus/Record. Built a set of sew-ups for it - "modern" clinchers are incredibly good, but they don't have the feel of a good tubular...
> Yes, I realize there's a lot of stack height going on. I've had neck surgery and not particularly flexible. I'm starting high and will be moving it down a bit.
> Got the first ride in yesterday, dodging salty snow melt on the roads.
> Cheers!


Verry nice, but can you please take the pump off?


----------



## charliekeri

what were you thinking with that pump?!?! It's painful to look at


----------



## JLane

There, feel better now?


----------



## fabsroman

Now we can all sleep tonight. Whew.


----------



## ETWN Stu

thank you


----------



## jlopatin

*My new Colnago*

I know you guys probably think this bike sucks, but not everyone can afford a C50. My old bike was a '80 Colnago Super, so this is a big upgrade to me. I rode it home from the store, and it felt great. I need to get used to the brifters. I found myself missing my old downtube shifters, but I suppose that will take time. The build quality is great, and the ride was not too harsh for me. I can't wait to start piling on the miles!


----------



## fabsroman

If I had to guess, I would guess that is the Primavera. Am I correct?

By the way, there is nothing wrong with any Colnago. My Arte is plenty stiff, but just a little too harsh for me to ride more than 2 hours if it isn't under racing circumstances, and even then I am thinking about getting a carbon frame for racing anyway. I rode the Arte for 42 miles and a little less than 2 1/2 hours today and I could definitely feel the road through it. The potholes feel completely different compared to my steel and carbon fiber frames. I never believed what people said about aluminum frames, but I am starting to believe it now after 4 days straight on the Arte.

With the rear sensor, did you use anything to protect the frame from the ties? I just mounted one on the Arte and I was extremely worried about it marring the frame.


----------



## ETWN Stu

*we are all different.*



jlopatin said:


> I know you guys probably think this bike sucks, but not everyone can afford a C50. My old bike was a '80 Colnago Super, so this is a big upgrade to me. I rode it home from the store, and it felt great. I need to get used to the brifters. I found myself missing my old downtube shifters, but I suppose that will take time. The build quality is great, and the ride was not too harsh for me. I can't wait to start piling on the miles!


It looks good to me mate, hope you enjoy your rides and fly the Colnago flag with pride


----------



## jlopatin

Thanks guys!
I know that aluminum is supposed to be harsh. And maybe it is. I've never ridden a full carbon bike before. So I suppose that what I don't know wont hurt. The old bike is full steel, and it seems much harsher to me. It is also very old. 

I didn't put anything under the rear sensor. I didn't even think about it, actually. 

The only thing I don't love about the bike is the saddle. I like the looks, but it's a bit too rock hard for me. I'm going to give it a bit more time though. 

I suppose you would all enjoy pics of the Super too... I'll try to get around to it. That bike was really something. Full campy Gianni Motta signature parts. It's got amazing little details, and is a work of art.


----------



## ETWN Stu

jlopatin post some pics of the steel. There is a lot of lug fans round these parts and would enjoy those very much.

I ride an aluminum frame daily as my trainer and put some big kms in per week. I do everything on it from high rpm spins and sprints to hill climbs and long distances. It is made from very stiff Deda 7005 tubing and the frame is forced extruded at the bb and on the top tube, so its pretty heavy compared to my Cristallo and not as forgiving on the rough stuff on longer rides. The advantages to me are I get a better feel for the road on the aluminum than the carbon and I can point the trainer out of corners safer and just as fast. But on the carbon you finish fresh and its not jerking your body around for up to 4 or 5 hours at a time. I ride the carbon about once a month or on races when my roster permits and every time I do it’s the most pleasurable ride. So don’t die wondering about the difference just one day invest in one.

Don’t give your saddle to long before you change it as you could be missing out on the benefits of the right saddle for your shape. On my race bike I use a SSM Composite A. This is just straight out carbon (no padding) and is hard as a rock. But it suits my shape and I can stay on it for a couple of hours at a time. If I did change I would look at a new Selle SMP Strike or Composite. They are a strange looking saddle but when I tested one it was perfect for my small framed body. 

Can I also point out that you could benefit by positioning your Maxxis logo to the valves on both wheels. This will help you Identify where to check your tire when tube malfunctions occur.


----------



## scottdurand

Here is a pic of my current project. It is a nos 2004 Dream TRI frame that I am building for time trials. I have a carbon disc for it as well depending on conditions. Should have it finished up in the next 4 weeks. Trying to decide if I want to go Record or Chorus. My Colnago Carbon Crankset should be in tomorrow and I cant wait to open that box up. The seat post is a Cinelli ram carbon, stem is a carbon Look and my base bar/aerobar setup came in today (Hed Carbon setup).


----------



## FTR

Well, if we are going to show off half finished projects:










Just waiting on an Italian BB so I can finish her off.


----------



## ETWN Stu

*nice bloody nice*

looking good mate and I like your style..ebay.com.au there is campy record italian bb at $50 atm, not sure if it will fit yours though...

since we are adding new pics, I made some changes...here we go! 

Stem from graphis to neo..both cinelli
Saddle from smm rever to ssm composite a..
Groupo now running 007 record from 06 record...just waiting on the cranks in a 170mm


----------



## FTR

Cheers Stu (I assumed that was aimed at me)
In the end I figured that whatever I did would have some people saying that it was not technically correct.
So I decided to basically not even try.
This bike will be functional and to some extent capture the spirit of what the bike is about.
I managed to stick with my original plan of not having any carbon on the bike though.
Unfortunately from what I can understand the SRAM crankset has a proprietary BB. Not sure if this is 100% rock solid, no exceptions but I will go with it until I can be sure. I have ordered the BB and it should be here for the weekend.

That bike of yours is very sweet.


----------



## ETWN Stu

yeh thanks, just cant understand why Campy Australia does not have any 170mm cranks in stock!! what the hell is going on? well I am still moving to Tassie and before i get there in the next two-three months I will be looking for a pair of Bora Ultra. Its see you late big smoke and an office on level 48 with a veiw of the H/Bridge and O/House and hello to the long country roads for Stu..


----------



## FTR

The other thing I have to work out is which way to flip my stem.
The way it is at the moment has moved my bars up by over a cm from where the bars on my Sspecialized are.
I have also managed to get the bars over a cm closer to my saddle.
I will see how I go as it is but I may flip the stem which will move the bars lower. I dont want them too low though as my flexibility is not what it used to be.


----------



## ETWN Stu

*stem direction*

just wait until you do be come a bit more flexible before you turn the stem the other way.. other wise you could have all soughts of problems with numbness sore shoulders/back ect..you dont have any height left on your steer tube so you will have to wait anyway. or you could just turn it round and ride the storm...and look fast doing it!!


----------



## DannyBoy

*Very nice. I got me a steel colnago tecnos n'all...........................*

here's a snap.


----------



## FTR

Ah, so there is sucha thing as Retro/modern then.


----------



## caterham

my wife's 03 Colnago Asso/Centaur


----------



## robert

Toast, I have a very similar colored c-40, except my fork is black and the downtube is totally red/white/with planets
I got mine from Colorado Cyclist on closeout about four years ago


----------



## robert

*My Wrecked C-50*

Hit by a car, awaiting insurance settlement


----------



## fabsroman

Were you on the bike when that happened? If so, I am surprised you are alive, or I am shocked to see that a carbon fiber frame would break apart like that. All I have to say is wow, I might have to rething my purchase of a C50. If I'm not mistaken, the frame is probably in 4 pieces at this point.


----------



## elviento

It must be quite hard to find a frame that can withstand being hit by cars. 



fabsroman said:


> Were you on the bike when that happened? If so, I am surprised you are alive, or I am shocked to see that a carbon fiber frame would break apart like that. All I have to say is wow, I might have to rething my purchase of a C50. If I'm not mistaken, the frame is probably in 4 pieces at this point.


----------



## robert

*survived*

It happened at an intersection, i had the right of way, but a guy in a bmw turned in front of me and i hit his right front fender.
i ended up on the hood of the car, luckily just bruised.
dealing with the drivers insurance company has been tiresome.
they don't believe a bike can cost that much, they keep thinking it's a motorcycle


----------



## fabsroman

Glad to hear that you weren't hurt that badly.

As far as insurance companies do, I have to quote a fellow colleague of mine in saying that they are a necessary evil. They are truly hard to deal with most of the time. On top of that, companies like Allstate were telling claimants that they didn't need an attorney to deal with Allstate. Of course, every insurance company that I have tried to deal with without mentioning I am an attorney, two in total, tried to take advantage of me. It truly pisses me off.

Good luck getting reimbursed for the bike.

Out of curiosity, what insurance company are you dealing with?


----------



## gun2head

Yeah...the insurance companies freak. I've been creamed three times by cars. You'd better take the adjuster over to a bike shop that sells colnagos so he or she "gets" it.

Sorry to hear about but glad it ain't you smashed up on the road.


----------



## ETWN Stu

*insurance mumbo jumbo*



robert said:


> It happened at an intersection, i had the right of way, but a guy in a bmw turned in front of me and i hit his right front fender.
> i ended up on the hood of the car, luckily just bruised.
> dealing with the drivers insurance company has been tiresome.
> they don't believe a bike can cost that much, they keep thinking it's a motorcycle


I’m feeling your pain because on the 29th of November last year I got hit by a car two blocks away from house. I just come back holidays and thought I would get out for a pedal. He drove through a stop sign and my front wheel hit his guard near the passenger door (remember in Australia we drive on the other side of the road) than I flew off the bike and put my shoulder into the quarter panel near the tail lights. He tried to run off but than hit a parked car and wrote both cars off. The police came and he got charged with a stack things. He only had a learner’s permit and no licensed driver with him. I only had a scratch on my wrist and was back at work the next day. The insurance company has only paid for half of claim so far because he can not afford his excess. They also thought that I was driving a car and every time that I called I had to explain everything from the beginning. So I’m still out by about $1500 and am lucky it was not my Colnago. But my ergo ones are stuffed and a limar 909 is wrecked. I will probably ending up seeking legal advice if nothing happens in the next few weeks.

Any way all the best with them and there is a lesson to learn for all of us. And that’s insure your bikes!!


----------



## robert

agreed
the insurance company is sending a second claims adjuster to the bike store where the wrecked 50 is laying....the head mechanic already provided a very nice quote to the insurance company, now the insurance company wants to see for themselves (again)


----------



## robert

luckily the guy who hit me was driving a bmw 530, was dressed well and comes from a wealthy part of the country...he seems pretty well insured


----------



## robert

I'm dealing with State Farm
Hopefully I won't need to hire an attorney, but might have to if i continue to get the runaround


----------



## fabsroman

State Farm is horrible, but not as bad as Progressive or Allstate. Why is it so hard for them to figure out how much this bike is worth? All they need to do is an internet search on the item. I am surprised that they don't have somebody in their property damage department that doesn't deal exclusively with bicycle damage claims. They could send all such claims to that person and/or department and have this matter streamlined. Oh yeah, the longer they prolong paying your claim, the longer they earn interest on the money that would be used to pay your claim.


----------



## robert

agreed
i have been talking with them for a couple of months
i sent them my purchase receipts and the website where i bought the bike (cbike.com) but they still don't believe what i say it costs.
they keep thinking it's a motorcycle


----------



## fabsroman

They have all the evidence they need, and if anybody really had any brains AND wanted to put forth any effort over there, they could confirm everything with a simple call to cbike and and an internet search.

Wait until they try to nickle and dime you on everything. Tell them that you view the bike as a total loss and that they can keep it once they pay your for the depreciated value, which on such a new bike there shouldn't be much depreciation at all.


----------



## robert

true
luckily the chief mechanic at my bike shop has my back
he wrote state farm a letter (at their request) declaring the bike a total loss


----------



## gibson00

Not suprised to hear this. Insurance companies aren't stupid, they are just mean and/or protect their money.
Of course they will not be in a hurry to send you 10k.
My question is......and I hope I don't get flamed for this......why isn't a lawyer handling this for you??? You got hit by a car, onto his hood, your bike trashed, and you haven't enlisted a lawyer??
Threaten the insurance company with a lawsuit and maybe then they'll be more inclined to buy you a new bike without the hassle. Tell the lawyer your back hurts........
You gave the insurance company a chance, let them know you don't feel like screwing around anymore...


----------



## robert

lol
that's actually my strategy (except saying that my back hurts)
of course, hiring a lawyer costs money, so that's my last resort


----------



## gibson00

robert said:


> lol
> that's actually my strategy (except saying that my back hurts)
> of course, hiring a lawyer costs money, so that's my last resort


Perhaps talk to an accident lawyer? I thought they usually don't get paid unless you get paid....
Not sure to be honest, but I imagine if it went to court, you'd get your bike -and- the lawyer fee covered.
I too wouldn't lie about an injury - but I 100% would be in to see a physiotherapist along with a chiropracter and my own family doctor to get checked out. And again, I'd be on the phone to a lawyer. I don't believe in ripping people off, but you -do- deserve to be compensated for the loss of your property -and- being slammed into by a car.
Hope it all works out for you.
Cheers


----------



## robert

understand you point
i am supposed to hear from state farm tomorrow
if there's no progress, i'll have to raise the stakes
thanks


----------



## ETWN Stu

*still clothes dont make the man*



robert said:


> luckily the guy who hit me was driving a bmw 530, was dressed well and comes from a wealthy part of the country...he seems pretty well insured



Mine was quite the opposite, fresh off the boat so to speak and not a penny to his name.:mad2:


----------



## fabsroman

Yeah, I have clients like that. They have a great house, drive a Porshe and Lexus, and have more debt than I want to think about every having. Truthfully, they are broke as can be and their net worth is very very slim, but they are having a good time now. I try not to judge people by the clothes & jewelry they wear, the car they drive, the house they live in, and most importantly, the bike they ride.


----------



## FTR

May as well put her up here too.
* 58cm Master Olympic frame
* Pro Bike Kit Prorace stem
* Pro Bike Kit Prorace bar
* Pro Bike Kit Prorace seatpost
* Selle San Marco Island saddle
* SRAM Rival groupset
* Fizik bar tape
* Crank Brothers Quattro pedals
* Campagnolo Vento wheels
* Vittoria Rubino Pro tyres
* Tubes of some sort!?!?!?
* Campagnolo C Record headset
* Pazzaz quill adapter
* Elite Ciussi bottle cages


----------



## ETWN Stu

looks even nicer here


----------



## gibson00

*New Toy Arrived*

Just gotta wait about 10 days for the parts to arrive...


----------



## fabsroman

Now you have me crying. Gibson, when you decide to sell that one, let me know. If you don't ding it up too much I would be really interested in it. Right now, that frame/bike is my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## ETWN Stu

I like it..like it a lot! What are your plans for the build up?


----------



## gibson00

fabsroman said:


> Now you have me crying. Gibson, when you decide to sell that one, let me know. If you don't ding it up too much I would be really interested in it. Right now, that frame/bike is my desktop wallpaper.


Fabs- No plans to sell this!!! I know, famous last words, but this frame was the
"OK, I've tried a bunch of bikes over the years and now I am settiling on this one before the real baby arrives in August which is why I was finally willing to pay near full retail for a stupid expensive frameset from my LBS and I love run on sentences.".

I've sold my R3 frameset, and have my Dura Ace group hanging on a 7 year old Cannondale TT frameset for the time being. I am waiting for 07 Campy record parts to arrive for the Nago, along with a mavic replacement campy freehub for the Carbones. I don't have a training wheelset for Campy yet and am trying to decide what to do about that. I may sell the Dura Ace 7801SL clinchers, which are great wheels, and either build a set of Campy tubulars (record hubs reflex rims) or buy a set of Eurus's. Fulcrum 0's would be nice too but $$$.
I'd still like to find a real second road frame to have for rain and crits, but not surewhat to get. Would love to have a Cristallo, but I think I may have to stay under 1k for the second frame. When the time comes, probably sell the Dura Ace and get a new Centaur group for it.
Oh, I received the FSA SB0 carbon post - really nice!!! $129 off ebay new.
Fabs - what wheels are you using for everyday riding? Your zipps??


----------



## gibson00

Oh, for the record (no pun intended...), this is not a frameset for someone wanting a weight weenie build. It is a sloping 50 - 
Not including the headset, so the frame/cut fork/seatpost clamp/and the two brake bolts weighed about 1620 grams on my Ultimate digital scale.
This seems pretty much in line with C50 weights I've seen quoted, along with the PR38 C50 I briefly owned.


----------



## Ai B.

*C40 Lx10*

This is a replacement for my Titanio frame:thumbsup: . I just swapped all parts and got a new handlebar, stem and Campy compact cranks. Much snappier than the ti frame and a bit lighter ±15 lbs according to my cheap bathroom scale:

2003 C40 LX10 color scheme 55cm
Nimble Fly carbon tubulars
Zero Gravity brakeset
Full Campagnolo Record w/ 50-34 UT compact cranks 11-25 cassette
Speedplay Zero pedals
Cinelli stem 120mm, Carbon handlebars
Colnago carbon seatpost
Selle Italia SLR seat (soon to be replaced with Selle San Marco Magma)


----------



## fabsroman

Really nice. I have an Oval Krono in LX4 that I will be building up pretty soon.

Your cheap bathroom scale is probably about right. My Cristallo with all Record, Zipp 202's, and Tufo Elite Jet tires (i.e., 160 gram tires) weighs in at 14.90 on my bike specific scale. Your Zero G brakes might have your bike at a little lighter weight, but it will depend on what your wheel setup weighs.


----------



## ETWN Stu

nice colours(colors) in there mate. the blue speedplays look nice as does the bar tape. Im a big fan!!


----------



## dalekk

*2000 Master X-Light*

57 c-c, Chorus, 13-29, 23,000 miles.


----------



## ETWN Stu

Looks like your all rigged up! Do you fit a spare tubular in the saddle bag?. What type of tubular tires are you using and how many miles on them and the wheels? Anyway..yellow is nice and it would stand out on the road pretty well.


----------



## dalekk

*Seat bag, tires and wheels*

I hate to carry anything in pockets so I went with a large Blackburn seat bag. Actually I can fit two Tufo S-3 Lite 215s with other stuff in it. I should say I used to because I recently broke the plastic mounting clip and I couldn't find this bag for sale anywhere lately. I now use a Tufo tire bag instead. I normally carry only one spare tire.

The Tufo S-3 Lite tires seem to be very durable and I like them a lot. I get 2000 to 2500 miles on a rear tire and about double that on the front. The only thing that might be construed as objectionable about them is they are very noisy, kind of a roaring noise. I really don't mind it and don't think about it, but sometimes others comment on it and I do notice a real quietness when I ride other bikes with other tires. I wonder if the carbon wheels may not be amplifying the sound. I usually run them at about 150 psi. I usually ride 2 to 6 hours at a time and experience no discomfort with the SLR saddle.

The wheels have 23,000 miles; they came on the bike when it was new. They're the only wheels that have been on the bike. I don't baby them and most riding is on rural roads that are often less than optimium surfaces. Braking has always been "grabby", even with cabon specific Kool Stop pads, but it's not horrible, and I've adjusted to it. I've seen comments on how these wheels are not durable, but that certainly has not been my experience. I weigh only about 165 lbs, so perhaps that enters into it.


----------



## ETWN Stu

I have a large Fox saddle bag that I place on my mountain bike when we head out up the bush or up the mountains for a all day adventure. It would be similar to size as your Blackburn and I can stuff a spare 26x175 in it and some Co2. On my training bike I have a small Blackburn with a spare tube and a Co2 because I also don’t like stuff in my pockets, except my cell phone or ipod. On my race bike, I generally just stuff things in my pockets as it looks a little neater and the rides are generally shorter or in a controlled environment were the roads are cleaner. 

I weigh 140lbs and get very similar miles out of my veloflex servizio corse on my Hyperons. They are 210grams each and I run them at 125psi, they are rated a race only tire, they too are very noisy but I seem to like it. But at my weight, they seem just fine.

I will also run them on my deep dish wheels when I get them...so the sound of air being expelled from the dish + noisy tires it should be aggressive. Good to here that your wheels are still plugging away with that many miles. Have you done any races on them at all, because your profile says that you are a recreational rider? It would be interesting from statistic point of view how many race miles you would get out of your tires under that sought of circumstance.


----------



## FTR

ETWN Stu said:


> I weigh 140lbs and get very similar miles out of my veloflex servizio corse on my Hyperons. They are 210grams each and I run them at 125psi, they are rated a race only tire, they too are very noisy but I seem to like it. But at my weight, they seem just fine.


Interesting Stu, but just a question.
Why at your weight would you need 125psi in your tyres???
I weigh 185 - 190lb and have never run my tyres harder than 100psi.
Not saying you are wrong, because I really do not know but 125psi seems stupid hard for a guy your weight.


----------



## ETWN Stu

Thats the max that I inflate them as I normally head out for a few hours at a time. We have some big hills with in the first 40mins and I like a harder tire for the climbs. Also for some reason the Servizio loose pressure fast and by time I get back home they are down to about 85PSI. I have tried running them at 110PSI and they felt nice, but once again the deflate problem has struck again. Veloflex said at my weight I will not hurt the life or reliability of them but they are looking into the fast deflating.


----------



## gun2head

Your pic is all fuzzy...oh wait, it's just the drool on my screen!!!


----------



## fabsroman

You guys get some crazy mileage out of your tires. I was using some Tufo Elite Jets on my Zipp 202's, and I already had a flat on the rear with around 300 miles on it and can see a nice slice on the front with the same amount of mileage on it. Now, the S33's have about 500 miles on them and they still look pretty good, so maybe I can get some decent mileage out of them.

I have about 300 miles on my Zipp 202's and they don't seem that fragile because I have hit some pretty good potholes with them and they are still rolling fine. Even hit a 2x4 or 2x8 in the road and they bounced right over it without any damage to the wheels. Lucky I didn't eat it on that momentary lapse of attention.


----------



## ETWN Stu

I have only had to change tires twice as I was pushing them to see how far they would go. You would not believe it but the second one went bang in the same spot as the first one. The funny thing was there was no glass or crap on the road when they happened.


----------



## dalekk

ETWN Stu said:


> Have you done any races on them at all, because your profile says that you are a recreational rider? It would be interesting from statistic point of view how many race miles you would get out of your tires under that sought of circumstance.


I've never been in a sanctioned race. I would say I ride rather aggressively, and some of the club rides I participate in are outright hammerfests, sort of what I suppose road racing is like. A large part of my reason for riding is fittness and I always keep my heart rate up. I believe if I was actually racing, tires life would be similar to what I get now.


----------



## dalekk

*Tire mileage and wheel durability*

Those Elite Jet tires are much lighter and more delicate than the S-3 215 Lites. A guy told me he skidded a nearly new Elite Jet and it was toast. Tufos come in a dizzying array of different models (and colors, too.) http://worldclasscycles.com/tubular-price2.htm seems to carry them all and has a brief description of each. I have no interest in the company except as a satisfied customer and an admirer of their site.

Interesting to know the 202s are durable. When I got my 303s I was constantly told tales of doom and gloom about how they would not last and they were a great extravagance, and here I am seven years later with no problems. I've banged them over railroad tracks fairly regularly and hit pot holes and junk in the road, so I've not been babying them.


----------



## dalekk

*Tire pressure*

On the S-3 215 Lites, the recommended pressure printed on the sidewall is 115 psi to 175 psi. I've rode them with as low as 80 psi and as high as 175. Frankly, I don't feel much difference and I pump them to 130 before I head out. I find they generally leak down to about 115 psi in a days time. I suspect it must be leaking at the valve because Tufos are monolithic and don't have an innertube.

I was told most tubulars will lose pressure rather quickly compared to clinchers. Tubulars generally have a latex tube which is pretty permeable to air compared to a typical butyl tube that clinchers use.
STU, I wonder if your extremely rapid deflation might no be related to some small defect in the valve. I've been inspecting the seats of removable valve cores and even putting some teflon tape on the the valve core threads and the threads of the Tufo valve extensions I use.


----------



## ETWN Stu

Thanks dalekk I will try some Teflon tape on the valve and see where it goes from there. The tire states 8-9 bar on it so that’s up to about 130psi. I am not operating the tire out side the manufactures recommendations. I dont use valve extenders as the wheels are low profile Hyperons and the Veloflex valves are long enough.


----------



## boonen

Dalekk, I see you only use one bottle cage on the bike. If you put another one on there you could stuff a spare tire in a cut open bottle together with some small tools and a few co2 cannisters or a small pump. That's how I do it as well as a heavy saddle bag so high on your bike doesn't feel good to me when f.i. climbing standing up. It makes the bike feel much heavier then it really is.


----------



## ZxPacMan

Charliekeri, 
That is one of the most beautiful bikes ive ever seen, I have to wipe the drool off my keyboard. Simply astounding.


----------



## ETWN Stu

*New weight just in!*



fabsroman said:


> That Cristallo is sweet. Is it a 48 or 50 sloping?
> 
> That weight is pretty awesome at just over 15 pounds. I think I am going to be able to get mine under 15 pounds once I put the Zipp 202's on it.


Hey Fabs, at last weigh in the bike was placed on some scales by some bloke who must of been part blind...Well just got back from my LBS after a re adjustment on my set up because I have developed a bit more flexibility.. Well we weighed the ETWN on some digital scales after I added a new Strike Evolution saddle so it is a bit heavier than SSM Composite A. Anyway it comes in at 6.68kg with computer and lights. So it should be on about 6.5 (14.3lbs) or less. I also want to change a few things like the bottle holder for a Campag Record one and may be look at a set of titanium Speedplay pedals.


----------



## fabsroman

Yep. My Cristallo comes in at 14.9 with the Zipp 202's on it and some Tufo Elite Jet tires. However, I haven't been too happy with the Elite Jets, so I am going to put some Tufo S3 Lites on the wheels at 195 grams, which will add about 70 grams to the bike's weight. About the only other thing I have been thinking about changing is the Record brakes to Zero Gravity brakes, but I don't think I am going to do it. I'll just have to be happy with a 15 pound bike, which shouldn't be a problem since my last bike was 22 pounds.


----------



## ETWN Stu

I had a set of Ti Zero Gravity brakes brakes and they dont seem to have stopping power at the Campagnolo 07 Record. So to change them you may be will just be doing yourself in justice. Though they do look nice, but that isnt what we are going for now is it?


----------



## fabsroman

Yep, I seriously doubt I will be changing anything on my bike other than the wheels here and there.


----------



## ETWN Stu

Im still waiting for the the 07 compact cranks in 170mm, than that will just about do it i think. Apart from the pair of Boras that are on the way, I just can not be bothered with record bottle cage any more and small stuff any more. Below UCI limit with out computer and lights + extra sqirt of oil on the chain I think its done!


----------



## maman1972

*Finally My Colnago Master is up for the road!!!*:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## colnago 4 me

ETWN Stu said:


> Im still waiting for the the 07 compact cranks in 170mm, than that will just about do it i think. Apart from the pair of Boras that are on the way, I just can not be bothered with record bottle cage any more and small stuff any more. Below UCI limit with out computer and lights + extra sqirt of oil on the chain I think its done!


Interested in your spec as i have c50 <57 cm >current version and it is full record with zero gravity brakes reynolds stratus dv tubular wheels and durace pedals fsa kwing carbon bar and cinelli neo stem Fizik arione seat 
On my scales it is about 7.3 kg and apart from pedals/seat where i could probably save 200g or so.
Interested in how sub 7kg is achievable


----------



## ETWN Stu

colnago 4 me said:


> Interested in your spec as i have c50 <57 cm >current version and it is full record with zero gravity brakes reynolds stratus dv tubular wheels and durace pedals fsa kwing carbon bar and cinelli neo stem Fizik arione seat
> On my scales it is about 7.3 kg and apart from pedals/seat where i could probably save 200g or so.
> Interested in how sub 7kg is achievable



48 slopping frame with Star Fork, Colnago 21.7 seat post uncut.
007 Record but still running 06 170mm carbon compacts as new ones are not in yet. 
Cinelli neo stem 100mm, Cinelli Neo Carbon bars 42ctc.
1 x Cinelli Ram bottle cage.
Speedplay Zero stainless pedals.
Two Saddles, was weighed with the SMP Strike Evolution. This is heavier than the SSM Aspide Composite A by about 100grms.
Campagnolo Hyperon wheels with Veloflex Servizio tires.

With the lighter saddle, computer and lights it will come down again to about 6.35kg. But the SMP is a very good saddle and is looking after any further aspirations to have kids, so I guess its eBay for the SSM Composite A. I am not sure what the real world difference will between the 06 compacts and the 07 compacts when they come in, but I cant wait for them anyway.


----------



## ETWN Stu

got some rails on that saddle maman1972


----------



## maman1972

ETWN Stu said:


> got some rails on that saddle maman1972



*It's a brooks saddle B17 N tat i custom "chop" to make look like swallow...:*D


----------



## ETWN Stu

*nice*



maman1972 said:


> *It's a brooks saddle B17 N tat i custom "chop" to make look like swallow...:*D


:idea: :thumbsup:


----------



## gibson00

maman1972 said:


> *Finally My Colnago Master is up for the road!!!*:thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Nice!! I love it. I'd love to find a good deal on a Master frameset. I used to own a Colnago Spiral Conic SLX frameset about 15 years ago. It was one stiff mofo!!!


----------



## gibson00

Final build.......or as they say in Italian (according to freetranslation.com....), Il finale costruisce.


----------



## fabsroman

I'm almost jealous. That FSA seatpost looks good on that frame with the straight seatstays. I am really debating using it on my Cristallo and Arte, but the Cinelli seatposts might just be working out.

When I get a C50 or Extreme Power, I'll use the FSA seatpost.

What wheels do you have on it?


----------



## gibson00

fabsroman said:


> I'm almost jealous. That FSA seatpost looks good on that frame with the straight seatstays. I am really debating using it on my Cristallo and Arte, but the Cinelli seatposts might just be working out.
> 
> When I get a C50 or Extreme Power, I'll use the FSA seatpost.
> 
> What wheels do you have on it?


Almost??!?   
Those are mavic cosmic carbones with the decals blackened out.


----------



## fabsroman

French wheels on an Italian bike. Say it ain't so. It hurts me to put Zipp rims on my bikes, but I can't afford the Campy wheels yet and I don't know if the Campy wheels are much better than the Zipp rims built on Tune hubs. I just wish that Campy offered the Record hubs in 18 - 24 hole drilling so that I could build wheels with them. Such is life.


----------



## Italianrider76

gibson00 said:


> Final build.......or as they say in Italian (according to freetranslation.com....), Il finale costruisce.


Assemblaggio completo


----------



## gibson00

fabsroman said:


> French wheels on an Italian bike. Say it ain't so. It hurts me to put Zipp rims on my bikes, but I can't afford the Campy wheels yet and I don't know if the Campy wheels are much better than the Zipp rims built on Tune hubs. I just wish that Campy offered the Record hubs in 18 - 24 hole drilling so that I could build wheels with them. Such is life.


I would have preferred a custom set of 404 rims built on white industry hubs, but they would have cost about 1700 US. I got these Carbones lightly used for $600.


----------



## gun2head

Now that is just damn sexy!!! Your bike should be OUTLAWED!!!!!!!!!!!! ouch...


----------



## ETWN Stu

Took some pics of the ETWN after I made a few changes. The car that hit me was a small Hyundai and it looks like it had a head on with another car.



















https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v481/n2o2go/brokenbike003.jpg


----------



## maman1972

ETWN Stu said:


> Took some pics of the ETWN after I made a few changes. The car that hit me was a small Hyundai and it looks like it had a head on with another car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v481/n2o2go/brokenbike003.jpg


GOd!! hope you are ok dude...


----------



## inazuma_x

ETWN Stu said:


> Took some pics of the ETWN after I made a few changes. The car that hit me was a small Hyundai and it looks like it had a head on with another car.


howly moley...that cristallo be dead...hope you're ok...that musta been a "brown undies" moment...


----------



## ETWN Stu

I have a fractured right ankle, allot of bark off and bruising everywhere. There was a combined speed of close to 90kph and I flew some where between 6-8m. The driver is insured and the quotes have been sent off. So far we are looking at $18000aud to replace everything. So the only question that remains is what to get next.

Man I thought flight was meant to be fun!


----------



## fabsroman

Good Lord. Sorry to hear about the wreck and your injuries, but I am happy you are alive and that the insurance company is going to pay for the new bike quickly. If I were you, I would be really pissed off about the fractured right ankle.


----------



## gun2head

OUCH!!! Hang in there and bet better soon (make 'em pay for your rehab too!!)


----------



## ETWN Stu

Cheers. Now the latest on the insurance claim is that they want proof ownership by supplying receipts for everything. This is going to make it hard because I bought most of my things with cash and said not to worry about one. And some things I bought off the net like the kit I was wearing and the Neo stem.

I sent them through a quote last night that came to $18432.75 from my local bike shop and today they started changing the rules. First they said an assessor was coming, than they said the day he was coming was going to a day earlier, and then they said they don’t have an assessor that looks after bicycles and I should send the quotes and pictures so they can close the case... So I did what they asked and now all of a sudden they want to send an assessor to look at the bike to make sure it can’t be fixed. So they all of a sudden have one that can now?

I’m very confused at the moment but a mate who owns a bike shop in the Sydney Northern suburbs said it all just a bunch of trickery so you give up and so they can make you an offer…This made me so angry that I reviewed their policy for third parties like what I am and it states that they have to replace new for old or the total of the quote that you want to go with. 

I called them back and stuck it to them and the girl that I was dealing with then gave me to her manager, so I gave him the spool and asked why his staff was incompetent when dealing with and issuing the correct information the first time. This then went to his senior management and they are now reviewing….TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## fabsroman

You have to love insurance companies. They want you to provide proof of ownership for things when it should be pretty evident that you are the owner. Imagine if somebody robbed my house. Do you think I still have all the receipts for everything we have bought? Insurance companies like to drag things out and frustrate people. They also like to drag things out so that they can earn interest on the money they would have to pay you.


----------



## Squeegy200

WOW!

I am just relieved that you are still with us. The bike is replaceable however human life is not. 

Get better soon!


----------



## rossb

Sorry to hear about the accident. As another rider in Sydney (with a Cristallo on order) I know how dangerous those Hyundai's are.

Here is a tip on dealing with the insurance company. Write a letter to the senior manager setting out your dealings with them so far, including dates and documentation provided. Conclude with the following line:

"If this matter is not satisfactorily resolved within 7 days of the date of this letter, I will immediately lodge a formal complaint with the Office of Fair Trading. I also reserve the right to commence legal action against your company and separately against the insured to recover my loss in full, including (without limitation) the replacement cost of the property damaged in the motor vehicle accident, medical costs, loss of earnings and consequential damages."

The insurance company will read that paragraph and assume that a lawyer has written the letter, and that may hasten their response.


----------



## inazuma_x

rossb said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident. As another rider in Sydney (with a Cristallo on order) I know how dangerous those Hyundai's are.
> 
> Here is a tip on dealing with the insurance company. Write a letter to the senior manager setting out your dealings with them so far, including dates and documentation provided. Conclude with the following line:
> 
> "If this matter is not satisfactorily resolved within 7 days of the date of this letter, I will immediately lodge a formal complaint with the Office of Fair Trading. I also reserve the right to commence legal action against your company and separately against the insured to recover my loss in full, including (without limitation) the replacement cost of the property damaged in the motor vehicle accident, medical costs, loss of earnings and consequential damages."
> 
> The insurance company will read that paragraph and assume that a lawyer has written the letter, and that may hasten their response.


yeah! stick it to em! when i was run down by an L plater (driving without a licenced driver in the car) on a roundabout (i was on the roundabout and she was entering and didnt see me) it took 18 months for the matter to be resolved...i was 17 at the time and suffered a double fracture in my left forearm (3rd elbow) but my bike was ok...a small dent and a few scrapes here and there...they fixed the bike pretty much straight away (and gave me $300 for compensation for the dent in the TT which they werent willing to replace the frame for...even though the LBS i took it to for a quote for repair said the frame was slightly out of true and should probably be replaced...sigh) anyway...18 months and $10k in lawyer bills later the insurance co (AAMI) decided to settle out of court for $73,480...of which the lawyer took a fair chunk...but i was left with a heaping pile of cash that was pretty sweet  alot of bother in the end...but it was well worth it! :thumbsup:

i still remember the meeting with the lawyer and the insurance fairy...when they made the offer...she wrote it down on a little bit of paper and said "this is what we are prepared to offer..." and then passed the paper to my lawyer and he then gave me a look...i was struggling not to throw my arms up and start dancing around the room...i was expecting $10k at most...this was just phenomenal...we ended up getting another $10k above their first offer...

thoughts of pursuing a career as "professional accident victim" filled me with warm fuzzies for a couple of days thereafter


----------



## lfbenko

*Colnago Collection*

For over 15 years I have been an avid Colnago fan and rider. With the exception of the new blue C50, all of my Colnagos have given me many tens of thousands of miles of enjoyable and dependable riding. I don't think I'd ever consider anything else, but that is not to say that there aren't many other good alternatives.

With the exception of the new one, which is Dura Ace, they are predominantly Campy Record equipped. I happen to find both gruppos excellent, and do prefer the look of Campagnolo, but have gotten over my initial disappointment regarding the Shimano build on the C50. Dura Ace really is OK!

The Masterpiu is 1990 I believe, and was repainted its original colours about 2 years ago. The C40 is a 1996, and sports the World Championship decal from Lugano 1996. The C50 is a 2006 Milram team bike.

Of course the new one gets all the attention, but all of them are a pleasure to ride. I hope you enjoy the pictures. 

View attachment 89039


View attachment 89040


View attachment 89041


View attachment 89042


View attachment 89043


----------



## ETWN Stu

Pics taken with you cell? well done and enjoy them very much.


----------



## ETWN Stu

I take back my previous post... all my pic downloads are coming in really bad resolution.

Stu


----------



## OperaLover

*Here is my Tecnos!*

NOS Colnago Tecnos. NOS Prescia Fork from a Master XL. Record 10 Cranks, 8-speed hubs, 8-speed cassette, post; Chorus Threadless HS, fr. dr.; Daytona 9-speed rr. dr. Fir Rims, Conti GP 4000 tires; Turbo Special edition (with gold plating) saddle; Thompson Elite stem; 3TTT bar; Deda tape; Sachs chain; Look PP 96 pedals

DT friction shifters. Side pull aero brakes. Bonus points if you can guess what brand. Hint: light, and beautiful, better than Campy at the time, molds are all gone. 

I am loving the 8-speed friction DT shifters. Something different. Makes me remember when I was 14 (31 years ago!), learning to friction shift and I could climb anything with 14-21 5-speed FW and a 52/42 crank. 

Will post close-ups later.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## fabsroman

Definitely a nice bike. I would guess Modolo on the brake levers, or Dia Compe, but those are complete guesses.

Like you, I have a bike with downtube shifters and a 6 speed freewheel from the mid 80's. That is when I was using a 52-42 with a 15-21 freewheel for everything. That was also when I was racing in the junior category pretty hard. I rode that bike up until this year when I finally got my new Colnagos on the road. Might just take that Mino Denti out for a nostalgic ride next month. That would be fun.


----------



## gun2head

*C50 with 2007 Campy Update*

My updated ride be finally done:

Frame: C50 PR01 59cm
Bottle Cages: Elite carbon 
Bottom Bracket: 2007 Campagnolo Record UT (Love that hollow axle!)
Brakes: 2007 Campagnolo Record 10s carbon 
Cassette: Campagnolo 10s 12-25 Tit. w/ al lockring 
Chain: Campagnolo 10s
Crankset: 2007 Campagnolo UT Carbon 177.5 mm 39/53 
Derlr: 2007 Campagnolo Record 10s Carbon 
Handlebar: Deda Alanera integrated 13cm Stem, 46cm bar width
Headset: King
Pedals: Time Carbon Ti 
Seat: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbon
Seatpost: Colnago 
Wheelset: Mavic Ksyrium ES

I just love the see-through bottom bracket!! Slickest and sickest machine I have ever owned or been on...


----------



## OperaLover

fabsroman said:


> Definitely a nice bike. I would guess Modolo on the brake levers, or Dia Compe, but those are complete guesses.
> 
> Like you, I have a bike with downtube shifters and a 6 speed freewheel from the mid 80's. That is when I was using a 52-42 with a 15-21 freewheel for everything. That was also when I was racing in the junior category pretty hard. I rode that bike up until this year when I finally got my new Colnagos on the road. Might just take that Mino Denti out for a nostalgic ride next month. That would be fun.


Brakes and levers are last generation Superbe Pro (witht the hidden springs); the levers are NOS. DT shifters are second generation Superbe Pro. All very nicely finished and polished. 

Not the best bike for the hammering, but a great fair weather commuter. (It's supposed to hit 86 in Seattle, today! WOO HOO!) I'm having fun with it; it's a COLNAGO!


----------



## FTR

OperaLover said:


> Not the best bike for the hammering, but a great fair weather commuter.


Please explain??
I dont seem to have any problem keeping up with my riding buddies on my all steel frame and fork Master Olympic.
Admittedly mine has modern components on it rather than NOS period correct parts but other than that why would you say it is a "fair weather commuter"??


----------



## rd12vman

*New Colnago Cristallo*

Here she is. 2006 Cristallo 57 sloping. I built it up with Centaur and Fulcrum Racing 5's to save some dough. Its nice to be a member of the club!


----------



## fuzzalow

gun2head said:


> My updated ride be finally done:
> 
> Frame: C50 PR01 59cm
> Bottle Cages: Elite carbon
> Bottom Bracket: 2007 Campagnolo Record UT (Love that hollow axle!)
> Brakes: 2007 Campagnolo Record 10s carbon
> Cassette: Campagnolo 10s 12-25 Tit. w/ al lockring
> Chain: Campagnolo 10s
> Crankset: 2007 Campagnolo UT Carbon 177.5 mm 39/53
> Derlr: 2007 Campagnolo Record 10s Carbon
> Handlebar: Deda Alanera integrated 13cm Stem, 46cm bar width
> Headset: King
> Pedals: Time Carbon Ti
> Seat: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbon
> Seatpost: Colnago
> Wheelset: Mavic Ksyrium ES


A nicely done ride, with just a touch of bling! (i.e. the Dedas) Always wanted a set of those bars but they don't come in a standard bend - must be a magic carpet ride for the hands huh?

C50s are fantastic bikes - Enjoy the ride.


----------



## gun2head

*Ride rocks!!*

:thumbsup: Real easy ride and sweet on my hands (probably due to being a flat bar though). They used to have a "squadra corse" bend (deep drop) for the Alanera that was NOT anatomic in shape even though description reads so (for us old school ex/racers).

See Deda website https://www.dedaelementi.com/cat_racing.asp which states:

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=339 border=0><TBODY><TR class=TestoDefault><TD colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD class=TestoDefault colSpan=2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=0%>







</TD><TD class=testo2 width="100%">The perfect shape of an idea. The creative power of carbon fibre. The inimitable style, the outstanding technical spcifications. Anatomic shape, balanced stiffness. Detachable computer bracket. Recommended for very special racing bicycles.


</TD><TD width=0%>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=TestoDefault><TD colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD class=testo2 colSpan=2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=TestoDefault><TD width=0%>







</TD><TD width="100%">*Technical data:*


</TD><TD width=0%>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=TestoDefault><TD width=0%>







</TD><TD width="100%">Available sizes - stem lenght (mm) x handlebar width, outside - outside (cm) 90x24 - 100x42 - 110x42 - 120x42 - 110x44 - 120x44 130x44 - 140x44 - 120x46 - 130x46 - 140x46 Drop 145 mm (center to center) Reach 86 mm (center to center) Fork clamp collar machined for 28,6 mm (1'1/8) diameter fork steerer Steerer clamp bolt: Titanium M5x15, tightening torque 5,9ft-lb (71in-lb) (8,0 Nm)


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## rdolson

*Finally took some more pics...*

About 850 miles so far this year, and I think I'm in love...


----------



## handsomerob

Here is a pic of my new to me Colnago Dream Reflex as well as a link to some more pics and the build. I will be changing a couple things in the next week or so and will post an updated pic.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=97399

edited to add current pic


----------



## jlopatin

*My new Colnago fixie*

This bike used to belong to my grandfather... I finally finished my fixed gear conversion. I'm very happy with how it turned out:


----------



## ETWN Stu

your grand father had good taste. congrats on the finish product.

Stu


----------



## fabsroman

That bike is pretty awesome. Do you have any idea when the frame was made? I'm glad to see that you kept most of the original components.


----------



## jlopatin

Fabsroman- It was made in 1979. The only major component change was the rear wheel. (and the removal of the derailleurs, of course!)

You can tell that the bike has been through a lot. He didn't start riding until very late in life (late 60s), and rode it thousands of miles. There were a few accidents in there, but plenty of great stories too... Eventually arthritis, and knee issues forced him to give it up, and he shipped it to me. A few years ago, my apartment was broken into, and the thieves stole 2 low end Trek bikes, but left this one! Some people are so stupid! It was the only bike I had until late march, when I got my Primavera.

It is pretty weird riding this one after riding my newer colnago... The ride feels pretty harsh... I think I want to move to a softer bar tape. That Colnago Grip tape is pretty thin.

I'm sure it will just take time to get used to only having one gear... And I still need to get used to the seat. It was my grandfather's, so it is shaped like his butt. I don't feel right switching it out, though... 

Glad other people are enjoying it as much as me!!

-j

Hopefully soon, I'll have new pics of my primavera too. I'm making some really cool upgrades to that bike...


----------



## jlopatin

*Here it is... The updated bike!*

Here is my Primavera... There are a few major changes:

1) The seat
2) The wheels (and tires) (and cassette!)
3) The bars

I am very happy...


----------



## T-shirt

jlopatin,

You've got a nice looking bike. It looks fun to ride.

Enjoy,
Tshirt


----------



## Squidward

1985 Colnago International. I bought it as a new frame that was purchased years ago and never built up. I was the first person to ride this bike!

It's got a mix of old Campagnolo Chorus parts (headset, derailleurs, shifters, brakes, BB), new Campy parts (Centaur CT crankset), old parts (Cinelli Mod 64-42 handlebars, 1R stem) and new parts (Look Keo Classic pedals, Dura-Ace 9-speed cassette, Cane Creek Volos wheelset seatpost, and Fizik saddle).


----------



## Bonked

gorgeous! I love how you've added new parts but kept the classic look.


----------



## Squidward

Bonked said:


> gorgeous! I love how you've added new parts but kept the classic look.


Yes, that was the goal (to keep a classic look). The bike is mostly done but I want to change the bluish titanium spokes for stainless Sapim CX-Rays to add some more silver to the wheel set. My buddy keeps telling me to change out the wheels for some with silver rims but I kind of think that the black rims compliment the black stem and saddle.

Almost forgot, the handlebar has white elk skin leather hand-sewn handlebar wraps on. I'll be wearing gloves whenever I ride this one!


----------



## JaeP

*'Nag Export vintaged*

Here's a newer pic of my beloved Colnago Export completely vintaged out. The final touches were a C-Record crank set (180mm) and platform pedals with clips and straps.


----------



## DannyBoy

JaeP said:


> Here's a newer pic of my beloved Colnago Export completely vintaged out. The final touches were a C-Record crank set (180mm) and platform pedals with clips and straps.


Really nice. Great job. C Record is my favourite grouppo. Time to start saving for some Delta brake calipers - they won't slow you down, but do look cool.


----------



## Bonked

They won't slow you down...unless you're going uphill.


----------



## paredown

*Tecnos*

Tecnos, not sure of year, until I looked at Boneman's post here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=63245 
The brake cable routing, paint and tubing points to 1999 or 2000.

I bought used last winter off eBay from a seller in France (probably explains the Look fork)...I think I posted this on the retromodern link under classics, but I was so inspired by all the gorgeous Colnagos, I wanted to join the party. 

I'm still wondering if this is the final version--the fork is 40 deg. instead of the typical 43 & I have thought about changing it. I have a NOS precisa in black, but have not found a Colnago carbon long enough (that I could afford). 

Since this picture, I have gone to Deda 215 bars instead of the Morphe, & put the Chorus carbon brifters on.

Wheels were also a bit of a compromise--NOS RealDesign SuperSphere's--but they were cheap and light...


----------



## cotocalicyclist

*Updated C50*

Hi all,

I already posted this 2006 C50 earlier, but I have updated it a bit since then. The main additions are the new 2007 Zipp 303 tubulars with Veloflex carbon wheels. I dropped about a pound over my previous DuraAce WH 7801 wheels (which were nice wheels as well). Not only do the 303s ride well, but they also look great IMHO  Cheers


----------



## i4detail

*Healthy Obsession*

Couple of the kids. 
Having fun w/ all the true beauty in this forum


----------



## FTR

Your Masterlight looks identical to my Master Olympic with the exception of the chromed lugs on yours vs painted on mine.
I wonder why the change?!?!?!?!


----------



## paredown

The kids are all right!!!!!!!!

Great view in the background, too!!


----------



## i4detail

FTR said:


> Your Masterlight looks identical to my Master Olympic with the exception of the chromed lugs on yours vs painted on mine.
> I wonder why the change?!?!?!?!


I have no idea of the change I know each painter does his own interpretation sometimes,

Is the Olympic a little rarer?


Gotta love the colors
What is the paint scheme # (ad?)


----------



## i4detail

*Thanks*

Nice Tecnos love the colors


----------



## paredown

*Decor*

Thanks! I was zipping into Central Park a few weekends ago, & I heard a guy earnestly tell his friend: "Now that's a nice bike!" Put a smile on my face for the whole ride home...

Re the other conversation, as far as I know the Master Olympic is rarer, since Colnago was forced to stop using the name by the Olympic Committee.

Maybe one of the gurus can enlighten us:

First you have the Master which seems to stay the same, although the decal sets vary. 

Then you have the variants. Does the geneology work, so that Master Piu, Master Olympic and Master Light are roughly the same bike over a series of years? Master Xlight comes later I believe.

I've got a beater Master Piu, a little earlier generation than either of yours (it came with the straight chrome Precisa, Gilco profiled tubing (although the sticker was off the bike by the time I got it) and the chrome lugs. Rear is set at 130mm, but I suspect that was done later. But it has the older style non-cast bottom bracket. It has the gorgeous purple gold Decor scheme (but no little racer on the TT), 

I'm still debating about what to do with it--It was a nightmare eBay purchase--there is rust in both rear stays, lots of divots in the paint, the chrome is seriously pitted on the fork and lugs and the seat stay on the LH side is actually got a slight forward bend in it--like someone got clipped from behind. It was Dutch and looks like it got ridden hard, put away wet and had some some serious riding on those gravelly tow paths...

I've managed to fish most of the rattling rust out of the stays using a magnet and probe through the drain holes, so it is no longer completely annoying. I've tried to touch up the paint using Testors (with varying degrees of sucess--very hard to match the blended bits.) I've got some POR paint to try to stabilize the rust inside the stays, but those drain holes are awfully small to try to get enough paint inside to do very much. 

So it sits....:mad2: I now understand those eBay questions about rust. I naively thought all old bikes would be as nice as my 30 yr old Falcon


----------



## flankwood

*My pink one*

A friend gave this bike to me after I told him I needed a commute bike for work. Did not expect this sweet ride. He doesn't know the year but says its about 20 yrs old. Im new to road biking and I don't know much about it. It has "SPRINT" stamped by the BB, 7 spd cog, 2 chainrings, and down tube shifters. Dura Ace components. Anybody have any idea what year it could be or any info on it. I would think this is a sprinting bike used in its time on team races.


----------



## fabsroman

That definitely isn't a beater bike. Other than it being pink, the frame is awesome. It is about as old as my vintage bike. Even though I am not a fan of Shimano, that older Dura-Ace looks pretty cool.


----------



## flankwood

Yeah it was fuuny he gave it to me. He either likes me, or has too much money/too many bikes. Got a chance to hammer through town today. Lots of fun. I thought about doing my own paint job but as I can see, the paint jobs of colnago seem to be special. Yeah that pink is hot eh? Gotta get me a hello kitti jersey then I'll be right (or wrong))


----------



## fick

Hi everybody,
I am actually known as CP or CPP on some other forums, but for some unknown reason, and after many attempts at signing up as one of the above, I have used this name. If anyone understands German, they will understand my handle. It seemed to represent my frustration at the moment. 
Anyway,I have quite a few Colnagos. A Master Light Carbon, a CT2, an Extreme C, that I'm waiting on, and a C50. Here is the C50. I'll post pictures of the others when my camera returns from a trip with my wife.
I really enjoy seeing other peoples Colnagos.
Thanks
CP aka Fick


----------



## flankwood

CP? Sorry. I got the Fick part. Wohnen Sie auch in Deutchland? Wo? Ich, Guentersleben Kreis Wuerzburg


----------



## fick

No, I live in the French part of die Schweiz since 15 years but am American. I was working in Alpine skiing before and the official language of the FIS is German. So, every ski trainer, from no matter where, knows what "fick" means.
Gruss Gott
Chris


----------



## Gothard

New member here. As chance has it, I live close by Herr Fick above. Into Colnagos and Serottas. Here are my Nags:
C35 by Ferrari
Bititan
Master Ti


----------



## fick

Gentelmen/women of this Forum,
Believe me, it is an honor to have someone like Gothard on this forum. He will bring knowledge, wisdom and a certain levity to us all. A real stand up guy. However, if you ever get the chance to ride with him, make sure he leaves his mobile phone at home.
CP a.k.a. fick


----------



## Gothard

durn'you Fick...


----------



## fick

Here are my other 2 bikes.
CP


----------



## TiDreaming

*She just turned 10..*

97 Master Olympic
Record 9s
Cinelli Groove+Contact
Electron Wheelset


----------



## Clausen

'07 Master XL 
LX10 Paint
Mix of '06 and '07 Campagnolo Centaur
Fizik Aliante saddle
Deda Newton Bars
Currently with a 3T stem may change out for something nicer
Open pro rims laced to Chorus hubs


----------



## timto

*Extreme!*

Got my hands on an EP from the demo fleet that rolled through town. WOW - descends amazing. Huge tubes! I love the b-stay design. I've gotta get one of these!
:thumbsup:


----------



## JLane

*Modern steel bike weight?*

Lovely. I'm amazed at the number of steel bikes represented here, and not just vintage ones. What does a bike like this weigh built up with parts of this nature? By that I mean '06/07 Centaur/Chorus with laced wheels such as Clausen's.

I weighed my '80's era Italian race bike (Columbus SL with that era's Campy Record and sew ups) and it was a bit over 21 lbs.

Cheers!



Clausen said:


> '07 Master XL
> LX10 Paint
> Mix of '06 and '07 Campagnolo Centaur
> Fizik Aliante saddle
> Deda Newton Bars
> Currently with a 3T stem may change out for something nicer
> Open pro rims laced to Chorus hubs


----------



## Clausen

Bike weighs 18.8 as seen. I was going to build the frame with '07 Chorus and lighter wheels originally that would of save a pound. I decided to go with the aluminium centaur and wheels that I already had because of looks. Obviously starting with a steel frame weight was not the prime objective of the build.


----------



## fick

I hope my mentioning this doesn't offend anybody (The classifieds seem more about scam alerts)... My C50 frame/fork is for sale. PM me if interested.
CP (yeah fick)


----------



## fabsroman

Definitely a beautiful bike.

I weighed my mid 80's SL frame with Super Record components and Campy Victory Strada rims, and it is about 21 1/2 lbs. My Colnago Cristallo is 15.14 lbs. Quite a difference.


----------



## Lionel

*My new C-50*










Here is my new C-50. Took it for a first ride today.

61cm C-50 WXIB color 
Record compact 50/34 grouppo 
King headset 
Campy Neutro ultra wheelset 
Elite carbon cage 
Colnago seatpost carbon (not much of a choice as this is a 28mm, a small negative) 
Fizik Alliante carbon saddle (first try for this and I really liked it)


----------



## paredown

Schweet!!

Love the red accents on the cages and Neutrons! This is not the "spider web" so what is the scheme called?


----------



## gibson00

It is called WXIB (as he stated). Its not a 'theme' finish, it is one of their standard finishes. A buddy of mine has the exact same, very nice.


----------



## Clausen

Becareful with that saddle bag. The hard pastic on mine cracked after a month. It was barely hanging together when I got home from a ride. I'm lucky I didn't loose it.


----------



## jamesm029

*My Colnago*

here is some shots of my bike just finished building it!


----------



## jamesm029

*the pics of my colnago*

here they are


----------



## flankwood

*restoration or not?*

My Colnago's paint job is fading. (Mine is the pink and white posted pic) I'd like it to look new so I waxed it down but I think a new paint job would help. What's you guys take on repainting the frame? Leave it as is or restore it? I could also suspend the pait job in time with a clear coat but I don't know if it would stick.


----------



## fabsroman

The paint on the pink one looks just fine. I have an older steel frame with a bunch of scratches and a little rust on it that I thought about re-painting, and then I thought better of it. Nothing like the original paint and nicks to show its character, and if it got re-painted it wouldn't look exactly the same to me.

Why don't you go with your clear coat idea. I am sure that some painter out there will be able to get a clear coat to stick to the current paint. Just make sure you take it to somebody good. It is nice to see the clearcoats on the new frames because that makes the paint last so much longer.


----------



## jamesm029

Well if your going to do it make sure you do it right, and have it done by someone who is very experienced with painting bikes. You can get the original decals/transfers on ebay should you chose to totally repaint it, I tend to agree with Fabsroman. Get it clearcoated as long as it has no rust or major issues.

Nothing like a bit of character anyway , and if its totally new you will be too worried if you get a new scratch


----------



## LJ1

twbk..........


----------



## Abenteurer

*My dream machine - Colnago Extreme Power 2007*

I have a dream since started riding in 1980 (commuting college-home-evening job)........it's worth the wait 27 years later.......a big impact on my savings/bank account..........but a tremendous difference when I rode it for the first time in a race against everyone's advise (don't ride a brand new bike in a race) .....(Half Ironman in Desaru, Malaysia)......not only the ride was amazing but I did manage 3hrs for 90Km for a quite difficult course in tropical Malaysia.....(hot, humid ride that turns to tropical thundertsorm)............This is it my dream machine with Campagnolo Centaur Group Set.......Deda Elementi Newton Handlebar with Aero......Saddle - Selle San Marco Aspide Titanium......


----------



## fabsroman

That bike is awesome. I bought a Cristallo about this time last year, and I will completely agree that these bikes will put a dent in a bank account, but they are worth it if you ride enough.

By the way, the only time I raced my Cristallo was for a mass start 7 mile hill climb and a hill climb time trial. I don't mind racing it when it is a time trial or a slow, hilly race. For other races where crashing is very possible, I bought an Arte frameset off of ebay for $650. I also have a time trial specific bike that I use, so the Cristallo sees very little race time. However, most of my saddle time is in the Cristallo. Next on the list is a C50, and then I am done for a while.

What Campy wheelset do you have on the bike? I think I can read Neutron, but the eyes aren't as good as they used to be.


----------



## Bonked

i agree with fabsroman...these bikes were designed to be raced...so race 'em! granted, my C40 hasn't seen a lot of races, but i do break it out now and then...it'd be a shame to never race such a thoroughbred!

beautiful ride!


----------



## Abenteurer

Fabsroman, your eyesight is still perfect it's a Neutron......I got it at cost price from the Master Builder, former National Cyclist and a true friend (Edwin Ng).......I'd love a Bora but can't afford it for the time being.......the Extreme P will be seeing some action in a duathlon in Nov.........and I need to put a lot of mileage on it as I'm participating in Ironman Langkawi (Malaysia) on 23 Feb 2008 (it is billed as the toughest race on planet earth by WTC)......temperatures could hit above +40C with >80% humidity.......


----------



## fabsroman

Just curious. Why did you go with a road race, sprinter's frame versus a true time trial frame? It looks like most of your racing is duathlon/triathlon/time trial type racing and that a true time trial frame might have served you better. Granted, they aren't as much fun to train on though.

In a flat to mildly hilly time trial, my time trial bike is much faster than either of my road bikes. Here is a picture of my TT bike. I'll be using it this Sunday and looking for the ever elusive sub hour mark on a 40k. If I don't get it this year, it will probably happen next year since this is my first year back racing and I have done a 1:01:35 and 1:00:18. That 18 seconds is killing me. Might get one more chance at the end of the month for another 40k TT, but that will depend on whether or not the race promoter goes forward with it.


----------



## Abenteurer

Yeah based on my races that I've in my calendar I should hv a true TT bike but like you said it wont be much fun to train............

I wanted a Rasmussen frame which will fit my favorite mountain stage in Malaysia........

On the other hand, in Malaysia the duathlon in Kuala Lumpur, Half Ironman in Desaru and the Ironman Langkawi (Malaysia) have hilly courses.........

Next....I've to wait for 3-4 months for the frame delivery due to long summer vacation at Colnago factory.............I can't afford to wait anymore as the bike wont be ready for my Ironman race......

I went thru some of the reviews by owners of Extreme P...........without hesitation I gotta have this bike.....

You got an awesome bike there......with the cool crank.......I refer my bike as the new Italian Girlfriend........she's sitting in my guess room now waiting for the coming Sunday ride after the Mizuno 10K Run...........

August have been too hectic for my body.....weekend after weekend.....traveling/racing....
120Km mountain stage bike training in 4 hours/ran half marathon the next day.....the following wkend completed Half Ironman in 6hrs 32mins (better than my 2006 time of 6hrs 49 mins but the waves are bigger this year)..........then flew to Borneo for the highest/toughest mountain running race in the world at 4000m.....did it in 7hrs 26mins....though I've been climbing 6000m peaks & riding/running 2000m roads but it's a different ball game with running at 4000m........

I'll be very happy to do 6 to 6.5 hours for my Ironman race (180K Bike) as the heat/humidity in Malaysia have been known even to 'kill' Ironman Kona veterans.......there's even no need to talk about the surface road temperature..........


----------



## ashum2004

*Enjoying the ride*

C50 at Crater Lake, Oregon - Cycle Oregon


----------



## Bonked

Gorgeous! (and the lake ain't bad, either)


----------



## fabsroman

Beautiful frame. What size is it? A C50 is next on my list.


----------



## ashum2004

Bike is a 53 and the lake is a volcanic crater up at +6000ft, great ride up and around the lake.


----------



## fabsroman

Thanks for the reply. I'm looking at getting a 53 traditional C50 in ST01 next winter and I am hoping it looks as nice as your bike. Right now, I am working on finishing my Bianchi FG Lite for next racing season.


----------



## Jwh445

*Happy Anniversary Baby!!!*

20 years, I knew it would be worth it, afterall!!!!

Colnago Cristallo PR00
SRAM Force
Stella Azzurra Rapido Crankset
Zero Gravity brakes
DEDA non-anatomic bars w/ Eleganza tape
Bontrager XXX Lite stem
Selle Italia Flite
DT Swiss RR1.1 rims laced to Chris King hubs using DT Revolution spokes
Arundel cages

Hope she doesn't see it on the kitchen counter or I might not see 21.

John


----------



## fabsroman

Nice, but I think I would have used different pics because my wife would kill me if she saw my bike on the kitchen counter, especially if our kitchen looked like yours.

What is the 20 year reference to? Is that how long you were waiting for a new bike, because that is how long it took me to get a new one. Then, all of a sudden it became 4 new ones in one year. That is what happens after waiting 20 years.


----------



## paredown

*A CT-1--One for Toomany...*

I've started to think its normal to have a fleet of Colnagos, & I'm blaming it on Toomany... 

So here's the latest--a former team bike from ISCorp cycling that seemed to cheap to pass up--the team changed sponsors and they just unloaded their 'nagos--a couple of nice Dreams too. Not sure yet about the build--it is in gerat shape, but the fork got a little scuffed in shipping...
Team is here: http://www.iscorpcycling.com/


----------



## paredown

*A CT-1--One for Toomany...*

Sorry--double posted.


----------



## fabsroman

Yep, it is like a disease. Bought a Cristallo, then an Oval Krono, and then an Arte all within 6 months and now I am looking for a C50.

By the way, I saw all those ISCorp frames on ebay, and luckily, or unluckily, depending on how you look at it, none of them were my size or if they were my size they didn't interest me. Good job with this frame. That is one of the few colors I liked, but it was too big for me.


----------



## paredown

I still think I'm feeling my way to solving the sizing thing, so I'll see if this works. Currently my Tecnos is a "Freuler" style (nominally a 61 cm)--a little longer on the top (~58.5), but effectively about the same C-t-c as this one on the seat tube.

The Tecnos feels a little long, so I'm thinking this might be the deal. If not the price was good enough I thought I couldn't lose by trying it out...


----------



## Mulowe

*Twins*

Not identical but very similar.


----------



## fabsroman

Nice bikes. Me, I have twins except for the frames, Cristallo and Arte, plus a TT bike. I'm going to have to take new pics once it stops raining. Next on my list is a C50. I'm just about finished with my Bianchi FG Lite.


----------



## Duke249

*Bianchi FG Lite???*

What's the matter with the Bianchi?


----------



## fabsroman

There isn't anything the matter with the Bianchi FG Lite, except for waiting for the Record groupo from Pro Bike Kit, and a couple other celeste items that I just bought off of ebay (e.g., Fizik saddle, Fizik tape, Bianchi bottle cages, Bianchi bottles). Once it is all put together, I think it will be just fine. I just cannot even mention the C50 to my wife until months have passed after the Bianchi is finished. She already okayed it for next winter, and I don't want to push my luck.

I'm debating what wheels to use on the Bianchi. I have a set of 202's, 303's, and 404's. Right now I have the 404's on the Arte. I'm probably going to build a set of old 28 hole Campy Record Crono rims on some silver Tune hubs with Sapim CX Ray spokes and use them. I figure I'll bring the Arte and the FG Lite to races next year with Zipps on the Arte and aluminum box rims on the FG Lite and use whichever I like better, based upon wheelset, and put the other one in the pit as a back up. I had mechanical problems on 2 occassions this past season, and they sucked. On top of that, I cracked a Zipp 303 rim on one course and hated the Zipp wheels for rough courses. Hence, the need to build up some old school Campy aluminum box rims.


----------



## mike S

*My Two Nags..Pegoretti BLE being built up as we speak...*

Here are my two Colnagos. On the C50 i just got a set of Mavic Cosmic Carbone Premiums. I'll post a pic of it one i get them back from the shop. Just got back from Iraq and my Pegoretti Big Leg Emma is being built as we speak. Looking for a C50 size 57. In PROO scheme. If any of you Nag heads know of one out there PLEASE let me know.
View attachment 109464


View attachment 109465


----------



## fabsroman

Nice C50 and Dream Lux. My Oval Krono's paint scheme is close to your Dream Lux but it is black and red. I really need to take new pics of my bikes.

Why do you want another C50? Why not get a different frame (e.g., Extreme Power, Extreme C) in the paint scheme you want from Maestro. They will paint any new frame in whatever scheme you want. However, if I see a C50 in 57 and PROO on ebay, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Duke249

*Is PR00F the same?*

If so, RA cycles (www.RACYCLES.com) has a 57cm 2004 C50HP for $2895. Its on the closeouts page for Colnago.


----------



## thedips

i love seeing dura ace on colnagos.... haha ... it gives others that.... i dont give a damn kinda attitude... ill spend my money however the hell i want...


----------



## fabsroman

I don't care much for people's opinions or trends myself unless they impact me financially. However, I still put Campy on my Colnago, Italian or Taiwanese, because I love Campy. Plain and simple. Some guys have tried to talk me into SRAM, but that ain't going to happen, even if it is a Taiwanese or American frame.


----------



## Flat Out

I posted this in a seperate thread a while back. Thought that I would add it to this one.

55cm - WX03
Carbon 75 Fork 
Full Campy Record except for Zero G Brakes
Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost
Ritchey WCS Carbon Evolution bars and WCS 4 Axis Matrix Carbon Stem
Campy Shamal Ultra Wheels
Look Keo Carbon/Cromo Pedals
Omni Racer Titanium Skewers
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbon Flow Saddle


----------



## Vientomas

*My First*

Here are some images of my first Colnago. It is a 47 cm Master Piu. I built it up with a 2007 Veloce group, Scirocco wheelset and Nitto bar, stem and seatpost. The ride is fantastic! I expect that I will have this bike for a long time.


----------



## Bonked

Beautiful...welcome to the club!


----------



## grepo72

*Dream HP 2004*

Hello. 

Got this Babe just this week, will build it next month.
Anyone knows what seatpost diameter should be used?


----------



## fabsroman

Nice. What is the pic on your computer of? It looks like the same frame in a sterile environment.

I believe the seatpost is a 27.2. I have the Arte which is supposed to be the same frame as the Dream, but with different tubing, and that seatpost is 27.2. I'm sure somebody will be able to answer that question for certain. If it doesn't get answered in this thread, start a new thread with the question as the title.


----------



## grepo72

fabsroman said:


> Nice. What is the pic on your computer of? It looks like the same frame in a sterile environment.
> 
> I believe the seatpost is a 27.2. I have the Arte which is supposed to be the same frame as the Dream, but with different tubing, and that seatpost is 27.2. I'm sure somebody will be able to answer that question for certain. If it doesn't get answered in this thread, start a new thread with the question as the title.


You're right it's the same frame hanging on the cycleshop.


----------



## Ciaran

grepo72 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Got this Babe just this week, will build it next month.
> Anyone knows what seatpost diameter should be used?


 Grepo72,

I have the same frame as yourself, a DREAM HP right? If it is my seatpost diameter for my frame is 31.6, you might want to check it before you spend hard earned dollars on a seatpost.I was going to sell mine as i have Testicular Cancer and i'm just finished Chemotherapy, but the more i look at it the more i want to build it up and ride it when this nightmare is all over.


----------



## fabsroman

Yep, I'm an idiot. I am using a 27.2 mm seatpost in my Arte because I am also using a reducer with it. I forgot all about the reducer. It is actually supposed to use a 31.6 seatpost, but I wanted to use the same seatpost I was using in my Cristallo, a Cinelli Ram, so I opted for the reducer.


----------



## grepo72

Ciaran,

Yes it's a Dream HP, I'll measure to be sure and get myself a caliper later today. Im gonna use a durace seatpost 27.2, so i want to make sure that i get the exact shim size . I Hope you recover fast ..

Fabsroman,

Thanks for the input.


----------



## grepo72

grepo72 said:


> Ciaran,
> 
> Yes it's a Dream HP, I'll measure to be sure and get myself a caliper later today. Im gonna use a durace seatpost 27.2, so i want to make sure that i get the exact shim size . I Hope you recover fast ..
> 
> Fabsroman,
> 
> Thanks for the input.


Had it measured OD 35mm, ID 30.6mm, thk= 2.2mm.
So I will look for a shim size of 27.2 x 30.4


----------



## fabsroman

Honestly, I am willing to bet a bunch of money that it is a 31.6 seatpost diameter that you need. Here is a link to the Dream HX site:

http://www.colnago.com/en/catalogo2008/dream.php

It shows the seatpost diameter as 31.6. Sometimes, if you aren't careful with the calipers, you can get the ID wrong. Go with the 31.6 to 27.2 shim and you should be just fine. Also, make sure the seat collar is completely loosened before you take a measurement.


----------



## snoop

Heres my two Colnago's.The E1 is my winter bike and im just putting my c50 back together for the 08 season,I was waiiting over a year for those ram bianca bars but when I saw them i new i had to have them! As for the c50 that was a special order and i had to wait over two years for it I believe its the only one in existence as colnago never sold the sloping frame with the Oscar friere paint job (pr38)! Let me know what you think?


----------



## fabsroman

Both bikes are beauitiful. You have them set up almost the same as my Cristallo and Arte. Only two negatives, and they are just personal preferences.

1) I don't like Mavic wheels.
2) Even though I have the Cinelli Ram seatpost on both my Cristallo and Arte, I think I am going to go with a Record or Colnago seatpost on my C50 when I get it. Somehow, the curvy Cinelli Ram seatpost just doesn't look right with straight tubes all over the bike. I thought about using it on my FG Lite build, but then decided to go with the 32.4 Record seatpost instead.


----------



## snoop

Thanks for the comments,funny you mention the wheels I just got them and am dissapointed they just don't bling in fact they could be mistaken for training wheels! So i'm thinking Zipp 303's with the new 08 graphics or if i can stretch the budget mavic carbon ultimates! but am not too fond of tubulars.


----------



## fabsroman

Tubulars are about the only thing I ride, except for my MTB's and a cheap CAAD5 that I am building up to keep at the in-laws in Florida. I picked up a set of Campy Khamsin clinchers in black for $169 for the CAAD5. The rest of my bikes either have Campy or Zipp tubulars on them. I'll agree about the graphics. The new silver and white Zipp graphics will match both of your bikes a lot better. About 20 minutes ago, a UPS delivery man rang the doorbell and delivered my new Zipp 202 stickers. The red and white stickers look like crap on my Bainchi FG Lite, so white and silver it is going to be. I think I'm going to go white and silver on my 303's and 404's too and only use the red and white on my TT bike.


----------



## Bash

*Carbonissimo*

Just picked up a few months ago and will build up soon. You would have to see in person to really appreciate the beauty, probably the best I have seen. If it fits, will be a keeper!

NOTE: Pics taken with 1st gen digital, so really do not do the frameset justice.


----------



## gun2head

Yo Fab, 

How do you like the 202's? Thinking of getting a set of their tubies to replace my black ksyrium sl's. nothun' rides like a tubie...


----------



## fabsroman

The 202's are pretty good. They are the first set of Zipp wheels I owned. I raced on them for a couple of months and then got the 404's. The 202's I have are the older model from 2004/2005. I picked them up for $900 on ebay. I think I would prefer the new 202's over mine because they have a 32mm profile instead of the old 26mm profile. That might be on next year's wish list, a set of new 202 rims, Tune hubs, and CX-Ray spokes.

All in all, I think I prefer the 404's, but I also do more crits than road races or hill climbs, and even the road races I race in don't have much in the way of climbing. If I have to climb anything significant, the 202's are my wheelset of choice.


----------



## Turf

*My pic*

Picture attached. I don't see this paint very often anymore. .


----------



## gibson00

snoop said:


> Heres my two Colnago's.The E1 is my winter bike and im just putting my c50 back together for the 08 season,I was waiiting over a year for those ram bianca bars but when I saw them i new i had to have them! As for the c50 that was a special order and i had to wait over two years for it I believe its the only one in existence as colnago never sold the sloping frame with the Oscar friere paint job (pr38)! Let me know what you think?


Drool......I love the WC Sloper!!!!! Is it a '52' size in sloping?


----------



## gibson00

Mulowe said:


> Not identical but very similar.


OK, super-drool.......I'm a sucker for that JET paint, I love it.


----------



## Clevor

Turf said:


> Picture attached. I don't see this paint very often anymore. .


Did you just get the bike? It's the old Rabobank colors, currently discontinued. If new, did you get it from Maestro?


----------



## Turf

No, I got the bike new at the end of 2004. I took that picture right after getting it. I am partial to "white" bikes, but it had just enough color to capture my attention and still be mostly white. It still looks and rides great!


----------



## ETWN Stu

Hey Fabs..long time no speak.

After all the insurance crap that when on I ended up getting the new rig (shown above).

I know its not a Colnago but it is a sweet thing and I just wanted to share it with you!
There was some mix up with the factory over the Boras cause they said they had them in stock then they didnt, so I asked for Hyperon Ultra and they sent me 05 tubular instead. I waited a few extra months and Campag made me a set of 08 Bora and now I am back to being happy again. 

Stu


----------



## gibson00

ETWN Stu said:


> Hey Fabs..long time no speak.
> 
> After all the insurance crap that when on I ended up getting the new rig (shown above).
> 
> I know its not a Colnago but it is a sweet thing and I just wanted to share it with you!
> There was some mix up with the factory over the Boras cause they said they had them in stock then they didnt, so I asked for Hyperon Ultra and they sent me 05 tubular instead. I waited a few extra months and Campag made me a set of 08 Bora and now I am back to being happy again.
> 
> Stu


Looks like a fast bike. But that saddle looks painful!


----------



## ETWN Stu

The shape of the saddle is very comfortable and with the zero vibration through the frame it can be tolerated for long rides. I also have Fizik Areone for it but donated it to the trainer.


----------



## TiDreaming

Beauty, what size and effective top tube and who did you deal with to get the Carrera??


----------



## fabsroman

Stu,

I was actually wondering what happened to you the other day. Glad to see you are back on the board and you are back riding. Don't worry, I just built up a Bianchi FG Lite over the winter, so I won't hold it against you that you didn't buy another Colnago, especially because that bike looks hot. Do you have a web link to the frame manufacturer's website so that I can get into more trouble with my wife. LOL What happens if you get the saddle height wrong, or if you sell the bike to somebody that needs it higher or lower? Is it adjustable?


----------



## ETWN Stu

http://www.carrera-podium.it/english/ilos.html

I am still alive and been training down the house as usual! good to see that the minister for finance has you under control still  There is no real plan to sell this puppy cause at 6kg ish its one hell of a rocket!

Stu


----------



## ETWN Stu

The rig came through an Australian importer/LBS the Bike Barn at Parramatta. She is an extra small size BTW.

See chart below in link

http://www.carrera-podium.it/english/ilos.html


----------



## fabsroman

Yeah, she put the brakes on a C50 until this winter. I'm trying to find a good deal on one on ebay so that I can sell it to her for a $1,000+ savings over buying it brand new. Now that I looked at a couple of pages of that Carrera website, I might be in even more trouble. Those are some awesome looking bikes. You know I love red and black, so I really love your bike. Might just have to switch teams because my team wears green and blue. That was the reasoning for the Bianchi purchase. The celeste green matches my kit. However, I actually like that bike and it weighs in at just over 14 pounds. Don't know the kg conversion off the top of my head.


----------



## ETWN Stu

/ X 2.2=6.36kg

All the guys down here in Tasmania are the Bianchi's and there is even talk of a Ducatti version getting delivered here soon! Cant wait to see that puppy!

I thought that your wife would of been a bit wiser by now...cause you are always trying to pull a swifty over her! The red in the frame is very strking and the amount of detail is amazing. There is no black out in the frame and they expose the carbon to make it look like pin stripes.

stu


----------



## fabsroman

Believe me, my wife has gotten wiser. So, I wait until ProBikeKit has a 15% sale and then order one or two Record components instead of an entire groupo at the time. I'll have all the components by winter and the only thing I will need to buy is the frame.


----------



## ETWN Stu

I am just about to order a record biddon cage and some italian tires from there this week..Got to love it! Sin now and repent later


----------



## iyeoh

Vientomas said:


> Here are some images of my first Colnago. It is a 47 cm Master Piu. I built it up with a 2007 Veloce group, Scirocco wheelset and Nitto bar, stem and seatpost. The ride is fantastic! I expect that I will have this bike for a long time.


Sir,

Where do you live? I've been trying desperately to find a Colnago that fits my wife properly, and its been extremely difficult. I am highly envious that you found a 47 cm frame, which I will assume is measured from center-to-top. 

I have tried the 45 sloping Colnagos on my wife but they are not optimal. She rides a 46 cm center to center, so a 47 cm center to top would be absolutely perfect.

What I would pay for a frame like that !


----------



## Kenacycle

My Titanio that I won on ebay (the framset only). I just bought a new Colnago Precisa steel fork for it. Am waiting for the crown race to arrive before I can install it.


----------



## Bash

*Very Nice!*

Very nice build! You did a great job.:thumbsup: 



kdub said:


> My Titanio that I won on ebay (the framset only). I just bought a new Colnago Precisa steel fork for it. Am waiting for the crown race to arrive before I can install it.


----------



## Vientomas

iyeoh said:


> Sir,
> 
> Where do you live? I've been trying desperately to find a Colnago that fits my wife properly, and its been extremely difficult. I am highly envious that you found a 47 cm frame, which I will assume is measured from center-to-top.
> 
> I have tried the 45 sloping Colnagos on my wife but they are not optimal. She rides a 46 cm center to center, so a 47 cm center to top would be absolutely perfect.
> 
> What I would pay for a frame like that !


I live in Idaho. I bought the frame off Ebay. 47 cm center to center.


----------



## Mr Bentwrench

My recently completed winter project. It was a one owner, still much all original and unrestored.


----------



## gun2head

Oh man...serious flashbacks to the seventies for me!! Love it!! I spy Campy Nuovo Record...


----------



## Sacke

*2005 (?) Colnago C50*

Hi, 

I bought this beauty today. I don't exactly know what the exact age of the bike is. Does anyone recognize the paint job? Is it a 2004 or a 2005? Maybe even 2006? 

The bike has a Campagnolo Chorus groupset and Spinergy Xaereo lite wheels...


----------



## fabsroman

I would have to lean toward 2005 or 2006 for the paint job, but more toward 2005. The 2006 paint consisted of a lot of NS?? paint jobs. What that is is a PR??. Regardless, the bike is beautiful. What size is the frame? I'll guess 53 or 54, and the reason I ask is because I want one in 53 with the ST01 paint job.


----------



## toonraid

Pretty sure its not an 06 as I was looking to buy a C50 back then and don't remember seeing that colour so perhaps an 05.


----------



## evcordero

It is a 2004 C50 PR10 color scheme.I have the same C50 with dura ace10/mavic es.The 05 model has less of the white and blue paint,almost all carbon color with a few blue highlights.If you haven't ridden it yet,you will like it.It rides super smooth and has that solid,damped feel,but at the same time quick and stable.Congratulations.Nice bike.


----------



## Sacke

evcordero said:


> It is a 2004 C50 PR10 color scheme.I have the same C50 with dura ace10/mavic es.The 05 model has less of the white and blue paint,almost all carbon color with a few blue highlights.If you haven't ridden it yet,you will like it.It rides super smooth and has that solid,damped feel,but at the same time quick and stable.Congratulations.Nice bike.












Thanks... in the store, I was really split between getting a 2007 Specialized S-works Roubaix with DA grouppo, but tried the Colnago and even though I just rode both of them in the parking lot, the quick acceleration of the Colnago did impress me. 

My previous road bike was a 2007 Orbea Orca with Ultegra, and one thing that Colnago has is the timeless design, (in a way, they all look oldish...) and a high appreciation in the after market. 

I got a sweet deal on my bike. I just moved down to southern France (From Finland) and brought my 2007 Specialized Epic Expert. However, after having heard that even in the small city of Nîmes, there are 4 group rides per week with about 100 cyclists, I thought I might just as well trade in the Epic and go for a new road bike. I traded in the epic and paid 400 € in between, and got the the Spinergy wheels and the Aliante saddle without extra cost. I must say that I am very pleased... 2100 € reimbursement for a year old Epic is more than I would get if I sold the bike second hand. 

Never thought I would get a Colnago for that price and was basically just suggesting a swap without ever believing that they would even consider it... crazy... Well, I am happy.


----------



## Blue Chrome

Here's my Colnago Dream Plus, but I'm not quite sure what year it's from. A friend of mine said it might be from '06, but he wasn't quite sure himself. Anyone know for sure?





































Campy Mirage group set
FSA seat post
FSA crank
TTT Forma handlebar
Campy Khamsin wheel set
fi'zi:k Arione

Pics are a bit crappy, my hand was shaking when I took them.


----------



## Kenacycle

You just completed this project and are selling it already??  
http://cgi.ebay.com/1975-Colnago-Su...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Mr Bentwrench said:


> My recently completed winter project. It was a one owner, still much all original and unrestored.


----------



## Sacke

*what size?*



fabsroman said:


> I would have to lean toward 2005 or 2006 for the paint job, but more toward 2005. The 2006 paint consisted of a lot of NS?? paint jobs. What that is is a PR??. Regardless, the bike is beautiful. What size is the frame? I'll guess 53 or 54, and the reason I ask is because I want one in 53 with the ST01 paint job.


I am actually not sure what the size is. I am 99% sure it is a 54cm...


----------



## ToF

*Dream HP - 2006*

I just completed this bike this spring. ebayed some and actually got some parts from the classified here on RBR. The core force group is new however. 
OK not quite done... need bottle cages and pedals (although I still like the olde dura ace 7401s, my knees don't. Not to mention the lack of aesthetic continuity..)

Star fork, Force Group, EC90 post, EC70 bar, Zipp stem, Shimano Carbon 7801 wheels, Dura Ace cassette, Veloflex Carbon tires, Fizik bar tape and gel. Rides like a dream, no pun intended. My last Colnago was back in the day, a 1982 Mexico with Nouvo Record. Bought it in 88, Totaled it in 89, and sold the group for beer. Moreon.

I have to say I haven't enjoyed riding so much ever.


----------



## ToF

Blue Chrome said:


> Here's my Colnago Dream Plus, but I'm not quite sure what year it's from. A friend of mine said it might be from '06, but he wasn't quite sure himself. Anyone know for sure?


Pretty certain they moved to the "HP" only chainstay in 06 based on the research I did on the frame I just built. I have the 06' catalog in pdf somewhere if I find it I will post a screenshot of the Dream page. I would guess O5?

EDIT.... Did some more looking around- my new answer is "I have no clue!"


----------



## Blue Chrome

tferris said:


> Pretty certain they moved to the "HP" only chainstay in 06 based on the research I did on the frame I just built. I have the 06' catalog in pdf somewhere if I find it I will post a screenshot of the Dream page. I would guess O5?
> 
> EDIT.... Did some more looking around- my new answer is "I have no clue!"


Haha, I did a little bit of research myself. My frame is more like pre '06, but definitely not older than '00.


----------



## jmoley

*Extreme C KOM paint scheme*


----------



## TiDreaming

[email protected]@#%^king sweet bike!!!!


----------



## ToF

Blue Chrome said:


> Here's my Colnago Dream Plus, but I'm not quite sure what year it's from. A friend of mine said it might be from '06, but he wasn't quite sure himself. Anyone know for sure?


OK since I am obsessive I did some more poking around on this. I checked my catalog, indeed they only made dreams with HP in 06. In 05 they all had the B-stay. I could not find anything earlier than that. HOWEVER, I did find the exact same frame for say (same color even) here: http://racersportif.com/Products_Colnago.htm 
they don't say the year but you could always call them.


----------



## Blue Chrome

Whatever it is, I'm happy riding it. Why don't you post a pic of your ride, eh?


----------



## ToF

Blue Chrome said:


> Whatever it is, I'm happy riding it. Why don't you post a pic of your ride, eh?


I bet! its a beautiful bike... regarding mine, I posted here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1529072#poststop

Somehow I nested it in a side thread, not the root


----------



## Blue Chrome

Sweet Dream. Hahaha! I bet it rides like one too. Any particular difference you notice when riding with those carbon stays?


----------



## ToF

Blue Chrome said:


> Sweet Dream. Hahaha! I bet it rides like one too. Any particular difference you notice when riding with those carbon stays?


The best way to describe it is very lively and responsive, yet smooth and sure. It has none of the harshness that people generally associate with aluminum, and it accelerates and climbs much better than anything else I have owned. I have owned a few all alu bikes, but I have not ridden an all Alu Colnago, so its hard to compare apples to apples. The best comparison I can make is last year I road a Cannondale System Six for a few hundred miles. I thought it was a great bike, but it was so punishing. The dream seems just as responsive without the brutalness. I can ride it further with less road "weariness" i guess you could say. I would bet though that a lot of that has to do with the geometry and the build, and yours is probably quite similar? I also tried out an all carbon Lemond last year. I really didn't like it. I felt completely detached from the road, couldn't feel a thing. It was responsive and quick, but had that wooden feel I don't like. I would say the dream HP is somewhere between these two bikes in ride, but superior to both overall in handling and responsiveness. It is exactly that- a dream to ride...


----------



## Blue Chrome

That's pretty how much my Colnago rides, yes. I recently tried a Canondale of a friend of mine, though the model I am not quite sure, and it did feel quite sluggish as compared to my Dream, almost like as if I was dragging a dead weight along. I was also able to ride my friend's C40 and it was a bit more forgiving on the ass as compared to my bike, but just as responsive and accelerates a bit more quickly. There's something about a Colnago, and I think yeah it's with the geometry of the frame.


----------



## 1centaur

*EP - Saronni Edition*


----------



## ToF

1centaur said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## huckleberry

A beautiful bunch of Colnagos!


----------



## Sacke

*C50 gets replaced by an Extreme-C*

And here is the Extreme-C


----------



## Kenacycle

Sacke said:


> And here is the Extreme-C



Nice!

That's the next bike I plan to get. How much does the complete bike weigh? What size is it?


----------



## gun2head

What do you think of the ride compared to your C-50?


----------



## Sacke

*Differences between C50 and Extreme C*



kdub said:


> Nice!
> 
> That's the next bike I plan to get. How much does the complete bike weigh? What size is it?


The bike is a 2006 Colnago Extreme C, size 52cm sloping geometry. 
On the paper, the 52 sloping ought to be too big for me since the C50 in 54cm has a shorter top tube, but in reality, the Extreme C fits like a glove. (I am 5'10" or 177cm)

Hi, I haven't checked the actual weight of the bike yet in a good scale, but with the temporary Xpedo SPD pedals, the bike was 7,8 kg. Now, the scale that showed that amount is so unreliable, that the number should really be taken with a pinch of salt. 

By swapping out the Proton wheels, the inner tubes and the pedals, I guess the bike would get down to around 7,2kg. However... the weight doesn't correspond with the feeling of lightness. The real weight difference between my C50 and the Extreme-C is just 100-200 grams, but it feels like more. 

Below some observations: 

*Coasting*
* *C50:* A bit like driving a BMW 540... smooth on smooth roads, smooth on rough roads. Take the hands of the handle bar and start typing text messages, have a meal, a coffee...whatever. The C50 is solid comfort and stability. 
* *Extreme-C:* Like driving a BMW 3-series coupé with wide tyres... Smooth on smooth roads, smooth on rough roads, but requires attention. I noticed that it just felt "better" to keep the hands on the handle bar. 

*Pushing it hard on a flat road* 
* *C50*: Still like driving a BMW 540, accelerates fast but please let me know a bit in advance if I have to swerve to avoid a pothole. This bike is really awesome going straight, hard and for long. Comfortable, efficient, stiff, but still forgiving enough. A damped sound of best possible quality. Once momentum is up, it encourages to continue past lactic acid and dry throat. Fatigue your fellow competitors to give up.
They might use their NOS on the specced out rice-rocket, but you will end up beating them in the end. 
* *Extreme-C*: It is comfortable, and it is fast, but it is not made for pushing hard on flat roads. It manages it well, but lets you know that it is not what it was meant to do. It might have to do with the slightly more nervous personality of the Extreme-C. 
I bet I go faster on the Extreme-C because the fit is better for me, but the C50 feels a notch better on the flat sections. 

*Climbing*
* *C50:* The C50 is a bike that climbs best from the saddle. Getting out of the saddle just feels like wasting energy. Climbing from the saddle feels solid. You go up fast, but keeping a steady fast speed feels 100% more natural than dancing around out of the saddle. 
* *Extreme-C* The Extreme-C is made for climbing, and it shows. When climbing, I get a speed of 1-2 km/h more, out of the Extreme-C, than the C50 and my heart isn't about to explode at the top of the hill. It doesn't matter if you're sitting down or standing up. Every pedal stroke is transmitted to the pavement. Before the Extreme-C, the only bike that had the same joy of climbing, was the 2007 Orbea Orca. (made for the mountain loving Bask separatists of the Euskatel team) I loved the Orca, and have been longing for the same kind of love. The Extreme-C got it. It just feels SO right. 
The bike for made for climbing, and it shows. 

*Descending*
* *C50:* Solid, secure, smooth, safe... I felt like the C50 was never going to let me down on the descents. Whether the speed is 30km/h or 70km/h, the bike never feels twitchy or out of control. The C50 just takes whatever you throw at it. The higher the speed, the better... Turns with a solid feel, brakes with a solid feel, it just never feels out of control. 
* *Extreme-C* Make sure you stay focused. The Extreme-C is a light and nervous, perfect for climbing, nice for descending, but at speeds over 50km/h, it isn't really a pleasure to be on. A bit scary, good for the adrenaline rush, but not by any means as rock solid as the C50. It isn't twitchy, but the light feeling is really emphasized on the descents too. My neck and shoulders were stiff after having squeezed the handlebar to the bottom of the curvy descent. I am not yet 100% used to the bike, so I assume I will become more relaxed, but the C50 doesn't require any attention as such when going fast. 

That is about the first impression differences that I got. I feel at home on the Extreme-C... that's what counts.


----------



## fick

Awesome observations Sacke!! Thank you. I'm waiting on an Extreme C at the moment. I had a C 50 and loved it. The Extreme C should be fantastic for where I live. Can't wait!!! 
CP


----------



## fabsroman

Definitely a great review. Next question, do you own a BMW 540 and a BMW 3 Series? If so, let me know what kind of work you do because I need to get into it myself. LOL

Personally, I think I would love riding either the C50, the Extreme C, or the Extreme Power. If I could, I would buy one of each, and if my budget could afford wrecking them, I would race on them too.


----------



## Sacke

fabsroman said:


> Definitely a great review. Next question, do you own a BMW 540 and a BMW 3 Series? If so, let me know what kind of work you do because I need to get into it myself. LOL
> 
> Personally, I think I would love riding either the C50, the Extreme C, or the Extreme Power. If I could, I would buy one of each, and if my budget could afford wrecking them, I would race on them too.



I don't own a car at all. Haven't needed one so far... I have driven BMW 3-series coupés at a few occasions, and the tracking sensitivity is noticeable, on the other hand, the pleasure of thedirect feel exceeds the weaknesses. 

It seems like I will have to buy my first car this summer. It won't be a BMW... It will in fact most likely cost less than the bike.


----------



## campagnoloneutron

*nice review*

Great review on defining the subtle performance differences between the two Colnago models. Very useful for someone considering purchasing one of these models. I also have these same two Colnago model bikes and ride them both regularly. I think this is a pretty nice and accurate review and echoes my same experiences on these two excellent bikes. I like the car analogies that are used by the writer. (Too bad this nice item is buried in this general thread) Love both bikes for their differences.


Went riding this morning 55km easy in the light intermittent rain showers with the clip-on SKS fenders on the Extreme C (and probably should have ridden the C50) (photo to come-something a little unusual a Colnago with fenders...)
Ready for tomorrow with a very good and much longer route planned. Lots of up and down (nothing major) rural roads and lots of twisties. Just have to decide which Colnago to ride... :idea:


----------



## fabsroman

Yeah, I have bike wheelsets that are worth more than my car, and a couple of bikes that are worth almost twice as much, maybe even more, than my car. I'm hoping my car keeps on running so I can continue to spend money on bikes. LOL


----------



## fick

FENDERS ON AN EXTREME C ????? You are very hip!!!


----------



## colnago_ed

here is my latest addiction


----------



## Kenacycle

^^^^

that's an awesome collection. Thanks for sharing


----------



## fabsroman

Awesome bikes, but I guess I would have to say that since they are a lot like mine. What is the one in NS03? I think I remember that it is an Extreme C, but I could be wrong. Are the Colnagos both sloping 50's?


----------



## colnago_ed

fabsroman said:


> Awesome bikes, but I guess I would have to say that since they are a lot like mine. What is the one in NS03? I think I remember that it is an Extreme C, but I could be wrong. Are the Colnagos both sloping 50's?


yes, the NS03 is Extreme C , they are both sloping 48's


----------



## rossb

Interesting comparison between the C-50 and Extreme C.

Is anyone able to do a similar comparison between the C-50 and Extreme Power or E1/Cristallo?


----------



## gibson00

Colnago_Ed,

How do you like the 595 compared to the Colnagos?


----------



## durkind

Holy crap that is quite an addiction in bikes (I am sure the cost of that stable is more than my equity in my house)!


----------



## colnago_ed

gibson00 said:


> Colnago_Ed,
> 
> How do you like the 595 compared to the Colnagos?


I don't ride the 595 as much as the Extreme C,( because of the saddle on the 595,I can only ride as many as 60 miles ) , but i found out the 595 is much more quick resopnse & i think the handling is better , but I like Colnago much better , i had over 8K miles on it & only couple hundred miles on the 595 , zero miles on the Ferrari


----------



## gibson00

Thanks.
I have a 50 sloper EP. I find it handles much more stable than other bikes I've had, probably due to the relaxed front headtube angle. One thing for sure, it is solid.
Nice bikes.


----------



## PinarelloFan

Being built w/ :
08 Chorus W/06 record alloy 
Nuetron Ultra
Chorus headset
ITM 100% Stem / Newton Bar
Colnago titanium seatpost
sella regal

Will post pics when complete...


----------



## fabsroman

Awesome. What size is the frame? I would have to guess that it is smaller than a 52 traditional, but I could be wrong.


----------



## PinarelloFan

50 cm traditional


----------



## Laursen

*Here's my Colnago Extreme Power*

Just got this from my LBS. 

Colnago Extreme Power (Color: WX03)
Shimano Dura-Ace groupset
Fulcrum Racing Zero
Deda Newton handlebar (42 c/c)
Deda Zero 100 stem (120 mm)
Prologo Choice saddle
Colnago seatpost
Speedplay Stainless pedals

The bike hasn't been fitted yet as the seatpost are way too high and the steering tube also needs to be cut in the correct hight...























































Hope you like it... Although I did put DA on it instead of Record. 

Regards,
Jakob


----------



## ETWN Stu

very nice..I love the colours that you have gone with and maybe when the new DA cranks are available that will make a nice little upgrade.

stu


----------



## fabsroman

Stu,

Where have you been? Its been lonely without you around. I forgot what you got to replace that Colnago Cristallo. Was it a Look? Maybe a Fondriest? Remind me.


----------



## PinarelloFan

Still waiting for my regal saddle and colnago ti post ...


----------



## Cyclingisalive

A triple on a Colnago? Like a bike rack on a Ferrari!


----------



## natsquared

This is my 2001?? Master Light, usually built with Campy Daytona and Ambrosia wheels.
My colnago obsession dates from high school working in one of those shops that looks like a tornado ripped through it. You know the kind that doesn't carry this years models but has treasures peppered through its cardboard boxes of brakes, derailleurs and hidden away froms. In the front window we had a dust covered red Colnago that unfortunately was way to small for me. From admiring that came the desire for a red Colnago Masterlight. About a decade later I came across this beauty.


----------



## ToF

natsquared said:


> This is my 2001?? Master Light, usually built with Campy Daytona and Ambrosia bombproof 36h/3X.
> 
> ......................
> 
> Sorry for the wordiness but I think it is a pretty cool story


Hey that was me! I will PM my address and you can ship the bike back. Thatnks for taking care of it for me. 

That is a very interesting story. You have got to wonder what happened to the owner. Did he die? Get amnesia? Go to prison?? weird.....
Why do you say "usually" built with daytona? Do you change groups on it?


----------



## DannyBoy

*Bugger me, it's like my Tecnos.*



natsquared said:


> This is my 2001?? Master Light


I've never seen this colour scheme anywhere else???:thumbsup:


----------



## natsquared

tferris said:


> Why do you say "usually" built with daytona? Do you change groups on it?


Usually because it is currently disassembled and boxed due to space limitations.



> I've never seen this colour scheme anywhere else???


Sweet!!


----------



## tracke30m3

Here is my Colnago, bought it slightly used in the late 80's. I have no idea what model it is and was hoping someone here could tell me. It has Campy Super Record drive train/ seat post/hubs, modolo brakes, Ambrosio rims, 3T stem and handle bars. Pretty neat is that most of the components has the Colnago name and logo engraved on them.

Any info on model, specs, value etc. would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Maybeck




----------



## Sacke

Here is my Extreme C with updates. The Campagnolo Proton wheels were replaced by Mavic R-Sys. 



















Besides the wheel change, I also changed the saddle and the bartape to mactch the orange stripes on the frame. I don't have any good pictures of the new set up yet, but when I do, I will post here again.


----------



## Hagakure

Colnago is a good looking Brand.


----------



## fabsroman

Nice pics. Is that in front of the Coliseum in Rome, or is that just a bull fighting ring somewhere else? My first guess would be the Coliseum, but I could be wrong.


----------



## MaestroXC

The Coliseum is wayy bigger than that. I'd be interested to hear where that is, though.


----------



## fabsroman

Correct you are. Here is a pic from my 2001 visit to Rome. I would have to guess a bull fighting ring since it looks like a statute of a matador is in front of the arena. So, how would somewhere in Spain sound.


----------



## C50rider

Bonked said:


> here's mine, a c40 b-stay with record...still clean b/c it was right after i put her together. i try not to ride this bike in crappy weather, but i have to say that there is something about flying along a rough road in the cold rain on this bike that makes me wish i was good enough to race the classics (which are WAY better than the tour, imo)!



What size frame is that??


----------



## Sacke

fabsroman said:


> Correct you are. Here is a pic from my 2001 visit to Rome. I would have to guess a bull fighting ring since it looks like a statute of a matador is in front of the arena. So, how would somewhere in Spain sound.


The arena in the background is in Nîmes in France. It was built about 100 AD during the time when Nîmes belonged to the Roman empire. The Colosseum indeed did serve as a model for the Arena. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arena_of_Nimes


----------



## Eric_H

*Extreme Power, PR00*

Like all of my bike projects, this one seemed to take while to come together! But here she is:

Frame: 2008 Extreme Power, PR00, size 57
Fork: Colnago Carbon 75
Group: 2006 Record ergopower and brake calipers, Chorus derailleurs (non-QS front), 2008 Record UT cranks and BB, Chorus UN chain, Chorus 12-25 cassette
Wheels: Fulcrum Racing 1 front/Campy Eurus rear with Conti GP4000 tires and Conti tubes
Headset: King
Handlebar: Ritchey WCS OS with Deda bar tape
Stem: Thomson X2, 130
Seatpost: Thomson Elite
Saddle: A well worn Flite Ti
Pedals: Time RSX Carbon
Cages: Elite Ciussi Inox Gel

I have only ridden it about 2.5 hours so far but here are my impressions. This is the first Colnago, first carbon frame, and first UT crankset I have owned. Most of this season has been spent on my steel Carl Strong with Record square taper cranks. I have to say, the combo of the EP frame plus UT crank really gives a FIRM sensation at the BB.

Most bikes I own have geometry with 73-73.5 degree head tubes and 40-43 mm rake forks. The relaxed Colnago front end definitely feels relaxed. At slow speeds and steep out of the saddle climbs it almost feels "floppy" to me but I am coming from 73.5/40. At speed it feels super-stable. I am planning to race it this weekend so I'll get a better feel for the handling.

What don't I like so far: The brake cable stops are placed too low on the top tube to be able to mount a frame pump easily. I guess a purebred racing machine does not really consider this stuff. The Ritchey bars are my first venture away from shallow-drop traditional curve bars in quite a while. They are OK when I am down in the drops in the saddle, but I don't like them for out of saddle climbing in the drops.

Oh yeah, how did I end up with mismatched wheels?? It is a long story that involves a flooded house, a vacation in Spain, a restoration company packing up our stuff, and something trashing a rear Fulcrum R1. In the end it was cheaper for the company to just buy me a new Eurus. I have a set of black Eurus that will go on for racing, with Vredestein Fortezza TriComps (sponsor).


----------



## fabsroman

Sweet bike. It always seems to take a while to build a bike exactly like you want it. My Cristallo took about 6 months to figure out exactly what I wanted, get it, and build it.


----------



## tomdejong

This is my bike,
it's a colnago dream, the year i don't know?? someone??
I bought it recentley secondhand.

specs:
shimano dura ace 10 speed
selle italia signo
mavic ksyrium elite wheelset
vittoria rubino pro's

that's it mostly.

if anyone knows what year this bike comes from, please let me know.

Tom,
holland (Europe)


----------



## fabsroman

The year is probably 2004 or 2005. I know for sure that it isn't 2006 or earlier.


----------



## tomdejong

Thanks,
does anyone know where to find colnago catalogues online? i did find the one of 2008 but not any older ones.

Tom


----------



## fabsroman

Post that question as a new thread. Somebody will probably have the answer, but they might not be looking at the picture post thread. Use a new thread title like "Prior years Colnago catalogs - Need Help".


----------



## tjcoogan

Here is my pair of bad boys, 59cm C50 LX37 with full Record and 54s CLX CWH8 with full Veloce. Both ride awesome. 









By [/IMG]


----------



## fabsroman

Awesome bikes. The CLX just looks so much smaller than the C50. Can you notice a difference in the ride characteristics?


----------



## tjcoogan

Both bikes are set up almost the same the CLX has a shorter reach handlebar but same size stem and isn't as stretched out when on the hoods. However I do like the extra reach on the C50 over longer rides. The C50 rides smoother but not by much and that may have a bit to do with wheels both bike are nice and stiff and mind you I am no expert when it comes to writing the comparative differences. The C50 is 1.5kg lighter and is noticeable on hills, the CLX was a stop gap bike while I was waiting for the '08 C50 and now I use it as my wet weather/training bike, its easy to tell when it's dirty though.


----------



## Bonked

I was going to ask about the sizing too. I have a 59 C40 and am curious to know how the 54s compares.


----------



## tjcoogan

The 59 is 20mm longer in the reach over the 54s, in the top tube by my measurements. Seat hight is set at 800mm from centre of BB to top of seat on both with the same length cranks, it leaves the 54s with 40mm of usable seat post still tucked away inside the seat tube. Both have the same wheel base, seat nose behind BB, handlebar/stem height, saddle over bar height. The saddle to handlebar and saddle to hoods are 20mm shorter on the 54s which is indicated in the top tube length, the handlebar extension is 10mm longer on the 59 but thats down the the brand of bar. I must admit I didn't spend a lot of time comparing the geometry of each frame but they both work well for me at my height of 185cm, one thing to remember is the next size up for the CLX is a 57s. Hope this helps.


----------



## Velo-phile

*My first Colngano*

? Late 90's
Technos Art Decor Competition
Full Shimano 600
56cm

Admittedly I know little about this bike - other than it is a dream to ride.


----------



## shapeofthings

*AD11 Master X-Light*

Believe it is from 01/02 (at least that is what the ebay seller told me). Even though the AD11 colorway is from the early 90's. At least, that is what I have found out researching thus far. 
Absolutely happy with it. Mix of the old and new.

View attachment 140006


----------



## tjcoogan

Nice looking ride but your cable donuts are not symmetrical.


----------



## shapeofthings

ha, I noticed that after taking the photo and couldn't be arsed enough to re-take it. I should of aligned my cranks with either the chain stays or seat tube too.


----------



## tracke30m3

My recently restored Colnago:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=146668


----------



## Litespeedy

*My first Colnago Master!*

Help me learn about this bike please!

I recently bought this Colnago Master. It has internal top tube cable routing that enters from the top unlike the Master Piu which enters from the bottom. It also has only one set of bottle cage nuts. 

It is probably a basic model (single chromed chainstay) but is really a great bike! Maybe the best bike I have ever ridden!!! I have a very nice titanium frame bike, but there is something different about the ride and response of the Master, despite the extra weight. 

It came with most of a full Campy 8 speed group with 130mm rear spacing. I think it is Chorus from the C record era. Any comments please?

The wheelset and fork are wrong. Although the fork is a Carerra from the same vintage, so is pretty nice. Thinking about going with a Eurus clincher wheelset and, if necessary, using some spacers in the casette to make a 9 speed work. The 8 speed tubular Shamals or Boras are a pretty good value too. This seems like a good way to take some weight out. Again please comment...I have much to learn! 

The bars are Cinelica, I have been told that this is Cinellis' son but have been unable to find any information about this brand even though I have a Cinelica stem taken off another bike. Any info about Cinelica???

Thanks roadbikereview forum posters. You have always given me the best info on training, racing and fixed gear too!

Thanks again,
rj


----------



## thedips

nice bikes!!!


----------



## fatiredflyer

La Spada di Cambiago:








Built to work:
2008 Colnago C50 STSL
2008 Campagnolo Record 10
2008 Mavic R-Sys wheelset
Fi'zik Airone Wingflex
3TTT Ergosum Carbon 42cm
3TTT ARX Team 120mm
Look Keo Carbon Cr-Mo
Blackburn Neuro 4.0 computer.
Lordy, this thing's gonna hurt me...


----------



## fabsroman

Nice bike. Now I am getting antsy about my C50, but I guess I can wait it out.


----------



## MERAKMAN

That's a real beauty. I wondered; did you go and compare the Extreme Power with your standard C50 before buying?


----------



## fatiredflyer

MERAKMAN said:


> That's a real beauty. I wondered; did you go and compare the Extreme Power with your standard C50 before buying?


No test ride. Just research.
The EP seems to be weighted more to sprinters (and there are none in this room  ) than the C50 is to all-rounder. I understand the EP to be minutely heavier, and slightly stiffer. It sure is just as pretty though; there was an EP in "Sarroni" PR82 on the dealer's wall that kept calling me...
Either bike is waaaaaaaaaaay more than any mortal needs...


----------



## krhea

I built this CT1 as a 50th birthday gift to myself a couple weeks ago...


----------



## fabsroman

Very nice.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Wow! I've never seen the CT1 all in black, looks amazing! Didn't Colnago stop making the CT1 a couple of years back? Wondered how you got your CT1?


----------



## corky

S T U N N I N'......... and that's just the photography!

Sincerely... a great bike


----------



## krhea

MERAKMAN said:


> Wow! I've never seen the CT1 all in black, looks amazing! Didn't Colnago stop making the CT1 a couple of years back? Wondered how you got your CT1?


Thanks for the nice comments guys.

From what I was able to assertain CT1s in black were a limited run color with rumors saying there were fewer than 100 ever built and all of them being sold in Europe and then they filtered into the states. I saw the frame quite a few years ago, fell in love and bought it. It hung in my workshop for quite awhile while I decided how to do the build.
I always wanted an oranged "flavored" bike and this was the perfect candidate.

Thanks again for the comments.

KRhea


----------



## MERAKMAN

krhea said:


> Thanks for the nice comments guys.
> 
> From what I was able to assertain CT1s in black were a limited run color with rumors saying there were fewer than 100 ever built and all of them being sold in Europe and then they filtered into the states. I saw the frame quite a few years ago, fell in love and bought it.
> KRhea


Hi 

Did you know that it was a limited edition frame when you bought it, or did you discover afterwards? Such a beautiful looking thing; you could e mail Colnago to see exactly how many they made of them if you liked?


----------



## krhea

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you know that it was a limited edition frame when you bought it, or did you discover afterwards? Such a beautiful looking thing; you could e mail Colnago to see exactly how many they made of them if you liked?


I had no idea it was a hard frame color to find until after I purchased it. Another Colnagoophile made mention of it after a return from Italy.

Lucky purchase on my part I guess.

KRhea


----------



## MERAKMAN

krhea said:


> I had no idea it was a hard frame color to find until after I purchased it. Another Colnagoophile made mention of it after a return from Italy.
> 
> Lucky purchase on my part I guess.
> 
> KRhea


Lucky you, that must have been an added bonus for you! I have to say it really is lovely, I love the colour coding with the saddle, tyres and bar tape..it's too nice to ride almost...


----------



## eff_dee

Really Nice!!

It looks so menacing in the 2nd last pic!


----------



## robert_shawn

I love the frame and the group, I've always liked the look of the mono-planer brakes. I would go for some more period correct wheels and look for a fork on eBay. Very nice bike.

Shawn



Litespeedy said:


> Help me learn about this bike please!
> 
> I recently bought this Colnago Master. It has internal top tube cable routing that enters from the top unlike the Master Piu which enters from the bottom. It also has only one set of bottle cage nuts.
> 
> It is probably a basic model (single chromed chainstay) but is really a great bike! Maybe the best bike I have ever ridden!!! I have a very nice titanium frame bike, but there is something different about the ride and response of the Master, despite the extra weight.
> 
> It came with most of a full Campy 8 speed group with 130mm rear spacing. I think it is Chorus from the C record era. Any comments please?
> 
> The wheelset and fork are wrong. Although the fork is a Carerra from the same vintage, so is pretty nice. Thinking about going with a Eurus clincher wheelset and, if necessary, using some spacers in the casette to make a 9 speed work. The 8 speed tubular Shamals or Boras are a pretty good value too. This seems like a good way to take some weight out. Again please comment...I have much to learn!
> 
> The bars are Cinelica, I have been told that this is Cinellis' son but have been unable to find any information about this brand even though I have a Cinelica stem taken off another bike. Any info about Cinelica???
> 
> Thanks roadbikereview forum posters. You have always given me the best info on training, racing and fixed gear too!
> 
> Thanks again,
> rj


----------



## gun2head

Now that bike reall pops which it tough to do on a black ride!


----------



## Roger H

*Extreme Power*

I got this about three weeks ago on sale. Still sorting out the bits, as they say, but pretty happy so far.


----------



## fabsroman

Nice frame, and on sale is even better.


----------



## Sacke

*Colnago EPS, Full Super Record, LW Obermayer etc*










Not my bike... A riding buddy just got it built up today. A true beauty.


----------



## colnago_ed

Sacke said:


> Not my bike... A riding buddy just got it built up today. A true beauty.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: wow,, very nice can't wait to get mine


----------



## Mulowe

*Eps*

WOW, Looks fantastic.
Im looking forward to the Ride Report.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Looks fantastic; saw the same coloured one at the London cycle show recently. Nice colour details on it, carbon weave. Burnt my camera out on it..


----------



## gun2head

The Bars on this bike are wicked. What kind are they?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## colnajoe

Here's my girl. She's a C 50 jet. Had her for a few months now....rides like a dream...


----------



## Sacke

*Colnago Extreme Power "Milram" 2008*

Here is another beauty from Cycles Passieu in Nimes, France


----------



## Shamus

Well...first post here and right away showing my rides...white one is my wifes...


----------



## fabsroman

Just from looking at the pics, I was going to guess that the ST02 was your wife's. Nice rides all the way around.


----------



## Sacke

Shamus said:


> Well...first post here and right away showing my rides...white one is my wifes...


Go Finland!


----------



## Bonked

Yeah...and big bonus points for the down tube shifters on the Master! Always hate to see a beautiful period bike gunked up with modern componentry.


----------



## Professor funk

Do unfinished builds qualify for this thread, or should I wait?  

.......__o
.......\<,
....( )/ ( )...


----------



## fabsroman

Who cares whether or not it is unfinished. If you don't want to post it in this thread, start a new one. I love seeing the bare frames and then the built bike. My C50 is in the mail and should be here some time this week. What are you building?


----------



## Professor funk

fabsroman said:


> Who cares whether or not it is unfinished. If you don't want to post it in this thread, start a new one. I love seeing the bare frames and then the built bike. My C50 is in the mail and should be here some time this week. What are you building?


I'm building this with Sram Red:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=59530&l=ebe4d&id=732677773

I have most of the groupset. The rest (Chainset standard 53/39, and 11/23 cassette), with the exception of the BB bearing, is in the post, and could arrive tomorrow. The BB bearing was out of stock, but it's on order and could take 8 to 10 days. Seatpost is in transit to LBS. I have the saddle (Fizik Aliante, carbon braided). Bars, stem, wheels, pedals, and finishing kit (tyres, bar-tape, etc) to source.

I've fitted the calipers and delailleurs, took some more pics, but left my camera's USB cable at a friend's house, so can't upload those yet.

Love to see your C50. :thumbsup:


----------



## DannyBoy

Cant look at that, facebook blocked at work - boo hoo. Post pix here.


----------



## fabsroman

Nice frame. Can't wait to see it all built up. What wheels are you going with?

My frame will be pretty similar. It is a C50 in ST01, which means the third stripe from the headtube will be green instead of red. My first guess would be that you have a 55. Second guess would be a 56. Mine is going to be a 53.

I'm building it up with Campy Record, a Campy Record seatpost, a red Chris King headset, Cinelli Ram bars and cages, a Selle Italia C64 or Prologo C. One 30 saddle, and either my silver Campy Eurus wheels or my Zipp 202's. Haven't really decided on the wheels quite yet.

I am hoping that it arrives tomorrow, but the USPS website isn't showing any info other than it left Zurich, Switzerland on the 7th. My Cristallo cam within 2 days of shipping, and this thing supposedly shipped on the 6th, so I really thought it would be here today. Oh well, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Jbartmc

*My New Extreme Power*

Just arrived, prior to the first ride, is my 2008 Colnago Extreme Power. It has the Campy Super Record 11 group, Shamal Ultra Wheels, King Headset, and FSA K Force stem and bars.


----------



## Richieg

How you like your new bike? Looks very nice


----------



## Jbartmc

I like it very much. Having used Shimano DA up until now, the Record shifting is quite nice and looks great.


----------



## thedips

lots of nice bikes guys!

heres my master pista


----------



## fatcitywicked

*My new racing steed for 2009*

My new C50 for road races and Carl Strong steel for crits


----------



## fabsroman

Nice C50. I just got one myself, but still need to build it up. How long have you had yours and how do you like it?

You are way more passionate about the sport than I am, because I cannot bring myself to race on either of my Colnago carbon fiber frames. I use the aluminum Arte for crits, the aluminum Bianchi FG Lite for road racing, and the aluminum Colnago Oval Krono for TT's. However, I have been looking at the new carbon fiber Colnago Flight to replace the Oval Krono frame, but that would have to be in a year or two.


----------



## fatcitywicked

*my C50*

I've only had it a few weeks. It's a great frame, it rides pretty much like my Carl Strong frame. It filters out alot of road buzz, but gives some feedback so you know what's going on at the tires. The only real difference is the lack of noise when you hit an expansion joint, it doesn't make that clang that metal frames do when you hit something. I would describe it as a carbon frame that rides like steel at a pound lighter. It's not the stiffest frame I've ever ridden, but more than enough for any mere mortal. On a stiffness scale of 1-10, 5 being an old fashion Colmbus SL frame and 10 being a Cannondale CAAD3. I would rate the C50 a score of 7.5-8,0


----------



## MERAKMAN

What a lovely bike. Love the 'balanced' look of a C50, just looks right...


----------



## rward325

*My First Colango! Mix Spider*

Editon't know how I put this here but I did. I'm tired I guess.

Just picked this up on ebay after consulting with a friend of mine to find out if the price was worth it. Now I just have to figure out what to build it with. Any Suggestions would be appreciated. I am thinking Campagnolo Record 10 because I can score it for a lot less money these days.


----------



## fabsroman

See my reply to the other thread you started on this.

By the way, last summer (i.e., 2007), I almost bought a C50 in that paint job from a friend of mine, but the paint had been cracked in so many places that I decided against it. Luckily, I don't put out the kind of power that other guys do, so I shouldn't have to worry about my clear cracking on my carbon frames.


----------



## gibson00

colnajoe said:


> Here's my girl. She's a C 50 jet. Had her for a few months now....rides like a dream...


Nice. That is my favorite Colnago paint.....seriously! Followed closely bt the new 'old style' Zabel blue Saronni paint.


----------



## mj3200

*My C50 & Master X Lite*

Here's my offering. Got the C50 18 months ago to see what the difference between two similar frames was like carbon v's steel.


----------



## fabsroman

So, is there a difference? I just bought the C50 to see if there is a difference between the Arte, Cristallo, and C50. Yep, that is my excuse and I am sticking to it.


----------



## tjcoogan

Here is a pic of my C50 in race trim with my new 404's an amazing 6.7kg (14.8lb) I have absolutely no excuses now. 








[/URL]


----------



## fabsroman

There is always an excuse. Stomach wasn't feeling good, didn't eat enough, didn't get enough sleep, been working too much, too much frame/wheel flex, etc.


----------



## bicycle3942

*Mine all mine*

My 2005 Master Light.


----------



## chuckice

chuckice said:


>


Updated with Super 11 & Lightweights...


----------



## colnago_ed

:thumbsup: :yesnod: sweeeeet !!!!!


----------



## fabsroman

Isn't it never ending. Once you have your bike finished, you are just waiting for the next reason for an upgrade.

Awesome looking bike. Me, I'm working on finishing up my C50 pretty soon. Then, I'll post pics of the entire stable.


----------



## chuckice

fabsroman said:


> Isn't it never ending. Once you have your bike finished, you are just waiting for the next reason for an upgrade.
> 
> Awesome looking bike. Me, I'm working on finishing up my C50 pretty soon. Then, I'll post pics of the entire stable.


Well...it'll likely evolve again...but for now it's done.  

The rest of my stable is Moots tho so that's for a different forum.


----------



## Richieg

chuckice said:


> Updated with Super 11 & Lightweights...


 How do like the new super record?


----------



## chuckice

Richieg said:


> How do like the new super record?


So far fantastic...only got in a short ride this PM. Hoods do seem more comfortable and it definitely shifts better/cleaner than the UT Record 10 on this one.


----------



## rward325

*04 Colnago Mix*

*UPDATED PIX*

Just finished and only had my crappy cell phone to take pix. I will update with better shots later after I get it home from the shop where we just finished the assembly. This bike was never about weight. It will be my daily commuter to work. The wheels are sturdy and are not the lightest. The Bars, Stem and Seatpost I had from a previous build. The seat I just had to have to match the bike. With all of the after Thanksgiving coupons I got a great deal on the Frame and the groupo. All told I am under 3k for the entire build.

04 Colnago Mix Spider
09 Campy Chorus 11 Spd
Speedplay Light Action CrMo
Fulcurm 7 Wheels
Conti GP 4000s tires
Selle Italia Troy Lee Saddle
PLT Seatpost, Stem and Bar
Fizik Bar Tape
Pedals will be Speedplay Light Action


----------



## Litespeedy

I had posted this frame earlier because of questions about how to keep the build up correct to the time the bike was made. I am still not sure beause of the single bottle mount and internal top tube cable routing. Any comments please???

I found a Precisa fork here in Seattle and a Campy Eurus wheelset and Cinelli bars on ebay. Added to some parts I bought and already had, I am still around $1000 for this beautiful ride!

It's a 52, but the fork is a 53 and I'm about a 53.5. But with some spacers, the seat pushed all the way back and a slightly longer stem...it rocks my world!

Thanks go out to Charles and the Wright Brothers Cycle Works Staff for their excellent work and for getting me out of trouble...


----------



## rward325

Pix Please? 

Thanks for pix


----------



## bicycle3942

*1993 Colnago?*

Bought the frame off ebay years ago. It's a 1993 with Columbus SL and curve chrome fork. Any ideas on the model?


----------



## C50minus10

*C40*

Learned a ton from the folks here just wanted to say thanks!
Here's my C40 I think the paint is LX10. Still working on getting all the bits in the right places.

ITM K Sword post and bars
2008 Record 10 group with 2009 Centaur levers with Record 11 blades
Eurus wheels 
Fizik Saddle


----------



## Bonked

Beautiful! What's up with the levers?


----------



## Professor funk

C50minus10 said:


> Learned a ton from the folks here just wanted to say thanks!
> Here's my C40 I think the paint is LX10. Still working on getting all the bits in the right places.
> 
> ITM K Sword post and bars
> 2008 Record 10 group with 2009 Centaur levers with Record 11 blades
> Eurus wheels
> Fizik Saddle


Now then... that looks really, really nice. Congratulations on a nice build. :thumbsup: 

I finished my C-50 STRD late in December (2008). Do you think I'll upset many of the purists when I post pics of the only Colnago I've seen in this forum with Sram Red?


----------



## fabsroman

I've seen plenty of Colnagos with Shimano on them, so SRAM couldn't be any worse. LOL

I now have everything I need to finish my C50 build, but will probably get the bars air brushed before I put everything together.


----------



## MERAKMAN

C50minus10 said:


> Learned a ton from the folks here just wanted to say thanks!
> Here's my C40 I think the paint is LX10. Still working on getting all the bits in the right places.
> 
> ITM K Sword post and bars
> 2008 Record 10 group with 2009 Centaur levers with Record 11 blades
> Eurus wheels
> Fizik Saddle



Oh, that is lovely. Which year is that frame. I'm guessing but I'd say 2003? 

Did you buy it new old stock?


----------



## TiDreaming

*My EPS*

My latest..


----------



## C50minus10

MERAKMAN said:


> Oh, that is lovely. Which year is that frame. I'm guessing but I'd say 2003?
> 
> Did you buy it new old stock?


You're close! From what the previous owner told me it's a 2000. He told me he rode it all the time. Maybe he had a track in his basement or something LOL he took unbelievable care of it. The only evidence of use I could find were 3 tiny chips in the clearcoat on one of the chain stays and one of the plastic cable guides underneath the bottom bracket was broken. Other than that it's perfect. Hopefully I can take care of it like he did.


----------



## Professor funk

fabsroman said:


> I've seen plenty of Colnagos with Shimano on them, so SRAM couldn't be any worse. LOL
> 
> I now have everything I need to finish my C50 build, but will probably get the bars air brushed before I put everything together.


You having the bars airbrushed to match the airbrushing on the seat, bro? Should be a nice job. Love to see it soon.

I fitted the bar tape as the last item on 31st Dec, so I s'pose that's the completion date of mine - given that the state of the roads is too bad for me to have ridden it yet, so I haven't determined the final steerer-tube length. I think the bars might go down, rather than up though. We'll see.  

Yeah, you're right about the SRAM. I didn't get an Italian/Taiwanese frame, so I figured I was under no obligation to fit an Italian/Taiwanese grouppo, and went for the American/Taiwanese option. : ... along with the French/actually-made-in-France pedals, and the German/probably-Indonesian tyres, etc, etc...   

Here are a few teasers:


----------



## fabsroman

It looks pretty awesome. I have been using white tape on my 1985 Mino Denti for 20 years, and that will never happen again. It just gets dirty way too fast.

For now, I'm going to leave the saddle alone and leave it as naked carbon. I think airbrushing it might be a little too much, but I will wait to finally decide on it once the bars are done and the bike is finished. Then I'll think about it. Might even ask the airbrush artist for his opinion/thoughts, but you know he will want to make some more dough.

Now, post a broadside pic of the entire bike. LOL FYI, I always leave the fork length as long as possible just in case I want to raise the bars later on. I leave it so that 30mm of spacers can go underneath and then position the bars where ever I want and put the extra spacers on top. I actually think I might raise my bars on the Cristallo and Arte 5mm, and I am definitely glad I didn't cut them down. This is after 2 years of riding them the way I initially set them up.


----------



## C50minus10

Hey P-Funk looks like SRAM made that group with your frame in mind!


----------



## C50minus10

Professor Funk

Does your aliante have carbon rails? I just got one and the rails don't fit in the seat post. I'm guessing yours is a FSA. Does that work better?


----------



## Professor funk

C50minus10 said:


> Professor Funk
> 
> Does your aliante have carbon rails? I just got one and the rails don't fit in the seat post. I'm guessing yours is a FSA. Does that work better?


Hi, bro. It's actually a 2008 Colnago branded seat post. You're right though, it does look very much like an FSA K-Force, and I think they are both available through the same distributor, here in the U.K. The only difference I can see, apart from the branding, is that mine has a silver clamp, and the FSA has a black one. Oh, the other difference is the price, of course - those Colnago decals must cost a lot. LOL.

Yeah, it has carbon rails, and fits perfectly, and I'd assume the rails would fit the FSA in much the same way. Hope you sort it - it's a lovely seat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Professor funk

fabsroman said:


> It looks pretty awesome. I have been using white tape on my 1985 Mino Denti for 20 years, and that will never happen again. It just gets dirty way too fast.


There's a really good spray de-greaser at LBS that cleans it up very nicely, bro. I might go with black at next wrap. I like white. It's classic. I like black too. It's mean. 


fabsroman said:


> For now, I'm going to leave the saddle alone and leave it as naked carbon. I think airbrushing it might be a little too much, but I will wait to finally decide on it once the bars are done and the bike is finished. Then I'll think about it. Might even ask the airbrush artist for his opinion/thoughts, but you know he will want to make some more dough.


You just know he'll suggest airbrushing everything - including your pedals, tyres, cap, shoes, forehead, eyelashes, etc.  


fabsroman said:


> Now, post a broadside pic of the entire bike. LOL.


Hmm, o.k., go on then, but... it's another teaser *hee hee hee*  (image removed)

Enough teasing  I've edited the post today to include the requested profile shot.

Here are the specs:

Frameset: Colnago C-50 Strada, 2008, Colour - STRD.

Grouppo: SRAM Red, with 172.5, 53/39T crankset, 11/23T cassette, Black Box ceramic GXP Bottom Bracket Bearing Assembly.

Headset: Cane Creek 110, black.

Stem: FSA OS-99 CSI. Carbon wrapped Aluminium alloy, Titanium hardware. 110mm, 6 degrees reversible.

Handlebar: FSA K Wing Carbon Ergo.42cm centre to centre.
Bar Tape: Sram Super Cork.

Seat post: 2008 Colnago carbon.
Seat (Saddle): Fizik Aliante Carbon Twin Flex - Braided Carbon Rail.

Pedals: Time RXS Ti Ulteam, Carbon with hollow Titanium axle.

Wheels: Easton EA90 SL.
Tyres and tubes: Shwalbe Ultremo.
Skewers: Zipp/Sram titanium (not pictured - awaiting delivery, Jan 2008)

Bottle cages: RavX - Beta X Carbon. Red and silver on black.

Here's a link to the photo-blog of the build:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=59530&l=ebe4d&id=732677773 

Edit... the above link expired, here's the new link:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=59530&id=732677773&l=ebe4d43aea


----------



## racermech

Here is my 02 CT1, it was once built with record 10, and as of last night will be getting rebuilt with the same record 10, alloy cranks, carbon shifter and r-der. The f-der will be carbon even though it does not match the year. Also the stem will be replaced with something else. It has lived a hard life, but it is being retired to my 3rd bike and will be used for rides with my dad so we will have a dream and at ct1 when we stop for coffee


----------



## onefour02

*my humble colnago clx*

my humble colnago clx



built with sram red and reynolds assault



love her


----------



## onefour02




----------



## Cyclingisalive

SWEET!!! Now...go have fun on your Colnago!


----------



## Professor funk

onefour02 said:


>


Nice... and I'm so glad to have a buddy in this thread who also uses Sram Red on their Colnago. I wondered if I'd be the only one. I think the colour scheme of your CLX suits its shape very well. It looks classy. I can see why you love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## onefour02

i got another friend riding with the same setup (less the wheels)


----------



## onefour02

onefour02 said:


> i got another friend riding with the same setup (less the wheels)


----------



## BunnV

onefour02 said:


> my humble colnago clx
> 
> 
> 
> built with sram red and reynolds assault
> 
> love her


I like that you went your own way and built it with SRAM and Reynolds. I love the look and I know it performs great! Sweet bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Morison

*Jet*

This one was built to be distinctive and is a blast to ride. It (along with others) is now up for sale.


----------



## Professor funk

Very nice. I'd be very tempted if I didn't think it was maybe a little on the small side for me. I hope it finds a good home.


----------



## Morison

*52s*

Thanks Professor. It's a 52s with a 110mm stem.


----------



## alfonso1168

*2008 Colnago Extreme Power ST01*

Here's my newly built EP w/ Campagnolo Record 11...stem and handlebar soon to be replaced with either FSA Plasma Compact or Cinelli Ram 2...


----------



## haydos

alfonso,

Nice ride... interesting fit. Going by your setup I would have had you on a non - compact and probably a size or two bigger. Anyway enjoy the ride as it is bloody nice!

Are they RR1850's?


----------



## onefour02

beautiful. (less the bottle cages)


----------



## alfonso1168

yes, haydos the wheels are DT Swiss RR1850s which I chose because of the white rims and the quality of DT wheels, plus I am a heavy rider at 225 lbs. i removed the 1850 part of the stickers because I wanted more of the white to show....

I also was very skeptical going with the size 48 sloping since I have owned many other brand of bikes in the size 54-56 cm. but the bike shop owner of my lbs who has been a Colnago Dealer and owner of several Colnago's for over 25 years spent hours convincing me that this was the right size and fit for me and that most people unfortunately aren't properly informed on the correct Colnago fit and usually buy Colnagos one or 2 sizes too big. This wasnt a size that he had in stock by the way, it was custom ordered...Anyways, I haven't had much time to ride yet so I will post my thoughts and experience in the future....i am curious by the way as to why you recommend the traditional vs. the sloping frame?


----------



## alfonso1168

what do you think if I put on the new Cinelli Ram Bianca (white) cages?


----------



## fabsroman

I went with the black and red Cinelli Ram cages and can send you a picture if you like. The frame isn't built up yet except for the cages, seatpost, saddle, and headset, but it will give you an idea of how they would look.

I take it that you used a Prologo Choice saddle in black cover with red base, so the cages would kind of match it.

I'm going to go with red tape on my build, airbrush the Ram bars, and possibly airbrush my Prologo C.One 30 saddle.


----------



## veloci1

Morison, send me an e-mail with what you would like to get for your EP. i've been looking for that color and do not want to wait any more. i am assuming it is a 52 sloping, correct? and you are selling the frame set, correct?

[email protected]


----------



## haydos

Only as you have lots of post showing! thats about it!


----------



## Professor funk

haydos said:


> Only as you have lots of post showing! thats about it!


Yeah. looks like an FSA K-Force post. I'm wondering how close it is to the limit marker.

As for the cages, those red ones just catch the eye too much. I wouldn't go with a colour that detracts from the lovely frame. If you're going with the Cinelli Ram bars, check with Fabsroman's Ram cages, see if you'd like those. Mine has Rav X, Beta-X, black with a touch of red and silver/grey. You can see them on my C-50 a page back from here. They're nicely minimalistic enough for me, the colour's right, and they're pretty good at actually holding the bottles in place. :thumbsup: 

As for the bars. I nearly went with the Plasmas (not the compact), but I decided on the K-Wings because the angle is adjustable for fine tuning the ride. If the Plasmas are going to fit at the desired angle, and they're anything like the K-Wings, you'll have a great set of bars in terms of ergonomics, riding comfort, and looks.

I've no experience of the Cinelli Rams. I'd recommend Fabs as your man for advice on those, and if he's riding on them, they're sure to be nice bars. If it's a close call, go with what you'd like to look at most, because (hopefully) they're going to be right there in front of you.


----------



## alfonso1168

fabsroman said:


> I went with the black and red Cinelli Ram cages and can send you a picture if you like. The frame isn't built up yet except for the cages, seatpost, saddle, and headset, but it will give you an idea of how they would look.
> 
> I take it that you used a Prologo Choice saddle in black cover with red base, so the cages would kind of match it.
> 
> I'm going to go with red tape on my build, airbrush the Ram bars, and possibly airbrush my Prologo C.One 30 saddle.


thanks fabs,
that would be great if you could send me a pic w/ what you have...by the way, do you do the airbrush yourself or do you send it somewhere?


----------



## alfonso1168

Professor funk said:


> Yeah. looks like an FSA K-Force post. I'm wondering how close it is to the limit marker.
> 
> As for the cages, those red ones just catch the eye too much. I wouldn't go with a colour that detracts from the lovely frame. If you're going with the Cinelli Ram bars, check with Fabsroman's Ram cages, see if you'd like those. Mine has Rav X, Beta-X, black with a touch of red and silver/grey. You can see them on my C-50 a page back from here. They're nicely minimalistic enough for me, the colour's right, and they're pretty good at actually holding the bottles in place. :thumbsup:
> 
> As for the bars. I nearly went with the Plasmas (not the compact), but I decided on the K-Wings because the angle is adjustable for fine tuning the ride. If the Plasmas are going to fit at the desired angle, and they're anything like the K-Wings, you'll have a great set of bars in terms of ergonomics, riding comfort, and looks.
> 
> I've no experience of the Cinelli Rams. I'd recommend Fabs as your man for advice on those, and if he's riding on them, they're sure to be nice bars. If it's a close call, go with what you'd like to look at most, because (hopefully) they're going to be right there in front of you.


i checked out your pics of the c-50...very nice...i followed your advice and got some black carbon cages (see pic) and i also am gonna pass on the integrated stem and bar because of the fine tuning factor that you mentioned...how do you like the fsa csi stem...i think it would match mine perfectly...


----------



## fabsroman

I'll send the picture later tonight. I'm not very artistic, so I'll be having somebody else do it. I think I found the guy, now I just need to get in touch with him to do it. I think I am also going to get my saddle airbrushed. Just came to that conclusion last night.


----------



## Professor funk

_"i checked out your pics of the c-50...very nice...i followed your advice and got some black carbon cages (see pic) and i also am gonna pass on the integrated stem and bar because of the fine tuning factor that you mentioned...how do you like the fsa csi stem...i think it would match mine perfectly..."_

The stem is really nice. I'm very, very happy with it. It was a choice between the FSA OS-99 CSI and the K-Force Carbon. The carbon wrapped OS-99 was the eventual choice as it's lighter, and I think it looks really smart. The Titanium bolts are light, strong, look great, and won't tarnish. I reckon it's stronger too, and you still get the vibration absorption benefits. An all-round winner.  

There're some close-ups of it on p3 of the build-blog on facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1794813&l=8605a&id=732677773

Edit.
That link expired, here's the new link:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=59530&id=732677773&l=ebe4d43aea


----------



## fabsroman

Those cages will be much better. You only want a hint of red or white in the cage so that they do not stand out compared to the frame. If the frame was all red, I would say go with the red cages. However, the frame is mostly carbon fiber with some red, white, and green, so go with cages that are mostly carbon fiber with some mere hints of color in them, unless you want the cages to be the main focal point of the bike.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

I see Bonktown has a C-50 up now for $2900. None in my size tho.


----------



## Richieg

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I see Bonktown has a C-50 up now for $2900. None in my size tho.


Who is Bonktown?


----------



## fabsroman

I tried www.bonktown.com and the only thing I could find was a pair of arm warmers for sale and no way to look at anything else. Is bonktown like Chainlove.com where they have one item for sale really cheap until it is sold out and then they list another?


----------



## sabre104

yes..... dedicated to roadies


----------



## Morison

*2008 C-50 with C75 fork*

ST02 paint. The logos are not black paint but are "windows" to the carbon below. Beautiful.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

fabsroman said:


> I tried www.bonktown.com and the only thing I could find was a pair of arm warmers for sale and no way to look at anything else. Is bonktown like Chainlove.com where they have one item for sale really cheap until it is sold out and then they list another?


yup...you have to keep an eye on it because the good stuff goes quick.


----------



## sabre104

Morison.... sweet looking frame, what will the build be ?


----------



## fabsroman

Obviously the good stuff goes quick. The C50 was gone before I could even look at it, and it wasn't much after your post. Now, I'm looking at arm warmers that I don't need.


----------



## Morison

*Well...*

Thanks sabre104. The intent was to build it with Record 11, but due to a career shift that's no longer in the cards and it's for sale in the classifieds. It was going to be my one bike that did everything. I have a few Colnagos and will likely keep the last one left that doesn't sell.


----------



## fabsroman

Sorry to hear about the career change, and the resulting liquidation of the Colnagos. That is really a bummer. I already saw the EP Jet that you put up for sale. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Richieg

Morison said:


> ST02 paint. The logos are not black paint but are "windows" to the carbon below. Beautiful.


 What are you asking for the frame? I emailed you a few days ago but never got a response. I thought maybe you had sold it.

Thanks


----------



## Morison

*Thanks fabsroman,*

All is not lost. I will not be without a nice bike or bikes, I just can't keep them all. I'd really like to see them put to good use by someone who will appreaciate them as much as I. I will, however, keep the two Colnago Juniors that I got for my boys. I'll try to post pics of one or both this weekend.

p.s. I believe the Jet is sold and will ship this weekend.


----------



## fabsroman

Richieg probably doesn't want to hear that. Look at his posts above in the previous thread.


----------



## Morison

*Hey RichieG*



Richieg said:


> What are you asking for the frame? I emailed you a few days ago but never got a response. I thought maybe you had sold it.
> 
> Thanks



I pm'd you with my email address. Send me a message when you get a chance.


----------



## SPECI

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/attach/bmp.gif


----------



## SPECI

This is my President.COLNAGO of course.http://forums.roadbikereview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=35


----------



## SPECI

MABY http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=154699&stc=1&d=1233844485


----------



## SPECI

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/attach/bmp.gif


----------



## SPECI

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=154699&stc=1&d=1233844485http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=154699&stc=1&d=1233844485


----------



## SPECI




----------



## SPECI

At last.


----------



## SPECI

https://www.shrani.si/f/3S/BC/2E5gbcIb/2/colnago.jpg


----------



## Professor funk

SPECI said:


> https://www.shrani.si/f/3S/BC/2E5gbcIb/2/colnago.jpg


Here you go, bro :thumbsup:

... SPECI's lovely bike.


----------



## SPECI

Thank`s. This is my first road bike.Bought from my neighbour.I`m very happy because is Colnago.


----------



## Professor funk

SPECI said:


> Thank`s. This is my first road bike.Bought from my neighbour.I`m very happy because is Colnago.


Your _*first*_ road bike is a Colnago? Where do you go from there? lol.  
Seriously though, bro - that is a RESULT. :thumbsup:


----------



## onefour02

deleted


----------



## SPECI

Sorry, l`m actually mountain biker.This is my first ROAD bike.


----------



## onefour02




----------



## fabsroman

You just keep buying Colnagos. LOL

Thanks for finally getting that pic to work out. I had been clicking on link after link with nothing to see.


----------



## fabsroman

How do you like the SRAM compared to the 11 Speed?


----------



## onefour02

i had my sram red for probably 3 months now and i'm loving it. the shifters feel really good in my hands. as for the super record, i have only been out for 2 rides on them, to downshift i would actually have to move my hand up a little. i love the SR11 as well.

i dont like the 7900 when i tried it on a demo bike.


----------



## veloci1

*Pictures of my EP Jet*

Pictures of my dream bike. i just finished her this afternoon.. i will ride her tomorrow. i cannot wait. i will post comments tomorrow pm.


----------



## rward325

Nice bike! How are you liking your Feather brakes? I have several sets of them on bikes and love them.


----------



## veloci1

thank you!

Feather brakes have a smoothness to them that i have not felt on any other. i think they modulate and feel better than ZG, KCNC, Campy and DA. i really , really like them. worth every dime. and to top it off, they are so light.


----------



## boneman

*Thought I had posted when this thread started*

But apparently, that's not the case.

First up is my Tecnos. Not the original model made with EL tubing but the later model with Tecnos 2000 tubing, another Columbus Nivachrome set with some ribbing on the top and down tube. Bought it NOS from a Dutch seller, cheap ($434) as the auction ended over New Year's eve. Ha ha, never have an ending date over Xmas, New Years, etc. It's a 51cm and based on the paint, was probably from the Belgium distributor. Nothing threaded had been chased and it was a pain the get all the tooling to clean the threads, particularly the BB. Frame only weight of 1,550gr.

Shimano DA 7700 running gear except cassette and BB are Ultegra
Phil hubs with Ambrosio Excellight rims and Sapim spokes, built by Paul Hewitt in the UK. Fizik saddle, AC post, ITM Pro 260 strada bars, ITM Millenium stem and Time Impact pedals.

My daily rider in London, replaced a Coppi Gavia which had replaced my Corrado custom steel which was broken (since repaired) in a accident with a Ford Escort. A great steel ride and reasonably light too.

Sadly, it's at my in-laws summer house by Buzzards Bay in Massachusets and no doubt turning into a rust heap. Maybe I'll get there this summer to check it out, assuming it hasn't been pinched.

Next, 2003 C40 from Mike Perry at Maestro. The HP chainstays were introduced for racers in late 2002 and 2003 was the first year of production. I didn't like the look of the stays (I'm still not wild about them) and had it ordered with the normal chainstays and custom AD10 paint, and also a 51cm. Took the better part of 5 months but I had other bikes so no big deal. Actually went down to Maestro in Bognor Regis to pick it up as I lived in London and spent 3 hours talking the Mike. Interesting person and sharp businessman whose shop was fun to just poke around. Frame only weight of 1,145gr.

Campag Record 10 build with Neutrons, ITM Millenium bars, Fizik saddle, Veloflex clinchers and Time Impact pedals. Nothing I don't like about this bike and would buy another in a flash. This one's in storage in Connecticut with a lot of my other bikes.

Last, 1997 Master Olympic with a Flash fork and this one's a 52. I also have a threaded Prescia chrome fork to go with a threaded look. Most Campag Chorus except Record hubs, 36 and 3x to Ambrosio Excellence rims with Panaracer Pasela TG 25c tires. AC post, Fizik saddle, ITM 4 ever stem and Deda Newton shallow bars. All the running gear came off my Merckx EX Ti which I rode for the last 3 years in Shanghai. Heavier than the Merckx as well as the Tecnos, this is one solid ride and in truth, one doesn't notice the difference in weight. Frame only weight of 1,880gr.

I probably have more Merckx's at this point (5) and an equal amount of Basso's but the Colnago's happen to fit me quite well and their handling suits my tastes for most situations.


----------



## Bumblebee Man

Squeegy200 said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> 1998(?) Altain (55cm)
> 
> ]


Is that frame heavy? I once weighed one which was about 2220g without a fork!


----------



## rward325

I have been using mine for almost a year. I was lucky enough to receive one to first production sets in SoCal. The manufacturer is located in Santa Ana, CA and is a top notch guy when it comes to manufacturing.


----------



## alfonso1168

*update on my extreme power*

after a few minor tweaks...


----------



## Richieg

alfonso1168 said:


> after a few minor tweaks...


Looks really nice. How do you like it so far?


----------



## alfonso1168

all that matters to me is that it is one of if not the sexiest bike in my neighborhood....


----------



## fabsroman

It looks a hell of a lot better without those red cages!! The stem is a nice addition too. What made you decide to change the red base on the Prologo Choice. I'm getting the red/black Prologo Choice to put on my NS03 Cristallo.


----------



## alfonso1168

I will say though that I spent a lot of time consulting with my lbs about what size frame I should go with since theres a lot of debate about the proper Colnago fit....I am very happy with the size 48 sloping that I got...even though some will say judging by the height of my seatpost that its too small...


----------



## alfonso1168

actually, fab, im still deciding on that one...however the black base has titanium rails while my red base has chromoly rails....I also have the white cover which I am thinking about using with white handlebar tape....and what do you think about tires, should I get white or red striped tires?


----------



## fabsroman

I'm going to go with red or black tires on mine, and probably go with red Cinelli tape on the bars. I've had white tape on bars before, and it gets black way too quick. I cannot imagine what white striped tires will end up looking like.


----------



## haydos

fabsroman said:


> I'm going to go with red or black tires on mine, and probably go with red Cinelli tape on the bars. I've had white tape on bars before, and it gets black way too quick. I cannot imagine what white striped tires will end up looking like.



Go white Fizik Microtex tape - doesnt get dirty really at all.


----------



## fabsroman

I've actually got it in red sitting in a cabinet because it came with the Fizik Arione that I have on my Cristallo. I'll give it a try on the C50 and see if I want to use it on my bike with the white tape. For some reason, I just love the Cinelli cork gel tape. Maybe because I ride without gloves.


----------



## alfonso1168

switched to Roval wheels....what do you guys think?


----------



## fabsroman

The Roval wheels look really good. Keep them over the DT Swiss wheels. That bike looks smoking. As soon as I finish posting here, I am going to take a look at Roval wheels for my C50.


----------



## Professor funk

alfonso1168 said:


> switched to Roval wheels....what do you guys think?


Now, that's come along very nicely, bro. Great improvement to its looks with the new cages and wheels. It already has the Fabs', and the Prof's approval - so it's all good. *hee hee* :thumbsup: I think the 3 of us should go on a world tour, riding together - just showing them off.


----------



## BunnV

alfonso1168 said:


> switched to Roval wheels....what do you guys think?


I love how the spokes match with the graphics on the wheels! :thumbsup:


----------



## Infini

*Master X Light -- PR82 Saronni*

Got this bike last year... I feel I'm just about all finished with the build... I'm going to change the seatpost to one that is straight, and also cut the skewers. I meant to cut them before shooting and noticed afterwords that I had forgot.

I'm really loving this bike!!

It's a 56cm frame. The wheels are make by Mike Garcia (Odds and Endos) using Speedcific parts. 1500 and some grams if I remember right... which I might not, I'm not very concerned about weight... 

Frame: 2008 Master X Light. PR-82. 56cm
Components: Centaur 10 sp. (Chorus shifters)
Seatpost: Thompson Elite
Saddle: Regal Ti
Stem: Thomson X2 90mm. 1 1/8" of spacers
Bars: Deda Newton. Italian drop. Metal Polish finish. Soaked in lye and polished to make shiny
Tape: Fizik Microtex
Tires: Conti GP 4000s
Bottle Cages: Arundel





























































































Note -- I have these posted on my personal website... I may end up deleting my website and I wouldn't remember to repost these. So if the pictures don't work, if someone would be so kind as to PM me, I'll repost them.


----------



## DannyBoy

*Very nice.*

Good effort, I really like that.


----------



## rward325

Somehow I think I know this bike. Are you in Orange County, CA?


----------



## cotocalicyclist

Very classy :thumbsup: I agree with you though, that bike needs a straight seatpost


----------



## fabsroman

Those pics are insanely nice, both from a bike perspective and a photographic perspective.


----------



## Infini

rward325 said:


> Somehow I think I know this bike. Are you in Orange County, CA?


Not sure who you're asking, but I am not.


----------



## MERAKMAN

OK, best looking bike I have ever seen, best pictures of a bike I have ever seen! U r talented Mr!


----------



## rward325

Asking Ininfi if he is in the O.C. as this looks like a build that I saw being done locally.


----------



## toonraid

Nice build - I had one of these guys and went with DA 7800 to keep the chrome look but then sold the bike and now in the process of re-doing my Altain - I will be using a 2006 Centaur to keep the bright look.


----------



## Professor funk

I really like the Master frame in that colour. I very, very nearly bought it myself, and then the chance of a C-50 frame came along, so I went with that. I'd still love a Master, though. I also almost bought a 1990's Master Olympic with Record grouppo.

I think you've chosen very nice components to complement its classic look (once the seatpost is sorted, and the skewers cut to size, of course). Very nice indeed, bro. I just love stylish bikes, and yours is a credit to the Colnago marque. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1Cebu

Love the C's. Here's mine:

Steel and Titanium









Colnago Bitanio (1996? Mapei Team colors [custom repainted by a local artist]DA 7400, Ambrosio tub rims, Flite Saddle, etc..)

















2009 EPS (AMOO; SR11; FSA bits; Euros 2-way fit; Look Carbon-Ti; SLR carbonio...)


----------



## alfonso1168

are you from Cebu, philippines?


----------



## 1Cebu

Yes. Why?


----------



## alfonso1168

maayong gabii....anyways, im also from the phil. but I live in L.A., California...nice Colnago collection you have......especially the EPS....where in Cebu do you live? I have a few friends there...where did you buy your C's? from a local shop or did you import them?


----------



## jackattack

here is my Nago.
a little heavy but it rides nice....on my wish list a SRAM groupset...to complete the work.
there are some really nice bike out there keep posting.


----------



## fabsroman

Nice bike. How heavy can it really be? My Arte is my crit bike and with the 404's and Campy Record on it, it is sub 16 pounds. I don't really care too much about weight for most of the crits around here.


----------



## stealth

*Hello Colnago lovers*

nice colnago's!!


----------



## stealth

*My colnago*




great feeling / handling ... i love it!


----------



## BunnV

stealth said:


> great feeling / handling ... i love it!


I like it. :thumbsup: 

Great color scheme and the Assaults go perfectly too.


----------



## 1Cebu

alfonso1168 said:


> maayong gabii....anyways, im also from the phil. but I live in L.A., California...nice Colnago collection you have......especially the EPS....where in Cebu do you live? I have a few friends there...where did you buy your C's? from a local shop or did you import them?


Great. Komusta ka? I'm here in Canduman, Mandaue City. As to the C's -- the steel chromoly (Brain) got it from a former Philippine Team cyclist (80's) - Jun Filosofo; the Bititan, from one of the Bikeshops' in Cartimar in the late 90's. The EPS from Wings Bikeshop in HK just last month.


----------



## ClassicSteel71




----------



## i4detail

Last years set up '08 did me well (time to change wheels)
Pro VT-1 Tune mig 45 Mag 150 weight 905 gram
complete bike 15.10lbs


----------



## fabsroman

Nice bike. I am trying to figure out what wheels I want to build for my C50. What is wrong with those wheels you have on the bike? After 2 sets of Tune hubs and trying to maintain them, I am moving away from Tune. Their customer support sucks and I cannot get rid of a noise I am getting from one of my Mag 180 rear hubs. I had no idea that they made a Mag 45 front hub, but that is probably because I have been using traditional spokes and not straight pull spokes for my builds.

Are those rims carbon fiber tubulars, and if so, who makes them. I'm thinking about going with some Ambrosio carbon fiber rims, a White Industries front hub, and a Powertap rear hub. Over time I'll change the rear hub on my Zipps to Powertaps too and e-bay the Tune rear hubs.


----------



## i4detail

Fabs,
Thanks !! those are Lew Pro VT-1 Lew Racing carbon boron super light,very fast good stiffness, but had noise coming out the rear on slow steep climbs
I'm looking at trying some carbon clinchers 
Looks like Paul Lew helped Ritchey with there $4300 clincher design and also signed on to work with Reynolds so don't know if Lew Racing is going to be in business 
Can't wait to ride


----------



## stealth

update colnago clx 

wheels campagnolo neutron / Edge 705


----------



## rward325

Me likes the blue! I have never seen one in Blue before yours. Very very nice bike, enjoy it.


----------



## stealth

thank you , very much ... it's also a great bike ... nice feeling ... and very good acceleration when you speed up ... it's for me a dreambike ...
update planned in summer : cosmic carbon SLR or the cosmic carbon SL 09 (much cheaper than SLR) ... 

greetings David


----------



## Maybeck




----------



## fick

Maybeck,
What stem are you using?


----------



## 1Cebu

Updated build


----------



## Richieg

1Cebu said:


> Updated build


 Wow, looks good. Do you live in Florida? Just wondering where you bought the frame, etc.


----------



## 1Cebu

Richieg said:


> Wow, looks good. Do you live in Florida? Just wondering where you bought the frame, etc.


Nope. Live in Cebu, Philippines. Purchased the frame from the Colnago Distributor in HongKong. A short 3 hour flight away. All the other parts from a lbs here in Cebu.


----------



## Richieg

1Cebu said:


> Nope. Live in Cebu, Philippines. Purchased the frame from the Colnago Distributor in HongKong. A short 3 hour flight away. All the other parts from a lbs here in Cebu.


 Oh ok, I saw the palm trees in the back ground and thought maybe you lived in Florida. I say this because I live in Florida and I don't know of many Colnago dealers here. How do you like the bike so far?


----------



## 1Cebu

It's the fastest bike I've ridden [past/other bikes -- Giant OCR (alu), Airborne Zeppelin (Ti), Vellum Edge (carbon), Vellum Equilibrium (carbon), Colnago Bitanio (Ti), Colnago Brain (Steel)]. In sprints, it is an unfair advantage. Its stiffness also helps in long and steady climbs (but i still suck -- i'm a 46 y.o., 5'8", 185 lbs.), and help you rocket in hard gears in short hard one. Finally, it still has the magic carpet ride the C's are known for. In short -- it's my best bike ever.


----------



## Richieg

1Cebu said:


> It's the fastest bike I've ridden [past/other bikes -- Giant OCR (alu), Airborne Zeppelin (Ti), Vellum Edge (carbon), Vellum Equilibrium (carbon), Colnago Bitanio (Ti), Colnago Brain (Steel)]. In sprints, it is an unfair advantage. Its stiffness also helps in long and steady climbs (but i still suck -- i'm a 46 y.o., 5'8", 185 lbs.), and help you rocket in hard gears in short hard one. Finally, it still has the magic carpet ride the C's are known for. In short -- it's my best bike ever.


 It looks really nice with the Fulcrum wheels and Record 11. I just bought the Colnago EP but have not built it up yet. It does have a nice ride even on rough streets. Your happy with the Record 11? Also, didn't you have the new Eurus tubeless wheels in one of your photos? How did the new tires work out?


----------



## colnago_ed

1Cebu said:


> Updated build


:thumbsup: nice :thumbsup: beautiful bike


----------



## Maybeck

fick said:


> Maybeck,
> What stem are you using?


John Slawta made it for me. It's fillet-brazed cromo, with a traditional single bolt bar-clamp.


----------



## 1Cebu

Richieg said:


> It looks really nice with the Fulcrum wheels and Record 11. I just bought the Colnago EP but have not built it up yet. It does have a nice ride even on rough streets. Your happy with the Record 11? Also, didn't you have the new Eurus tubeless wheels in one of your photos? How did the new tires work out?


Except for the steep price ..... i'm happy with the SR11. Definitely, the ergo levers are far better than the old ones. So are the brakes. But the greatest improvement, for me, is the crankset. Its a pleasure to spin ...... maybe because of extra stiffness .. or the new ceramic bearings (Campagnolo calls it CULT - for Ceramic Ultimate Level Technology). The only hassle is the new 11 speed chain. You need a new and special Chain Tool to ensure a proper connection. And the Chain Tool is quite costly .... hence, you have to pray that your lbs has one .... otherwise, the chain will not be properly and safely connected.

As to the 2-way fit Euros (that's how Campy and Fulcrum calls it ..... instead of tubeless compatible as labeled by Shimano), its a great training wheels. With tubeless (plus 2 oz. of Stan's sealant per wheel) pinch flats and small punctures are taken out of the picture -- great for epic rides. Relative heavy though and no tire choices (here in my place only the Hutchison Fusion tubeless is available).


----------



## onefour02

*CLX and CX1*


----------



## Richieg

onefour02 said:


>


 What do you like better, the Super 11 or Sram Red?


----------



## rward325

Love the CX1 with Super 11!


----------



## nikran01

i just want to say that the red c-50 with lightweights at the top of this page is an absolute thing of beauty....just one thing...why on earth would someone buy such a beautiful italian piece of machinery and put shimano on it...i'm lost for an answer to this...please tell me...

2009 Colnago EPS AMIT
Fulcrum Zeros/Campy Bora Ultra 2's
11spd Super Record
Look Ti


----------



## fabsroman

Where is your picture? Can't drool without a picture.


----------



## Richieg

nikran01 said:


> i just want to say that the red c-50 with lightweights at the top of this page is an absolute thing of beauty....just one thing...why on earth would someone buy such a beautiful italian piece of machinery and put shimano on it...i'm lost for an answer to this...please tell me...
> 
> 2009 Colnago EPS AMIT
> Fulcrum Zeros/Campy Bora Ultra 2's
> 11spd Super Record
> Look Ti


 I didn't see the C50 your talking about. It's on this page? I must admit, I just bought a new EP and was tempted to go with the new 7900. It's pretty amazing looking in persron. If I were buying a Time or something else, I might have gone in the direction of the new Shimano stuff.


----------



## fabsroman

The C50 he is talking about is at the very top of this entire thread. It is the 3rd or 4th post I believe. It is the red and white with what looks like black and white racing flags on it paint scheme. I think it is a 2005 paint scheme, but I cannot remember the actual code for it.


----------



## Professor funk

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2059285#post2059285


----------



## Professor funk

fabsroman said:


> The C50 he is talking about is at the very top of this entire thread. It is the 3rd or 4th post I believe. It is the red and white with what looks like black and white racing flags on it paint scheme. I think it is a 2005 paint scheme, but I cannot remember the actual code for it.


This one, bro? 2005, PR11, I believe.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=482297#post482297


----------



## fabsroman

That would be the one, and PR11 would be the correct paint scheme. I was debating between that and NS03 for my Cristallo.


----------



## zoomtt

Just finished building up my first colnago

08 Extreme Power 58 traditional

Dura Ace Shifter
Dura Ace Dérailleurs
Dura Ace Crank 50-39
Dura Ace Cassette 12-27
Feather Brakes
SpeedPlay Zeros
HED Jet C2 wheels
Ritchey WCS Carbon Stream handlebar
Ritchey WCS Carbon Stem 120 mm
Ritchey WCS headset
Ritchey WCS Carbon One bolt Seatpost 
Fizik Arionne
Moro De Elite Carbon Cages


----------



## corky

Classy!

Interested in your experiences with the Feather brakes......


----------



## rward325

Beats the hell out of a cracked De Rosa eh? The feathers are the bomb. I now have them on 3 bikes.


----------



## simplyhankk

noice!


----------



## zoomtt

rward325 said:


> Beats the hell out of a cracked De Rosa eh? The feathers are the bomb. I now have them on 3 bikes.


That is right Robert.  

I loved that DeRosa, but the ride on the Colnago was just plain amazing. Very compliant but rock solid when I stand on it.

FeatherBrakes are excellent. Setup is a breeze. They perform at par with Dura-Ace brakes, but the weight savings is great :thumbsup: ZeroG brakes (only thing I have tried aftermarket than feathers) was just plain weak and impossible to adjust.


----------



## ibrahms

I'm 173cm too, I want to know what frame size of your EPS, thanks!


----------



## sabre104

*Just finished*

I just finished my 08 PR00 48s Colnago. I just hope it stops raining so I can ride it soon. The weather in the DC area sucks this time of the year.


----------



## zoomtt

sabre104 said:


> I just finished my 08 PR00 48s Colnago. I just hope it stops raining so I can ride it soon. The weather in the DC area sucks this time of the year.



Wow great color accents. You did a great job! The bike looks fantastic!


----------



## Aussie Rider

*Technos*

Just finished building a Colnago Techos, Columbus Gilco tubing

Sram Rival 10s Drivetrain
Campagnolo Monoplaner brakes
Mavic Open Pro 36h laced to Campagnolo Record hubs 
Colnago Prologo saddle
3TTT bars & Panto Cinelli stem

Not as fancy as some of the Carbon beauties here but still a nice ride


----------



## Tony Nguyen

perfect match for the saddle, tape and rim... you can't really execute that combination unless the colors are spot on identical. i like how you kept it carbon free with an alloy seat post and quill stem... very classic looking. awesome job! but what would make the bike perfect for me is a classic 90's era c-record crankset!


----------



## toonraid

That looks like my old frame shipped out to Australia via ebay - except mine was the Olympic frame but exact colour.


----------



## Aussie Rider

Tony Nguyen said:


> perfect match for the saddle, tape and rim... you can't really execute that combination unless the colors are spot on identical. i like how you kept it carbon free with an alloy seat post and quill stem... very classic looking. awesome job! but what would make the bike perfect for me is a classic 90's era c-record crankset!


Thanks for the comments

Totally agree with c-record cranks but I ride compact cranks these days (call me soft) and as I intend the Technos to be one of my main rides (others being BMC Team Machine & Master Olympic) I had to make compromises


----------



## MERAKMAN

Aussie Rider said:


> Thanks for the comments
> 
> Totally agree with c-record cranks but I ride compact cranks these days (call me soft) and as I intend the Technos to be one of my main rides (others being BMC Team Machine & Master Olympic) I had to make compromises


Ooh! Sorry to harpoon this thread, but how does the BMC team machine rate as a super bike?


----------



## Aussie Rider

MERAKMAN said:


> Ooh! Sorry to harpoon this thread, but how does the BMC team machine rate as a super bike?


Don't know about being a 'super bike' but I'm very happy with mine, very stiff but also compliant on rough surfaces

I think I have a photo of it in my gallery


----------



## Squidward

Aussie Rider said:


> Thanks for the comments
> 
> Totally agree with c-record cranks but I ride compact cranks these days (call me soft) and as I intend the Technos to be one of my main rides (others being BMC Team Machine & Master Olympic) I had to make compromises


You can always try Centaur CT square taper cranks. That's what I did on my old Colnago International.


----------



## y tin

Here's mine, not exactly fresh out the box, but new for me.
Pic quality not that great (via iphone).

View attachment 160533


----------



## toonraid

Thats a hell of a bike - would be nice to see some better pics when u get round to it.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Aussie Rider said:


> Don't know about being a 'super bike' but I'm very happy with mine, very stiff but also compliant on rough surfaces
> 
> I think I have a photo of it in my gallery


Sorry couldn't find your Pro Machine pics, only your v nice black SLT01...So now you have both models? How do they compare? Sorry Colnago people....


----------



## Aussie Rider

MERAKMAN said:


> Sorry couldn't find your Pro Machine pics, only your v nice black SLT01...So now you have both models? How do they compare? Sorry Colnago people....


SLT01 is a BMC Team Machine, I don't have a Pro Machine which is a SLC01


----------



## Jbartmc

*Newly Built Extreme Power in PR00*

This is my new Extreme Power in PR00. The bike is built with the Campagnolo Super Record 11 Speed gruppo; Shamal Ultra wheels, Record seatpost, Chris King headset, FSA K Force bars (stem is on order).


----------



## Richieg

Jbartmc said:


> This is my new Extreme Power in PR00. The bike is built with the Campagnolo Super Record 11 Speed gruppo; Shamal Ultra wheels, Record seatpost, Chris King headset, FSA K Force bars (stem is on order).


 Looks very nice. How do you like it so far? Are the Shamal's a hard ride?


----------



## kjmunc

*My new (to me) C50 PR23*

Just finished my winter project.....63cm C50 in PR23. It's passed through a few hands before I picked it up but it's in great shape. I went with an appropriate yet sensible build:

Record 10 all around except the cranks which are Chorus
Wheels: Ambrosio Nemesis 28h laced to DT Swiss 240s hubs w/Veloflex Carbon tires
ITM stem w/Deda 215 (my all-time go-to bars)

This is my first Colnago after owning pretty much every other major brand over the years. I'm looking forward to breaking her in on some nice long rides around the North Shore.


----------



## Jbartmc

*Shamal Ultra*

I like the ride of the wheels--they are responsive and pretty light. I am lucky to have pretty good roads in my area, but on rougher roads (spider webbed pavement) you feel the road. Overall, I am happy with them.


----------



## smokva

Jbartmc said:


> This is my new Extreme Power in PR00. The bike is built with the Campagnolo Super Record 11 Speed gruppo; Shamal Ultra wheels, Record seatpost, Chris King headset, FSA K Force bars (stem is on order).


By the saddle position, number of spacers and stem angle I would say the frame is too small for you.


----------



## thedips

just finished up my bike.. hope you enjoy!

colnago master pista
colnago ernesto panto stem
colnago ernesto panto seatpost 
campagnolo crecord track crank
campagnolo crecord headset
campagnolo crecord pedals/toe clips/straps
campagnolo bolts
cinelli criterium handlebar / cinelli cloth bartape
selle italia concor lite saddle
phil wood slr hubs 
all parts polished

<img src="https://i41.tinypic.com/2rr7zpy.jpg" />
<img src="https://i42.tinypic.com/f9m443.jpg" />
<img src="https://i40.tinypic.com/4r6mol.jpg" />
<img src="https://i40.tinypic.com/35i15b8.jpg" />
<img src="https://i39.tinypic.com/bdtwtk.jpg" />
<img src="https://i40.tinypic.com/ek2lqc.jpg" />


----------



## drunken-will

Here's my Master. Mostly Record 08 stuff on there with the exception of the hubs, calipers and chainset which are all 05/06.

Needless to say, it rides like an absolute dream.


----------



## thedips

the master is such a great frame....


----------



## MERAKMAN

Aussie Rider said:


> SLT01 is a BMC Team Machine, I don't have a Pro Machine which is a SLC01


Sorry yes my mistake.


----------



## Mulowe

*SoCal EPS PRZA*

Perfect


----------



## 358pe68

thedips said:


> just finished up my bike.. hope you enjoy!
> 
> colnago master pista
> colnago ernesto panto stem
> colnago ernesto panto seatpost
> campagnolo crecord track crank
> campagnolo crecord headset
> campagnolo crecord pedals/toe clips/straps
> campagnolo bolts
> cinelli criterium handlebar / cinelli cloth bartape
> selle italia concor lite saddle
> phil wood slr hubs
> all parts polished
> <img src="https://i40.tinypic.com/ek2lqc.jpg" />


Holy smoke. :thumbsup: 

What are those rims and tubes ?


----------



## toonraid

Wild guess - polished velocity rims but no idea on tyres as they don't look like the only white tyre i know (white edition conti 4000).


----------



## thedips

toonraid said:


> Wild guess - polished velocity rims but no idea on tyres as they don't look like the only white tyre i know (white edition conti 4000).



wheel build as follows:
velocity deep v - custom polished
phil wood slr track hubs
dt swiss spokes/nipples
vittoria rubino pros all white tires


----------



## ricnroll

*Newly completed Colnago*

Here is my Ebay Colnago. What do you think? I believe it's a 54cm Master of unknown vintage. Shimmano 105 components, ITM bar, stem and seat post and Titan wheels.


View attachment 163808


----------



## fabsroman

Nice bike, but it looks a little bigger than a 54cm. Maybe 54 c-c.


----------



## bmafg

*07 Master XL*

Here's mine .. it's an 07 Master XL. I built it with a mixed bag of 10-spd Record/Chorus pieces. Still tinkering with the bar placement.

Love the ride. Unfortunately, I went down pretty hard on wet RR tracks last weekend so it will be a couple more weeks before my shoulder will let me ride. Luckily, I took the damage and the bike is fine. Maybe I'll take the time off the bike to take some better pics 

jim


----------



## ricnroll

fabsroman said:


> Nice bike, but it looks a little bigger than a 54cm. Maybe 54 c-c.


Fabsroman, you have an eagle eye. It's 54 c-c and probably around 55 c-t.


----------



## Eyorerox

*My Master X Light*

3T bar and Stem
Chorus 11


----------



## onefour02




----------



## enzo269

my new extreme c KOM


----------



## fabsroman

Awesome looking Extreme C.

What brakes are those? I have never seen them before.


----------



## enzo269

fabsroman said:


> Awesome looking Extreme C.
> 
> What brakes are those? I have never seen them before.


Thanks man.. Here is a link to the brakes.. They are M5's

http://www.m5-ligfietsen.nl/site/EN/_m5__Lightweight_bike_parts/M5-side-pull-brake


----------



## BunnV

enzo269 said:


> my new extreme c KOM


Beautiful. I love that one piece bar/stem. :thumbsup:


----------



## simplyhankk

I thought someone should snag that off the bay...good move. Hope you enjoy the ride.


----------



## enzo269

simplyhankk said:


> I thought someone should snag that off the bay...good move. Hope you enjoy the ride.


thanks!


----------



## ClassicSteel71

bmafg said:


> Here's mine .. it's an 07 Master XL. I built it with a mixed bag of 10-spd Record/Chorus pieces. Still tinkering with the bar placement.
> 
> Love the ride. Unfortunately, I went down pretty hard on wet RR tracks last weekend so it will be a couple more weeks before my shoulder will let me ride. Luckily, I took the damage and the bike is fine. Maybe I'll take the time off the bike to take some better pics
> 
> jim


You picked some odd build options there my friend.


----------



## ClassicSteel71

simplyhankk said:


> I thought someone should snag that off the bay...good move. Hope you enjoy the ride.


Ditto..


----------



## Colsee50

*St02 C50*

Here's my new C50. Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## Richieg

Colsee50 said:


> Here's my new C50. Hope you enjoy the pics.


 Like the color. What size is this?


----------



## Colsee50

Richieg.........it is a size 53.


----------



## veloci1

Here is my newest image for my favorite ride
those are Ligero Ceramic coated wheels with PT


----------



## nrspeed

veloci1- Thats hot. Can you post up more pics of that beauty?
Did you paint the seatpost? Can you get rid of the Red fulcrum logos on the crank and valve caps?


----------



## veloci1

nrspeed, thank you for the compliments. this one is my favorite bike out of all the ones i've had. the looks, handling and everything about this colnago is just amazing. though i am italian, i always thought that Colnagos were a little overpriced and that their reputation was just a marketing gimmick. after having a Cervelo R3, Soloist Sl and a look 595 i regret not getting a Colnago before. this bike is just everything i ever wanted on a bike. well, enough of that. your first question: can i post more pictures? just look below. second, can i get rid of the red on the cranks? yes and no. yes, i could get a different set of cranks but not right now. No, i cannot remove the red from this cranks. it is under the clear coat.
i had a Vivyl sleeve made for the seatpost. i htought about painting the seatpost, but, i thought the vynil will look better. notive the little Colnago logo on the sides.


----------



## MERAKMAN

veloci1 said:


> nrspeed, thank you for the compliments. this one is my favorite bike out of all the ones i've had. the looks, handling and everything about this colnago is just amazing. though i am italian, i always thought that Colnagos were a little overpriced and that their reputation was just a marketing gimmick. after having a Cervelo R3, Soloist Sl and a look 595 i regret not getting a Colnago before. this bike is just everything i ever wanted on a bike. well, enough of that. your first question: can i post more pictures? just look below. second, can i get rid of the red on the cranks? yes and no. yes, i could get a different set of cranks but not right now. No, i cannot remove the red from this cranks. it is under the clear coat.
> i had a Vivyl sleeve made for the seatpost. i htought about painting the seatpost, but, i thought the vynil will look better. notive the little Colnago logo on the sides.


Lovin it, lovin it, lovin it! Love that AleJet colour scheme. Mr Colnago has such a frame, held in the arms of a statue of a racing cyclist, in his office...

Could I ask how you rate the new 2009 Ultremo R tyres please?


----------



## veloci1

The Ultremo R's are just the best tires i've ridden. no flats in over a year and the roll really smoothly. Also, they allow you to really lean the bike in turn. their traction is better than conti GP4000 S in my experience. but, my front tire developed the infamous bulge this last weekend. Schwalbe has issued a notice regarding a batch or batches of tires that might develop the inperfection. they are replacing them for free and it only takes about a week. so, if you are buying new ones, make sure you ask if they are the new and improved version. again, they have not identified the bad batch number yet, so , it is a hit and miss at this point. i have another pair on my wife's bike and they are just fine.


----------



## MERAKMAN

veloci1 said:


> The Ultremo R's are just the best tires i've ridden. no flats in over a year and the roll really smoothly. Also, they allow you to really lean the bike in turn. their traction is better than conti GP4000 S in my experience. but, my front tire developed the infamous bulge this last weekend. Schwalbe has issued a notice regarding a batch or batches of tires that might develop the inperfection. they are replacing them for free and it only takes about a week. so, if you are buying new ones, make sure you ask if they are the new and improved version. again, they have not identified the bad batch number yet, so , it is a hit and miss at this point. i have another pair on my wife's bike and they are just fine.


Hi thanks for letting me know. Are there any visible differences between the faulty batch and the new, improved versions? Why have they been bulging out? This sounds dangerous to me!


----------



## veloci1

the new ones are 195 grams instead of the 180 grams . so, i am assuming the increased the thickness on the belts or some area of the inner tire.

i was not able to get the blue ones becasue they were out of stock for another 2 weeks. so, i got the all black and silver lettering. those will make the bike look really stealthy.

i will post new pictures soon.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Does it say the weight differences on the packaging? How will I know the differences between new improved and slightly worrying old tyres please? Don't worry about the colour as long theres no bulging!


----------



## KennyG

*My new Extreme Power & my old C50*

Here is my completed 2008 EP in ST01. I had it completed about 2 months ago, but am just getting around to posting pics. The ride is EXCEPTIONAL. :thumbsup: Also posting a pic of my C50 that is now for sale on Ebay (wife won't let me keep both!) :cryin: 

Enjoy...


----------



## MERAKMAN

Is there no way you can keep them both!?  How does the EP ride compared to the C50?


----------



## KennyG

I have a great wife, and she would probably let me keep both if I pushed the issue, but I am wanting to get a “bad weather” road bike to keep my EP from getting nasty on wet/rainy days. If I were to keep my C50 as this second bike, I wouldn’t want to take it out in bad weather either! 

Regarding the ride difference in the EP vs C50, it is hard for me to isolate a frame vs frame comparison because my parts package is so different on both bikes (5 year old Ultegra with Mavic wheels on the C50 vs full Campy Record and Campy wheels on the EP). My EP is almost three pounds lighter at 15lbs 15oz, the difference in the frames is about 200 grams less for the EP. The EP feels lighter, stiffer, and more racy to me than my C50 did. I seem to feel the road a little more on the EP (which I wanted), but it is not harsh. The C50 felt a little dull to me at times due to its damping qualities, but some may prefer this. I basically wanted a bike that had the looks, handling, and pedigree of the C50, but with a little firmer road feel and a little lighter. My EP fits this bill perfectly.


----------



## MERAKMAN

KennyG said:


> I have a great wife, and she would probably let me keep both if I pushed the issue, but I am wanting to get a “bad weather” road bike to keep my EP from getting nasty on wet/rainy days. If I were to keep my C50 as this second bike, I wouldn’t want to take it out in bad weather either!
> 
> Regarding the ride difference in the EP vs C50, it is hard for me to isolate a frame vs frame comparison because my parts package is so different on both bikes (5 year old Ultegra with Mavic wheels on the C50 vs full Campy Record and Campy wheels on the EP). My EP is almost three pounds lighter at 15lbs 15oz, the difference in the frames is about 200 grams less for the EP. The EP feels lighter, stiffer, and more racy to me than my C50 did. I seem to feel the road a little more on the EP (which I wanted), but it is not harsh. The C50 felt a little dull to me at times due to its damping qualities, but some may prefer this. I basically wanted a bike that had the looks, handling, and pedigree of the C50, but with a little firmer road feel and a little lighter. My EP fits this bill perfectly.



Still a shame to sell the C50 though. If its for financial reasons then fair enough, but are you sure your not going to regret selling that beautiful baby sometime down the line? BTW did you know that the whole C50 range has gone English BB? I reckon the demand for the 'older' style Italian BB is going to increase, (but maybe thats just only me wanting the traditional Italian BB). Good luck whatever u decide to do!


----------



## fabsroman

KennyG said:


> I have a great wife, and she would probably let me keep both if I pushed the issue, but I am wanting to get a “bad weather” road bike to keep my EP from getting nasty on wet/rainy days. If I were to keep my C50 as this second bike, I wouldn’t want to take it out in bad weather either!
> 
> Regarding the ride difference in the EP vs C50, it is hard for me to isolate a frame vs frame comparison because my parts package is so different on both bikes (5 year old Ultegra with Mavic wheels on the C50 vs full Campy Record and Campy wheels on the EP). My EP is almost three pounds lighter at 15lbs 15oz, the difference in the frames is about 200 grams less for the EP. The EP feels lighter, stiffer, and more racy to me than my C50 did. I seem to feel the road a little more on the EP (which I wanted), but it is not harsh. The C50 felt a little dull to me at times due to its damping qualities, but some may prefer this. I basically wanted a bike that had the looks, handling, and pedigree of the C50, but with a little firmer road feel and a little lighter. My EP fits this bill perfectly.


I would keep the C50 as your bad weather bike. Lucky for me, I don't ride in the rain and don't have to make that decision.

My C50 frame weighs 1,206 grams, which is almost the same as your EP. I think the older C50's were heavier than the new ones, and that the new ones might use more high modulus carbon fiber in them. I can feel the road plenty with my Cristallo and am hoping that I will feel it a lot less on the C50.

Good luck with the C50, regardless of what you decide to do with it.


----------



## nrspeed

Older C50s with the longer = stiffer lugs are more desirable. 

Keep it if you can.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Lets start a campaign, 'Save the C50!'


----------



## KennyG

You "save the C50" guys have just won the first battle. No bids at the end of the auction! My starting bid was VERY resonable, especially for the condition of the frame (excellent condition). I am NOT going lower and selling it for less than what it is worth. Could it be the economy? I will be speaking to my wife this evening...


----------



## bwhite_4

I missed the auction and most of this conversation .... what was your starting price?

Was it full bike or just frame/fork?

Could be the economy ...


----------



## fabsroman

KennyG said:


> You "save the C50" guys have just won the first battle. No bids at the end of the auction! My starting bid was VERY resonable, especially for the condition of the frame (excellent condition). I am NOT going lower and selling it for less than what it is worth. Could it be the economy? I will be speaking to my wife this evening...


It is definitely the economy. I just saw a new Extreme Power go for just over $2,000. If that were my frame I never would have set the reserve that low, but somebody might have needed money. Right now, if you have cash on ebay and the seller needs the money, there are some great bargains that can be had. Of course, with 5 Colnagos already in the house, I think an Extreme Power might cause an Extreme Marital Conflict.

If you don't need the money, keep the frame. I saw the auction and thought the initial price was pretty good. I'd say I am really surprised that it didn't sell, but in this economy I'm not going to be surprised by anything. I have tons of clients that are owed money by their clients/customers and my invoices aren't getting paid as fast as they were 3 years ago. Money is tight for almost everybody.


----------



## bwhite_4

It was New - New .... from a seller? That is low.

Colorado Cyclist has it for $2500, but not in my size. You ride a 50cm sloping, right?

They and Back Country had really good prices on C50s ... I think they were $2250 or right around that price. They appear to be all sold out though.


----------



## kjmunc

Selling a C50 without a fork is tough. It's hard enough to track down a fork to match, and harder still to find one at a reasonable price (i.e., not new retail price). 

Flecha's Rabobank Extreme Power is for sale on ebay with BIN price of $4k and I'm sure will go for less than that, so prices are definitely down on even the rarest of frames.


----------



## fabsroman

I think it was New New from a seller, but the seller wasn't a retailer. Probably somebody that bought it and then fell on hard economic times and didn't have the funds to build it, much less keep it. Of course, this is all speculation. I believe it started out as a no reserve auction.

Here it is:

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLNAGO-EXTREME...0325662948QQptZRoadQ5fBikesQQsalenotsupported

It was built up and the steerer tube had been cut, but it was my size (i.e., the C50 I just bought for $3,200 is a 53cm traditional).

This one went for $1,750, but it was slightly used. Still a pretty good bargain:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-Extreme...0327054718QQptZRoadQ5fBikesQQsalenotsupported

This brand new C50 didn't sell at $2,300:

http://cgi.ebay.com/COLNAGO-C50-FRA...0346502325QQptZRoadQ5fBikesQQsalenotsupported


----------



## bwhite_4

Maybe they'll accept a trade for my E1. 

I'll even include the fork.


----------



## KennyG

bwhite_4 said:


> I missed the auction and most of this conversation .... what was your starting price?
> 
> Was it full bike or just frame/fork?
> 
> Could be the economy ...



The listing was for my C50 frame only (no fork). It is pictured above as a complete bike. Starting bid was $1399. It is in excellent condition - I would say as nice as any Colnago on Ebay with the exception of brand new frames. I am having an issue with the fork, which is why I am selling it as a frame only.

FORK STORY: When my LBS was removing the King headset lower race from the fork, they found that it had bonded so tightly to the fork's circular metal plate that rests on top of the fork crown that this fork plate came up off the fork crown along with the headset race. He is currently trying to remove them both (they are still attached) from the steerer tube, but it is apparently a slow process since the tolerance is so tight and there isn't a tool meant to pull this piece all the way up the steerer tube. Have any of you heard of this happening before? It is a 2004 Colnago Force fork. My LBS mechanic called Colnago and they said the metal plate could just be replaced back on the fork crown if it is not damaged in trying to separate it from the still attached headset race. Otherwise, I could buy a new plate from them to put back on the fork (but I have to buy a Colnago headset along with it since this fork plate is not sold seperately buy them). I am skeptical about how this resolution will work, since I am assuming this plate is supposed to be bonded to the carbon fork crown, and not just resing on it, but who knows? This is a big pain!


----------



## fabsroman

KennyG said:


> The listing was for my C50 frame only (no fork). It is pictured above as a complete bike. Starting bid was $1399. It is in excellent condition - I would say as nice as any Colnago on Ebay with the exception of brand new frames. I am having an issue with the fork, which is why I am selling it as a frame only.
> 
> FORK STORY: When my LBS was removing the King headset lower race from the fork, they found that it had bonded so tightly to the fork's circular metal plate that rests on top of the fork crown that this fork plate came up off the fork crown along with the headset race. He is currently trying to remove them both (they are still attached) from the steerer tube, but it is apparently a slow process since the tolerance is so tight and there isn't a tool meant to pull this piece all the way up the steerer tube. Have any of you heard of this happening before? It is a 2004 Colnago Force fork. My LBS mechanic called Colnago and they said the metal plate could just be replaced back on the fork crown if it is not damaged in trying to separate it from the still attached headset race. Otherwise, I could buy a new plate from them to put back on the fork (but I have to buy a Colnago headset along with it since this fork plate is not sold seperately buy them). I am sceptical about how this resolution will work, since I am assuming this plate is supposed to be bonded to the carbon fork crown, and not just resing on it, but who knows? This is a big pain!


I've got an idea for you. Sell the fork with the frame and post the above explanation and pictures of it. For all you know, a potential buyer would want to use a Chris King headset on the frame and this isn't an issue whatsoever. I've used Chris King headsets on all my Colnago frames.


----------



## KennyG

fabsroman said:


> I've got an idea for you. Sell the fork with the frame and post the above explanation and pictures of it. For all you know, a potential buyer would want to use a Chris King headset on the frame and this isn't an issue whatsoever. I've used Chris King headsets on all my Colnago frames.


The lower headset race is unfortunately already damaged from trying to separate it from the fork crown plate, so it can't be re-used. I have a feeling that the fork crown plate is going to need replacement as well once it is finally removed from the steerer tube and separated from the race. I want to wait until the fork is back to a fully usable condition before I would be comfortable trying to sell it. Fortunately, none of the carbon or structure of the fork has been damaged.


----------



## fabsroman

KennyG said:


> The lower headset race is unfortunately already damaged from trying to separate it from the fork crown plate, so it can't be re-used. I have a feeling that the fork crown plate is going to need replacement as well once it is finally removed from the steerer tube and separated from the race. I want to wait until the fork is back to a fully usable condition before I would be comfortable trying to sell it. Fortunately, none of the carbon or structure of the fork has been damaged.


In that case, wait until the fork is available for sale and then sell the entire thing together if you still want to try and sell it. After you do all this work getting the fork crown race off and getting the fork back to normal, it will be pretty ironic if you end up keeping it. According to Murphy's Law, that is what will happen.


----------



## gibson00

As others have said, you'll get nothing like what you were asking for it. With new C50's and EP's going for just over 2k, no one will pay 1400+ for a well used (well used as in more than a couple of months) frame that is missing a $400+ fork...
We've all been through it. Drive the car off the lot, say good buy to the value...
I took a 2k+ hit on my EP frameset that I sold a while back...


----------



## MERAKMAN

KennyG said:


> You "save the C50" guys have just won the first battle. No bids at the end of the auction! My starting bid was VERY resonable, especially for the condition of the frame (excellent condition). I am NOT going lower and selling it for less than what it is worth. Could it be the economy? I will be speaking to my wife this evening...


Sorry but I really do think you should keep the C50. I think theres a reason for everything, so I would lick your wounds from e bay, get the fork sorted and be very nice to your wife! It doesn't make good sense to sell, financial or on your Heart. Don't let her go dude cos your gonna miss her..


----------



## fabsroman

MERAKMAN said:


> Sorry but I really do think you should keep the C50. I think theres a reason for everything, so I would lick your wounds from e bay, get the fork sorted and be very nice to your wife! It doesn't make good sense to sell, financial or on your Heart. Don't let her go dude cos your gonna miss her..


This reminds me of a discussion my wife and I had after I bought my first Colnago, the Cristallo. It was in late 2006 and I bought it because my Mino Denti with Super Record was 21 year old and showing its age. Anyway, after I finished building the Colnago and taking it on its maiden voyage, I remember a phone call with my wife. I was telling her about how it rode and how much I liked it, and then she said "So what are you going to do with the old bike? How about e-baying it?" I was at a loss for words, which is tough for me, and I was angry. No way was I going to part with my bike of 21 years that I had been through thick and thin with. That is when I had to tell her that my bikes and my guns all have a history to them, and they will all be staying until I die. With that said, I might get rid of some of my lesser Colnagos eventually, but definitely not the Cristallo of the C50. Maybe the Artes since they are my least favorite, but they probably will get broken via racing even though I hope they never touch the ground again.

Needless to say, after that discussion, my wife lets me decide what I am and am not going to ebay. Just sold two pair of Zero Gravity brakes and I'm debating the sale of two Tune rear hubs (i.e., I want to go the Power Tap route).


----------



## MERAKMAN

fabsroman said:


> This reminds me of a discussion my wife and I had after I bought my first Colnago, the Cristallo. It was in late 2006 and I bought it because my Mino Denti with Super Record was 21 year old and showing its age. Anyway, after I finished building the Colnago and taking it on its maiden voyage, I remember a phone call with my wife. I was telling her about how it rode and how much I liked it, and then she said "So what are you going to do with the old bike? How about e-baying it?" I was at a loss for words, which is tough for me, and I was angry. No way was I going to part with my bike of 21 years that I had been through thick and thin with. That is when I had to tell her that my bikes and my guns all have a history to them, and they will all be staying until I die. With that said, I might get rid of some of my lesser Colnagos eventually, but definitely not the Cristallo of the C50. Maybe the Artes since they are my least favorite, but they probably will get broken via racing even though I hope they never touch the ground again.
> 
> Needless to say, after that discussion, my wife lets me decide what I am and am not going to ebay. Just sold two pair of Zero Gravity brakes and I'm debating the sale of two Tune rear hubs (i.e., I want to go the Power Tap route).


I hear you. Sometimes I think they don't understand what our bikes an' stuff mean and then they turn around and surprise you and say its okay to keep them if it makes you happy. I think they're great and now a have more than a hand full of bikes and she has a really nice car ('an things)! Sorted:thumbsup:


----------



## Jbartmc

She has her shoes and purses in addition to the two biggest closets in the house. I have my bikes.


----------



## robert_shawn

It is beautiful:thumbsup: , I love steel Colnagos. I also I love the old Chorus brakes they look really beefy, the only ones better looking to me are C-Record Deltas. The mono-planar brakes do have an advantage over the deltas in that they will actually stop you when they are used . I would really like to build up an 80's or early 90's Colnago with a that Chorus grouppo.

I had a Technos with about half C-Record ( cranks, delta brakes, front der, head set) and the rest was 8 speed record. Someone broke into my garage and stole it a couple of weeks ago:cryin: . 

Shawn


Aussie Rider said:


> Just finished building a Colnago Techos, Columbus Gilco tubing
> 
> Sram Rival 10s Drivetrain
> Campagnolo Monoplaner brakes
> Mavic Open Pro 36h laced to Campagnolo Record hubs
> Colnago Prologo saddle
> 3TTT bars & Panto Cinelli stem
> 
> Not as fancy as some of the Carbon beauties here but still a nice ride


----------



## veloci1

*EP Ale Jet with black tires*

as promised. pictures of my EP Ale Jet with the brand new replacement black Ultremos.


----------



## Gnarly 928

*Just for fun, My CX-1 over my Jack Koehler*

My latest race bike and my first real race bike, a Columbus steel frame custom made for me back in the 80s in Jackson Hole, Wyoming.

The CX-1 is great, built with Dura Ace 9sp and has won me some races. An excellent all around race bike.

The Koehler bike won me some races too. I just re-assembled it(also with some Dura Ace, this time) after running into Jack Koehler last fall at a Senior race in S. Utah. I rode the two back to back yesterday, and I must say, the old ride gives up not much to the new one, except maybe a Kilo or two of weight. One surprise was getting on the old ride, it felt perfect...exactly right. I took out my tape and decided to revise my Colnago set-up to mimic the fit of my '80s custom...a great testament to Jack Koehler and his skill at building a super custom bike some 30 years ago that still fits.
Don Hanson


----------



## MERAKMAN

veloci1 said:


> as promised. pictures of my EP Ale Jet with the brand new replacement black Ultremos.


Thanks for pic, looks cool!


----------



## veloci1

here is my EP with the replacement Ultremo R in black. i cannot see any markings on the new Ultremos that would differentiate them from the ones in the recall.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Gnarly 928 said:


> My latest race bike and my first real race bike, a Columbus steel frame custom made for me back in the 80s in Jackson Hole, Wyoming.
> 
> The CX-1 is great, built with Dura Ace 9sp and has won me some races. An excellent all around race bike.
> 
> The Koehler bike won me some races too. I just re-assembled it(also with some Dura Ace, this time) after running into Jack Koehler last fall at a Senior race in S. Utah. I rode the two back to back yesterday, and I must say, the old ride gives up not much to the new one, except maybe a Kilo or two of weight. One surprise was getting on the old ride, it felt perfect...exactly right. I took out my tape and decided to revise my Colnago set-up to mimic the fit of my '80s custom...a great testament to Jack Koehler and his skill at building a super custom bike some 30 years ago that still fits.
> Don Hanson


Thats some view out of your garage windows! Where is that in the World? Looks like some good cycling, on quiet roads to be had there?


----------



## Gnarly 928

*Yes, excellent cycling around here..*



MERAKMAN said:


> Thats some view out of your garage windows! Where is that in the World? Looks like some good cycling, on quiet roads to be had there?


 Where do you see a view out of my garage window? That pic of the two bikes is my side porch.

I live in the Columbia River Gorge, about an hour east of Portland, Or. on the east slope of the Cascades. There are many many paved forest service logging and access roads all through the Cascades, plus lots of small "Market Roads" again paved to get the farmers grain harvest to market. Below are a couple of the local races..I can access all of these courses riding right from my house..but we have plenty of other rides that are the same style... My favorite is my own "Around the block" a century starting from my driveway and looping up the Klickitat river north then west past the base of Mt. Adams and south down the White Salmon River to the Columbia...then East back up the Columbia to home again...98 or 108, depending on if I go on into Trout Lake and stop for some Huckleberry pie..About 9000' of climbing, I guess. I usually see maybe 20 cars all morning until I hit SR 14, the highway on the Washington shore of the Columbia..only about 8 miles of 'busy' two lane to finish up...(Maybe two-5 cars per minute)

It is often quite windy in the Gorge proper, but any of the side valleys, the winds are less..

The Goldendale loop in this first site is my regular training ride.. I do it once or twice a week, with a little added climbing (2000' up Canyon Road and then down into the Klickitat River road) because it's easy to start without driving anywhere. The Saturday Hood River 8:30 bike shop ride is a regular for me too, takes me 15mins to drive over the bridge to start the ride. We often go up to the Cooper Spur Stage of the Mt Hood Cycling Classic routes on the Sat club ride...

http://www.oregonlive.com/cycling/index.ssf/2008/07/scenic_cycling_around_hood_riv.html

http://www.cherryblossomclassic.com/course-routes/
http://www.mthoodcyclingclassic.com/course-routes/


----------



## Jbartmc

*New C50 in Sunburst*

I sold an older bike to buy a C50. Justin at Pista Palace did a great job assembling the bike. Here it is.


----------



## ctam

Wowee!!! Very nice! I was on vacation last week in San Diego and I stopped in at Pista Palace. Justin and the guys were just finishing an EPS Saronni (I think that's yours too, right?).


----------



## stealth

*jbartmc*: do you know the *weight* of the *original carbon sadlle post *on your C50 (colnago) please... or somebody?? thanks , nice bikes the last weeks...


----------



## Jbartmc

I do not have a proper scale. Look at Wrench Science for the weight. It is pretty good about the "claimed weight" of components.


----------



## guth_c

how is the ride and feel of the Master XL? thinking about getting one coz i saw one for sale for about US$583. my current frame is a CAAD9. i'm sold on the comfort of steel but i don't want to lose the zip and speed of my CAAD9.

given the price i'm worried it might possibly be a fake (knock on wood). what do i have to look out for to make sure it's genuine?

thanks in advance.


----------



## guth_c

Help!

I need advise from you guys. Saw this Master XL going for about US$583. The price is pretty hard to beat so I'm thinking about getting it. How can I be sure it's not fake though? Any telltale Colnago signs I should look for? 

My current bike is a CAAD9 so I'm expecting the Master XL to be heavier, but will it be as zippy and fast as my Cannondale?

Thanks

























https://i551.photobucket.com/albums/ii475/guth_c/colnago/colnagosteel0272.jpg


----------



## guth_c

here are more photos


----------



## fabsroman

guth_c said:


> how is the ride and feel of the Master XL? thinking about getting one coz i saw one for sale for about US$583. my current frame is a CAAD9. i'm sold on the comfort of steel but i don't want to lose the zip and speed of my CAAD9.
> 
> given the price i'm worried it might possibly be a fake (knock on wood). what do i have to look out for to make sure it's genuine?
> 
> thanks in advance.


What year is the Master XL that you are looking at? One of the big things to look for is the star shaped tubing. More like a four leaf clover type of tubing that looks like it is crimped almost the entire length of the tubes. I haven't seen any other frame builder use this type of tubing. Another good thing to look for is the "Colnago" stamped on steel parts, possibly the bottom bracket, and maybe even a cloverleaf cut out on the bottom bracket.

If you are really worried about it, post some pics of the frame. I'm sure there are plenty of experts on this forum that would be able to easily spot a knock off.


----------



## stealth

here is my new colnago... with campagnolo chorus/superrecord - 3T arx stem and handlebar - selle italia signo - look keo carbon - tacx tao ...


----------



## gibson00

Nice!
50 sloper? Looks like it would fit me. 
Which parts did you go chorus, which SR (and why?)?

Cheers


----------



## stealth

Indeed , 50S ... :thumbsup: 

SR only the brakes because i don't like the silvercolored from chorus with this frame/other components... record was not availeble ... so they give me superrecord brakes for the price of chorus... nice done!


----------



## T-shirt

guth_c,

The lugs are unique to Colnago. Concerning tube shapes, I _think_ that the 5 pointed down tube is unique to Colnago, while there may be other frames that use that same 4 pointed top tube...It's been a long time since I've studied this stuff, but I think that's how it goes. 

Anyway, by the lugs alone, it is real.

Thanks,
Tshirt

P.S. In your second post, the fork with the yellow lettering is a Colnago. The other fork that is curved is not a Colnago.


----------



## T-shirt

Jbartmc said:


> I sold an older bike to buy a C50. Justin at Pista Palace did a great job assembling the bike. Here it is.


:thumbsup: That is the best color scheme!


----------



## T-shirt

stealth said:


> ... so they give me superrecord brakes for the price of chorus... nice done!


 What?! This is totally unfair.

That bike looks *sweet*.


----------



## gibson00

stealth said:


> Indeed , 50S ... :thumbsup:
> 
> SR only the brakes because i don't like the silvercolored from chorus with this frame/other components... record was not availeble ... so they give me superrecord brakes for the price of chorus... nice done!


I was thinking of doing the same sort of thing. Getting a Chorus group, and selling the silver calipers and replacing with a pair of 2008 Record black calipers. Trying to convince myself that I can do without the ceramic bearings of Record and SR.... 
I had also been considering DA7900, but I keep reading bad reviews of the rear shifting and noise, etc.


----------



## gibson00

*Sizing Question...*

Hey guys/gals,

Looking for an opinion on sizing....
The below pics are of a '50' sloper and a '54' standard which I used to own, with a saddle height of about 73.2cm. The pics show a 110 stem, but I currently use a 120.
Would you say these were the correct sizes, or would you go up to a '52' sloper and/or '55' standard(TT lengths are not very different)???
When using the 50s, I remember thinking the frame looked small underneath me, but I could still get the contact points where I needed them.
I have stood over a 55 standard in the past, and remember having no clearance, but not sure that means anything.......With a 52S, I think my stem would be right down on the headset, and obviously less seat post showing...
Getting ready to possibly go back to a Colnago, and want to get the sizing right.
Thx!


----------



## haydos

you could go a 55 std if you wanted. I'd only buy a Colnago c series in a trad size (not sloping).

Which ride are you thinking??

Good Luck!


----------



## gibson00

haydos said:


> you could go a 55 std if you wanted. I'd only buy a Colnago c series in a trad size (not sloping).
> 
> Which ride are you thinking??
> 
> Good Luck!


I'm trying to find a used one, so whichever model I find in my size first is probably the one I'll get. 
As of right now, my first choice would be a C50 in standard geo with PR00 paint.

I see there is an EPS in 50S new on ebay for about 3100 US, but it is more than I want to spend (regardless of model).

I wish I had an opportunity to try a 55, but no shops or riders near me have one....and no sloping 52's either...

The non-sloping C50 pictured above was the smoothest ride I've ever had, but I also had different wheels on it, so hard to compare to the other rides I've had.


----------



## fabsroman

I think you will be fine with the 50 sloping or the 54 traditional. I ride a 50 sloping Cristallo with the stem pretty far down, and just got a 53 traditional C50 that I am going to set up with additional spacers under the stem. I like the smaller looking frame beneath me. Plus, from what I have read the longer stem is a good thing for Colnagos.

Now, if you are planning on having back problems and/or raising the stem significantly on the steerer tube, then you should get the larger frame to allow you to do this in the future. As often as you go through frames, you could probably just buy the right size later on if you have to raise the bars up because of back problems.


----------



## nrspeed

gibson, look at the amount of post showing and too many spacers on both pics. 50s and 54 trad are too small for you. You could easily get on a 55 or even a 56. Draw it up on autocad. Look at the seatpost vs headtube proportions. 
I simply do not understand the need for all those spacers.


----------



## 358pe68

nrspeed said:


> gibson, look at the amount of post showing and too many spacers on both pics. 50s and 54 trad are too small for you. You could easily get on a 55 or even a 56. Draw it up on autocad. Look at the seatpost vs headtube proportions.
> I simply do not understand the need for all those spacers.


@ Gibson & nrspeed; I thin both bikes are fine. It's not only the amount of spacers, seat tube etc. but the most important dimension is tt- lenght. Also, saddle - bar drop must be taken into account. (But surely you know these :wink5: ) If you have 110 - 130mm stem, you can't be that wrong. Longer or shorter stem will start to affect bike handling.

I had a hard time choosing between 520 or 530mm trad EPS. Went to smaller (shorter), and couldn't be more happy.

Just my 0.5$, though...


----------



## Voodoochile

*The original CT-1*

I'm probably going to sell it but here's a pic. I finished 2nd place in the Tour of Illinois Wisconson on this over 10 races. Illinois USCF state RR - 4th. Also ABR State Crit - 5th. A few other decent finish's but no wins unfortunately.


----------



## simplyhankk

Nice bike VooDoo, haven't seen that bike in a while. And you're also the first person (other than myself) that uses an SLR T1 saddle on a road bike--isn't that thing comfortable? At least now I know I'm not the only one to use that saddle on a road bike


----------



## Voodoochile

simplyhankk said:


> Nice bike VooDoo, haven't seen that bike in a while. And you're also the first person (other than myself) that uses an SLR T1 saddle on a road bike--isn't that thing comfortable? At least now I know I'm not the only one to use that saddle on a road bike


Actually I switched to an 09 flite gel. It's the most comfortable saddle I've ever owned and I'm a picky sob. The SLR was okay but puts a little too much presure on the sides of my crotch the boney part. If you like the SLR you should try the 09 flite gel. It's really nice.


----------



## simplyhankk

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Voodoochile

I'm not sure where the gel is on a Max but I tried it when it came out and I cannot use a saddle with a hole in it. I need support on the whole saddle just a little relief in the center because I get very uncomfortable. I currently use the new Flite Gel combined with Garneu air gel chamois bibs. I'm more comfortable now than ever. Position has to be right also. I don't know if anyone else has figured this out but at least in my case and I've seen it happen to others also. In the beginning of the season I would be comfortable in the saddle but after racing as much as I used to I would get very uncomfortable in July and August. I couldn't figure out why at first but I have come to the conclusion that being extremely fatigued will cause this at mid season if your not getting enough rest causing a loss in power which always made my pull up more in my pedal stroke pulling me into the saddle and causing more pressure on my crotch. I have seen this happen to other racers also. They would tip forward or even change saddle mid season because of this. Now I make sure I'm letting out the fatigue when it builds up by resting more. God I wish I could have rested more back then. I know I would have been much faster mid season. I always kicked as at the beginning but faded and felt over trained every year for a long time. I raced a formal race, a training crit and at least 1 30 or more mile group ride race for the street sign weekly. I’m enjoying riding much more these days too. I wouldn’t even want to count all the saddles I’ve used over the years. Some I liked but in the long haul always found something I didn’t like about it. I hope I can stick with the Flite gel for a long time because I like it a lot. The old Flite gel sucked because it had the gel exactly where you don’t want it – in the middle causing a protrusion rather than relief in the center. Sorry for the long post


----------



## MERAKMAN

The CT1's a classic. Love the bike!


----------



## Voodoochile

MERAKMAN said:


> The CT1's a classic. Love the bike!


Yeah I should try to hold on to it but I need the money. It seems as if most people sell these for a good buck. Does anyone know what it's worth? It's in new condition only used for one full season,


----------



## MERAKMAN

Voodoochile said:


> Yeah I should try to hold on to it but I need the money. It seems as if most people sell these for a good buck. Does anyone know what it's worth? It's in new condition only used for one full season,


Dude honestly..if you really, really need the dosh then sell it. Though if you can wait abit and recuperate (don't go out so much etc) then keep it. Its such a classic that one day u might wake up and think s##t why did I sell it? God gives and God takes away, if you get my drift!

I talk from experience, plus, there ain't going to be too many genuine Italian made frames being made soon...

good luck in your decision.


----------



## simplyhankk

*My ride says Hi*











I'm no Eddy so Chorus is plenty for me....rides silky smooth like on rails...pedals from old bike, still works perfectly so I'd slap it on...


----------



## fabsroman

Nice bike. Eddy would kick your bike with Chorus. That is why you need Super Record, so you can have every advantage possible against Eddy. My big question is, why a blue Chris Kind headset?

Did you pick this frame up on ebay? It looks like it might just be my size (e.g., 53 traditional). I have the Cristallo in NS03 and was out riding it today.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Isn't Eddy abit old now? Lovely bike!


----------



## yuyt

Here's my 1 year old C50 just fitted with Di2.
Took a short ride in the weekend and it was flawless!


----------



## fabsroman

That is the first Colnago that I have seen in WXIN. Awesome. Of course, I would have gone with Campy, but that is just me. I'm in the process of building up my ST01 C50, which will hopefully be done some time soon.


----------



## simplyhankk

I've never heard of anyone who uses Di2 speak anything short about it...none...guess they really work!


----------



## Ride-Fly

simplyhankk said:


> I'm no Eddy so Chorus is plenty for me....rides silky smooth like on rails...pedals from old bike, still works perfectly so I'd slap it on...


Nice bike! I have one too and love it! Just one note though about your build, re your shifter cables. Having just built mine up, I recall that the cable housings are pre-lubed at the end where the "Campagnolo" is stamped and so the directions say to insert the cable into that end so that it lubes the rest of the cable and housing along the way. From your pics, it looks like the Campy stamp on the housing goes into the cable stop and not into the ergolevers as it is supposed to. You should not see the Campy stamp on the shifter housing as it will be covered up by the bar wrap. It may be too late to remedy as the pre-lube may have been pushed out the open end. Talk to a reputable Campy mech and see what they think. You might be able to lube the cables during an annual tune-up. Nice bike once again!! BTW, what is the story on the blue CK? Nothing wrong with it, but there isn't anything else blue on your bike. I chose a green CK over a red one on mine, even though there is a lot more red on mine build. Cheers!!!


----------



## Ride-Fly

*My Two Colnagos*

'08 Extreme C with Record 11 and Reynolds Attacks. Tires are going white when these wear out. 3T post, SLR Kit Carbonio Flow saddle, Spesh Shallow Drop SL bars (Awesome bars BTW) with white Fizik tape. Pic taken on Flagstaff Rd in Boulder.

'05 Mix with Veloce and Ambrosio rims/Veloce hubs. Totally stock (got it from Sierra Trading Post for $2000 delivered). Plan to change the tires to white Vred Tricomps or Mich Pro3s and white Fizik bar tape. May also change the bar and stem to the white-striped 3T ARX stem and Ergosum Team bars. Pic taken on Deer Creek Rd in Malibu Hills.


----------



## Voodoochile

All I can say is ... Awesome.


----------



## Ride-Fly

*My Two Colnagos*

08 Extreme C with Record 11 and Reynolds Attacks. Tires are going white when these wear out. 3T post, SLR Kit Carbonio Flow saddle, Spesh Shallow Drop SL bars (Awesome bars BTW) with white Fizik tape. Pic taken on Flagstaff Rd in Boulder.

'05 Mix with Veloce and Ambrosio rims/Veloce hubs. Totally stock (got it from Sierra Trading Post for $2000 delivered). Plan to change the tires to white Vred Tricomps or Mich Pro3s and white Fizik bar tape. May also change the bar and stem to the white-striped 3T ARX stem and Ergosum Team bars. Pic taken on Deer Creek Rd in Malibu Hills.


----------



## simplyhankk

Ride-Fly said:


> Nice bike! I have one too and love it! Just one note though about your build, re your shifter cables. Having just built mine up, I recall that the cable housings are pre-lubed at the end where the "Campagnolo" is stamped and so the directions say to insert the cable into that end so that it lubes the rest of the cable and housing along the way. From your pics, it looks like the Campy stamp on the housing goes into the cable stop and not into the ergolevers as it is supposed to. You should not see the Campy stamp on the shifter housing as it will be covered up by the bar wrap. It may be too late to remedy as the pre-lube may have been pushed out the open end. Talk to a reputable Campy mech and see what they think. You might be able to lube the cables during an annual tune-up. Nice bike once again!! BTW, what is the story on the blue CK? Nothing wrong with it, but there isn't anything else blue on your bike. I chose a green CK over a red one on mine, even though there is a lot more red on mine build. Cheers!!!


Thanks RF, you got a sweet ride yourself. I actually ran the housing through the top end of the cables before I tightened them, so they are lubed. About the blue headset...I've had it from an older bike, still works as new so I didn't see a reason to dish out for a new headset because there's no blue on my bike. I'm not aesthetic obsessive like that....at least it's not pink. Bike fits me very well, it'll get me to Cat 1 by the end of season!


----------



## 358pe68

EPS 520mm
Record 10spd
Fulcrum Racing Speed - Campagnolo Nucleon


----------



## Richieg

358pe68 said:


> EPS 520mm
> Record 10spd
> Fulcrum Racing Speed - Campagnolo Nucleon


 I really like the TWBK, but Colnago isn't bringing it back next year. Is the down tube round or more oval shaped? I did ride the EPS once, but I can't remember.


----------



## 358pe68

Richieg said:


> I really like the TWBK, but Colnago isn't bringing it back next year. Is the down tube round or more oval shaped? I did ride the EPS once, but I can't remember.


Downtube is round.

I _think _that Mike @ Maestro can get you any frame in any colour, if you wish.


----------



## fabsroman

358pe68 said:


> Downtube is round.
> 
> I _think _that Mike @ Maestro can get you any frame in any colour, if you wish.


He can get you any current Colnago frame in any color. He will probably have a hard time finding a discontinued frame to paint for you in any color scheme whatsoever.. For instance, trying to get a Cristallo from him would be tough.


----------



## simplyhankk

358pe68 said:


> EPS 520mm
> Record 10spd
> Fulcrum Racing Speed - Campagnolo Nucleon


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## robst

*2007 Arte*

Well this is my first colnago , only an Arte but it is very nice to ride. I am looking to buy a C50 frame and build it up myself.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Nice bike' but it looks like you'll have to buy a second hand or new old stock to get a C50 as it looks like its no longer avaliable in the 2010 range I'm afraid.


----------



## robst

MERAKMAN said:


> Nice bike' but it looks like you'll have to buy a second hand or new old stock to get a C50 as it looks like its no longer avaliable in the 2010 range I'm afraid.


Yes I noticed its not listed on the colnago website, I find it hard to believe that they will just stop making such a classic bike. I love the look of the c 50 , looks more like the old bikes. I will keep an eye on ebay and maybe find a second hand one... I am after a 55 traditional frame.


----------



## steiger1

@ 358pe68

May I ask what your seat height is?

Awesome bike!


----------



## robst

So many nice Bikes in this thread!


----------



## MERAKMAN

robst said:


> Yes I noticed its not listed on the colnago website, I find it hard to believe that they will just stop making such a classic bike. I love the look of the c 50 , looks more like the old bikes. I will keep an eye on ebay and maybe find a second hand one... I am after a 55 traditional frame.


I honestly think its a real shame that the C50 won't be avaliable next year! This is the bike which lovers of fine Italian frames and Colnago lovers aspire to own. For me, as both of the aforementioned, its very sad that I can no longer buy the C50 in the 2010 model range...I guess all good things come to an end, as the saying goes.

Weren't we told on this very forum that the C50 would be avaliable for 2010?:idea:


----------



## fabsroman

MERAKMAN said:


> I honestly think its a real shame that the C50 won't be avaliable next year! This is the bike which lovers of fine Italian frames and Colnago lovers aspire to own. For me, as both of the aforementioned, its very sad that I can no longer buy the C50 in the 2010 model range...I guess all good things come to an end, as the saying goes.
> 
> Weren't we told on this very forum that the C50 would be avaliable for 2010?:idea:


The C50 is listed in their print/paper catalog and you can get it in the older LX paint schemes. However, who knows if it will be available for 2011 since they do not list it on their website. I seriously doubt that they overlooked not listing it on their website. If they did overlook it, they are a bunch of morons and I'd be scared of buying a bike from them. Then again, I also think they are a bunch of morons for not listing it on their website.


----------



## MERAKMAN

fabsroman said:


> The C50 is listed in their print/paper catalog and you can get it in the older LX paint schemes. However, who knows if it will be available for 2011 since they do not list it on their website. I seriously doubt that they overlooked not listing it on their website. If they did overlook it, they are a bunch of morons and I'd be scared of buying a bike from them. Then again, I also think they are a bunch of morons for not listing it on their website.


Hmm the plot thickens...What on earth are Colnago up to? Its in the brochure but not on the web ? What the ?


----------



## fabsroman

MERAKMAN said:


> Hmm the plot thickens...What on earth are Colnago up to? Its in the brochure but not on the web ? What the ?


I have no idea what they are up to either. It seems that the partial move to Taiwanese manufacturing has them all confused. Hopefully, they will figure it all out eventually.


----------



## MERAKMAN

fabsroman said:


> I have no idea what they are up to either. It seems that the partial move to Taiwanese manufacturing has them all confused. Hopefully, they will figure it all out eventually.


Hope so, was thinking of going Colnago but with the C50's appearance unclear I may just stick to De Rosa...Still don't know why Colnago went English on BB...its an Italian frame!


----------



## robst

steiger1 said:


> @ 358pe68
> 
> May I ask what your seat height is?
> 
> Awesome bike!


About 14cm from the top of the seat tube to the rails.
Thanks, it looks even better with the matching back wheel on but I have taken it off as I was getting heaps of punctures and I cant work out why. I havent got any since putting on the old wheel from my racing bike. Same roads!
There are many fantastic looking bikes in the previous posts , makes me feel like I have the poor cousin!


----------



## Richieg

fabsroman said:


> The C50 is listed in their print/paper catalog and you can get it in the older LX paint schemes. However, who knows if it will be available for 2011 since they do not list it on their website. I seriously doubt that they overlooked not listing it on their website. If they did overlook it, they are a bunch of morons and I'd be scared of buying a bike from them. Then again, I also think they are a bunch of morons for not listing it on their website.


 I talked to several Colnago dealers and was told it was going to be around one more year, but it was dicontinued for 2010. From what I've been told, they have a new Italian frame in the works, but will not come out until sometime in the spring. Take it for what's it's worth.


----------



## fabsroman

Richieg said:


> I talked to several Colnago dealers and was told it was going to be around one more year, but it was dicontinued for 2010. From what I've been told, they have a new Italian frame in the works, but will not come out until sometime in the spring. Take it for what's it's worth.


Why the heck would they release a new frame in the spring instead of in August/September like they normally do? I wondering if they are just going to unveil it in the spring in a Tour or something and then make it available in the 2011 lineup. Oh well, I will not hold my breath.


----------



## Richieg

fabsroman said:


> Why the heck would they release a new frame in the spring instead of in August/September like they normally do? I wondering if they are just going to unveil it in the spring in a Tour or something and then make it available in the 2011 lineup. Oh well, I will not hold my breath.


 I don't understand it either. The new Ace frame makes me wonder. What's the story on that? The CLX and CX-1 aren't enough? I guess the Ace is really at a cheap price point.


----------



## fabsroman

Richieg said:


> I don't understand it either. The new Ace frame makes me wonder. What's the story on that? The CLX and CX-1 aren't enough? I guess the Ace is really at a cheap price point.


The Ace is supposed to be more of a touring type of frame versus a racing geometry frame. I guess Colnago is trying to extend its product line to capture a segment of every market out there. I'm waiting for the release of their BMX bike and unicycle. Obviously I'm joking about the BMX and unicycle, but what I can remember of Colnago from the 80's, when my lust for them developed as a young teen, they were always road racing frames.


----------



## 358pe68

steiger1 said:


> @ 358pe68
> 
> May I ask what your seat height is?
> 
> Awesome bike!


Thanks. Seat height is 680mm from BB center to seat rails. Frame is 520mm. Stem is 120mm.

cheers,
Petteri


----------



## chuckice

Just added to the stable!  

Weighing in at 16.2lbs...Colnago Master X-Light PR82, Super Record 11, Fulcrum Racing Light XLR Clincher w/Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX tires, Speedplay X1, Chris King Headset, Deda Zero Nero Stem, Deda Elementi Electa Carbon Handlebar. Colnago Carbon Setback Seatpost, Fizik Arione Saddle


----------



## iyeoh

chuckice said:


> Just added to the stable!


chuckice,

Very stunning indeed. I see that you like your carbon as well. Actually, I'm shocked that it weighs so little. I have a background of steel Colnagos, including three generations of Masters and nothing has ever approached that weight.


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> chuckice,
> 
> Very stunning indeed. I see that you like your carbon as well. Actually, I'm shocked that it weighs so little. I have a background of steel Colnagos, including three generations of Masters and nothing has ever approached that weight.


My guess is a) small frame and b) toss on a lot of carbon.  Thanks!


----------



## iyeoh

chuckice said:


> My guess is a) small frame and b) toss on a lot of carbon.  Thanks!


Yes, I ride a small frame too. Perhaps even smaller. That's a 52 cm? I ride a 51 cm, which isn't available with any carbon model, but is still sold in steel models, if imported from Europe. Anyway, seems like Super Record is the bomb, plus you got rid of the obsession with finding chrome/silver components.. that must be at least 2 pounds lol


----------



## chuckice

iyeoh said:


> Yes, I ride a small frame too. Perhaps even smaller. That's a 52 cm? I ride a 51 cm, which isn't available with any carbon model, but is still sold in steel models, if imported from Europe. Anyway, seems like Super Record is the bomb, plus you got rid of the obsession with finding chrome/silver components.. that must be at least 2 pounds lol


Ha...yep...I managed to break away from chrome everywhere.


----------



## fabsroman

Beautiful. That is the next frame I want if I an swing it. The economy would have to be really nice to us though.


----------



## chuckice

fabsroman said:


> Beautiful. That is the next frame I want if I an swing it. The economy would have to be really nice to us though.


Thanks, yep, I'm trying not to think about it.


----------



## bconneraz

Here's the latest addition to my stable; just need to cut the steerer when I've dialed in my position.


----------



## enzo269

Nice!! She is a beauty!


----------



## tecnosabba

bconneraz said:


> Here's the latest addition to my stable; just need to cut the steerer when I've dialed in my position.



Beautiful ! Do you like your saddle to be off level (a least so it seems) ?

Which rims do you use ?


----------



## bconneraz

tecnosabba said:


> Beautiful ! Do you like your saddle to be off level (a least so it seems) ?
> 
> Which rims do you use ?


I'm a huge fan of the Brooks Swift- have them on several bikes, and they are all tilted up slightly. Looks a little goofy if the pic, but doesnt look so dramatic in person. Depends on the camera angle. 

The wheels are 2005 Record hubs laced to Mavic Open Pro Ceramics of the same era.


----------



## tecnosabba

bconneraz said:


> I'm a huge fan of the Brooks Swift- have them on several bikes, and they are all tilted up slightly. Looks a little goofy if the pic, but doesnt look so dramatic in person. Depends on the camera angle.
> 
> The wheels are 2005 Record hubs laced to Mavic Open Pro Ceramics of the same era.


.

Thanks.


----------



## Local399

Here's mine:


----------



## paredown

Looks very fast & business-like, great discipline on the B&W theme!


----------



## ClassicSteel71

bconneraz said:


> Here's the latest addition to my stable; just need to cut the steerer when I've dialed in my position.


Very nice..


----------



## toonraid

I don't know - i see a bit of red in those cranks and i certainly hope those Richey's aint the WCS!

Joking a side its a really nice bike and agree - built to do the biz.


----------



## Manifestor

My first Colnago!

Had to get the Master X Light and dress it like one of those gorgeous, C Record clad beauties from back in the 80's that I would drool over while waiting for a new chain for my modest Bianchi Stelvio. Mostly Campy Centaur, since it is all silver finished. A classic, Selle San Marco Rolls saddle in perferrated white is off my old, racing frame, a Stowe by Phase 3 cycles.  Matching perferrated Fizik bar tape. The stem is a little too flashy, so I am replacing it soon with a nice looking, silver Torelli. Delta brakes (LOVELY!!!) DT Mon Chasseral wheels (I removed the 8 'RR1450' stickers, so now they are RR1430's.

The ride is lovely. I have ridden a number of steel frames and this frame appears to offer the best compromise of lateral stiffness and vertical compliance.

AND this Thread reminds me of being a kid at the toy store!!! Lovely rides, folks!! :thumbsup: 

Best Regrads,

Manifestor


----------



## chuckice

Manifestor said:


> My first Colnago!
> 
> Had to get the Master X Light and dress it like one of those gorgeous, C Record clad beauties from back in the 80's that I would drool over while waiting for a new chain for my modest Bianchi Stelvio. Mostly Campy Centaur, since it is all silver finished. A classic, Selle San Marco Rolls saddle in perferrated white is off my old, racing frame, a Stowe by Phase 3 cycles. Matching perferrated Fizik bar tape. The stem is a little too flashy, so I am replacing it soon with a nice looking, silver Torelli. Delta brakes (LOVELY!!!) DT Mon Chasseral wheels (I removed the 8 'RR1450' stickers, so now they are RR1430's.
> 
> The ride is lovely. I have ridden a number of steel frames and this frame appears to offer the best compromise of lateral stiffness and vertical compliance.
> 
> AND this Thread reminds me of being a kid at the toy store!!! Lovely rides, folks!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Best Regrads,
> 
> Manifestor


One of the nicest ones I've seen! :thumbsup: How do you like the wheels? I debated those...


----------



## toonraid

Very nice - I was also thnking of doing something along the same lines i.e. with alloy centaur gruppo, alloy stem.bars.seatpost but with handmade wheels based on alloy record hubs looped with polished velocity rims - I do however like your wheel selection, very novel idea.


----------



## Manifestor

Chuckice:

Wheels are fabulous. I have 3 of these and I have YET to true any of them (I am 190lbs and the roads in the Denver city limits have some deep holes you can fall into if you are too relaxed.) I have other DT hand built wheels that have been trued a few times, and I was happy with that. But these are working better than I would have expected. AND, the ride is very smooth, as the Revolution spokes do a superb job of soaking up a lot of the road buzz. This is one product I have no hesitation recommending to people. The only thing I don't like is all the 'RR1450' stickers. I spent 3 hours peeling them off this set and it looks much better, and drops 20 grams.

Toonraid:

I was working on that same line, but just couldn't find the hubs and had these wheels to use, so that is how this came to be used. I love all the white and the black spokes work fine aesthetically.


----------



## chuckice

Manifestor said:


> Chuckice:
> 
> Wheels are fabulous. I have 3 of these and I have YET to true any of them (I am 190lbs and the roads in the Denver city limits have some deep holes you can fall into if you are too relaxed.) I have other DT hand built wheels that have been trued a few times, and I was happy with that. But these are working better than I would have expected. AND, the ride is very smooth, as the Revolution spokes do a superb job of soaking up a lot of the road buzz. This is one product I have no hesitation recommending to people. The only thing I don't like is all the 'RR1450' stickers. I spent 3 hours peeling them off this set and it looks much better, and drops 20 grams.
> 
> Toonraid:
> 
> I was working on that same line, but just couldn't find the hubs and had these wheels to use, so that is how this came to be used. I love all the white and the black spokes work fine aesthetically.


Excellent...thanks for the info...they work perfectly with your frame.


----------



## toonraid

I am nearly there as have the full centaur alloy set and been collecting hubs for a year or so and have 3 sets now, 1 x record, 2 x chorus but couldn't decide on the rims as they are mostly black or dity silver but found out that Velocity do polished rims but very hard to get hold of here in UK - think have to make a long distance purchase from australia ... anyway while they look good on my Altain I have always wanted the AD4 and seems that Mike can do that - having said that I do like the Sarroni too!


----------



## El Guapo

*2001 Colnago Dream Lux*

Lux14, King headset, Rival '09 brifters & r.derailleur, DA7800 f.derailleur & brakes w/SwissStop green pads, Arione, Ritchey WCS 4-Axis stem, FSA Wing Pro Compact, FSA Pro Team cranks & 53tooth TT ring, Speedplay Zeroes, Zipp 404 clinchers & Zipp Tangente 23 clinchers.

Absolute dream to ride (pun intended). Incredibly stable platform for descending and sprinting. Surprisingly comfortable on long rides.


----------



## fabsroman

El Guapo said:


> Lux14, King headset, Rival '09 brifters & r.derailleur, DA7800 f.derailleur & brakes w/SwissStop green pads, Arione, Ritchey WCS 4-Axis stem, FSA Wing Pro Compact, FSA Pro Team cranks & 53tooth TT ring, Speedplay Zeroes, Zipp 404 clinchers & Zipp Tangente 23 clinchers.
> 
> Absolute dream to ride (pun intended). Incredibly stable platform for descending and sprinting. Surprisingly comfortable on long rides.


That thing is awesome. It is so color coordinated that it is incredible. Where did you find the Zipp stickers in those colors?


----------



## Kai Winters

*My '87 SL road frame*

Hi all,
Here are some pics of my '87 Colnago SL road frame.
It was my first "real" racing bike. I bought it as a frame and built it myself. It was a great bike, rode fantastic and was very fast.
It was retired in the early 90's when I loaned it to a junior on the team I was managing. He took it to the Junior Nats and crashed badly in the road race...he went on to be a very good racer eventually turning pro...the frame was damaged enough that I decided to retire it. It now hangs on the wall of my work shop and will be there forever. It brings backs great memories of rides and races.


----------



## fabsroman

I've got an 85' Mino Denti that went through a lot of wrecks with me on it. Never got a single dent like that, and we were always able to bend the frame back into alignment. I still have that entire bike, and until late 2006 it was my main ride. It easily had over 40,000 miles on it. In 2006 when I called my wife to tell her that UPS just delivered my new Colnago frame, she asked me if I was going to ebay the Denti. We had a little discussion at that point about bikes and guns, and how each one of mine has a history to it. The Denti sits on one of my trainers as I type this.

I love the bikes with great history to them.


----------



## paredown

+1

Still have my Falcon from my racing days in the '70s--with its replaced TT after a crash. It has so many memories that I can't imagine parting with it...Wished I still had my Frejus track bike...


----------



## El Guapo

fabsroman said:


> That thing is awesome. It is so color coordinated that it is incredible. Where did you find the Zipp stickers in those colors?


Bought the Zipps a couple weeks ago. They were a Demo Set, hence the yellow stickers.


----------



## iyeoh

fabsroman said:


> I've got an 85' Mino Denti that went through a lot of wrecks with me on it. Never got a single dent like that, and we were always able to bend the frame back into alignment. I still have that entire bike, and until late 2006 it was my main ride. It easily had over 40,000 miles on it. In 2006 when I called my wife to tell her that UPS just delivered my new Colnago frame, she asked me if I was going to ebay the Denti. We had a little discussion at that point about bikes and guns, and how each one of mine has a history to it. The Denti sits on one of my trainers as I type this.
> 
> I love the bikes with great history to them.


Thanks for sharing. I guess I grew up a spoilt kid, so I was lucky in that respect. My first racing bike was a British Raleigh with Dura Ace and my second bike was a Colnago Super with Nuovo Record. And its been Colnagos since then for me, plus one DeRosa. I'm too embarrassed to tell you how many bikes I wrecked growing up. My dad understood because he rode too.. Benotto, Cinelli, Masi.. so he bought me a new bike whenever I came home in a taxi or once in an ambulance to the hospital. My wife also rides and she brought a Schwinn to college, swapped it for a Casati after graduation, moved on to a DeRosa and its been Colnagos since we got married. I now have a teenager who shares his mom's bikes (perfect fit.. for now).


----------



## Jbartmc

*2009 Saronni EPS*

Here is my Saronni EPS, with Super Record 11, Deda bars & stem and Shamal Ultra wheels. It rides like a dream and is my choice most days unless I am on my C-50.


----------



## fabsroman

Sweet. Have you posted a pic of your C50 yet? What are the differences between the two that you can notice? I guess I should post a pic of my C50 on here, but I am thinking about doing a group shot of all of the Colnagos and posting them on here.


----------



## Jbartmc

*C50*



fabsroman said:


> Sweet. Have you posted a pic of your C50 yet? What are the differences between the two that you can notice? I guess I should post a pic of my C50 on here, but I am thinking about doing a group shot of all of the Colnagos and posting them on here.


Here are photos of the C50 in direct sunlight, where it really shines. The EPS is lighter, stiffer and handles better on corners and in descents. That being said, the C50 is still one of the nicest bikes I have ever owned, as well as the most comfortable for long rides. The comfort level of the EPS is not too far from the C50. The EPS is noticeably more compliant than the EP I owned.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Incredible! The best 2009 colour for the C50 imo.


----------



## fabsroman

MERAKMAN said:


> Incredible! The best 2009 colour for the C50 imo.


And exactly which one would that be?


----------



## AC55

*My 2003 MXL*

Campy Record
Control Tech Ergo Bar 
Zipp Stem 
I link cables 
Chris King headset 
Phil Wood sq taper BB 
Fulcrom Racing 1 Wheels (removed the red stickers) 
Vittoria Open Corsa EVO CX 25mm tires 

17lb 8oz. not to shabby and is a delight to ride. If I ever need to get another bike, I would have no problen getting another MXL


----------



## INDECS

Hey guys, I'm newbie here. Thought you might like to see my recently restored 1985 Colnago Mexico.

Bought it from a retired Belgian ex-amateur who only raced it for one season.

The first pic is how I bought it. A good base but I had to touch up the paint on several spots and give the chrome a good polish. It was equiped with a mix of Shimano, Dia Compe and Campa SR. Got rid of the non-italian parts, took everything apart and cleaned/polished thoroughly. The headset and BB were running smoothly so I only cleaned those from the outside.
I still had some period correct Super Record calipers and white Rolls in the parts bin, the Victory levers are a Craigslist find for 10 euros. Clincher wheels come from an other bike, the grey tubular rims were pretty worn.
The only thing I had to buy were the brake cables and bar tape. Only thing that's missing now are some nice leather straps.


----------



## fabsroman

That thing looks awesome. I'm trying to build me something in the Saronni colors. Time will tell if and how it goes.


----------



## iyeoh

OMG Holy crap, that's stunningly beautiful!

In my opinion, that bike is the most beuatiful Colnago I have seen on this forum.


----------



## gomango

+1 on iyeoh's comments. That is "the" color. What a bike! Raced a Super in the early eighties, same color. Mine had a few too many dents though.


----------



## chuckice

Oh mama.


----------



## icsloppl

Uber - sweets! :yikes:


----------



## iyeoh

I'm coming back and looking at this bike about 10 times a day!


----------



## NWD

Finally convinced myself I needed a high end weight weenies-ish bike. I tried to pull out all the stops, or at least all the reasonable ones.


















































Frameset: 51cm Colnago Extreme-C
Group: Super Record 11
Wheelset: Fulcrum Racing Speed
Tires: Vittoria Corsa Evo
Seatpost: Colnago 28.0mm carbon
Seat: Selle San Marco Aspide
Bar/stem: Pro Stealth Evo 42cm x 90mm
Tape: Cinelli Tennis/Volee Tape
Pedals: Speedplay Zero cro-moly
Bottle Cages: Campagnolo Record [bought the pair for $55 shipped ]

Im very very happy with the bike as it is. I have a black 28.0 Thomson seatpost on the way. And that may be the only change I would currently make. I originally wanted Lightweights, but the ones I wanted the deal fell through. But for half the price, the Fulcrum Racing Speeds are awesome, I love how noisy the freewheel is. Now hopefully, the Vector Speedplay powermeter are eventually released; that would make the bike perfect in my eyes. Hrm.. well, maybe a green Tune or Chris King headset just so everything isnt so monotonous.


----------



## corky

Thats a great first colnago.... congrats and i'm sure it won't be your last


----------



## Voodoochile

corky said:


> Thats a great first colnago.... congrats and i'm sure it won't be your last


Yeah he might want to upgrade to a nicer bike some day but that rig should be okay for now. 

And I'm worried about spending $90 on a new stem.


----------



## fabsroman

Very nice. I too am waiting on the Speedplay powermeter. I was about to buy a couple Powertaps, but a teammate told me about the Speedplay powermeter and its possible release in 1Q 2010, so I'm going to wait.

Now, with all those weight weenie-ish parts on the bike, you forgot to tell us what it weighs.

By the way, do you have a link to the manufacturer of that handlebar? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## NWD

fabsroman said:


> By the way, do you have a link to the manufacturer of that handlebar? I'd appreciate it.


It is made by "PRO" which is owned by Shimano. PRO sponsors Columbia HTC.

http://pro-bikegear.com/


----------



## fabsroman

NWD said:


> It is made by "PRO" which is owned by Shimano. PRO sponsors Columbia HTC.
> 
> http://pro-bikegear.com/


Thanks for the response and the link.


----------



## BunnV

NWD said:


> Finally convinced myself I needed a high end weight weenies-ish bike.


Very nice, but you never mentioned the weight of your weight weenie-ish bike.


----------



## NWD

BunnV said:


> Very nice, but you never mentioned the weight of your weight weenie-ish bike.


True, I'll swing by a shop that has a scale tomorrow morning. When I first picked the bike up from the LBS it didnt have pedals, no cages, and had a random fizik arione tossed onto it.


----------



## supercolnago

*1987 Colnago Super Resto*

As per my other post my 1987 Colnago Super I've had since new, after 50000 miles I restored it with a 1991 NOS Shimano Duara Ace 7400 series guppo, and new mavic Open Pro Rims.

0 Miles now, afraid to ride it its been in my loving room for 3 weeks now!

Orig Saronni Red now custom celeste-paneled paint by Noah Rosen/Velocolour, non-metallic red. Chromed forks originally, now painted as the chrome was getting weak.

I restored it because I love the steel frame and it fits.


----------



## fabsroman

I would have restored it too. I thought about restoring my 1985 Mino Denti, but the frame didn't fit very well. Hence, I bought a Colnago.


----------



## nikran01

mate i am in love


----------



## INDECS

That paintjob is incredibly well executed.

I can imagine how you feel, but you should really ride it... go enjoy the crispness of a brandnew DA gruppo on a sweet steel ride!


----------



## supercolnago

*Ride the Colnago Resto?*



INDECS said:


> That paintjob is incredibly well executed.
> 
> I can imagine how you feel, but you should really ride it... go enjoy the crispness of a brandnew DA gruppo on a sweet steel ride!


This was exacly my thought while doing the Resto. Its been almost 3 weeks and the decision to ride is getting really easy.

I'll be riding it by the weekend! I'm moving to Australia for 2 years (from Canada) in December, my goal is to put about another 20000 miles on it in the next two years, as I should be able to ride year round!

Thanks


----------



## BikeNerd2453

Posted in another thread, but I'll add it in here.
C50, ST02, full Dura Ace 7800, Easton ceramic BB, 3T Pro bar/stem, Colnago 28mm post, Prologo Scratch saddle, Cole Magnesium wheels, titanium cages.
Soon to be swapped out for Campy stuff, I'll update pictures when that happens.


----------



## gibson00

Back in the Nago game again! Used but not abused, shipped from Italy. 54cm standard geo EP.
Likely building with CK headset, 7800, Pro Stealth Evo bars.


----------



## rward325

Very nice, love the paint colors as they are not very common.


----------



## Professor funk

I love that paint scheme. It's the ST05 scheme from 2007. I'd have this one, or especially the 2008 blue version of mine in STBL any day. Want to sell it to me? *hee hee*  

I'm not keen on KK headsets, though.

Beautiful frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman

You never should have gotten out of the Nago game. LOL

Nice looking frame. Can't wait to see it built up.


----------



## veloci1

Here is my 2007 Dream HX. i am going to change the bar tape to blue. that will look better. but, for now, here she is:


----------



## rward325

veloci1 said:


> Here is my 2007 Dream HX. i am going to change the bar tape to blue. that will look better. but, for now, here she is.


Where? I don't see anything... it's an http link not an Image.


----------



## fabsroman

veloci1 said:


> Here is my 2007 Dream HX. i am going to change the bar tape to blue. that will look better. but, for now, here she is


I don't even see a http link. If the picture is not uploading because it is too large, you need to reduce its size in a photo editing program, save it as a different file, and then upload the saved file to the post.


----------



## veloci1

fixed now. it was too large. thank you fabsroman


----------



## fabsroman

veloci1 said:


> i've always been able to upload my pictures. but, this one will not upload. give me a few so i can figure this out.
> 
> sorry guys.


Make sure the file format is correct too.


----------



## dapogee

My '02 C40 finally has some company...
View attachment 182945


View attachment 182947


View attachment 182948


----------



## Richieg

*How is the shifting with the Super Record 11?*

How is the shifting with the Super Record 11?


----------



## fabsroman

Is that the Tiso upgrade kit in blue? I've been looking for one in red, but am having trouble finding it. Can you help me out at all.

FYI - that bike is awesome. The only way it could be better is if it was in red. LOL My C50 in ST01 is setup almost the same way.


----------



## dapogee

Hi Richieg...not sure if that question was for me...I am actually running all record with SR crank. It is very crisp. Coming from record10 it is smoother,an runs silent, but it does have a break in period, and it still has that Campy clunk, unlike the buttery Shimano. The hoods are the bomb.


----------



## Richieg

Hi,

Yes, I was thinking you had SR.. but didn't notice it was Record. Nice bike and colors. How many miles do you have on it so far? Thanks


----------



## dapogee

Thanks Fabs...yeah it's Tiso. Funny story... I used the original Derailleur bolt as leverage to fix a bent drop-out on another bike I race and broke it (it has worked for me before!). The bolt was a fortune from Campy and would have taken a lifetime to get. "Cycling Innovations" in California has the kits. Of course, I couldn't stop at just one bolt. Email: [email protected]

Phone: 510.296.4065
The guy was a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## dapogee

I have a lot of bikes...This is my favorite, but I refuse to travel with it, so I only ride it when I am in Florida, which isn't often enough lately. Probably only has 300 miles on it. I was afraid it was going to be a bit stiff for longer rides and daily training...not at all...it is silky smooth and tight. I am not thrilled with the bars for comfort on longer rides(Deda Campoine) as I use 3T ergo bars on everything else...but on a bike like this certain sacrifices are in order!


----------



## fabsroman

dapogee said:


> Thanks Fabs...yeah it's Tiso. Funny story... I used the original Derailleur bolt as leverage to fix a bent drop-out on another bike I race and broke it (it has worked for me before!). The bolt was a fortune from Campy and would have taken a lifetime to get. "Cycling Innovations" in California has the kits. Of course, I couldn't stop at just one bolt. Email: [email protected]
> 
> Phone: 510.296.4065
> The guy was a pleasure to deal with.


Thanks for the info and the phone number. I'll give them a call this weekend or early next week.

I'm with you, I wouldn't be able to stop at one bolt either. That is why I am getting the entire kit in red for both my Cristallo and C50, and I am going to see if they make anything close to Celeste for my Bianchi FG Lite.

Where in Florida are you located? I'm going to be down there in the Tampa area, specifically Clearwater, for the Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays and I keep a bike down there at my in-laws. I'm just getting over a prolonged illness and will probably be slightly slow, but if you are in the area I would love to get a ride in with you. Heck, Florida is all flat, I should be able to draft you pretty easily. LOL


----------



## gibson00

How do you like the ZG brakes??
Are they easy to set up and adjust?


----------



## dapogee

Ha! You are right about the drafting. My friend was pissed yesterday because we were taking turns pulling in a tough headwind at around 260 watts and had some dude on a mountain bike hanging on. I actually thought it was funny. I am in Fort Lauderdale and always welcome the company...a little far though.


----------



## Richieg

Where do you ride in Ft.Lauderdale? Crazy drivers down there. I would be scared to death!


----------



## dapogee

My Friend...I was afraid to do Crits...took me a while to get the nerve up...they are way safer than riding on A1A! There is a lot of tension festering here between bikes and cars. Our Saturday ride group is regularly stopped by Cops. At least you can ride year round here. My other home is Chicago.


----------



## fabsroman

gibson00 said:


> How do you like the ZG brakes??
> Are they easy to set up and adjust?


I think I have the same brakes on my C50. The Negative G SL custom color set, but mine are in red. For the couple miles I have ridden it, the stopping power is awesome. As far as adjusting them is concerned, it was a PITA when I was building the bike compared to the Record brakes I have, but easier than the other set of Zero G's that I had. The Zero G's were really a PITA all the time.


----------



## MERAKMAN

veloci1 said:


> Here is my 2007 Dream HX. i am going to change the bar tape to blue. that will look better. but, for now, here she is:


Best darn looking Dream I've seen! A wet Dream for sure..


----------



## dapogee

These are Zero G Ti...I love em. I cannot believe how light they are, and how well they brake. The pads also stop decent on the carbon rims. Huge bonus is cleaning them too. The salt air down here can torture aluminum alloy. Of course, you have to run them open. Have you posted pics of the C50?


----------



## Richieg

fabsroman said:


> I think I have the same brakes on my C50. The Negative G SL custom color set, but mine are in red. For the couple miles I have ridden it, the stopping power is awesome. As far as adjusting them is concerned, it was a PITA when I was building the bike compared to the Record brakes I have, but easier than the other set of Zero G's that I had. The Zero G's were really a PITA all the time.


 You have the c-50 ready to go? How did it turn out?


----------



## andesman

*Ct2 Hp*

Here is my trusted ct2...


----------



## MERAKMAN

andesman said:


> Here is my trusted ct2...


A beaut', simple as...


----------



## icsloppl

Beauty. Really nice layout and colors :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Your lens/camera is showing a wild amount of vignetting (corner shading).What are you shooting with?


----------



## robst

*Colnago c-50*

My Colnago.
56cm traditional. PR00 
Shimano 7850 wheels
Durace groupset
ultegra crankset (for now)


----------



## MERAKMAN

Perfection...


----------



## josh56

*Colnago Frame*

Here's a link you may find useful 
http://colnago-frames.com/index.htm


----------



## Kapoen

My Colnago Strada SC 2007.

Specs:

Frame: Strada Scandium
Fork: Easton EC90 SLx
Wheels: Fulcrum Racing Zero Black
Tires: Michelin Pro Race3
Crank: Stronglight Pulsion (51 Tiso - 39 Stronglight)
Pedals: Shimano PD-A520 SPD
Chain: BMC X10SL Gold
Rear cogs: Campagnolo Centaur
Front derailleur: Tiso Sereo 130
Rear derailleur: Tiso Sereo 130 Gold
Shifters: Camapgnolo Record
Brakeset: Zero Gravity Ti
Saddle: Selle Italia Signo
Seat post: Ritchey WCS Carbon
Handlebars: Easton EC90 Equipe
Stem: Easton EA70
QR: KCNC Gold
Chaincogbolts: TA Specialites

Click on the thumbnails


----------



## Shamus

My Colnagos...


----------



## MERAKMAN

Very nice bikes, I have a semi....


----------



## zoomtt

Updated Pic of my EP. also upgraded the WCS streem bar to a Ritchey Superlogic


----------



## waterford

zoomtt said:


> Updated Pic of my EP. also upgraded the WCS streem bar to a Ritchey Superlogic Evolution.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/zoomtt/4148258714/sizes/o/


That is a REALLY nice machine. Are those Jet 4's or Jet 6's?


----------



## zoomtt

waterford said:


> That is a REALLY nice machine. Are those Jet 4's or Jet 6's?


Jet 4


----------



## donevan

*Colnagos*

Colnago Extreme-C ST02
Colnago Extreme-Power ST02
Trek Madone 6.9


----------



## onefour02

donevan said:


> Colnago Extreme-C ST02
> Colnago Extreme-Power ST02
> Trek Madone 6.9


closeup on the nagos pls


----------



## toonraid

Where is it shot?


----------



## fabsroman

onefour02 said:


> closeup on the nagos pls


Exactly. Nice background, but this isn't called the "Oceanside" forum. LOL

At first I thought they were all your bikes and figured you really liked ST02 to get 2 frames in that same color scheme. Guess it would have been pretty hard to ride all 3 bikes down there.


----------



## donevan

*Korea*



toonraid said:


> Where is it shot?


East coast, South Korea.
One day tour with my club mates.

Sorry. There's no close shots.


----------



## DucatiRacer

*Now in progress...*

Masterpieces all of them. Here is my project in progress. See Building The Dream thread for more pictures...


----------



## Professor funk

K-Wings, yes? Just love those bars.  Very nice frame, bro.


----------



## bones711

*Ah a new Colnago........*



DucatiRacer said:


> Masterpieces all of them. Here is my project in progress. See Building The Dream thread for more pictures...


Very nice! Colnagos are like a dream. The ride is like no other, the paint is like art and to top it off it's Italian! What more can you ask for? Great choice man. :thumbsup: Enjoy! Question is that a new type of seatpost? I may be wrong but, it looks to be reversed.


----------



## bianchi77

nice colnago photos


----------



## haydos




----------



## philament

*A Dream maligned*

Around the corner is a fence with dozens of bikes chained to it. A glimpse of red made me go back and look, and here's what I found...










I've followed this thread pretty thoroughly and it seems like it's a 2000 aluminium Dream. Does anyone see anything about this that would help to identify it? Looks like a 58cm. The frame - scratched though it is - is in good condition, but everything else is dead. I'm going to be asking locally if it's for sale, to see if I can take it as a restoration project. Has anyone had experience with bringing maligned Colnagos back to life? Or know where one could even find the original fork?

to be honest, this made me so sad. Mistreated bikes do that me.

(whoops, sorry, this should have been a a reply to the main thread, not a to Professor Funk's. Should I move it???)


----------



## paredown

philament said:


> Around the corner is a fence with dozens of bikes chained to it. A glimpse of red made me go back and look, and here's what I found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've followed this thread pretty thoroughly and it seems like it's a 2000 aluminium Dream. Does anyone see anything about this that would help to identify it? Looks like a 58cm. The frame - scratched though it is - is in good condition, but everything else is dead. I'm going to be asking locally if it's for sale, to see if I can take it as a restoration project. Has anyone had experience with bringing maligned Colnagos back to life? Or know where one could even find the original fork?


Don't think you can move threads--yes a dream, can't tell the year but pre-B-stay. Is that a unicrown steel fork or a Colnago steel--can't tell from the picture. If the latter it may be original pre-carbon fork choice, but I don't remember for sure.

If not, shop on eBay for any of the 1" carbons with a 43 deg rake (Reynolds, Ritchey) or one of the Colnago carbons & switch to aheadset style.

'Nago 1" steel come up fairly frequently & there have been some NOS 1" Precisa steel in black from one seller. If you were planning to paint to paint the rest...

I think it looks pretty great as is!


----------



## MERAKMAN

haydos said:


>


..its just perfect! Darn blue's so sexy..


----------



## philament

*the maligned dream*

Paredown, thanks for your input - here's a closer picture of the headset. To my eye, this isn't even installed properly so unlikely that it's the original fork (but I've been known to be wrong before)... and shed a tear for the rust dripping down










I asked around this afternoon, but nobody knew anything, so will try again early tomorrow when the warehouse guys are in. thanks again


----------



## JeremyP

haydos said:


>


We really need to get our bikes together next week


----------



## paredown

That's crazy--some sort of unicrown fork & it looks like they didn't cut it to length, & just added those spacers on the bottom.

Good luck with it--they are great frames...


----------



## donevan

haydos said:


>



More Pictures Plz Haydos!!!!
I love your EPS!


----------



## DucatiRacer

*The Dream Fulfilled..."The Power Generator"*

She took two months to complete, two decades to make the dream a reality, and a few too many dollars...but dare I say...success at last  

See "Building The Dream" thread for more pictures...


----------



## bones711

*Looks great! Just missing this.........*



DucatiRacer said:


> She took two months to complete, two decades to make the dream a reality, and a few too many dollars...but dare I say...success at last
> 
> See "Building The Dream" thread for more pictures...


Hey DucatiRacer, 
Now all you need to complete the pkg is a jersey like this:

https://www.evanscycles.com/products/northwave/heart-jersey-ec002291










It'll look perfect with the ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## veloci1

DucatiRacer,
nice Dream. very well put together. 
i have a question for you regarding the Seatpost. i got the same seatpost (Alpha Q prolite in 30.9) and my seat kept on sliding. it seemd like i could not get it tight enough. needless to say, i snapped the rear bolt. Alpha Q replaced the seat post at no cost. the questions is, is there a specific unique way of clamping the seat down on this seatpost?
i am trying to lift the tip of the saddle so, i loosen the front bolt a little and tighten the rear. when i do this, i can see that the seat rails are not flush with the front clamp. there seems to be a little gap. i am assuming this is why the saddle is sliding. let me know if you had any similar issues.

regards,


----------



## one80

haydos said:


>


Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## donevan

*My mate's colnago*

My groupriding member Steve Choi's Colnago C50 PR00

Isn't she beautiful?


----------



## eridebemmer

it I couldnt not put up a pic of my bike yours all look so good 
























hope you all like oh and this ride was dec 1 the best dec 1 ever.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Like the bar tape. Looks like a nice ride!


----------



## the_terrible_1

Jbartmc said:


> Here is my Saronni EPS, with Super Record 11, Deda bars & stem and Shamal Ultra wheels. It rides like a dream and is my choice most days unless I am on my C-50.


What size is that Saronni?


----------



## Jbartmc

It is a 60 cm purchased from Pista Palace.


----------



## Kapoen

Ready for the new season!


----------



## landrover1970

*my Colnago*

My daily ride...sweeet as can be...1972 super w/nuovo record


----------



## rward325

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bones711

*Sweet!*



landrover1970 said:


> My daily ride...sweeet as can be...1972 super w/nuovo record


That's sure one sweet ride! Love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jbartmc

*Bora's for my EPS*

New wheels for the EPS, so far so good.


----------



## rward325

New shoes look good on that bike.


----------



## Shamus

This is on Vintage/Retro -forum...but it is a Colnago also...


----------



## merlinago

i completely agree, with the op's post, regardless of how long ago it may have been posted. colnago's tend to be the most beautiful bikes i see on the road. the mapei paint scheme in its' many forms is my favorite to date! I managed to find myself a very nice colnago frame in a paint scheme i've never seen before on a frame i'd never heard of. it's very pretty and i look forward to building it up nicely. going campy record 10.


----------



## MERAKMAN

merlinago said:


> i completely agree, with the op's post, regardless of how long ago it may have been posted. colnago's tend to be the most beautiful bikes i see on the road. the mapei paint scheme in its' many forms is my favorite to date! I managed to find myself a very nice colnago frame in a paint scheme i've never seen before on a frame i'd never heard of. it's very pretty and i look forward to building it up nicely. going campy record 10.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Like the paint scheme, does anyone know what that schemes called?


----------



## 27davidson

*Here's mine*

2010 Colnago C50

Paint: AM00
Gruppo: Campagnolo Record 11
Handlebars: FSA Carbon K-Wing
Stem: FSA OS 99
Headset: Chris King
Wheels: Fulcrum Racing 1 2-way fit with Hutchinson tubeless tires
Saddle: Fizik Arione 
Seatpost: Campagnolo
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon


----------



## Jbartmc

Looks great.


----------



## saba

*Cx-1*

New CX-1 52s full Record. Still working on getting the fit nailed. Hoping to pickup some Easton EC90 aero by the end of the week. Snow slush, salt, and ice are keeping her from her maiden voyage


----------



## fabsroman

saba said:


> New CX-1 52s full Record. Still working on getting the fit nailed. Hoping to pickup some Easton EC90 aero by the end of the week. Snow slush, salt, and ice are keeping her from her maiden voyage


Nice.

I read your otheer thread about the Bicycle Pro Shop. I live in Maryland and once in a while I ride in the DC suburbs. Maybe I will see you around the area. Look for me on an ST01 C50.


----------



## SJX426

After being in an accident in May09, which bent up the frame of my 72 Motobecane Le Champion, I set out looking for a replacement. I have not been riding a bike much, since I moved to Oregon, so that was 30+ years ago, and still have memories of what bikes were like in the 70’s. I am not much up to speed and was looking for something familiar as a replacement. I found this 83 Superissimo on CL up the river from me and decided to buy it. It was/is not in great shape paint wise and did have a little rust, but not deep. I stripped, cleaned, removed rust, lubed and reassembled.
Then I did a little research. Obviously the post and saddle was not original, the pedals were not included and freewheel was replaced. But everything else looked original including the bar tape! My thoughts were/are restoration. But first I need to determine if it will work for me. My Moto was a 24” frame and this one is a 58cm. 
Close but smaller.
While recovering, I started collecting replacement parts. Found NOS bar tape, 66-42 bar to replace the 66-44, 85mm and 115mm stem to replace the 70 mm, NOS brake cable, NOS Mavic 330 rims, SR high flange hubs (2 pair), Silca frame pump. 
In the process, I decided to try a more modern approach and upgraded to threadless stem adapter, with appropriate stem and new Cinelli HB with Cane Creek levers ( for improved mechanical advantage) along with new cables and housings. This way I can swap cockpit controls with disconnecting brake cables and removing the step adapter to get the more period correct appearance. I also upgraded to a 7spd freewheel. Found a SunTour Accushift and purchased a IRD 7Spd (better shifting).
Purchased PIcs:
https://s985.photobucket.com/albums/ae332/SJX426/1983%20Colnago%20Superissimo/
Cleaned up Pics:
https://s985.photobucket.com/albums/ae332/SJX426/1983%20Colnago%20Superissimo/Cleaned%20Up%20Colnago/
New cockpit Pics:
https://s985.photobucket.com/albums/ae332/SJX426/1983%20Colnago%20Superissimo/New%20Cockpit%20on%20Colnago/
As purchased:
<a href="https://s985.photobucket.com/albums/ae332/SJX426/1983%20Colnago%20Superissimo/?action=view&current=Colnago_DS01.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i985.photobucket.com/albums/ae332/SJX426/1983%20Colnago%20Superissimo/Colnago_DS01.jpg" border="0" alt="Right side Profile"></a>
Today:
<a href="https://s985.photobucket.com/albums/ae332/SJX426/1983%20Colnago%20Superissimo/New%20Cockpit%20on%20Colnago/?action=view&current=P1000187.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i985.photobucket.com/albums/ae332/SJX426/1983%20Colnago%20Superissimo/New%20Cockpit%20on%20Colnago/P1000187.jpg" border="0" alt="Drive side"></a>

Do I repaint?


----------



## merlinago

here she is built up.
fully campy record carbon/ti 10s group.
reynolds solitude wheels.


----------



## MERAKMAN

merlinago said:


> here she is built up.
> fully campy record carbon/ti 10s group.
> reynolds solitude wheels.


Thats one of the nicest Colnago paint jobs I've ever seen. Nay, one of the nicest bike paint jobs period. Do you know which paint code that is please?


----------



## merlinago

MERAKMAN said:


> Thats one of the nicest Colnago paint jobs I've ever seen. Nay, one of the nicest bike paint jobs period. Do you know which paint code that is please?


I wish I knew. I've been trying to gather ANY information on this frame as I could, to no avail. I do know it's early 90's (93 or 94) made of the Columbus Thron Super Tubes, and that's about all I know. I posted better pics of the frame up above before I had it built up. Thanks for the compliment, it's a very beautiful frame. The paint is starting to give a little bit. Eventually it's going to need to be repainted.


----------



## BDB

And old pic, and it's about to be retired and replaced with a CX-1
2001 Ovalmaster in AD10
Record 10
And Campy Shamal's


----------



## MERAKMAN

BDB said:


> And old pic, and it's about to be retired and replaced with a CX-1
> 2001 Ovalmaster in AD10
> Record 10
> And Campy Shamal's


Looking good! Love that Art Decor era.


----------



## robst

*199? Master Light.*

199? Master Light.


----------



## fabsroman

robst said:


> 199? Master Light.


Did you just win that frame on e-bay a little while ago? I remember seeing and writing on a thread recently about a frame that looked like that.


----------



## robst

fabsroman said:


> Did you just win that frame on e-bay a little while ago? I remember seeing and writing on a thread recently about a frame that looked like that.



yes, won it about 3 months ago.


----------



## fabsroman

robst said:


> yes, won it about 3 months ago.


Nice build. It looks awesome built up.


----------



## ctam

*Paint code X81*

This paint code is called X81.




merlinago said:


> I wish I knew. I've been trying to gather ANY information on this frame as I could, to no avail. I do know it's early 90's (93 or 94) made of the Columbus Thron Super Tubes, and that's about all I know. I posted better pics of the frame up above before I had it built up. Thanks for the compliment, it's a very beautiful frame. The paint is starting to give a little bit. Eventually it's going to need to be repainted.


----------



## oldtrackie

Extreme C, custom paint, Lightweight Standard C, Schmolke, THM, AX Lightness...6.25kg


----------



## merlinago

ctam said:


> This paint code is called X81.


OH MY!!! THANK YOU!!! 

Do you know specifically what year it was made?


----------



## schimanski

merlinago said:


> here she is built up.
> fully campy record carbon/ti 10s group.
> reynolds solitude wheels.


 
That's one ugly bike. I'm sure you're not too fond of green colour either? Yeah, that's what I thought. 
But hey, I'll take it off you really cheap so you don't have to be ashamed anymore, ok? 
Just trust me, things will be better that way. :yesnod:




Awesome bike. I'm green with envy.


----------



## valtchov

Just finished building my EP from the Art Cyclery deal. 

Specs are:

Shimano Di2 shifting
Campy Centaur carbon cranks, KMC chain
Ultegra SL brakes and 11/28 cassette
2010 Easton EA90 SLX

Only done 30 miles but everything seems to be super smooth.

V


----------



## Squeegy200

merlinago said:


> here she is built up.
> fully campy record carbon/ti 10s group.
> reynolds solitude wheels.


The finished bike is beautiful. It turned out better than I had imagined. 

Congratulations!


----------



## jermso




----------



## steelblue

Since there hasn't been any new pictures lately, I'll post mine.


----------



## celly000

*My Colnago Ferrari CF1*

My Colnago Ferrari CF1


----------



## celly000

*Colnago Ferrari*

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/bik/1811407557.html


----------



## one80

My new PR99 EPS with SR11 and Shamal Ultras. 

Yes, I know a few will draw the obvious comparison between this and "Supercampionissimo", but unfortunately I don't have the cash for Lightweights or Boras and I've always had soft spot for white and gold


----------



## zacolnago

WOW! PR99 is my new favourite colour. I like that you've kept it all Italian.


----------



## Sablotny

*Ok,*

not the first time I've posted to this thread... but how can I resist?


----------



## calle_betis

Here's my new CLX...it's two hours old.


----------



## y tin

*colnago c96*

Just built this up. Decided not to go with a period build but to use up-to-date components and also to make it light as possible (on my budget).


----------



## zacolnago

Really good looking bike y tin. Here's my "Transformer" Master in both retro mode and neo retro mode with lots of carbon bits including a carbon Time fork that Colnago used in the late 90's:

Retro Mode:










Neo Retro Mode:


----------



## Shipley

After wanting a Colnago for about 20 years...... now I have 2 :thumbsup: 

a C40










and an Asso for winter


----------



## plussa

*2005 CT2 HP B-stay*

Great looking Colnagos posted recently!

Here's mine:


----------



## zacolnago

Congrats, that CT2 is simply stunning.


----------



## BikeNerd2453

Re-wrapped the bars in black tape, added a black saddle, I think it looks pretty good. White was nice, but this seems more...utilitarian or something. Maybe when the tires wear out I'll swap them to black or something.

When I built this thing I had it with full Dura Ace 7800, but while I love Dura Ace, something wasn't quite right.
Now full Super Record, Zonda wheel, 3T Pro bar/stem, Colnago post, Prologo Scratch Nack saddle, Keo HM pedals. It's in the mid-16s, but we all know you don't build a C50 for lightest weight. Still the best-handling bike I've ever ridden, and the one I'll keep forever.


----------



## fabsroman

BikeNerd2453 said:


> Re-wrapped the bars in black tape, added a black saddle, I think it looks pretty good. White was nice, but this seems more...utilitarian or something. Maybe when the tires wear out I'll swap them to black or something.
> 
> When I built this thing I had it with full Dura Ace 7800, but while I love Dura Ace, something wasn't quite right.
> Now full Super Record, Zonda wheel, 3T Pro bar/stem, Colnago post, Prologo Scratch Nack saddle, Keo HM pedals. It's in the mid-16s, but we all know you don't build a C50 for lightest weight. Still the best-handling bike I've ever ridden, and the one I'll keep forever.


Nice looking bike. I have my C50 built with Record, a Cinelli Neo stem, Cinelli Ram bars, a Record seatpost, a Fizik Arione CX saddle, and Zipp 303's and it comes in at 13.6 pounds. I'm just wondering how you got an extra 3 pounds on the bike since the 3T stuff is pretty much the same weight, if not lighter, than my bars and stem and the Super Record is supposed to be lighter than Record 10. It just cannot be all in the wheels, seatpost, and saddle. Maybe some in the frame since mine is a 53 traditional and yours looks like it might be a 54 sloping, or maybe even larger.

Awesome bike regardless of the weight. I am very pleased with my C50, and I am sure you are too.


----------



## BikeNerd2453

fabsroman said:


> Nice looking bike. I have my C50 built with Record, a Cinelli Neo stem, Cinelli Ram bars, a Record seatpost, a Fizik Arione CX saddle, and Zipp 303's and it comes in at 13.6 pounds. I'm just wondering how you got an extra 3 pounds on the bike since the 3T stuff is pretty much the same weight, if not lighter, than my bars and stem and the Super Record is supposed to be lighter than Record 10. It just cannot be all in the wheels, seatpost, and saddle. Maybe some in the frame since mine is a 53 traditional and yours looks like it might be a 54 sloping, or maybe even larger.
> 
> Awesome bike regardless of the weight. I am very pleased with my C50, and I am sure you are too.


Hmm, I'll weigh it again tonight, I just did it briefly the other day, and honestly that was before some swapping.
Size is 54S, good eye. The 303s are a lot lighter than the Zondas I feel. Are you running a shim for the post then? The 3T stuff isn't that light, it's the base model alloy stuff, but it is "Italian" and traditional bend bars.
Do you have any other little tricks on yours? Ti bolts/etc?


----------



## fabsroman

BikeNerd2453 said:


> Hmm, I'll weigh it again tonight, I just did it briefly the other day, and honestly that was before some swapping.
> Size is 54S, good eye. The 303s are a lot lighter than the Zondas I feel. Are you running a shim for the post then? The 3T stuff isn't that light, it's the base model alloy stuff, but it is "Italian" and traditional bend bars.
> Do you have any other little tricks on yours? Ti bolts/etc?


Now that I think of it, I do have Ciamillo Negative G brakes on it, which I think cuts another 100 or so grams off the weight. Yep, I am running a shim on mine with the 27.2mm post.


----------



## BikeNerd2453

fabsroman said:


> Now that I think of it, I do have Ciamillo Negative G brakes on it, which I think cuts another 100 or so grams off the weight. Yep, I am running a shim on mine with the 27.2mm post.


Yeah, those brakes are pretty light. Still, 3lbs...


----------



## fabsroman

BikeNerd2453 said:


> Yeah, those brakes are pretty light. Still, 3lbs...


Yeah, 3 pounds is a lot. Alright, I just went outside and weighed my C50 with my training set of wheels on it and it came back at 15.8 which makes a little bit more sense. Between the wheels and the tires, we are talking about 600+ grams more than the Zipps. So, with the Zipps on it probably weighs just over 14. The last time I weighed it, I also had a full carbon fiber saddle on it and have since changed to a saddle that weighs about 40 grams more. I'll have to weight it again when I put the 303's back on it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

new tape job on my Colnago.

It won't last long I'm afraid....


----------



## Kenacycle

White Palace. 

The parts were off my Cervelo S3, and they are brand new parts, so I will keep them for now. I know there are those who say I should run with Campy.

Still waiting for a couple of cable adjusters for the downtube as well as a new Nokon brake cable.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

nice !


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Autumn is here.... see the fallen leaves, chilly temperatures.... look at the snow at the mountains.....


----------



## kbwh

*Wife's Technos Veloce '98*

She rides it way too little and prefers walking.

The funny seatpost goes to show that Ernesto also can have quality issues. 

I have a cunning winter plan of making it a 10 speed compact from my leftover Record parts bin and a new shiny Veloce or Centaur CT PT crankset and front derallieur. Maybe she'll use it more then. That's what I hope, at least.

Pardon the self portrait in the greasy mirror. Damn kids.


----------



## MERAKMAN

kbwh said:


> She rides it way too little and prefers walking.
> 
> The funny seatpost goes to show that Ernesto also can have quality issues.
> 
> I have a cunning winter plan of making it a 10 speed compact from my leftover Record parts bin and a new shiny Veloce or Centaur CT PT crankset and front derallieur. Maybe she'll use it more then. That's what I hope, at least.
> 
> Pardon the self portrait in the greasy mirror. Damn kids.


Love that Art Decor colour. Blue was my favorite one, I could look at it for ages. Called LX something with two digits I believe....


----------



## Kenacycle

A couple months ago I built my EPS with parts off my Cervelo S3.. But it just doesn't look right.. So I got some Campy Records and rebuilt it. Now it looks much better

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## fabsroman

Kenacycle said:


> A couple months ago I built my EPS with parts off my Cervelo S3.. But it just doesn't look right.. So I got some Campy Records and rebuilt it. Now it looks much better
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


I cannot see the before photo on this post, but it was just a little further up the thread in an earlier post. The now look is much better IMO.


----------



## gibson00

Kenacycle said:


> A couple months ago I built my EPS with parts off my Cervelo S3.. But it just doesn't look right.. So I got some Campy Records and rebuilt it. Now it looks much better...



That looks killer!


----------



## Shipley

Wow..... Perfect !


----------



## Sacke

Not mine... although I wish, since it is the perfect size, and in my opinion the best paint scheme from Colnago in a long, long time...


----------



## Turtleracer22

2010 Colnago CLX. Stock except for the Cosmic Carbone SR wheelset and Selle Italia saddle.


----------



## andesman

colnago ct2...updated...


----------



## zacolnago

Perfect andesman, just perfect.


----------



## FrenchNago

*C50 special paint*










WX 07 fluo orange theme unique or VERY seldom seen


----------



## Jbartmc

*Prza & Pr82*

Blue and Red. I had a PR99, but sold it to get the PRZA. I like it much better visually. There are so many white bikes, red bikes and black bikes. The blue is not as popular a color, but I think it looks great.


----------



## fabsroman

Jbartmc said:


> Blue and Red. I had a PR99, but sold it to get the PRZA. I like it much better visually. There are so many white bikes, red bikes and black bikes. The blue is not as popular a color, but I think it looks great.


I don't know how I would ever be able to sell two EPSs to my wife. Thought you had a MXL in PR82 also.

FYI - You could have kept the PR99 and had red, white, and blue matching bikes. Nice bikes though.


----------



## Jbartmc

I got a good price on the blue bike and was lucky to sell the PR99 at a good price. Yes, I do have a MXL in PR82, but it is old-school with alloy Campy components, all Record except for Chorus shifters, including Record hubs and skewers. It is a fair-weather bike--great for weekend rides and it gets lots of compliments. 

As for the wife, you should see her Ferragamo shoe closet.


----------



## fabsroman

Jbartmc said:


> I got a good price on the blue bike and was lucky to sell the PR99 at a good price. Yes, I do have a MXL in PR82, but it is old-school with alloy Campy components, all Record except for Chorus shifters, including Record hubs and skewers. It is a fair-weather bike--great for weekend rides and it gets lots of compliments.
> 
> *As for the wife, you should see her Ferragamo shoe closet.*


Luckily, my wife isn't into shoes. Just purses, and mostly Coach at that. She has been eyeing some Gucci and Fendi stuff, but with the new house purchase all purses and most bike purchases have been put on hold.

I know exactly what your MXL looks like because I saved a picture of it as a reference for when I build mine. That bike purchase is not on hold and will happen before my 40th birthday in September. Probably around April or May.

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get those bike stands at or what is the manufacturer's name. I have one sort of like them, but it isn't very stable. Nothing I would want to put my C50 or Cristallo on.


----------



## ragweed

fabsroman said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get those bike stands at or what is the manufacturer's name. I have one sort of like them, but it isn't very stable. Nothing I would want to put my C50 or Cristallo on.


Wow, a question on the Colnago forum that I can actually answer! http://www.feedbacksports.com/products/rakk_storage_stand.aspx

(CLX 1.0 owner and proud of it.)


----------



## fabsroman

ragweed said:


> Wow, a question on the Colnago forum that I can actually answer! http://www.feedbacksports.com/products/rakk_storage_stand.aspx
> 
> (CLX 1.0 owner and proud of it.)


Thanks for the link. Now, to find them as cheap as possible. LOL


----------



## one80

Jbartmc said:


> Blue and Red. I had a PR99, but sold it to get the PRZA. I like it much better visually. There are so many white bikes, red bikes and black bikes. The blue is not as popular a color, but I think it looks great.


You bastard


----------



## Jbartmc

*Best looking C59 ATMO*

Of course, a standard top tube is my preference.


----------



## nvrsetl

My Duo- Dream Lux & Scandium


----------



## FrenchNago

Jbartmc said:


> Of course, a standard top tube is my preference.


Looks like a Europcar bike...........:thumbsup:


----------



## WrigleyRoadie

*2011 Colnago M10 MTBK*

52s fom Kozy's Cyclery in Chicago, www.kozy.com
SRAM Force
SRAM Red Cassette & BB
Gore Ride-On cables
Easton EA90SLX, EC90 Aero and team TT wheels
Easton EA90 Stem
Easton EC90 SLX Bars
Lizard Skins 1.8 Race tape
Selle Italia '11 SLR Kit Carbonio
Shimano PD7900 carbon pedals


----------



## Salsa_Lover

needs more black


----------



## FrenchNago

*back in black?*

Would have put a carbon chainring set to keep the black theme, and mat black tape, full campag 11 super record...........with the little red accent


----------



## WrigleyRoadie

FrenchNago said:


> Would have put a carbon chainring set to keep the black theme, and mat black tape, full campag 11 super record...........with the little red accent


Carbon chainring? Maybe for a photo, but this bike will be raced . Tiso, FSA and Fulcrum make some black alu options. This bike looks great with Campy 11 on it for sure. I'm actually on a SRAM sponsored squad - being in Chicago near their HQ, they support most of the grassroots scene here. I do actually prefer their doubletap system for racing.


----------



## Jbartmc

Master with 2006 Record alloy components, except a carbon RD and Chorus shifters.


----------



## FrenchNago

WrigleyRoadie said:


> Carbon chainring? Maybe for a photo, but this bike will be raced . Tiso, FSA and Fulcrum make some black alu options. This bike looks great with Campy 11 on it for sure. I'm actually on a SRAM sponsored squad - being in Chicago near their HQ, they support most of the grassroots scene here. I do actually prefer their doubletap system for racing.


see here: these products are "raced"it TT and track and mountain ; just takes a careful setup.

http://www.fibre-lyte.co.uk/

campy chainrings are my favorite though with their dark finish...suits colnagos like a glove


----------



## chuckice

FrenchNago said:


> see here: these products are "raced"it TT and track and mountain ; just takes a careful setup.
> 
> https://www.fibre-lyte.co.uk/
> 
> campy chainrings are my favorite though with their dark finish...suits colnagos like a glove


Mine's been great...no issues..ridiculously light.


----------



## Flanners

My C40:


IMAG0225.jpg by deflanighan, on Flickr


IMAG0226 by deflanighan, on Flickr

My Master Extra Light:


IMAG0224 by deflanighan, on Flickr


IMAG0223.jpg by deflanighan, on Flickr


My CLX:


IMAG0221.jpg by deflanighan, on Flickr


IMAG0220 by deflanighan, on Flickr


Oh, and my Milani 


IMAG0018.jpg by deflanighan, on Flickr

Must get a decent camera!


----------



## LowCel

I have a few changes planned and I need to get some better pictures, but anyway, here is my CX-1.


----------



## rmfh

My Colnago Anniversary model. It's now on sale though, since I just ordered a c59.


----------



## Tissot

awesome !!


----------



## Mike Overly

1982 Super. My all-time favorite two-wheeler.


----------



## eddie5140

*How much do you think this Colnago worth?*

I had this Colnago bike for over fifteen years sitting in my parents garage I paid a hundred dollars for it then, i took it to the bike shop to fix the tires and the guy told me it wasn't worth that much but he offer me a hundred dollars for it. hmmmmmmm. Can someone help me please?


----------



## Salsa_Lover

$100 .


----------



## fabsroman

eddie5140 said:


> I had this Colnago bike for over fifteen years sitting in my parents garage I paid a hundred dollars for it then, i took it to the bike shop to fix the tires and the guy told me it wasn't worth that much but he offer me a hundred dollars for it. hmmmmmmm. Can someone help me please?


Wash it up, get it tuned up, put some new tires on it, and start riding it. If you go with cheaper tires, they will not cost you more than $35 maybe $40 each. I would guess those are tubulars on there. The ones I use for training are about $35 each.

Now, whatever you do, do not take it back to the same bike shop that wanted to buy it from you for $100. How does such a bike shop stay in business by giving such crappy advice. Either that person is a moron or a shiester. I like to think people are honest, so I'll put him in the moron category. Intelligence is determined by God and genetics.

Edit to add: Why wouldn't it be worth putting a hundred or two hundred into that bike to get it on the road? Going out and buying another bike that is road worthy right away would cost you more than that, and it probably wouldn't be any nicer than your bike.


----------



## paredown

Looks like an early 70s Colnago Super. The Campagnolo cranks alone are worth $100.

If you don't want to fix it up for yourself as Fabs suggested, and you are comfortable with eBay, you could likely get $500-$700 as a whole bike, and more if you removed all the parts and sold each piece separately.


----------



## eddie5140

Thanks Paredown, i think i'm going to take Fab suggestion. i like to start riding road bikes again and stay with this forum.Everybody has good ideas, maybe i'll get a new colnago someday to match my old one. Thanks again.


----------



## defmut

Here's my 2010 Colnago Ace I got last August 2010. I've replace the pedals with Shimano clipless and use a Garmin Edge 500 comp. My goal is to do 12 centuries this year (so far I have done 3). If I accomplish my goal, I'm upgrading this bike for a CX-1 Evo. The Ace is nice, it takes off when you want to and turns/handles really well. I got my heart set on a racing frame though.


----------



## Le Turbo

Tsk tsk! I'm losing it. I thought I'd posted pics of my babies here before, but I think it must have been on another thread or somewhere. I bought them both together - at a rough guess on exchange rates, about U$500 each. Here's the Master Olympic ...


----------



## Le Turbo

And here's the Superissimo. Unfortunately, the rear Vento got slightly bent in a disagreement with a truck, but I just picked up similar Shamals (if I can stand the tubby rigmarol).


----------



## eddie5140

*Decal info please.*

I just got my Colnago out of the shop with new tires, everything is orginal the only thing I'm missing is the decals. Can anyone give me the year and maybe where i can get the decal for this bike? Thanks


----------



## enzo269

Wow.. What a beauty! Looks like an early 1980's Nuovo Mexico but I could be wrong.. I am friends with Alex Colnago.. I will ask him if they still produce decals for that frame.. What a nice ride man!


----------



## fabsroman

enzo269 said:


> Wow.. What a beauty! Looks like an early 1980's Nuovo Mexico but I could be wrong.. I am friends with Alex Colnago.. I will ask him if they still produce decals for that frame.. What a nice ride man!


I am still trying to get over the fact that a bike shop told him it wasn't worth more than $100.

Some decals are available on e-bay, but I don't know if they will be period correct for that bike. Look at some pics of decals for the Super and see what you can find on e-bay.


----------



## Richieg

WrigleyRoadie said:


> 52s fom Kozy's Cyclery in Chicago, www.kozy.com
> SRAM Force
> SRAM Red Cassette & BB
> Gore Ride-On cables
> Easton EA90SLX, EC90 Aero and team TT wheels
> Easton EA90 Stem
> Easton EC90 SLX Bars
> Lizard Skins 1.8 Race tape
> Selle Italia '11 SLR Kit Carbonio
> Shimano PD7900 carbon pedals


 How does it ride? Thanks


----------



## Richieg

WrigleyRoadie said:


> 52s fom Kozy's Cyclery in Chicago, www.kozy.com
> SRAM Force
> SRAM Red Cassette & BB
> Gore Ride-On cables
> Easton EA90SLX, EC90 Aero and team TT wheels
> Easton EA90 Stem
> Easton EC90 SLX Bars
> Lizard Skins 1.8 Race tape
> Selle Italia '11 SLR Kit Carbonio
> Shimano PD7900 carbon pedals


 Hi, can you give your saddle height? Thanks


----------



## Mapei

*My New Master*

Add this Master to the parade! I bought it about a week ago. It's either a 2010 or 2011, I'm not sure. Size 53. The gruppo is Year 2000 Chorus, which had been sitting in a box in my garage for several years. You can see the same gruppo on my Mapei-colored Dream, which is one of the first bicycles featured on this long-running thread! That frame now sits naked in the garage rafters. I'm not quite finished kitting the Master out, but it's still more than nice enough to show.


----------



## lenny_

*2003 c-40*

"my 2-wheeled mistress"

imgur.com/E9Xxa

imgur.com/ZM5P6


----------



## fergnago

I am in awe of these two wheeled masterpieces!


----------



## Cycleyes

il sogno said:


> Here's my meager contribution.
> 
> Year 2000 Dream
> Campy Record 10 speed
> ITM stem
> Ritchey handlebars
> Campy titanium seatpost
> Campy Barcelona rim and Ambrosio rim (tubular)
> Campy Record pedals


Love the Tube - Old-School.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

the C-40 with Ergonova Rotundo Pro and Heliums

the Heliums color clash i reckon, I will reserve that wheelset for an AD11  will make pics with a Zonda Wheelset I have soon.


----------



## Pirx

Mapei said:


> Add this Master to the parade! I bought it about a week ago. It's either a 2010 or 2011, I'm not sure. Size 53. The gruppo is Year 2000 Chorus, which had been sitting in a box in my garage for several years. You can see the same gruppo on my Mapei-colored Dream, which is one of the first bicycles featured on this long-running thread! That frame now sits naked in the garage rafters. I'm not quite finished kitting the Master out, but it's still more than nice enough to show.


Bloody hell, this is one of the most beautiful bikes I have seen in a long time! Congratulations!


----------



## Aceman58

I have a 1985 Red Ernesto Colnago Signature road bike. Every bit of the bike has Ernesto's signature in black, from the wheels to the toe clips, Aero post, seat and brakes, hubs, everything. I have been trying to do research on this bike to find out how many were made. I was told, when I bought it in 85, only a couple hundred were made. It has Ofmega Super Comp. gruppo and Aero brakes, it has only 4000 miles and one owner, me. I'm putting it up for sales due to a bad lower back, (only mountain bikes for me now). Does anyone have more information on this special 85 model. It is not the Super Mexico, but looks just like it. No rust, in 98% original condition, hanging in my garage for the last 26 years. Any help would be great.


----------



## fabsroman

Aceman58 said:


> I have a 1985 Red Ernesto Colnago Signature road bike. Every bit of the bike has Ernesto's signature in black, from the wheels to the toe clips, Aero post, seat and brakes, hubs, everything. I have been trying to do research on this bike to find out how many were made. I was told, when I bought it in 85, only a couple hundred were made. It has Ofmega Super Comp. gruppo and Aero brakes, it has only 4000 miles and one owner, me. I'm putting it up for sales due to a bad lower back, (only mountain bikes for me now). Does anyone have more information on this special 85 model. It is not the Super Mexico, but looks just like it. No rust, in 98% original condition, hanging in my garage for the last 26 years. Any help would be great.


How about posting a pic of the bike so we can see what you are talking about?


----------



## Salsa_Lover

You should post that on the Classifieds section and pay the small fee that helps to run this site. 

HTH


----------



## Aceman58

New to this forum, I'll try to add pic's...


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Updated C-40 pics with 3T Rotundo and 2 other sets of wheels

Neutron










mismatched Zonda/Sirocco that I got on a trade, I think the silver colored Zonda goes better with this bike but I am not able to find a matching Zonda front wheel on the market.


----------



## FrenchNago

the headtube is protuding............


----------



## FrenchNago

Aceman58 said:


> New to this forum, I'll try to add pic's...


looks like a Saronni:blush2:


----------



## Aceman58

Apparently Colnago had several models Saronni colored, this finish is a replica of the frame ridden by Giuseppe Saronni to win the World Road Race Championship at Goodwood in 1982, (wine red with white decals). But I have yet to find one with all components with Ernesto Colnago's signature on each of them, most have a signature on the frame right side of the seat top tube. My bike has Ernesto Colnago on every item attached to the frame, pedal, hub, front rings, Ofmega derailleur fr & rear, Aero seat post, seat, stem, everything. Have you guys seen one of these on the streets? I can't seem to find any information on the web about the history of my bike, so I may have to talk to some old timer at Colnago's shop. Looking for information, I don't know what I have here aside from a beautiful Colnago bike. Also upper tube and down tube are crimped, based on my own research I believe my bike to be a Super Mexico Saronni Commemorative model..


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Updated pic of the EP with some additional white details


----------



## y tin

*c40*

Still got my c40, fresh pic.


----------



## FrenchNago

y tin said:


> Still got my c40, fresh pic.


still is nice a s ever in the WC color scheme


----------



## lenny_

Shipley said:


> a C40


Where'd you get those rims?!? Those are hot!


----------



## dsena

Long Time, First time.

Many beautiful works of art posted here.

My pride and joy is a 2004 Dream HP with GEO paint and a mix of FSA & Campy Chorus components. I guess I can't post pix until my post count gets higher, so I'll stop back with pix when I have enough posts.


----------



## kerms333

*Colnago Superissimo*

Here's my 1996 Superissimo with 9 speed Chorus Group & Mavic wheelset.


----------



## jet sanchEz

Which colour scheme is on this Master Extra Light?


----------



## ctam

jet sanchEz said:


> Which colour scheme is on this Master Extra Light?


I think it's AD14.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Got a Set of early Bora G3, and set the C-40 with them.

This bike is T!ts !


----------



## roadmoggy

Heres my extreme c, 50cm sloping, ive always wanted a colnago and when i saw this in my local bike shop i could'nt resist, i think its a 2009 frame. It was bought and built at Paul Hewwitt cycles.

kit is... full chorus groupo
tune hubs with DT swiss R 1.1 rims and dt rev spokes
deda zero bars and fsa slk stem
fizik carbon shell saddle
KCNC calipers
comes in at 15.3lb with pedals


----------



## roedie

*colnago mega master alu*

Hi there, 

hope yo specialists can help me. 

can anyone tell me if this is a real one? 



I cannot find the colour sceme on the net and only a few hits on 'colnago mega master'? 

Frame as such looks genuine though. All numbers and decals are on. Tubing is ok as well. 

Better pictures follow. 

Just bought it two days ago.


----------



## paredown

Not much information available on your frame but it is a Colnago.

Look at this thread--you will see my previous post to someone else trying to get some information, and Takman's post as well.

Welded Altec Alu frame, Master profile but oversize tubing (hence "Mega), produced from late 90s to perhaps as late as 2003....


----------



## roedie

ok thanks. Found this one already. It is a one-off i guess. If anyone has more information I would really appreciate it


----------



## paredown

roedie said:


> ok thanks. Found this one already. It is a one-off i guess. If anyone has more information I would really appreciate it


I may have been off on the dating and it may have appeared for fewer years than I first thought--T-Mar on Bike Forums has this to say about the MegaMaster:



> I have a 1999 Canadian distributor's product list mentioning the Mega Master model with Altec tubing. It's not mentioned in the 2000 list. I don't have a 1998 list, but it's not in the 1997 list, so by elimination it should be 1998 or 1999. No colours mentioned. I imagine it was also available as a frameset, but that may have been a spearate price list, as this one contains mentions bicycles.
> 
> FYI, it was equipped with a Colnago Precisa steel fork and was available in 105, for $2599 CDN, so the OP's 105 group would be right at home.


And as I suggested in the previous thread, the paint scheme may have been a one year pro deal...


----------



## aalameer

@roadmoggy

that's a killer ride! I wish I find the right one for me soon.


----------



## alexboer2004

*Colnago Master X-Light Frame Set PR82 2011 Frame Size : 56*

from march 2011


----------



## Salsa_Lover

nice !


----------



## alfalum76

Hi all.
My first post.
Thought you might like to see my Colnago (must admit i'm quite pleased with it} :blush2:


----------



## alfalum76

There are so many beautiful machines on this thread!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

now that PRZA Master is much nicer ! :thumbsup:


----------



## fabsroman

alfalum76 said:


> Hi all.
> My first post.
> Thought you might like to see my Colnago (must admit i'm quite pleased with it} :blush2:


Where did you find the Delta brakes? Was it on e-bay. Nice looking bike by the way. Can't decide whether I want to go with a metallic groupo for my future Master or upgrade my C50 with Super Record 11 and use the Record 10 from the C50 on the Master. Decisions, decisions, decisions. Life is tough. LOL


----------



## alfalum76

Thanks. I was lucky with the Deltas, they were given to me. They are well used Croce d'Aune ones. I couldn't really afford what the NOS Record Deltas go for on ebay! They work fine but are a **** to set-up!


----------



## sega355

My Master-x


----------



## jet sanchEz

I just picked this up, a Colnago Master Extra Light. A couple of google searches tell me that this paint scheme was used by the Casino race team back in the day. Would Dura Ace have been the team spec?


----------



## eddie5140

Nice!!!!!! What year is it?


----------



## alfalum76

Thanks. Its a new(ish) frame, 2010. They made this Blue version PRZA and an orange Eddy Merckx Molteni colour PRMO which is really retro cool. As well as the Sarroni red PR82.


----------



## LowCel

Cleaned up the CX-1 this evening and took a few pics.


----------



## mr.president

Picked up a NOS C-50 and am loving it, just loving it.

So glad to be on a Colnago!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

well done Peter Parker !


----------



## mattyman

*My New CLX*

Here's my brand new 2011 CLX 2.0. White, 48s. Factory build. Full Ultegra, Fulcrum Racing 5 wheels. Look Keo 2 Max pedals (white) . Some upgrades in the future (wheels!), but for now I'm loving it! Coming from a 2000 Steel Marin Treviso w/Campy Chorus. It's a new world!


----------



## paredown

My spidie sense is tingling....

I like that paint scheme & lust after c50s. enjoy your new rocket.


----------



## Ronde

jet sanchEz said:


> I just picked this up, a Colnago Master Extra Light. A couple of google searches tell me that this paint scheme was used by the Casino race team back in the day. Would Dura Ace have been the team spec?
> 
> Dura Ace would be correct for Casino, but colours and models I'm not recalling, my guess would be C40's, and I think that paint scheme was used at least one year...


----------



## jet sanchEz

Thanks, that is what I thought, that Dura Ace was team spec for Casino. I had a Rabobank Colnago CX bike and it was full Dura Ace too. 

When I was digging around for information on this bike, I came across this page and it looks like a couple of the riders are on Master Extra Lights. 
That may have just been for photos though, not races.

https://www.cyclingarchives.com/ploegfiche.php?id=9714


----------



## Ronde

Cool find, it's Pascal Richard I remember as one of their big riders and Jacky Durand as the break away artist, what I don't remember is Vino as an espoir.


----------



## robst

mr.president said:


> Picked up a NOS C-50 and am loving it, just loving it.
> 
> So glad to be on a Colnago!


Nice bike!


----------



## Ronde

*C40 Mapei*

2002(?) C40
Mapei
Dura Ace 25th Anniversary group
Ambrosio Nemesis rims on DA 25th hubs, CX-Rays. 
Deda 215 deep bars

Took it for the inaugural ride today, and wow what a difference from my beer can bike. I was messing around with mounting the shifters high-up, they are going back down a bit, other than that it is very comfortable.


----------



## maxxevv

Ronde said:


> 2002(?) C40
> Mapei
> Dura Ace 25th Anniversary group
> Ambrosio Nemesis rims on DA 25th hubs, CX-Rays.
> Deda 215 deep bars
> 
> Took it for the inaugural ride today, and wow what a difference from my beer can bike. I was messing around with mounting the shifters high-up, they are going back down a bit, other than that it is very comfortable.


If you prefer a flatter transition for the shifters on the bartops, try using one of the newer 'ergo' bend bars. They will generally fit Shimano shifters much better and overall, you may like it better too if you're riding on the hood tops most of the time. 

Brands and models such as the 3T Ergonova and Ergosum some to mind. The FSA Compacts are good too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

high shifters ? compact bars? flatter transition?

HTFU and setup the shifters as they are meant to be


----------



## Ronde

i was really just messing around with setting them up high as I have seen it done before and just wanted to try it out. The bars I'm happy with, not really into the ergo bars particularly on this more "traditional" build. One thing I could use is a real camera...


----------



## ronderman

Wow - love that 02 Mapie - GREAT frame and great paint together. Jealous!!!!!


----------



## zacolnago

alfalum76 said:


> Hi all.
> My first post.
> Thought you might like to see my Colnago (must admit i'm quite pleased with it} :blush2:


Awesome job. This is exactly what a modern rendition of a classic bike should look like.


----------



## bon vivant

Here is the newest addition to my Colnago stable. This one I will not sell.








Here is build:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6047408937/" title="IMG_1006 by iCoachCycling, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6184/6047408937_ae77b38900.jpg" width="374" height="500" alt="IMG_1006"></a>
This is v.1 build with Campy Record, Bora's, 3T stem and LTD Ergonova carbon bars, FSA SL-K Quarq power meter cranks.
Some small changes since then EDGE carbon stem and second set of wheels, Fulcrum Zero's.


----------



## fabsroman

bon vivant said:


> Here is the newest addition to my Colnago stable. This one I will not sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is build:
> 
> This is v.1 build with Campy Record, Bora's, 3T stem and LTD Ergonova carbon bars, FSA SL-K Quarq power meter cranks.
> Some small changes since then EDGE carbon stem and second set of wheels, Fulcrum Zero's.


Very nice.

FYI - I am not selling any of my Colnagos unless the circumstances are dire.

Did you sell your C50?


----------



## bon vivant

fabsroman said:


> Very nice.
> 
> FYI - I am not selling any of my Colnagos unless the circumstances are dire.
> 
> Did you sell your C50?


I did and are sorry every time I see it. Learned my lesson.


----------



## E_Cristallo

Super looking bike - and, contrary to what allot of people say if you own a Colnago, the Shimano DA looks fab and it works!!

What is it with some people that they have such a hang up on what you should or shouldn't put on an Italian frame? It certainly was the preference for Millram, Rabobank, Word Perfect, Lampre, Mapei etc etc...which all road Shimano on Colnago frames!!


----------



## bon vivant

E_Cristallo said:


> Super looking bike - and, contrary to what allot of people say if you own a Colnago, the Shimano DA looks fab and it works!!
> 
> What is it with some people that they have such a hang up on what you should or shouldn't put on an Italian frame? It certainly was the preference for Millram, Rabobank, Word Perfect, Lampre, Mapei etc etc...which all road Shimano on Colnago frames!!


Thank you Cristallo.
I agree with you about Shimano, but this is a forum and like in life it takes all kinds to make this life interesting. 
I'm not telling others what they should or shouldn't do with their bikes and consequently never cared what "they" tell me I should do. 
Therefore on my C59 I put the best components FOR ME. 
Shimano breaks I got at a VERY good deal ($150 pair), so I gave them a try. They are better then Campy by mile. Break better (smoother), very easy to open and take off your wheels (not like Campy at the shifters), look better and I can find break pads cheaper. 
All on all better breaks. Why shouldn't I mix it with Campy? And I did. 
Bought second pair for my racing XTreme. 
People that don't like it...get to the front and take a pull. Stop sucking my wheel and look at my brakes.


----------



## Papimax

*New 'Classic' Colnago*

Here is my idea of an updated Colnago. A classic design with all the benefits of modern technology.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

very nice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## duz10s

My new C59


----------



## BDB

That's a tiny bit delicious!~

Congrats.


----------



## Richieg

*C59*



duz10s said:


> My new C59


What size frame do you have?


----------



## maym036

Picked this up today. Unfortunately not my size....
It`s a Colnago Titanio with Campagnolo C-Record from around 1993


----------



## duz10s

Richieg said:


> What size frame do you have?


Frame size 54 sloping


----------



## Trevor Ash

2002 Tecnos with 9 speed Campy.


----------



## MickM

*My New c59*

Finished building it last week.


----------



## Jbartmc

Nice bike. I enjoy my C59 very much.


----------



## duz10s

nice hope you enjoy it, had my first rides on mine yesterday and today and love it, stiff and comfortable.


----------



## Benzosol

*Colnago master piu*

Here's my Master Piu with Ergos and C Record Parts.


----------



## paredown

Benzosol said:


> Here's my Master Piu with Ergos and C Record Parts.


Very nice--kinda has that Miami Vice vibe. They are lovely frames-I sold mine a couple of years ago to some nice gal in CA who was giving it to her BF for a present. I hope he appreciated the gesture!


----------



## Le Turbo

Nice! How did you match the pedals - but, especially, the bottle cages? Was it a whole respray? Love the hubs (such a classic) and Delta brakes too ... but (there's always a but) I'm personally not wild about that bar tape. I'm thinking white tape and white brake hoods would go v-e-r-y nicely with the pink and blue pastel shades.


----------



## tovve

*Help with bike id*

Hello road racers outhere, I am new to this forum and i love it. I post a photo of i bike i recently bought and i need some help with the identification. Which model and year? Anyone who can help. Ideas for modifies and making performance better are welcome. Thanks/P


----------



## enzo269

Kinda hard to tell because your photos cant be enlarged... Repost photos to allow enlargement..


----------



## tovve

*new photos attached to my post*



enzo269 said:


> Kinda hard to tell because your photos cant be enlarged... Repost photos to allow enlargement..


Hi Enzo,new photos attached to my post, the seller says it is an early Master?, many thanks for your help/ P


----------



## enzo269

Anybody have any nice Altains from late 1990's? That was my first Colnago.. I wish I still had it.. I loved that bike...


----------



## enzo269

tovve said:


> Hi Enzo,new photos attached to my post, the seller says it is an early Master?, many thanks for your help/ P


bulgier.net - /pics/bike/Catalogs/

Definitely a Master.. Not sure what year... Look through these Colnago catalogues.. May help narrow it down a bit.


----------



## paredown

tovve said:


> Hi Enzo,new photos attached to my post, the seller says it is an early Master?, many thanks for your help/ P


Not that early--yours has the Decor paint and the double water bottle bosses, so probably somewhere around 1989-1991.

The Precisa straight blade fork was already available, but some people chose the curve blade because it was cheaper and it took a while for people get used to the straight blades. 

(The Masters continued to have the top tube cable guides for a few years late 80s-early90s while the Master Piu had the internal routing; later both had the internal routing...)


----------



## tovve

*Thanks*



enzo269 said:


> Anybody have any nice Altains from late 1990's? That was my first Colnago.. I wish I still had it.. I loved that bike...


Many thanks guys, i knew this was the place to be. Which up grade is recommended to do? Weak spots on the Master? Thanks/P


----------



## alexboer2004

alexboer2004 said:


> from march 2011


hello


----------



## titobandito

*Anybody know this color code?*

This is from my 2005 C40 HP. It's very Vikings. Minnesota Vikings, that is.


----------



## FrenchNago

titobandito said:


> This is from my 2005 C40 HP. It's very Vikings. Minnesota Vikings, that is.


'tis a thing of great beauty.......as for the team i'd say OM as in Olympic de Marseille: ALLEZ L'OM!!!!!!


----------



## fraunkie

*99 Colnago Tecnos Competition under construction!*

I came across the Colnago wheels pictured from an auction in the Midwest about 2 months ago. The very next week I came across the frame in the same color scheme. I have never owned a Colnago but have always wanted one in my collection. The frame came with a King headset, Colnago seatpost, and Colnago fork and stem. Just purchased some 9 Speed Record to complete the bike. Will post pictures when it is complete.


----------



## Jcumpstay

Wheels match the frame well. Be good to see the complete build


----------



## american psycho

Mid 1990's Master Olympic with eraly 2000 Campagnolo Record
View attachment 241230

View attachment 241231

View attachment 241232


----------



## campyc40

New C50 ST02, It's a closeout 2008 model but brand new, never ridden, not a single paint chip. And 50% off! Building it up with Chorus, Ritchey stem and bar and Ksyrium SR wheels.


----------



## BikeNerd2453

campyc40 said:


> New C50 ST02, It's a closeout 2008 model but brand new, never ridden, not a single paint chip. And 50% off! Building it up with Chorus, Ritchey stem and bar and Ksyrium SR wheels.


Hey that's awesome! Where'd you get it? How much?
LOVE the ST02 paint scheme, but the paint on my was super easy to chip.


----------



## campyc40

Thanks for the paint warning, I'll be extra careful now.

I paid $2399 for the frame at the Bicycle Emporium in Auburn, California. Included in this price were a Colnago seatpost, Record headset and shipping. I could not say no to a deal like that.
Can't wait to find out the ride difference with my C40 (12 years old).


----------



## icsloppl

Excellent deal C40 :thumbsup:


----------



## FrenchNago

campyc40 said:


> New C50 ST02, It's a closeout 2008 model but brand new, never ridden, not a single paint chip. And 50% off! Building it up with Chorus, Ritchey stem and bar and Ksyrium SR wheels.


I am FUCin jealous!!!!.....................Nice find


----------



## andesman

*master x light*


IMG_2603 by willy gil, on Flickr


IMG_2585 by willy gil, on Flickr


IMG_2617 by willy gil, on Flickr


----------



## Salsa_Lover

andesman, that is fecking beautiful !

you are a man of good taste.


----------



## alexboer2004

Superb ! master x light white...


----------



## nightfend

Really nice looking 11 speed group. Very appropriate use of Athena.


----------



## enr1co

andesman said:


> IMG_2603 by willy gil, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2585 by willy gil, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2617 by willy gil, on Flickr


Great photos, beautiful bike!

e


----------



## fraunkie

Bike should be completed tomorrow. I will post pictures asap. Any idea in the wheel model?


----------



## freerider1971

What is the silver stem on the white master x-light?


----------



## Salsa_Lover

freerider1971 said:


> What is the silver stem on the white master x-light?


Stems - Components


----------



## SVF_DOC

this is my Colnago Master, sr#146 that I bought in 1985. I trained, road, raced and crashed (lol) this thing for 5 years. It's in pretty rough shape and I'm looking to get it restored.


----------



## Ronde

enr1co said:


> Great photos, beautiful bike!
> 
> e


enr1co... A stunning bike and and even better build.The stem and seat post combo is fantastic. This the kind of build that confirms why I feel alloy groups look better than carbon groups.


----------



## andesman

thanks all, the stem is by velo orange, in california...


----------



## alfalum76

White Master X-Lite is a beauty!


----------



## andesman

so is your blue one afalum76!


----------



## chasrich

*Il Sogno Bike*

Not meager, I hope as I just purchased the same frame with the same Yellow color scheme. The seller dated it at 2004 with a Star Fork and Chris King HS. Anyone know if that sounds correct or is it 2000 like Il Sogno? Thanks


----------



## jet sanchEz

This is a Team Rabobank bike that I believe is a C40, there is nothing written on it except "Colnago" and "Rabobank". It was supposedly ridden by Thomas Dekker, I tracked it down in Holland and had a friend ship it over for me. It is in very good shape, it doesn't appear to have been ridden very hard. I put my Chris King/Open Pro wheelset on the bike and it is a great ride.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Interesting, I have never seen a non B-Stay C-40 on a LX paint job.

Maybe is a refinished one ?


----------



## psyklist

*Colnago Tecnos*

Here's my recently-acquired Tecnos which I've built up with 9 speed Chorus. Unfortunately the Shamals have cracked rims so are cosmetic only!


----------



## quikrick1

*New to Me! Colnago Tecnos*

I got this frame in Sept. I'm taking my time building it up. The group is Chorus 10 speed, the crankset is Centaur, 'cause I like the Ultra Torque in silver. I have a new threadless Precisa fork on the way. I can't wait to see how this baby rides.


----------



## paredown

quikrick1 said:


> I got this frame in Sept. I'm taking my time building it up. The group is Chorus 10 speed, the crankset is Centaur, 'cause I like the Ultra Torque in silver. I have a new threadless Precisa fork on the way. I can't wait to see how this baby rides.


Color me jealous--wasn't this one on eBay pretty recently?

Nice build, & I think the chrome fork is a great idea. Although I didn't mind the carbon fork on mine, when I get another Tecnos, I will go original if I can...


----------



## quikrick1

Yeah I did get it on ebay. I just wanted the frame. The components were cobbled together with a mix of Shimano and old Campy. The non drive side crank arm/bb spindle was completely boogered up and was just a matter of time before it would fail. Good thing I stripped it down before just hopping on and riding. The frame is in excellent shape, I did spend some time cleaning it up though. I really like the shiny chrome polished look... Can you say BLING?!
I'll post more pics when I finish.


----------



## quikrick1

*My Late 1990's Tecnos*

Still not finished, but here is another shot...


----------



## paredown

quikrick1 said:


> Still not finished, but here is another shot...


Yeah, I remember that one because of the weird component assortment--but like you, I would have stripped and rebuilt.

I still miss mine--the same Decor paint as yours, but in the Mapei blue--but it was a Freuler frame with a 58.5 TT and I reluctantly sold it because it was just a bit too big.

Yours is about the right size!


----------



## quikrick1

I know how it feels to have to sell a nice bike because of size. I just sold a VERY cool Tommasini Tecno... That was a sweet ride! But it was just too big. I tried to justify keeping it for a long time. I feel for you Bro!


----------



## zacolnago

quikrick1 said:


> I got this frame in Sept. I'm taking my time building it up. The group is Chorus 10 speed, the crankset is Centaur, 'cause I like the Ultra Torque in silver. I have a new threadless Precisa fork on the way. I can't wait to see how this baby rides.


Stunning bike. Its a real pity that you would put a threadless stem on this bike, it would just look out of place. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## quikrick1

zacolnago said:


> Stunning bike. Its a real pity that you would put a threadless stem on this bike, it would just look out of place. Thats just my opinion.


I'm keeping the original fork, stem and headset, just in case. The quill stems out there are usually parallel to the top tube/ground which makes me lean too far forward. The threadless stem I am planning on using has a couple of degrees of upness. I'll post pics when the new fork is installed, I think you'll like it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Rick, if you want to be quick, you have to HTFU 

I say keep the quill stem, there are some that are tall enough to set th higher if you have back problems.


----------



## quikrick1

There is a white Master X Light (andesman) one page back with a threadless stem/fork combo. Gorgeous! That's what I'm talking about!
BTW,,, I AM ONE OF THE HARDEST MUTHAs YOU WILL EVER MEET! But you did hurt my highly sensitive feelings, so I will take my stunning beautiful pretty gorgeous Colnago and go play somewhere else.


----------



## DeejayBooboo

*C59 Matte Black Build*

Here's my C59 traditional size 53 with Hyperon Ultra Two front and Bora One rear wheel sets


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Very nice DJBobo

do you really like to ride with the Ergos pointing up like this ? I find they perform better when more perpendicular to the plane..

like here on this Extreme C


----------



## DeejayBooboo

Thanks Salsa Lover. I'll give it a try and see if this improves the ride. The LBS set it up for me at the current plane.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

give it a try, I find that like this you have more riding positions

on the tops is high and close, on the bends it is my cruising position, on the hoods lower for riding fast, on the hooks great for going fasert and you get drops paralel to the floor for sprinting. 

also like this when on the hooks, the brake levers are on the right position and you don't have to reach far and up for them.


----------



## FrenchNago

Salsa_Lover said:


> give it a try, I find that like this you have more riding positions
> 
> on the tops is high and close, on the bends it is my cruising position, on the hoods lower for riding fast, on the hooks great for going fasert and you get drops paralel to the floor for sprinting.
> 
> also like this when on the hooks, the brake levers are on the right position and you don't have to reach far and up for them.


+1.......his LBS must be a ShimaNO man and set up his ergo's to perform like DA 7800


----------



## jet sanchEz

Salsa_Lover said:


> Interesting, I have never seen a non B-Stay C-40 on a LX paint job.
> 
> Maybe is a refinished one ?


Dunno, I know it is a team frame, perhaps it is a different paintjob? It only says "Colnago" and "Rabobank" on it, "C-40" is not written anywhere on it.

Here is a shot of the bike as I received it with a set of Dura Ace wheels


----------



## Salsa_Lover

looks authentic

It is possible that the Rabobank team bikes received that paintjob before the B-Stay was avaliable.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

my Extreme C with new shoes. barely UCI legal now.


----------



## ParticleMan

tracke30m3 said:


> Here is my Colnago, bought it slightly used in the late 80's. I have no idea what model it is and was hoping someone here could tell me. It has Campy Super Record drive train/ seat post/hubs, modolo brakes, Ambrosio rims, 3T stem and handle bars. Pretty neat is that most of the components has the Colnago name and logo engraved on them.
> 
> Any info on model, specs, value etc. would be greatly appreciated.


sorry this is a really late reply...

ive that same bike, in green.. 

its the COLNAGO NEW MEXICO

Circa 1985, made from Columbus SL tubing

it has a very very comfy and wonderful ride..

Enjoy it!


----------



## triumph.1

Here is my recently built 2012 clx 3.0, campy chorus, easton ec90 slx tubbies, zipp carbon bars, carbon stem and fizik seat not yet installed. Pictures don't do the paint justice and it's been a joy to ride so far!


----------



## epicwarrior

some sweet rides in here!


----------



## Robertd101

*My 1999 Colnago Master X Light*

Hello all,

New to this site, wanted to say hello and show you a my 1999 Colnago Master X Light,
imported directly from Colnago in Italy. Paint design came in differently than the Aero Paint brush design. We inquired at Colnago but never got a reply. It makes for an original paint design. Now it's my backup bike...

Take care all
Robert


----------



## FrenchNago

Nice original bike, its in a great state too:thumbsup:


----------



## Robertd101

Yes, I was going to sell it but changed my mind. I still have the original chromed fork and Campy Neutron racing wheels with tubulars.


----------



## hux

Too many nice bikes posted in here. I really can't decide between the old school and the new carbon stuff.
Maybe something like the C40 Rabobank would be the perfect compromise!!!


----------



## FrenchNago

hux said:


> Too many nice bikes posted in here. I really can't decide between the old school and the new carbon stuff.
> Maybe something like the C40 Rabobank would be the perfect compromise!!!


rabobank or not, the c40 is one of the best bikes ever produced so far. It has slightly older design traits but once on it you forget about that and just enjoy everything about it:thumbsup:

I used to have one of the early ones without the bstay and it was marvelous. I have a C50 now and absolutely love that too, but it borrows everything from the c40 albeit a bit stiffer in the relation headtube/bottom bracket, i feel it when climbing all out in really steep stuff...


----------



## plebisis

*My C59*

Colnago purists look away now - these images of my C59 contain sloping geometry and no Campagnolo parts.


----------



## hux

Looks okay to me regardless of groupset. Not sure about the white Deda stem and the FSA bars though? FSA OS99CSi would look pretty sweet with the carbon bars/frame etc.
White is a bit of a superfulous colour when its predominantly black and red accents (which look great). I'd stick with that as the scheme.


----------



## ronderman

I like your C59 and the sloping doesn't bother me as much as some. I have a slope on my EPQ. As for not running campy, never was sure why that was an issue given Mapei and Rabobank ran Dura Ace.

Still, I gotta say, I am no fan of SRAM - but nice bike regardless.


----------



## nightfend

Looks very nice. My extreme power has SRAM Red on it and looks great. I bet that's a very light bicycle.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

is that an "Spesh" ? rrr:


----------



## Mapei

plebisis -- very handsome bicycle. And I find the white stem and bar tape work quite well, as they match the graphics on the wheels and frame. The same goes for the red tires, which complement the brakes, the red patch on the shifters, and that little bit of red on the top tube.


----------



## plebisis

Thanks for the positive comments. To answer nightfend, it weighs approx. 6.5kg as you see it in the pics.


----------



## quikrick1

*My Tecnos is Finished!*

I posted some pics of my 1998-99 Colnago Tecnos late October when it was not finished. Well it's done and I love it. Yes, I'm stuck in the "Silver, Chrome, Polished" mindset, I can't help it. I did buy a new Precisa Threadless fork just because. 
Remember your first kiss? The infatuation with your first girlfriend? Right now that's how I feel about this beauty. I've taken her out on two 28 mile (45 km) rides, I'm in love. 

The Build:
Campagnolo Chorus:
Headset
Brakes
Shifters 10 speed
Front Derailleur
Rear Derailleur
Cassette
ProFit Pedals
Centaur Crankset, Ultra Torque, Double 53-39
Cinelli Handlebars
ITM Stem, Colnago Logos
Campagnolo Seatpost, Athena or Victory. (Not sure) Polished.
Hoskar Saddle, Colnago Logo
Wheels are Mavic Open Pro 32 spoke wtih RECORD HUBS
Tires are VeloFlex Master, Gum wall clinchers
Handlebar tape COLNAGO
Headset spacers are Chris King.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Very nice QuickRick !

I love the subtle purple and pink accents on the AD14, from a distance it looks only yellow but closer it reveals its beauty :thumbsup:


----------



## Evil Laugh

Wow you massacred that gloss c59 for sure. From an aesthetic point of view it's hard to pick something out that's not a disaster in combination with everything else. 

I'm sure it rides nice.


----------



## paredown

quikrick1 said:


> I posted some pics of my 1998-99 Colnago Tecnos late October when it was not finished. Well it's done and I love it. Yes, I'm stuck in the "Silver, Chrome, Polished" mindset, I can't help it. I did buy a new Precisa Threadless fork just because.


Just beautiful--and I'm still jealous...

I love the threadless fork/new engraved stem--the purists might squawk but I think is a nice combo.


----------



## paredown

Evil Laugh said:


> Wow you massacred that gloss c59 for sure. From an aesthetic point of view it's hard to pick something out that's not a disaster in combination with everything else.
> 
> I'm sure it rides nice.


De gustibus non est disputandum, or in layman's terms, if you can't say anything nice, don't bother posting.


----------



## quikrick1

*Some detail shots*

Thanks guys! Y'all are good for the ego! 
Now that the Tecnos is done, I'm on the hunt for an old Master! 
Ignore the goofy reflection of my camera in the fork crown!
Did you guys notice the Colnago Club on the stem?... It's on sideways! Still cool.


----------



## eldavid

I don't know what year it's from or what color scheme it is, but here's my Master (Piu?):


----------



## steelblue

My Master XLight built from last year.


----------



## ctam

Wow! Really nice master. I like the painted fork.


----------



## steelblue

Thanks. The fork was a lucky find on ebay. Matching color and the steerer tube was the perfect size. Didn't even have to cut it.


----------



## bon vivant

One season in, frame is stripped of all parts and out to the local painter. Have to cover the white with a clear coat, as it was driving me nuts. Couldn't clean it properly. Will show pics as soon as I get it back.


----------



## McJim

Colnago. The closest thing you can get to bicycle pornography without images of flesh. :ciappa:
Here is my meagre offering. Not the newest or flashest 'nago out there nor is it a particular classic but I loves her.


----------



## FrenchNago

McJim said:


> Colnago. The closest thing you can get to bicycle pornography without images of flesh. :ciappa:
> Here is my meagre offering. Not the newest or flashest 'nago out there nor is it a particular classic but I loves her.


love it......and the position seems well balanced.......think i could ride it


----------



## Davefromaine

Love your MIX. I had a run of bad luck and cracked the B-stay on mine and had to retire it. (Bad RR track crossing). I'm about to pick up a lovely Altain this week - (I rode steel before the MIX and really miss the ride). Here's my MIX before the damage.


----------



## gomango

*1977 Super*

My 1977 Super.

Will be a wonderful father and son winter resto project.

Bring on the drillium!










Seller's pic. Mine soon.


----------



## gomango

My 1993 Elegant.

"Wordperfect" scheme.

EL goodness.




























Rebuild pics in the spring.

2008 Extreme Power pics maybe tomorrow if the sun comes out.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

This bike looks great. 
Deda make white handlebars to match the stem.


----------



## McJim

Davefromaine said:


> Love your MIX. I had a run of bad luck and cracked the B-stay on mine and had to retire it. (Bad RR track crossing). I'm about to pick up a lovely Altain this week - (I rode steel before the MIX and really miss the ride). Here's my MIX before the damage.


Th paint job on your's looks way cool with all the black. Shame about the cracked rear stays. I have a dream to buy a Master one day and build it with a 1992 Campag groupset I have. I have a 1988 steel frame from another manufacturer and love the ride you get from steel. But I love the geometry from a well fitted Colnago. Would be nice to have both! Enjoy your Altain.


----------



## paredown

Davefromaine said:


> Love your MIX. I had a run of bad luck and cracked the B-stay on mine and had to retire it. (Bad RR track crossing). I'm about to pick up a lovely Altain this week - (I rode steel before the MIX and really miss the ride). Here's my MIX before the damage.


I should think the B stay should be replaceable. New piece and re-bonded. Did you speak with anyone about getting it done?


----------



## Davefromaine

I bought it used and didn't have a shop's support, so I ended up selling it to someone who was going to have Craig Calfee fix it. I wrote to a few Colnago owners who had checked in on the factory about repairs, and after shipping and the repair costs, all of them had given up. I got more for it than I thought I would have (something like $250 - it's been a couple years). 

I've been looking forward to returning to steel anyway and this Altain showed up at the right time - they seem to be fairly rare here in the States. My 1999 Record-9 group will be right at home on it.


----------



## erik$

Here's mine:

Blue electrical tape was the only one I had left - will swap it out for white later, looks a bit cheesy now.









Profile pic.









Chorus is how I roll.









White Industries hubs laced to Ambrosio Excellences. Supposed to do an all silver build (XR200-Bikelover --> shaving off -300g) but the spokes arrived a little late so those have to wait until spring.









Luckily the wheels play well with the frame.









Some more pics can be found here:
Sykler 2012 pictures by dollarseddel - Photobucket


----------



## blueberry

Aussie Rider said:


> Just finished building a Colnago Techos, Columbus Gilco tubing...
> Not as fancy as some of the Carbon beauties here but still a nice ride


I know... this is a pretty old posting... but I'm just looking thru this Colnago picture thread and I can't stop myself contradicting your last remark... I personally think this bike is at least as fancy as the nicest Carbon bikes shown here... I like those steel Colnagos much more than the newer plastic ones...


----------



## rydo

*Colnago Dream HX*

I have recently aquired a Colnago Dream HX in the RB 06 Color scheme. I have been unable to find out much about these frames. Does anyone know what years the HX were produced? And more specifically, when the HX in this color scheme was produced?


----------



## Petermat

Just added the C59 to my garage...


----------



## gun2head

oooooooh......wood on the black stealth motif!! Niiiiiiiice. Ride impressions?


----------



## Petermat

"Love it" is an understatement!!!... not nearly as harsh as the CX-1 and a lot more nimble....climbs like a rocket.... this bike wants to be ridden fast... even on slow long rides the urge to step on it is hard to resist because it responds to your input like nothing I have ever ridden... hard to explain and I only have about 250-300 miles on it so far but with each ride the wow factor rises!!...


----------



## quikrick1

*I did it again!*

I just bought another Colnago... This one is a C-50, I'm not sure what year it is, I'm guessing mid 2000's. Not sure what the color/paint code is either. I have a Chorus carbon 10s group in the shed. But I think I'll start collecting Record 10s components.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Congratulations for the C50, I love mine deeply. 

The color code of yours is WX07, probably 2007


----------



## quikrick1

Thanks for the info Salsa! Yeah, I can't wait to get this built up.


----------



## FrenchNago

quikrick1 said:


> Thanks for the info Salsa! Yeah, I can't wait to get this built up.


copycat its a c50 wx07 yr 2007 rare..........your the only other person I know that has one

mine


----------



## quikrick1

Serious? Rare? I love it when I stumble into something cool. 
Yours looks way cool. Friggin' TIGHT.


----------



## rOeLez

To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.

Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post. 

Colnago CT-1
a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/403344_3136016077136_1166872462_33473227_2025912336_n.jpg

a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/401474_3136016157138_1166872462_33473228_1731726934_n.jpg

a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/407874_3136015717127_1166872462_33473226_207283517_n.jpg


----------



## Salsa_Lover

let me help you out



rOeLez said:


> To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.
> 
> Please remove links from your message, then you will be able to submit your post.
> 
> Colnago CT-1


----------



## Salsa_Lover

erik$ said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> Profile pic.


really nice ! where did you get the Gum coloured hoods ?


----------



## rOeLez

Thanks salsa .. i have few others colnago 

photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/298844_2692945440647_1166872462_33257768_336259004_a.jpg

a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/254232_2133150406121_1166872462_32690289_5458422_n.jpg

a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/249550_2133149606101_1166872462_32690286_8175439_n.jpg

and this one is my baby  i build it up with all NOS component 
farm8.staticflickr.com/7172/6636219019_9d7b79beaa_z.jpg

cheers for all colnago lovers


----------



## Salsa_Lover

you are served, your invoice ist on the post...



rOeLez said:


> Thanks salsa .. i have few others colnago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is my baby  i build it up with all NOS component
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers for all colnago lovers


----------



## Travis Bickel

*Colnago Master Piu*

Here is a picture of my 90s Colnago Master Piu with Decor paint scheme.


View attachment 249882


----------



## Streetking

......


----------



## Salsa_Lover

nice bike Streetking


----------



## shawnb1970

Here's mine. Unashamedly flashy !


Build up here : 1996 Colnago Tecnos decor build | Retrobike


----------



## MERAKMAN

*Nice*

Really nice colour scheme on that, one of the best I've seen! Congrats. Have you asked Colnago themselves which colour scheme code that is?


----------



## shawnb1970

MERAKMAN said:


> Really nice colour scheme on that, one of the best I've seen! Congrats. Have you asked Colnago themselves which colour scheme code that is?


Thanks. I might email Colnago and see what they say although I have heard they rarely get back to people...
I do know a little about the frame, it has a little sticker on it from a Belgian bike shop which later sponsored a team (and still do) they are 'Team Bollen' - maybe it was a custom paint job for one of their riders BITD as it has the number tag on it. I have seen decor models with similar paint jobs but none as wild and multi coloured as mine.... we'll see !


----------



## MERAKMAN

shawnb1970 said:


> Thanks. I might email Colnago and see what they say although I have heard they rarely get back to people...
> I do know a little about the frame, it has a little sticker on it from a Belgian bike shop which later sponsored a team (and still do) they are 'Team Bollen' - maybe it was a custom paint job for one of their riders BITD as it has the number tag on it. I have seen decor models with similar paint jobs but none as wild and multi coloured as mine.... we'll see !


I do have some knowledge of the Belgium shop and I know they do paint some of Colnago's frame, at least they used to. They used to receive unpainted frames and paint them as per the Colnago brochure colours, so you probably wouldn't know the difference between a factory job and a Belgium one! 

Oh and try to email Colnago, I have found they are very helpful in the past...Good luck!


----------



## jasonbakersd

fantastic bike


----------



## jasonbakersd

*My garage*

Thought I'd shoot a few pictures of my some of my bikes. Missing from the pictures are a CT-1, Oval CX and new Master.

Colnago's = C-50, Super , C-40 (mapei), Dream (Geo).


----------



## triumph.1

jasonbakersd said:


> Thought I'd shoot a few pictures of my some of my bikes. Missing from the pictures are a CT-1, Oval CX and new Master.
> 
> Colnago's = C-50, Super , C-40 (mapei), Dream (Geo).


That's a lotta love goin on there. :thumbsup:


----------



## gomango

Travis Bickel said:


> Here is a picture of my 90s Colnago Master Piu with Decor paint scheme.
> 
> 
> View attachment 249882


Heh TB,

That's a pretty Colnago you have there!


----------



## shawnb1970

I decided to email [email protected] and see if they could shed any light, indeed even get back to me with any information on my bike or colour. I wasn't holding my breath but I did get a reply within 24 hours from a laura thanking me for my choice of bikes and to state the frame number ! I replied immediately and again within 24 hours got a reply.

'Dear Mr. Brown, your frame was made for a Belgian customer to custom paint code'.

In my words that's unique. In other peoples, bloody good job too :lol: :lol: 

Maybe it was painted up for a flush / pro rider after all.......
Maybe it was actually painted in Italy too.....


----------



## kevosinn

Here is my 2002 Colnago classic. I just built it up with 7900 dura-ace with yumea parts on the group and c35 wheels. One of the best bikes I have ever ridden!


----------



## plussa

My CT2 with deep section wheelset:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5854403348/" title="Colnago on the road by Ant Tip, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2803/5854403348_881a51e788_b.jpg" width="1024" height="765" alt="Colnago on the road"></a>

...and with spring classics wheelset:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5609290816/" title="Colnago CT2 by Ant Tip, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5226/5609290816_7e6d67e371_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Colnago CT2"></a>

Still two feet of snow everywhere around here, damn...


----------



## triumph.1

plussa said:


> My CT2 with deep section wheelset:
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5854403348/" title="Colnago on the road by Ant Tip, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2803/5854403348_881a51e788_b.jpg" width="1024" height="765" alt="Colnago on the road"></a>
> 
> ...and with spring classics wheelset:
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5609290816/" title="Colnago CT2 by Ant Tip, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5226/5609290816_7e6d67e371_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="Colnago CT2"></a>
> 
> Still two feet of snow everywhere around here, damn...


I like this.........a lot.


----------



## titobandito

*Anybody know the color code for purple?*

Here's my C-40 HP. 2005. Minnesota Vikings colors.


----------



## pete2528ca

*Here is my C-40.*

Here is my baby.

Just upgraded the 10 speed Veloce to 11 speed Chorus Carbon. That, and a few other upgrades I managed to shave 1.75 pounds off the bike. She comes in at a hair over 16 pounds.


----------



## tsidkenu84

nice and beautiful frames! i just recently bought colnago dream art decor (allu) vintage 90s, i wonder if i pay too much for US800.. the frame looks new, with almost no scratch at all.. beautiful paint, too bad i can't post pics yet


----------



## Lpollock

Here is my contribution. New 2012 CLX 3.0 I've for about 2 weeks...

View attachment 252434


----------



## Lpollock

Here is my only contribution. My new CLX 3.0 I bought about 2 weeks ago.
View attachment 252437


----------



## titobandito

*More art deco*

1999 Colnago Ovalmaster Ti. Paint scheme AD22. Lampre team. Picture from trip to Napa.


----------



## titobandito

*another view of Ovalmaster*

Christmas present to myself. Note steel matching fork. Since replaced with Flash fork.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Nice !


----------



## frankq

Ready for battle 15.06 without water bottle, or 6.83kg. it only took 20 grand to get below UCI limit


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I like your seatpost a lot.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

my C-50 on hyperons, just before being converted to Super Record


----------



## Davefromaine

Finally finished my late-90's Altain I picked up over the winter. Took off all the Ultregra parts and used a Record-9 gruppo I had. An airbrush artist friend of mine colored in the top-tube art as well as painted the carbon Time fork. Wish I had the original chrome fork, but this is a nice compromise.


----------



## paredown

Davefromaine said:


> Finally finished my late-90's Altain I picked up over the winter. Took off all the Ultregra parts and used a Record-9 gruppo I had. An airbrush artist friend of mine colored in the top-tube art as well as painted the carbon Time fork. Wish I had the original chrome fork, but this is a nice compromise.


Lots of nice touches--like the candy stripe tape and the (?)painted crank.

Your friend did a real nice job on the fork and TT paint!


----------



## Davefromaine

Thanks - here's a better photo of his top tube paint. The cranks are FSA carbon that he did in white for me while he was at it. The bar tape is Stella Azurra - sort of faux-leather. I love that tape.


----------



## Davefromaine

After finishing my Altain build, I put my buddy's C-40 together today. He had the same airbrush artist do his fork and saddle. Built with Dura Ace 7800, Zipp cranks & wheelset, Zero Gravity brakes - weighs 15.2 pounds.


----------



## aalameer

Here is my Extreme Power


----------



## Mulowe

Here's my EPS with my new hoops


----------



## Mulowe

One more.


----------



## bxc

mulowe said:


> here's my eps with my new hoops



56???


----------



## Jbartmc

Never should have sold my PRZA.


----------



## bxc

Jbartmc said:


> Never should have sold my PRZA.


Jbartmc your colnagos in your gallery are very very beautiful!!! especially all your EPS!

are all of your bike collection?


----------



## Mulowe

It's a 56.


----------



## marinmcgreevy

*First Post*

Hi All,

Long time rider but new (vintage) Colnago owner. I found an older Colnago that reminded me of the one I drooled over in my LBS back when I was in school. I like this shot with the chrome and purple/pink color scheme. 

Bike had not been ridden much since new. Will add more of the bike out on the road soon.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Mulowe said:


> One more.


Very nice ! and a beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## bxc

Mulowe said:


> One more.


Beautiful bike!!!:blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:

have you a photo of the rear???


----------



## bxc

Mulowe said:


> Here's my EPS with my new hoops


what is your saddle height from bb center in this configuration?


----------



## Mulowe

31 inch


----------



## Mulowe

Here's one.


----------



## popeyeisgood

hi all here is my bike.

the paint job is not in perfect condition but it is decent.


----------



## andesman

*150*

C59 150th anniversary, campy record, 3t, selle italia, reynolds wheels.. 


colnago 150 by willy gil, on Flickr


----------



## Mulowe

Great build. Love the Anniversay paint


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Mulowe said:


> Here's one.


I liked my Cosmics SL a lot, I sold them when I got carbon tubulars, but they were real nice wheels even though on the heavier side, 

Those are full carbon ? seems like they have a carbon fairing like the old Cosmics, how much they weight ?


----------



## rayovolks

*fatto in Italia*

Master B-stay in PR07. Built with Chorus 11, Ambrosio rims on Record hubs, ITM bar/stem, Record seatpost.


----------



## FrenchNago

rayovolks said:


> Master B-stay in PR07. Built with Chorus 11, Ambrosio rims on Record hubs, ITM bar/stem, Record seatpost.


I can only definitely approve!! especially the wheels 100% and the background isn't too shabby either (nice set of wheeeeels)


----------



## vxpro

My first Colnago! To be built with Star fork, Record 10 and Hyperons. Still looking for a 28mm seatpost. I'd love to know the color code, if anyone knows.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Very nice

That looks almost like an NL12 but the NL12 had a silver head tube and bottom bracket, also the NL12 has some yellow on it, otherwise is identic. but well it is know that Colnago paintjobs were hand made so probably a one off or a refinish ?


----------



## ctam

I think it's called NL10


----------



## vxpro

ctam said:


> I think it's called NL10



That's it alright, thanks! Now back to hunting for that seatpost. :-(


----------



## FrenchNago

vxpro said:


> That's it alright, thanks! Now back to hunting for that seatpost. :-(


they were made by WR compositi in italy

WR Compositi

otherwise try USE with a shim (theirs are the best!!!) or any other in 27.xxx with a USE shim:idea:

.


----------



## red elvis

nice car.


----------



## redraiderpt

*My CT-1*

Photos of the CT-1 that I enjoyed for many years. The frame allowed me to upgrade components as I wanted without feeling as if the frame didn't live up to them. That ended about 3 weeks ago after an encounter with my garage. On the bright side, my new 2012 CX-1 evo should be completed next week.


----------



## FrenchNago

redraiderpt said:


> Photos of the CT-1 that I enjoyed for many years. The frame allowed me to upgrade components as I wanted without feeling as if the frame didn't live up to them. That ended about 3 weeks ago after an encounter with my garage. On the bright side, my new 2012 CX-1 evo should be completed next week.


what a shame.........a good titanium tech might be able to salvage that.


----------



## chuckice




----------



## Le Turbo

Good grief and Hell's Bells! Your garage door did that to Ti? Scary. If your door has sensors, maybe it couldn't "read" the bike frame. But thank God it wasn't you or your kid or your dog or whatever.


----------



## redraiderpt

No, the bike was on roof of car, garage door was open, but I didn't fit inside. Needed a motorhome garage with really tall door.


----------



## ronderman

*updated EPQ with Record and Mavic Cosmic SLR*

Here she is a bit updated - those SLR wheels are pretty damn nice clincher wheels. Check the second phone with the flash so you can see the black reflectors.

Anyone think I can go one size smaller? :idea:


colnago EPQ by thevelomonkey, on Flickr


w/ flash by thevelomonkey, on Flickr


----------



## FrenchNago

ronderman said:


> Here she is a bit updated - those SLR wheels are pretty damn nice clincher wheels. Check the second phone with the flash so you can see the black reflectors.
> 
> Anyone think I can go one size smaller? :idea:
> 
> 
> colnago EPQ by thevelomonkey, on Flickr
> 
> 
> w/ flash by thevelomonkey, on Flickr


Absolutely not judging by your seat post: I believe a larger frame would stretch you out more, maybe more stable but less lively.....


----------



## carbonLORD

Better pics later....


----------



## Kenacycle

Here's the most updated pic. I have changed wheels a bunch of times and just changed the crank, shifters and handlebars recently. 

New stuff changed: SR shifters and crankset Ti version. 3T Ergosum Team bars, Campy Hyperone One. Re-did the cable, added a couple of black clovers to the frame


----------



## quikrick1

*My C-50 is done!*

Well, almost. I'm not totally happy with the grey sidewall tires, but... I have them, so I'll use them. I also had some grey bar tape so I used that too. Most likely change to black bar tape when I get all black tires.
It's a 2007 C-50 in WX07 paint scheme (thanks for ID help to SalsaLover and Frenchnago).
Campy Record, shifters, front and rear deraileurs, crankset. Brake calipers are Super Record. The wheels are Campy Neutron. 
Took it out for the first time yesterday afternoon for about a 13 mile ride. It's cool... I like it!


----------



## Kenacycle

well done C50!

the Made In Italy sticker is a little tacky


----------



## Salsa_Lover

very nice quickrick1, and the gray accents look good IMHO

PRO makes a good silver tape, I have it on my CX bike, that would maybe fit even better your C50










here is my C50, love her madly.


----------



## quikrick1

the Made In Italy sticker is a little tacky[/QUOTE]

Yeah it is kinda big! But I'm proud of it anyway!

Hey Salsa... I absolutely love the paint job on your C50. Gorgeous.


----------



## FrenchNago

Salsa_Lover said:


> very nice quickrick1, and the gray accents look good IMHO
> 
> PRO makes a good silver tape, I have it on my CX bike, that would maybe fit even better your C50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my C50, love her madly.


Heres mine with silver colnago bar tape:










I know its a little repost......


----------



## Kenacycle

What size is this?



carbonLORD said:


> Better pics later....


----------



## carbonLORD

Kenacycle said:


> What size is this?


60cm Traditional, 44cm bars/120mm stem, 175mm cranks.


----------



## redraiderpt

Finally took possession of my 2012 CX-1 Evo. This is to replace the above crunched CT1. Bike looks great, but I was disappointed to find that it weighs almost 1 pound more than the CT1, which was about 10 years old. Maybe the additional weight is the Ultegra Di2 system, although I retained the SRAM Red crankset from the other bike.


----------



## carbonLORD

redraiderpt said:


> Finally took possession of my 2012 CX-1 Evo. This is to replace the above crunched CT1. Bike looks great, but I was disappointed to find that it weighs almost 1 pound more than the CT1, which was about 10 years old. Maybe the additional weight is the Ultegra Di2 system, although I retained the SRAM Red crankset from the other bike.


Weight could be in the wheels...? What is the overall weight?

Also, why so many spacers under the stem...? Slam that stem!

Nice ride, the Ui2 system looks cool.


----------



## FrenchNago

redraiderpt said:


> Finally took possession of my 2012 CX-1 Evo. This is to replace the above crunched CT1. Bike looks great, but I was disappointed to find that it weighs almost 1 pound more than the CT1, which was about 10 years old. Maybe the additional weight is the Ultegra Di2 system, although I retained the SRAM Red crankset from the other bike.


weight is in the wheels (worst place) and in the di2 components take off all the extra stem........that's a c59!!! wwoops i meant a cx1


----------



## maxxevv

The CX1-Evo isn't particularly light. Especially when you add in the fork and headset. The Alpha Q you had previously was a pretty light fork compared to the Colnago one. The Zero-Stack headsets that Colnago uses are porky too...

Ultegra Di2 would have added about 100+200 grams to your previous system I think. Fork + headset another similar amount.


----------



## redraiderpt

carbonLORD said:


> Weight could be in the wheels...? What is the overall weight?
> 
> Also, why so many spacers under the stem...? Slam that stem!
> 
> Nice ride, the Ui2 system looks cool.


The wheels are not the problem. The combined weight is 1550 grams. Pretty good for aluminum clinchers. They are slightly lighter than my other set, as the other set have a powertap hub in the rear. I can definitely see the fork/headset being heavier than my previous Alpha Q/Chris King setup.

Weight as you see it is 16.93 lbs. on my digital scale. Previous weight was 16.1 lbs.

As for the stem spacers; I am an inflexible "older" man. The bike fitter seemed to think this is where I needed to be.

Looking forward to the first ride this weekend.


----------



## kevosinn

Here is my finished M10! Finally got her done! A different ride to my Dogma, but one I like.


----------



## Kenacycle

Just built this up today. EPS AMIT in 56. 

Parts are transferred from the EPS PR99 58


----------



## ronderman

looks great, and that paint job is cool too. Have you seen the video where they show colnago do that actual paint job. Wow.

Gotta say, looks like a better size than your old one.


----------



## FrenchNago

kevosinn said:


> Here is my finished M10! Finally got her done! A different ride to my Dogma, but one I like.


wow beautiful bike!!:blush2:


----------



## Kenacycle

ronderman said:


> looks great, and that paint job is cool too. Have you seen the video where they show colnago do that actual paint job. Wow.
> 
> Gotta say, looks like a better size than your old one.



Yes i have seen that video and have "favorite" it in my Youtube. It's cool to see the steps taken in painting that exact color scheme. 

Yes the size is much much better. It's pretty much the same size and measurement as my LOOK 586 that I am comfortable on.


----------



## carbonLORD

*I need a new camera.*

iPhone isn't cutting it.


----------



## Kenacycle

Wow Love it!! the pic isn't bad


----------



## funkmeister

Hi there, here's my recently rebuilt Colnago Titanio. Apologies in advance for the reduced picture quality, took it with my cellphone.


----------



## gravitate

funkmeister said:


> Hi there, here's my recently rebuilt Colnago Titanio. Apologies in advance for the reduced picture quality, took it with my cellphone.


Very nice!


----------



## Carole22

*1999 Tecnos*

20 lbs. of bliss. 

1999 Colnago Tecnos 55 • Silver Campy Zonda wheels • Campy Record 9V shifters and chain • Campy Chorus 9V crankset (39/52), derailleurs, and brakes • 14-28 Veloce Cassette • Deda 250 bars • 3T Synthesis stem • 250mm Kent Eriksen titanium seatpost, 20mm setback, blue hardware • Fizik Vitesse saddle • Arundel Gecko tape • 700x23 Continental Grand Prix 4-Season • Speedplay X2 pedals • Elite Ciussi bottle cages


----------



## quikrick1

Sweet. Love your Tecnos...


----------



## Kenacycle

Nice seatpost


----------



## Arrwin

*My First Road Bike...*

Just got my first road bike....and I love the Campys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bikephelps

Completed the build. Not exactly period correct but I'm extremely happy with the results. Repainted (before my purchase) 1985(?) Colnago Master, 2001 Campy Chorus 10 speed (from my Waterford), Brooks Titanium Swift (from my 2006 Colnago E-1) & DT hubs with Open Pro 32 spoke wheels (from my 2005 Specialized S-Works Roubaix).
The Master rides very smoothly, is very fast & gets numerous compliments for its looks.
I have several high end carbon bikes but there's something special about the ride of a quality steel bike. I'm not quite ready to sell all my "plastic" bikes, but almost.


----------



## FrenchNago

Bikephelps said:


> Completed the build. Not exactly period correct but I'm extremely happy with the results. Repainted (before my purchase) 1985(?) Colnago Master, 2001 Campy Chorus 10 speed (from my Waterford), Brooks Titanium Swift (from my 2006 Colnago E-1) & DT hubs with Open Pro 32 spoke wheels (from my 2005 Specialized S-Works Roubaix).
> The Master rides very smoothly, is very fast & gets numerous compliments for its looks.
> I have several high end carbon bikes but there's something special about the ride of a quality steel bike. I'm not quite ready to sell all my "plastic" bikes, but almost.


too bad the saddle is hanging out there, even tough it is nicely positioned to the frame......maybe get a shorter stem and straight seatpost?


----------



## Bikephelps

The bike fits like it was custom made for me. The saddle is almost all the way back on the rails. I don't think I'll change a thing.


----------



## FrenchNago

Bikephelps said:


> The bike fits like it was custom made for me. The saddle is almost all the way back on the rails. I don't think I'll change a thing.


i'm not surprised by the look of the setup and how the contact points are compared to the frame but That saddle looks way forwards on the seatpost clamp and must be taking alot of stress on its rails...just saying that as a matter of fact


----------



## buckeyebarry

My master piu


----------



## BacDoc

Bikephelps said:


> Completed the build. Not exactly period correct but I'm extremely happy with the results. Repainted (before my purchase) 1985(?) Colnago Master, 2001 Campy Chorus 10 speed (from my Waterford), Brooks Titanium Swift (from my 2006 Colnago E-1) & DT hubs with Open Pro 32 spoke wheels (from my 2005 Specialized S-Works Roubaix).
> The Master rides very smoothly, is very fast & gets numerous compliments for its looks.
> I have several high end carbon bikes but there's something special about the ride of a quality steel bike. I'm not quite ready to sell all my "plastic" bikes, but almost.


Beauty!

I'll agree with FrenchNago the bike would probably fit you with a shorter stem and you could get the saddle a little more centered.

Anyway, if you like the fit and and ride, that is the main thing.
We internet geniuses love to fit bikes with riders we never see or know anything about!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenacycle

Got a pair of Reynolds Assault carbon clinchers for the EPS. It looks sexy! I rode the bike today with these wheels and I am very happy with them.


----------



## Bikephelps

Great looking bike!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Kenacycle said:


> Got a pair of Reynolds Assault carbon clinchers for the EPS. It looks sexy! I rode the bike today with these wheels and I am very happy with them.


Very nice !

I reckon your bike would fit me perfectly


----------



## ronderman

yea, awesome bike. I love traditional colnagos with longer stems and a bit more post showing. Looks great and as per all colnagos I am sure it rides nice.

I presume you've scene the video where they build that model frame and then do that paint job - real artisan work.


----------



## Mulowe

Stunning. I would love that scheme on a C59


----------



## titobandito

Very nice. I have one too, but I was told it was an Ovalmaster. Although it does say "titanio" on the seatstay. I call mine my Jeans bike, as it fits as comfortably as a pair of jeans.


----------



## carbonLORD

Just posting more pics...


----------



## Craigm

*80ttanta*

I'm looking for a 48s 80ttanta. Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## campyc40

*2008 C50 with 2012 Campy Record*

Finally finished my 2008 C50. I decided to go with 2012 Campy Record, to match the gruppo on my 1999 C40. The rest of the component list:
- FSA OS99 CSi stem/handlebar
- Hand-built wheels with HED C2 Belgium rims, black bladed Sapim spokes, Record hubs
- Specialized Toupe Expert Plus saddle
- Speedplay Zero pedals

Compared to my C40 the bottom bracket area is so much stiffer, as well as the front end. That makes the C40 a bit more comfortable but I definitely prefer the C50 because of the increased stiffness. The bike isn't particularly light, in that area Colnago can improve: I don't think this frame is state of the art like it was in the 90s. Loving it anyway because it's a Colnago.


----------



## FrenchNago

campyc40 said:


> Finally finished my 2008 C50. I decided to go with 2012 Campy Record, to match the gruppo on my 1999 C40. The rest of the component list:
> - FSA OS99 CSi stem/handlebar
> - Hand-built wheels with HED C2 Belgium rims, black bladed Sapim spokes, Record hubs
> - Specialized Toupe Expert Plus saddle
> - Speedplay Zero pedals
> 
> Compared to my C40 the bottom bracket area is so much stiffer, as well as the front end. That makes the C40 a bit more comfortable but I definitely prefer the C50 because of the increased stiffness. The bike isn't particularly light, in that area Colnago can improve: I don't think this frame is state of the art like it was in the 90s. Loving it anyway because it's a Colnago.


great bike great build.......when the c50came out and for the following years until the extreme c and extreme power it was the master of its class.....now its a bit dated in some peoples opinion but remember they were on the catalog until 2007/2008 at least (until 2010 in the US I believe)
even today a good rider on a c50 can inflict some massive hurt on equivalent riders on recent frames thanks to its resilience on all sorts of terrain........true to many colnago frames....


----------



## c50jim

Here's the ones I have pictures of. Bikes are 59 with 12 cm stem.

C40 HP. NOS last year with group taken from a Parlee. My daily rider:

Master. My winter bike.

50th anniversary. Just got this and need a new and lower stem.

Mapei C40. My all time favourite. Has new bars, stem and cages since this pic.


----------



## SpitFir3

awesome bikes jim :thumbsup:


----------



## alexboer2004

Colnago PR82 Model 2011 Size 56 (by small changes)


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Very nice, I would dress it with more silver components though


----------



## FrenchNago

beautiful bike, is that a 10s w/centaur levers or 11s campag?


----------



## FrenchNago

c50jim said:


> Here's the ones I have pictures of. Bikes are 59 with 12 cm stem.
> 
> C40 HP. NOS last year with group taken from a Parlee. My daily rider:
> 
> Master. My winter bike.
> 
> 50th anniversary. Just got this and need a new and lower stem.
> 
> Mapei C40. My all time favourite. Has new bars, stem and cages since this pic.


the mapei c40 is to die for.......:blush2:


----------



## alexboer2004

Contain :
Campagnolo Chorus Skeleton Brakes 
Campagnolo Chorus US Ergopower 2x11 
Campagnolo Ergopower Ultra-Shift Cable Set
Campagnolo Chorus Chain 11-speed 
Campagnolo Chorus Rear Derailleur 2x11 
Campagnolo Chorus Ultra-Torque Carbon Crankset 11-speed Crank Arm Length / Ratio: 170mm - 53/39 
Campagnolo Record Ultra-Torque External BB Cups 2010 version: ITA (36 x 24) 
Campagnolo Chorus Front Derailleur 2x11 Front Derailleur Type: brazed on 
Campagnolo Chorus Cassette 11-speed cassette gear ratio: 11-23 teeth 
Mavic Ksyrium SL Red Wheelset Clincher*Rear Wheel Compatibility: for Campagnolo 9/10/11-speed (ED11) * * * * * 
Campagnolo Chorus Carbon Seatpost Diameter/Length: Ø 27,2mm x 250mm length
Look Keo 2 Max Pedal grey
Deda Newton 31 Anatomic Road 31.7 Handle Bar Bar width: 44cm
Chris King No Threadset Sotto Voce Steuersatz schwarz/1" 
KCNC Bar End Plugs black
Jagwire Open End Caps CEX 5
NC-17Aluminium Bottle Cage Screws (2 pieces)
NC-17Aluminium Bottle Cage Screws (2 pieces)
Tacx Allure Bottle Cage
Tacx Allure Bottle Cage
Tune Water Bottle 500ml
Tune Water Bottle 500ml
Procraft Reduzierhülse 1 1/8" auf 1" 
Procraft Carbon Spacer Set Size: 15mm - 1 inch
Colnago Master X-Light Frame Set PR82 2011 Frame Size : 56
Fizik Lenkerband aus Microtex-Material schwarz/universal
Mavic Speichenmagnet
Bike Eye Bike Mirror 2011 Left Fit Small
Scicon Tubo Bag
Altura Speed Seat Pack - Micro - Grey 19599 Colour: Grey
Vittoria Rubino Pro 150tpi Folding TyreBlack/red - 700x23c 
Vittoria Rubino Pro 150tpi Folding TyreBlack/red - 700x23c 
Vittoria Ultralite Innertube700c - 19/23 - 42 mm Valve 
Vittoria Ultralite Innertube700c - 19/23 - 42 mm Valve 
Topeak Micro Rocket (aluminium anodized)
VDO Z2 Cycle Computer + Heart Rate Monitor
Selle San Marco Regale Racing Color: black-red
Deda Quattro2 Stem Color:black Size110 mm 82°
Gear cable end sleeves for aluminum pack of 10
Brake cable end sleeves for aluminum pack of 10


----------



## FrenchNago

alexboer2004 said:


> Contain :
> Campagnolo Chorus Skeleton Brakes
> Campagnolo Chorus US Ergopower 2x11
> Campagnolo Ergopower Ultra-Shift Cable Set
> Campagnolo Chorus Chain 11-speed
> Campagnolo Chorus Rear Derailleur 2x11
> Campagnolo Chorus Ultra-Torque Carbon Crankset 11-speed Crank Arm Length / Ratio: 170mm - 53/39
> Campagnolo Record Ultra-Torque External BB Cups 2010 version: ITA (36 x 24)
> Campagnolo Chorus Front Derailleur 2x11 Front Derailleur Type: brazed on
> Campagnolo Chorus Cassette 11-speed cassette gear ratio: 11-23 teeth
> Mavic Ksyrium SL Red Wheelset Clincher*Rear Wheel Compatibility: for Campagnolo 9/10/11-speed (ED11) * * * * *
> Campagnolo Chorus Carbon Seatpost Diameter/Length: Ø 27,2mm x 250mm length
> Look Keo 2 Max Pedal grey
> Deda Newton 31 Anatomic Road 31.7 Handle Bar Bar width: 44cm
> Chris King No Threadset Sotto Voce Steuersatz schwarz/1"
> KCNC Bar End Plugs black
> Jagwire Open End Caps CEX 5
> NC-17Aluminium Bottle Cage Screws (2 pieces)
> NC-17Aluminium Bottle Cage Screws (2 pieces)
> Tacx Allure Bottle Cage
> Tacx Allure Bottle Cage
> Tune Water Bottle 500ml
> Tune Water Bottle 500ml
> Procraft Reduzierhülse 1 1/8" auf 1"
> Procraft Carbon Spacer Set Size: 15mm - 1 inch
> Colnago Master X-Light Frame Set PR82 2011 Frame Size : 56
> Fizik Lenkerband aus Microtex-Material schwarz/universal
> Mavic Speichenmagnet
> Bike Eye Bike Mirror 2011 Left Fit Small
> Scicon Tubo Bag
> Altura Speed Seat Pack - Micro - Grey 19599 Colour: Grey
> Vittoria Rubino Pro 150tpi Folding TyreBlack/red - 700x23c
> Vittoria Rubino Pro 150tpi Folding TyreBlack/red - 700x23c
> Vittoria Ultralite Innertube700c - 19/23 - 42 mm Valve
> Vittoria Ultralite Innertube700c - 19/23 - 42 mm Valve
> Topeak Micro Rocket (aluminium anodized)
> VDO Z2 Cycle Computer + Heart Rate Monitor
> Selle San Marco Regale Racing Color: black-red
> Deda Quattro2 Stem Color:black Size110 mm 82°
> Gear cable end sleeves for aluminum pack of 10
> Brake cable end sleeves for aluminum pack of 10


Fiel Danke


----------



## Salsa_Lover

very nice


----------



## nvrsetl

Before and After...it took a year but she was well worth it. Amazing ride for an 18yr old frame!


----------



## FrenchNago

nvrsetl said:


> Before and After...it took a year but she was well worth it. Amazing ride for an 18yr old frame!


very very nice:blush2:


----------



## nvrsetl

FrenchNago said:


> very very nice:blush2:


Thank you sir


----------



## BacDoc

FrenchNago said:


> very very nice:blush2:


+1

Does not look that old:thumbsup:


----------



## ronderman

I love that bike!!!!! My buddy had that frame years ago and used to catch you-know-what on the group rides. Clearly people were just jealous. The lines on that bike are to die for - even the rake on the fork just looks perfect. The rear seat stay how close it is on the brake bridge and then the fork - just awesome.

Enjoy and color me envious!!!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

@nvrsetl 
you did refinish the fork I guess ? because that doens't look like a stock painted one

and about that selle SMP I am sure is comfy but it is indeed u-g-l-y


----------



## nvrsetl

Yes, I had it refinished twice. I wanted the sharp curves of the design from the frame incorporated in the fork and paint all the lettering to match the main color. This part of the build took the longest as it wasn't easy finding a reputable shop that could do the job at decent price.

The seat is my least favorite but after 50+ miles it really does make a difference.




Salsa_Lover said:


> @nvrsetl
> you did refinish the fork I guess ? because that doens't look like a stock painted one
> 
> and about that selle SMP I am sure is comfy but it is indeed u-g-l-y


----------



## FrenchNago

nvrsetl said:


> Yes, I had it refinished twice. I wanted the sharp curves of the design from the frame incorporated in the fork and paint all the lettering to match the main color. This part of the build took the longest as it wasn't easy finding a reputable shop that could do the job at decent price.
> 
> The seat is my least favorite but after 50+ miles it really does make a difference.


ugh thos plastic thingos on the valve heads are fuggly and useless on prestas.....get rid of them.


----------



## nvrsetl

haha...they do look el cheapo and will be removed.



FrenchNago said:


> ugh thos plastic thingos on the valve heads are fuggly and useless on prestas.....get rid of them.


----------



## FrenchNago

nvrsetl said:


> haha...they do look el cheapo and will be removed.


how are the mavics??? I'm on the market and am hesitant in between those and shamal ultra tubulars and Fulcrum Zeros


----------



## nvrsetl

I haven't had too much saddle time in them but did research prior and found them to be overall comparable to the Shamal's and Zero's. But in terms of weight the Shamal's are the lightest at 1398g vs 1419g and the Zero's are the heaviest at 1570g (but they look gorgeous) 

I do like the all black matte stealth look on the SLR's and exalith strip seems to work fine as I've been downhill on them at 30+mph and aside from the yellow debris from the swiss stops they brake fine (no wear on the exalith strip - for now) 

Overall, I have a few Mavic wheels and find them dependable overall, so for now they work.


----------



## FrenchNago

nvrsetl said:


> I haven't had too much saddle time in them but did research prior and found them to be overall comparable to the Shamal's and Zero's. But in terms of weight the Shamal's are the lightest at 1398g vs 1419g and the Zero's are the heaviest at 1570g (but they look gorgeous)
> 
> I do like the all black matte stealth look on the SLR's and exalith strip seems to work fine as I've been downhill on them at 30+mph and aside from the yellow debris from the swiss stops they brake fine (no wear on the exalith strip - for now)
> 
> Overall, I have a few Mavic wheels and find them dependable overall, so for now they work.


thanks, i've had few mavics too but they often fail at nipple holes esp with MTB wheels, love an op set+ record I have but would like to get them racing sisters.


----------



## newridr

Many thanks to those that weighed in on the thread that I posted earlier about what to do with this bike. In the end, I kept it mostly period rather than updating to new gruppo. I like the results.

Team Buckler paint scheme from the early 90's.


----------



## Johnny B.

When looks count!


----------



## mando54

My CX-1








[/quote]


----------



## marinmcgreevy

*Art Decor Seat*

Hi All,

Here is a great photo of an Art Decor seat. It came on an Art Decor Colnago. Do not know the model other than it is made of Columbus Thron tubing. Mid 90s vintage


----------



## marinmcgreevy

*Close Up of Art Decor Frame*

A close up of the head tube.


----------



## marinmcgreevy

*Photos of Master Light*

Another eBay find. Built up with same vintage Campy Chorus.


----------



## marinmcgreevy

*More Master Light*

Another of the Master Light


----------



## marinmcgreevy

*Odd Head Tube configuration*

Master Light with interesting "extension" above top head tube lug.


----------



## marinmcgreevy

*CT2 Carbon Titanium PR4*

A great shot of my CT2 up on Hawk Hill. This has replaced my BMC Pro Machine as my favorite ride. Great handling and extreme comfort. I ride the bumpy roads over and around Mt. Tam and West Marin and the CT2 enables extreme comfort. 

 Cheers,

Evan


----------



## american psycho

*Colnago Master on NOS Shamals*

Put the Shamals on for the final day of the Tour de Suisse - didn't make the Glaubenberg climb any easier.

Getting to fat and/or old so will be doing a Record triple up front soon.

Not too keen on the yellow tires (looked fine on the CXP30s) - will go flat black for the next set.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

american psycho said:


> Put the Shamals on for the final day of the Tour de Suisse - didn't make the Glaubenberg climb any easier.
> 
> Getting to fat and/or old so will be doing a Record triple up front soon.
> 
> Not too keen on the yellow tires (looked fine on the CXP30s) - will go flat black for the next set.


Beautiful!


----------



## Joegoldenrod

*1984 Steel Frame Colnago Question*

I'm hoping I can find someone here that can help.

I've recently been asked to sell an old steel frame Colnago that was used by the 1984 Italian cycling team that competed and won a gold medal in the 1984 Olympic summer games in Los Angeles. I'm not exactly sure what I have here, but I know it meant a lot to my grandparents. They owned an Italian restaurant in Orange California and fed the Italian cycling team throughout there stay. They left them the bike and a signed photo of them and my family members which I plan on posting soon. It's a shame to sell it and if it isn't worth much I'll tell my grandma to keep it, it's a pretty cool little piece of history.

My question is, can anyone out there tell me exactly what I have here?

I don't know if it was actually used in the race or if they just trained on it. Either way it has Olympic stamps on the handle bars and it has been siting in a garage since 1984. I didn't want to clean it and risk damaging something so that's why it's pretty dirty in the pictures.

.....apparently I can't post links or pictures. If you think you can help me and want to see pictures of the bike please respond.

Thanks for your time


----------



## Kenacycle

Most updated look


----------



## bxc

Kenacycle said:


> Most updated look


is it a 56???


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Squeegy200 said:


> I find that Colnagos are some of the most beautiful eye candy on the road--Old & New
> 
> So I find it amusing that there is little comprehensive information on makes, models, paint scheme availability etc. Oftentimes the information I find is incomplete, contradictory, or non-existent. History seems to focus on the company and racing teams. I think there was an attempt at www.mycolnago.com but I've not seen any activity on that webpage for months. (Anyone home?)
> 
> I also find it surprising that the colnago forum is the only one without a picture thread.
> ( I searched to no avail)
> 
> So I will start one here:
> 
> Please post a picture of your Colnago and list some details for our enjoyment.
> 
> Example: Year, Paint Scheme, build details
> 
> I'd like to see other Colnago Bikes


I picked up my C59 last Saturday, jus tin time for Father's Day :thumbsup:

Details:

C59 with PR99 color scheme

Deda Presa handlebar/white

Deda ZeroNero stem

Selle Italia ProLink saddle

Arundel carbon water bottle cages

Ambrosio Excellence 32H rims laced to Record hubs and Sapim spokes

All Campy Record 11sp group

53/39 front rings and 12-27T rear cassette

TISO gold jockey wheels and cassette nut

LOOK carbon blade pedals with Ti axles

Thanks for looking!










Keith (owner) taking pictures of the final stages of the build. Sean (mechanic) putting on the finishing touches.










The C59 going to her new home.























































Made in Italy!










The Maestro’s signature!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kenacycle said:


> Most updated look


Excellent photography....great bike!


----------



## Kenacycle

bxc said:


> is it a 56???


Yes bxc, that's a 56 traditional


----------



## Kenacycle

bottecchia_eja said:


> Excellent photography....great bike!


Thank you Bottecchia_eja. Your new bike is beautiful. I had a EPS in the PR99 paint before. But the frame was two sizes too big and I sold it and got my current EPS AMIT which fits much better.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kenacycle said:


> Thank you Bottecchia_eja. Your new bike is beautiful. I had a EPS in the PR99 paint before. But the frame was two sizes too big and I sold it and got my current EPS AMIT which fits much better.


Your bike IS great looking and your photography is really good. I need to take lessons!

I like your profile statement--my brain spends the last half of every ride telling my legs to shut up and HTFU.

Sometimes the brain wins, sometimes the legs do. Either way, I enjoy the ride.


----------



## BDB

american psycho said:


> Put the Shamals on for the final day of the Tour de Suisse - didn't make the Glaubenberg climb any easier.
> 
> Getting to fat and/or old so will be doing a Record triple up front soon.
> 
> Not too keen on the yellow tires (looked fine on the CXP30s) - will go flat black for the next set.


Fantastic. Almost identical to my old Ovalmaster - same colour scheme (AD10) and same wheels.
Those shamals are bullet proof.


----------



## bxc

Kenacycle said:


> Most updated look


how is height the saddle from the center of bb???


----------



## plussa

marinmcgreevy said:


> A great shot of my CT2 up on Hawk Hill. This has replaced my BMC Pro Machine as my favorite ride. Great handling and extreme comfort. I ride the bumpy roads over and around Mt. Tam and West Marin and the CT2 enables extreme comfort.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Evan


Very nice! :thumbsup: You rarely see an another CT2, CT1's are a lot more common...

Almost similar to my 2005 PR04:


----------



## frankq

Just another Colnago.


----------



## chuckice

Saronni C59 + LW's + EPS...yes. More pix please.


----------



## dougclaysmith

View attachment 259848


Here is my 2011 CX-1 

Campy Chorus 11
Mavic SR


----------



## bottecchia_eja

dougclaysmith said:


> View attachment 259848
> 
> 
> Here is my 2011 CX-1
> 
> Campy Chorus 11
> Mavic SR


Nicely done. Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## dougclaysmith

bottecchia_eja said:


> Nicely done. Congrats! :thumbsup:


Thanks, 

Thats my other son, Carmine. 




It was between Carmine, as in the Big Ragu

or 

Rocky, as in the Italian Stallion




My car does not have GPS, but my bike does. - Priorities


----------



## AMCman10

After a century, what a smooth ride!


----------



## Davefromaine

*C-40 Addition to my stable*

Just completed this 2003 C-40 to my small stable. Moved my Record-9 group off my Altain - not sure what I'll do with that yet...


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Davefromaine said:


> Just completed this 2003 C-40 to my small stable. Moved my Record-9 group off my Altain - not sure what I'll do with that yet...


Beautiful!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

AMCman10 said:


> After a century, what a smooth ride!


There's something about a 'Nago.


----------



## frankq

As pictured Chorus 12-29 14.13 pounds, with 12-25 Super Record Block 13.96 pounds.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

frankq said:


> As pictured Chorus 12-29 14.13 pounds, with 12-25 Super Record Block 13.96 pounds.


Damn, she is pretty--and light. Similar color scheme as my C59, except with a LOT of red.


----------



## Streetking

......


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Streetking said:


>


Fantastic!


----------



## Streetking

bottecchia_eja said:


> Fantastic!


Thanks:thumbsup:

[/url]


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Streetking said:


> Thanks:thumbsup:


Now you are just showing up!  good job


----------



## Golfguy

Recently completed a Master Olympic build. Here is "Sophia".


----------



## Streetking

A little bit too much white......


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Lovely Sophia


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Golfguy said:


> Recently completed a Master Olympic build. Here is "Sophia".


Sophia sure is a pretty one!


----------



## Niels

Beatifull Sophie indeed! I really like the white look, guess Youll have to keep her indoors cept for sunny sundays to preserve her shining 

Kind Regards


----------



## Golfguy

Niels said:


> Beatifull Sophie indeed! I really like the white look, guess Youll have to keep her indoors cept for sunny sundays to preserve her shining


That's the plan.  I keep her to show off on big tours and group rides and the occasional solo, only in good weather. Fortunately here in Texas, that's most of the time, plenty of sun, that's for sure.


----------



## icsloppl

Sophia is an apt name. The white gives it a certain feminine slant i think.


----------



## Kenacycle

The day before my new EPS did its first Gran Fondo


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kenacycle said:


> The day before my new EPS did its first Gran Fondo


Very nice, I like it.


----------



## breckend

*my new Colnago Master frameset*

still trying to determine year and model...


----------



## Benzosol

*Master Piu*

Looks like my Master Piu..


----------



## bottecchia_eja

I recently posted pictures of my new Colnago C59 Italia. I have owned the bike for a month now and have put nearly 600 miles on the bike (it would be higher mileage, but the Colnago shares riding time with the Bianchi and the Bottecchia).

I recently put in Campy Eurus wheels and, for a little contrast, I changed the brake hoods from black to white.

What do you guys think? Do the changes improve the bike's looks or is it just about the same?

Thanks











Right side with Ambrosio wheels and black brake hoods











Right side with Eurus wheels and white hoods










Left side with Ambrosio wheels and black brake hoods










Left side with Eurus wheels and white hoods










Handlebars with black brake hoods










Handlebars with white brake hoods.

I decided to channel Voeckler's 2012 TdF C59 (as well as his fighting spirit).


----------



## paredown

breckend said:


> still trying to determine year and model...


Hard to say--but the crimped tubing would mean Master (of some type), under BB cable routing, double water bottle bosses all say later 80s, but curved fork (if original) is pre-1986. 

AFAIK, from Master to Piu to Olympic/Light you have tubing differences, but not much else to go on...


----------



## Niels

paredown said:


> Hard to say--but the crimped tubing would mean Master (of some type), under BB cable routing, double water bottle bosses all say later 80s, but curved fork (if original) is pre-1986.
> 
> AFAIK, from Master to Piu to Olympic/Light you have tubing differences, but not much else to go on...


On a side note: have noticed the high level of knowledge on this forum, not least on vintage models. Can you guys recommend 1 book (yes prefer books  with a systematic approach to the Colnago development, in detail. Just asking  

Kind Regards


----------



## Golfguy

breckend said:


> still trying to determine year and model...


Unless the seat tube is also fluted (it doesn't appear to be in the picture) I don't think it's a Master. I was under the impression that all three main tubes were fluted on a Master frame.


----------



## paredown

Golfguy said:


> Unless the seat tube is also fluted (it doesn't appear to be in the picture) I don't think it's a Master. I was under the impression that all three main tubes were fluted on a Master frame.


Yes you are right AFAIK--if the fluting is top tube and downtube, and if it looks like it has 6 grooves instead of 4, it could be an EsaMexico; take a look at this catalog picture from 1988:

https://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/colnago-88/06a.jpg

Looking at the catalog pages also reminded my that the Piu had the internally routed top cable by 1988...


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Saw a Colnago Super attached to the bike parking.

Converted to a flat bar commuter, you can see there the pantographed stem and record groupset.

Sad.


----------



## BacDoc

bottecchia_eja said:


> I recently posted pictures of my new Colnago C59 Italia. I have owned the bike for a month now and have put nearly 600 miles on the bike (it would be higher mileage, but the Colnago shares riding time with the Bianchi and the Bottecchia).
> 
> I recently put in Campy Eurus wheels and, for a little contrast, I changed the brake hoods from black to white.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do the changes improve the bike's looks or is it just about the same?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right side with Ambrosio wheels and black brake hoods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right side with Eurus wheels and white hoods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left side with Ambrosio wheels and black brake hoods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left side with Eurus wheels and white hoods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handlebars with black brake hoods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handlebars with white brake hoods.
> 
> I decided to channel Voeckler's 2012 TdF C59 (as well as his fighting spirit).


My vote is for white hoods and eurus wheel set - ride on Tommy Vokler!
Very nice look!


----------



## BDB

Agreed, like the white hoods, think it needs a white saddle too!


----------



## Streetking

With the 'new' stem.....


----------



## Golfguy

Streetking said:


> With the 'new' stem.....


Very nice. I have a Master Olympic that looks much the same only the red color scheme. Do you know what year yours is? Haven't been able to confirm what year mine is from.


----------



## slitespd

*2012 Master X-Light PR99*

Ordered in March. Received late June and built up with Campagnolo Athena 11 Speed. 1st ride July 4.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

slitespd said:


> Ordered in March. Received late June and built up with Campagnolo Athena 11 Speed. 1st ride July 4.


Bellissima...truly drool-worthy!

For some reason...I really like that color combo. So clean so classic.

The Athena 11V looks great and works great. I have it on my Bottecchia.


----------



## popeyeisgood

i totally agree with you, except the threadless stem..
i haven't yet to see a master x light user taking quill over threadless..


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I also like the quill better, but I think the new Masters only come with a non-threaded fork.

I saw a thread a while ago of somebody who have it threaded to install a quill, and then after was not so happy with the results, I will search it and try to post it here


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Salsa_Lover said:


> I also like the quill better, but I think the new Masters only come with a non-threaded fork.
> 
> I saw a thread a while ago of somebody who have it threaded to install a quill, and then after was not so happy with the results, I will search it and try to post it here


The new stems/handlebars work better.

The quill stems just look "prettier" especially on a thin tube steel bike frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

the problem is they looks awfully dis proportioned on a steel bike with thin tubes.

the same way the quill looks bad on carbon bikes with thick tubes, see the earlier Trek 5200 for example.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Salsa_Lover said:


> the problem is they looks awfully dis proportioned on a steel bike with thin tubes.
> 
> the same way the quill looks bad on carbon bikes with thick tubes, see the earlier Trek 5200 for example.


Exactomondo! (Trying to sound like the Fonz.)


----------



## colorider7

*Guy with tube under seat*

This is an awesome thread -- whoever the guys is with the yellow 2000 master has serious street cred -- really, a tube under the seat? -- SO sick... Also, Bottechia Eja, your PR99 is so ridiculous... Black brake hoods, white break hoods, Ambrosio rims, campy rims, whatever! So classic... Good riding... Colorider...


----------



## paredown

marinmcgreevy said:


> Master Light with interesting "extension" above top head tube lug.


These were the Freuler frames--Master and Tecnos for sure, and maybe more. For larger than 60cm frames, they were made with a dropped top tube, so the Colnago "official" size on those frames is measured to the top of the seat-tube extension.

I had a Tecnos that would have measured as a 62cm--actual top tube was around 58.5cm which I sold on--just a little to long (I need around a 57cm which is what you'd get in a Colnago 59cm), but I thought the seat post/head tube was kind of cool.


----------



## paredown

colorider7 said:


> This is an awesome thread -- whoever the guys is with the yellow 2000 master has serious street cred -- really, a tube under the seat? -- SO sick... Also, Bottechia Eja, your PR99 is so ridiculous... Black brake hoods, white break hoods, Ambrosio rims, campy rims, whatever! So classic... Good riding... Colorider...


We all bow down to your superior taste and skill--although you are probably one of those guys who bum patch kits/tubes/spares/CO2 cartridges because you are too cool to carry what you might need on a long ride.


----------



## paredown

Joegoldenrod said:


> I'm hoping I can find someone here that can help.
> 
> I've recently been asked to sell an old steel frame Colnago that was used by the 1984 Italian cycling team that competed and won a gold medal in the 1984 Olympic summer games in Los Angeles. I'm not exactly sure what I have here, but I know it meant a lot to my grandparents. They owned an Italian restaurant in Orange California and fed the Italian cycling team throughout there stay. They left them the bike and a signed photo of them and my family members which I plan on posting soon. It's a shame to sell it and if it isn't worth much I'll tell my grandma to keep it, it's a pretty cool little piece of history.
> 
> My question is, can anyone out there tell me exactly what I have here?
> 
> I don't know if it was actually used in the race or if they just trained on it. Either way it has Olympic stamps on the handle bars and it has been siting in a garage since 1984. I didn't want to clean it and risk damaging something so that's why it's pretty dirty in the pictures.
> 
> .....apparently I can't post links or pictures. If you think you can help me and want to see pictures of the bike please respond.
> 
> Thanks for your time


Sorry you got missed--can you post pictures to another public site and add a link? (Little icon above with the Globe/link)?

Otherwise you could email me a picture or two at <paredown3 "at" yahoo.com> & I can post them up for others to see as well.


----------



## colorider7

Easy Paredown. I am serious about my envy over the tube under the seat. I carry everything. I tip my hat to the gent that can make do with what works. That is the spirit of cycling. Something that often gets lost in all the expensive gear, and apparently in my e-mail... Good riding. Colorider...


----------



## paredown

colorider7 said:


> Easy Paredown. I am serious about my envy over the tube under the seat. I carry everything. I tip my hat to the gent that can make do with what works. That is the spirit of cycling. Something that often gets lost in all the expensive gear, and apparently in my e-mail... Good riding. Colorider...


Sorry man--I don't usually do snark.:wink: 

Probably spent too much time in General this week and it rubbed off.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

paredown said:


> Sorry man--I don't usually do snark.:wink:
> 
> Probably spent too much time in General this week and it rubbed off.


And peace once again reigns supreme in Colnago-land. 

I generally avoid the General Forums, very bad for my blood pressure. :thumbsup:


----------



## quikrick1

Paredown, I think this is simply a misunderstanting caused by the modern english language, let me help translate: Ridiculous= Awsome. Sick= Very Cool.
Remember calling very cool cars Wicked and Bad?... same concept.


----------



## quikrick1

*Minor updates on my C50*

I just couldn't get used to the grey bar tape and sidewalls. So I switched the tires to black as well as the bar tape. Added the Colnago bar end plugs. I also changed the rear deraileur to a later model with the carbon plate and changed the shift levers from Record to Record Ultra.
A note on VANITY. Just as I snapped the first pic, a gust of wind came up and tipped the bike onto that rock hiding in the grass. It left a very minor mark on the paint. You think I would have stopped there...BUT NOoo, I propped the bike up again, snapped the second shot... another gust of wind... down she goes. This time it left a bigger mark in a more visable area. Dumb.


----------



## slitespd

popeyeisgood said:


> i totally agree with you, except the threadless stem..
> i haven't yet to see a master x light user taking quill over threadless..


Can't say I disagree.......I saw that right after the build.
That was on my short list of things to change-out, and I now
have a new stem on the way that closely matches the tube
diameter.  . It took a while to find one that didnt break the
bank. Pictures to follow


----------



## BacDoc

slitespd said:


> Can't say I disagree.......I saw that right after the build.
> That was on my short list of things to change-out, and I now
> have a new stem on the way that closely matches the tube
> diameter. . It took a while to find one that didnt break the
> bank. Pictures to follow


Good to hear! Your bike is gorgeous and a quill would be icing on the cake-you better post some pics!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

colorider7 said:


> Easy Paredown. I am serious about my envy over the tube under the seat. I carry everything. I tip my hat to the gent that can make do with what works. That is the spirit of cycling. Something that often gets lost in all the expensive gear, and apparently in my e-mail... Good riding. Colorider...


Can't wait to see pictures of your polka dot C59!


----------



## foggypeake

*2003 Colnago Dream*

Here is my 2003 Dream. I sold it, only to buy it back nine years later. Here is that story: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/shes-home-again-278848.html


----------



## paredown

foggypeake said:


> Here is my 2003 Dream. I sold it, only to buy it back nine years later. Here is that story: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/shes-home-again-278848.html


Great story about getting reunited with your bike! I've been admiring Dreams lately (and one Mix)--since I can't seem to find a Tecnos that is my size, and most Colnagos are outside my price range. 

And I have never owned a high-end alu bike and thought I should try one out.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

The Dream is a very good bike, not harsh Aluminum like others, but well it is heavier and less comfortable compared to the C40 or C50

here is mine now with silver Ritchey Classic stem and handlebars


----------



## colorider7

*Picture of Colnago M10 -- Vail, CO*

Awesome pictures on this thread -- below is my humble contribution -- an M10 that I am borrowing from my LBS until my new C59 is ready later in September (bring on the KOM paint job!) -- the M10 is a great climbing bike in my opinion (very stiff laterally) -- the picture is looking West down the Vail Valley here in Colorado -- won't be too long now before the snow flies? Good riding and be sure to watch the US Pro Cycling Challenge this week -- Colorider


----------



## colorider7

*M10 Vail Pass (East Portal)*

Here is another one looking East... Good Riding -- Colorider


----------



## bottecchia_eja

colorider7 said:


> Awesome pictures on this thread -- below is my humble contribution -- an M10 that I am borrowing from my LBS until my new C59 is ready later in September (bring on the KOM paint job!) -- the M10 is a great climbing bike in my opinion (very stiff laterally) -- the picture is looking West down the Vail Valley here in Colorado -- won't be too long now before the snow flies? Good riding and be sure to watch the US Pro Cycling Challenge this week -- Colorider


Your LBS is very nice to ler you borrow the M10. And it is good to hear a ride report fom you.

I can't wait for pics of the KOM C59. That should be awesome!


----------



## seddo

Salsa_Lover said:


> The Dream is a very good bike, not harsh Aluminum like others, but well it is heavier and less comfortable compared to the C40 or C50
> 
> here is mine now with silver Ritchey Classic stem and handlebars


I was looking at a dream myself, but the thought of Aluminium put me off due to the harsh ride- what grade of alloy is it ?

cheers
Seddo


----------



## colorider7

bottecchia_eja said:


> Your LBS is very nice to ler you borrow the M10. And it is good to hear a ride report fom you.
> 
> I can't wait for pics of the KOM C59. That should be awesome!



Hey Bottechia, yes my LBS is very gracious with the loaners -- they also let me try a Cyfac (which was a great ride, but I still found the C59 superior in every respect). Can't wait for the new build (the days simply cant go by fast enough!), and I will be sure to post pictures as soon as she is ready. I also decided to upgrade to Campy Record (instead of Chorus).


----------



## bottecchia_eja

colorider7 said:


> Hey Bottechia, yes my LBS is very gracious with the loaners -- they also let me try a Cyfac (which was a great ride, but I still found the C59 superior in every respect). Can't wait for the new build (the days simply cant go by fast enough!), and I will be sure to post pictures as soon as she is ready. I also decided to upgrade to Campy Record (instead of Chorus).


We can't wait either...though I am sure that the waiting is harder on you...

Good call on the Record. I have Record on theC59 and on the Infinito and I love how well the group works. I have Athena on the Bott but that is only because it comes in the retro brushed aluminum look.


----------



## seddo

Birthday present to myself, I think the colour scheme is ETWIN , anybody know what city the graphic is depicting ?? and how many were made?


cheers
Seddo


----------



## bottecchia_eja

seddo said:


> Birthday present to myself, I think the colour scheme is ETWIN , anybody know what city the graphic is depicting ?? and how many were made?
> 
> 
> cheers
> Seddo


Chicago? Whatever it is, that frame is so yummy.


----------



## krevass

Blackie


----------



## alexchic

Colnago C-40 B-Stay, paint scheme WH-05


----------



## alexboer2004

*My Colnago*


----------



## Carole22

*Tecnos gets new wheels*

Never quite liked the look of dull grey rims next to chrome fork and stays.
Velocity just started making its A23s in polished silver. Here they are, laced to a set of Campy-compatible silver King R45 hubs.


----------



## FrenchNago

Carole22 said:


> Never quite liked the look of dull grey rims next to chrome fork and stays.
> Velocity just started making its A23s in polished silver. Here they are, laced to a set of Campy-compatible silver King R45 hubs.


I'm in love with those wheels.......great classic look and must be really smooth & silky:blush2:


----------



## BacDoc

Those wheels are awesome!

What a beautiful upgrade.


----------



## popeyeisgood

I think your bike has to be one of my favorites in this whole thread. Love that metallic blue and the simple yet decorative paint job. I might be the very few here who can't stand those crazy decor color scheme or any of those gradating color.


----------



## TehYoyo

FrenchNago said:


> I can only definitely approve!! especially the wheels 100% and the background isn't too shabby either (nice set of wheeeeels)


Rule 25! Lol.


----------



## Neckkoss

*New in the forum*

​ hi to every body, i'm new in the forum, and like a lot of people i have a silly question, i'm currently own a bmc streetfire ssx 08, easton alloy, but it is a bit large for me in size, i came across on ebay with two frame sets one is a 2001 colnago dream with flash fork, for $585 rabobank paint job colors, and a 2011 masi evoluzione hmc carbon with oversize taper fork, head set and seat post clamp included, for $575. Both frames are my size, i like the masi advance and technology but i can resist for have my first colnago (second hand) built. In both cases i will take all the parts of my bmc and built the new bike and sell the bmc to recover some money, my question for you guys is which bike will be a better built with record group and zipp 404, i'm 5'. 10" and 200lb, heavy bones.


----------



## american psycho

*Colnago Oval Master 9-speed Camapgnolo Chorus*

The poor chap who bought this fell ill and passed away before he could ride it.

It's too small for me, but surely it fits somebody 

View attachment 264978


----------



## efuentes

Some very crappy pics of my beloved Colnagos, The CT1 will be getting some white tape soon, and the Super Mexico might become orange and blue 



















Saludos from Mexico.


----------



## marinmcgreevy

*CT2 with compact crank*

Hi all

I decided to replace the standard crank with a compact crank because I ride mostly hills and I am getting old and fat. Took the occasion to ride two climbs recently. First was up Mt. Diablo and the other was to ride up Donner Summit from Squaw Valley. Great rides and a lot easier with the compact crank! The CT2 is a great bike.


----------



## Schell19

Here are a couple of shots of my '99 Dream that I purchased in 2001 when I was a freshman in college. I raced collegiate for a couple years on this bike and we've been through a lot together.

I bought her with a mix-matched set of 9sp DA and blue-rimmed open pros. I picked up a matching set of blue Rolf vector-pro tubs for race wheels. Also went through a set of spinergy rev-x's.

In 2010 a collegiate race buddy of mine upgraded from DA7800 to SRAM Red. I picked up the gruppo for cheap and it's treated me well.

This year, I began riding more seriously than in years past. I popped several spokes on my open pros early in the season. Instead of dropping coin into 12+ year old rims, I picked up a set of 7950 DA C24 clinchers. I really like those wheels.

She's been a great bike, but I'm also excited that ~6 weeks ago I ordered a 2013 M10S which has an ETA of Nov 9. My Enve 3.4 tubulars laced to Alchemy elf/Orc hubs are waiting for the frame to arrive. It will be finished with 2012 SRAM Red. Very much looking forward to it and am trying to decide whether to pop for a Quarq.

Without further adieu, the old Mapei maiden (paint chips and all) from atop a couple of couple of this year's conquests:

One of several times up Mt. Diablo this year

Mt. D summit Clayton by Rob Schell Photography, on Flickr

I happened to be in Pasadena for a wedding around labor day and took the opportunity to climb the biggest thing I could find. - Mt. Wilson at 5,700 feet overlooking Los Angeles.

Mt. Wilson Summit by Rob Schell Photography, on Flickr


----------



## plussa

Nice build!

Mapei + Dura-Ace = Win


----------



## chuckice

Hard to beat that view at the top of Diablo! I think I have every North Gate turn memorized at this point....


----------



## ronderman

*Happy Columbus Day*

American Italians seem to love Columbus Day - so I present to you my C59 with a pair of Ambrosio Nemesis Rims laced to Record Hubs. These rims rock and the record hubs are without question the smoothest hubs I have and I got DT Swiss 240, Mavic Cosmic Ultimate wheels. Enjoy

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8067375215/" title="Untitled by velomonkeys, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8038/8067375215_4b8ac1f768.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Untitled"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8067372860/" title="Untitled by velomonkeys, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8172/8067372860_04d7fba935.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## bottecchia_eja

ronderman said:


> American Italians seem to love Columbus Day - so I present to you my C59 with a pair of Ambrosio Nemesis Rims laced to Record Hubs. These rims rock and the record hubs are without question the smoothest hubs I have and I got DT Swiss 240, Mavic Cosmic Ultimate wheels. Enjoy
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8067375215/" title="Untitled by velomonkeys, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8038/8067375215_4b8ac1f768.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Untitled"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8067372860/" title="Untitled by velomonkeys, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8172/8067372860_04d7fba935.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Untitled"></a>


Nicely played...bellissima bici!


----------



## crn

My Colnago Master Decor 1993 




















Pictures taken on mountain Mosor observatory, altitude 700m
(ZVJEZDARNICA = observatory)

Campy Athena 8 speed gruppo (53/39 13-26)
Mavic Open4 CD rims
Brooks B17 Special saddle (butchered)
3T Ergo Power Due handlebar
3T stem
Conti Grand Prix 700x22c tires
Look Keo MAX2 pedals


----------



## bottecchia_eja

crn said:


> My Colnago Master Decor 1993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures taken on mountain Mosor observatory, altitude 700m
> (ZVJEZDARNICA = observatory)
> 
> Campy Athena 8 speed gruppo (53/39 13-26)
> Mavic Open4 CD rims
> Brooks B17 Special saddle (butchered)
> 3T Ergo Power Due handlebar
> 3T stem
> Conti Grand Prix 700x22c tires
> Look Keo MAX2 pedals


Beautiful bike and great photos. Wonderful combination! :thumbsup:


----------



## Golfguy

crn said:


> My Colnago Master Decor 1993
> 
> 
> Pictures taken on mountain Mosor observatory, altitude 700m
> (ZVJEZDARNICA = observatory)
> 
> Campy Athena 8 speed gruppo (53/39 13-26)
> Mavic Open4 CD rims
> Brooks B17 Special saddle (butchered)
> 3T Ergo Power Due handlebar
> 3T stem
> Conti Grand Prix 700x22c tires
> Look Keo MAX2 pedals


Very nice.


----------



## martiryan

*Colnago Crystal 1999*

Colnago Crystal steel frame with Campagnolo Chorus components and Mavic Aksium wheels


----------



## bottecchia_eja

martiryan said:


> Colnago Crystal steel frame with Campagnolo Chorus components and Mavic Aksium wheels


Beautiful! Just beautiful!


----------



## american psycho

Just finished 1972 Colnago Super restoration.

My old race bike I bought in 1992, with countless miles.
View attachment 267096
View attachment 267097
View attachment 267098
View attachment 267099


----------



## american psycho

Regular ride after application of rule 8.

Beautiful fall weather in Switzerland today for a 46 km afternoon ride.
View attachment 267117


----------



## bottecchia_eja

american psycho said:


> regular ride after application of rule 8.
> 
> Beautiful fall weather in switzerland today for a 46 km afternoon ride.
> View attachment 267117


wow!!!


----------



## Joe.90

Ready for next year!


----------



## colorider7

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## chasrich

*Building up a CLX*

Just bought a 2007 CLX. Deciding to build it with Shimano or Campy.
Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## quikrick1

*I have an addiction*

This is the third Colnago I buy in two years... It's a Dream with B stay and Carbon chain stays. I have no idea what year it is or the paint code... I think it's a NL18?? Not too sure about that fork, I think a Colnago Force would be more appropriate. I'll post more pics as soon as I get her built up.


----------



## c50jim

That's a nice looking frame and I suspect that a Dream B Stay will ride pretty well since my regular Dream is OK and the B Stay has a smooth feeling on my C40s. 

Any Colnago fork would be an improvement on that thing. There are some forks on ebay now and you could probably pick up a new Street (slightly heavier than a Force but not too much so) from your local dealer or someone like R&A if you don't have a local shop.

Heck, if you pay postage, I'd donate my old chrome Precisa if it's long enough!


----------



## quikrick1

@C50jim, THANKS! Yeah, I it'll be fun building this one up. I was on the hunt for either a CT1,CT2 or a Dream with the carbon rear, and what do you know... I found this Dream! I did go down to my local Colnago dealer (Wrench Science, super cool guys) and got price/availability for the Street fork. I'm in no big hurry to find the right fork. Hey, thanks for the offer on the Pricisa fork!


----------



## plussa

I just upgraded my CT2 with a Star fork, so I have a Street fork in really good condition that I could sell... 250€ plus shipping.





































I do studio photography so I snapped some pics of my bike with the star fork yesterday...


----------



## bon_gabs

*modern Traditional*

Enjoying 250 miles so far and more for sure..


----------



## Mulowe

*C59 Team*

Second day and second ride. Mandevile and a few intervals.
I have a EPS which i really enjoy. This bike seems quicker to respond and a real treat on the descent. If you know that road its not perfect tarmac so you often adjust your line quickly which it did perfectly.
I rarely touched the brakes and spent most of it around 30 mph and it felt very smooth.
Smoother than my EPS. The rear end seems more direct in terms of power yet more comfortable.
So after 80 miles Ill say I am delighted with the C59. I think the EPS may start gathering some dust.


----------



## colorider7

*2013 c59 kom*

My new ride at home here in the CO mountains. Had her less than a week. Still waiting on my own wheels (Enve 3.4 clinchers) and saddle and crank, but riding the heck out my LBS loaners until they come! Great ride this AM -- Genesee CO looking west at the splendor of the Rockies. Happy Thanksgiving and good riding... Colorider


----------



## idris icabod

I want to slap you for leaning that beautiful top tube against a metal fence post!


----------



## FrenchNago

great dots! get the skewer locks tucked in they are exposed to accidental opening in a tight peloton especially the front one (front behind the fork leg and basck in between the stays) + it looks better!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

FrenchNago said:


> great dots! get the skewer locks tucked in they are exposed to accidental opening in a tight peloton especially the front one (front behind the fork leg and basck in between the stays) + it looks better!


+1 on both comments. I learned the hard way about the skewers.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

colorider7 said:


> My new ride at home here in the CO mountains. Had her less than a week. Still waiting on my own wheels (Enve 3.4 clinchers) and saddle and crank, but riding the heck out my LBS loaners until they come! Great ride this AM -- Genesee CO looking west at the splendor of the Rockies. Happy Thanksgiving and good riding... Colorider


Beautiful bike Colo. The C59 is an extremely solid and stable platform. I rode mine 40 miles last Saturday through a driving rain and gusting winds, The bike felt rock solid, even in the descents. You will love your ride, I know I love mine.


----------



## colorider7

bottecchia_eja said:


> Beautiful bike Colo. The C59 is an extremely solid and stable platform. I rode mine 40 miles last Saturday through a driving rain and gusting winds, The bike felt rock solid, even in the descents. You will love your ride, I know I love mine.


Awesome pics Bott! Nice work in the rain! Also, great C59 -- love the timeless paint... Keep riding! Colorider...


----------



## colorider7

Another great ride today on the new machine up in Summit County CO -- temps in the 40's -- amazing -- 75 miles and 5,000 vert -- picture looking west at Lake Dillon and Breckenridge -- Good Riding... Colorider...


----------



## bottecchia_eja

colorider7 said:


> Another great ride today on the new machine up in Summit County CO -- temps in the 40's -- amazing -- 75 miles and 5,000 vert -- picture looking west at Lake Dillon and Breckenridge -- Good Riding... Colorider...


That bike just loves to climb! Now you need the official Team Europcar jersey and you will be "channeling" Thomas Voeckler!


----------



## colorider7

bottecchia_eja said:


> That bike just loves to climb! Now you need the official Team Europcar jersey and you will be "channeling" Thomas Voeckler!


Yes, she does love to climb! Can't wait for the new wheels as well (hopefully tomorrow)... And if I could somehow "channel" 1/100th of Messr. Voeckler that would go a long way! Good Riding... Colorider


----------



## ctam

*C35*

My latest build: C35 with record 2001 with 10sp downtube shifters.


----------



## FrenchNago

ctam said:


> My latest build: C35 with record 2001 with 10sp downtube shifters.


funny how it reminds me of modern Tri Bikes........Ernesto is a visionary!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

ctam said:


> my latest build: C35 with record 2001 with 10sp downtube shifters.



wow...wow...wow !!!


----------



## quikrick1

*The Girls...*

Here's a couple of shots of the pretty ladies.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

quikrick1 said:


> Here's a couple of shots of the pretty ladies.


Sisters?


----------



## Kenacycle

amazing built CTam!


----------



## Dar5yl

I also find it surprising that the colnago forum is the only one without a picture thread.


----------



## colorider7

quikrick1 said:


> Here's a couple of shots of the pretty ladies.


Bellisima!


----------



## Streetking

My favorite bike...


----------



## mj3200

*C50*

Changed a few bits and pieces since I first posted including the best thing I think I've ever bought for a bike - Hyperon Ultra Tubulars.


----------



## mj3200

*C50*

Changed a few bits and pieces since I first posted including the best thing I think I've ever bought for a bike - Hyperon Ultra Tubulars.


----------



## colorider7

mj3200 said:


> Changed a few bits and pieces since I first posted including the best thing I think I've ever bought for a bike - Hyperon Ultra Tubulars.


Congrats! Beautiful ride... Enjoy!


----------



## plussa

Great! My bike has the same PR04 color scheme and Hyperon tubulars too!


----------



## gregroadie

my 1996 Colnago Decor with C96 Thron super tubing and Mirage gruppo.
View attachment 272957


----------



## enr1co

beautiful pic!


----------



## slitespd

gregroadie said:


> my 1996 Colnago Decor with C96 Thron super tubing and Mirage gruppo.
> View attachment 272957


I like the look!!! I'm trying to find a 1" threaded fork for my 2012 Master X Light as we "speak". I'd like to find it curved rather than straight for that classic look. Nice job on yours.


----------



## plussa

My C59 was missing from this thread:



More pics with different wheelset on Flickr


----------



## sante pollastri

*master*

View attachment 273538
View attachment 273539
View attachment 273540
View attachment 273541
my 2010 master.


----------



## Kenacycle

View attachment 273542

Updated look


----------



## alexboer2004

nice bike your master


----------



## fatiredflyer

Love that Saronni red!


----------



## ronderman

I am totally digging this master - traditional frame - older campy ten speed shifter with a zero degree stem - love the lines.

Well done.


----------



## sante pollastri

another master(I'm master addict...),this is a 2002 x-light art decor.
View attachment 273550
View attachment 273551
View attachment 273552


----------



## sante pollastri

View attachment 273553
View attachment 273554
the only carbon I have.


----------



## enr1co

quikrick1 said:


> This is the third Colnago I buy in two years... It's a Dream with B stay and Carbon chain stays. I have no idea what year it is or the paint code... I think it's a NL18?? Not too sure about that fork, I think a Colnago Force would be more appropriate. I'll post more pics as soon as I get her built up.


Nice acquisition! I have the same addiction...


----------



## Johnny B.

*Colnago Decor*

Another Colnago Decor


----------



## 3MC

View attachment 273866


----------



## 3MC

Hello, everyone. Just wanted to share my COLNAGO C59 with SUPER RECORD/RECORD/CHORUS mix build.


----------



## colorider7

3MC said:


> Hello, everyone. Just wanted to share my COLNAGO C59 with SUPER RECORD/RECORD/CHORUS mix build.


Stunning! I love the 2012 red color scheme! So amazing in real life... The paint just sparkles... Huge congrats on the build -- beautiful ride and now it's time to ride the stink out of it and put it through its paces! Good riding! Colorider


----------



## 3MC

Thanks Colorider, I took it for a spin today and i fell in love with it right away! The ride feels somewhere in between a C50 and a LOOK 585. I agree, the paint job is absolutely stunning! I have to touch it up on some parts( mainly the rear drop outs, because I bought it used). but overall, its all good.


----------



## noa

View attachment 273948
you must know this, colnago arabesque 30th anniversary


----------



## chuckice

noa said:


> View attachment 273948
> you must know this, colnago arabesque 30th anniversary



More pictures please!


----------



## noa

View attachment 273975
View attachment 273976
i have about 18 bikes, bur of course this is my favourite! im trying to find another one, but the 30th anniversery is really hard to find! does anyone know how much it would cost to buy a original 30th ann. with full campa. super record?


----------



## quikrick1

View attachment 274259
View attachment 274260
Well It's done. She rides real good. I also found a proper Colnago fork.


----------



## quikrick1

View attachment 274262


----------



## 3MC

View attachment 274763
View attachment 274763
My new 2013 Colnago C59 ADAR.


----------



## colorider7

3MC said:


> View attachment 274763
> View attachment 274763
> My new 2013 Colnago C59 ADAR.


WOW! What are you thinking for the build?


----------



## 3MC

Im thinking SR Ti, Shamal, colnago stem and handlebar, fizik arione carbon braided rails.


----------



## colorider7

3MC said:


> Im thinking SR Ti, Shamal, colnago stem and handlebar, fizik arione carbon braided rails.


Double WOW! Post pics when done. Also gla you didn't say you we're going with DA and Zipp one something... Good riding... Colorider


----------



## 3MC

Thanks, I'll surely post pics once completed. but dont think will ride it..... because i have a used C59 GDRD to ride  Sometimes I feel that this ADAR is too good to ride.


----------



## colorider7

3MC said:


> Thanks, I'll surely post pics once completed. but dont think will ride it..... because i have a used C59 GDRD to ride  Sometimes I feel that this ADAR is too good to ride.


I understand the feeling, but she is meant to fly! Ride like the wind!


----------



## 3MC

Will do colorider. thanks!


----------



## aureliajulia

titobandito said:


> This is from my 2005 C40 HP. It's very Vikings. Minnesota Vikings, that is.


This needs more than one picture.


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n

*coming soon...*

I can't wait to officially make my mark on this thread... I'm still waiting on a couple parts before i do the build...

but here's what's coming...

Saroni Red Extreme Power
Super Record Ti
3T build kit
Easton EA 90SLX custom w/ Power Tap rear as training wheel
ENVE 67 w/ King R45 as go fast wheels


----------



## jackblack

Here are some shots of my Tecnos and C-50. I have had the Tecnos for a few years, and have really loved it, best bike I have ridden. The C-50 is new to me, and I am getting to know the bike and really growing a fondness for it. 

Love Colnagos


----------



## Cjcc67

View attachment 275481


My new wheels . The size is 56S. I am not keen on the setup. Can this be made work while still being comfortable which it curently is. My height is 188cm, inseam 79cm.


----------



## plussa

Is your frame really a 56s? Here's a 56s and I think your frame looks smaller:


Untitled by velomonkeys, on Flickr

Your saddle height also looks unusually tall for someone with a 79cm inseam. What's the measurement from centerr of bb to saddle top?


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n

View attachment 276212
View attachment 276213


My new baby is getting close to taking her first steps....


----------



## x-free

My Colnago Bititan
View attachment 276259


View attachment 276707


View attachment 276706


View attachment 276705


View attachment 276704


View attachment 276703


View attachment 276702


View attachment 276701


----------



## Squenchy

My old Super. It was a disaster when I got it. Some heathen had rattle-canned it, so I had it re-finished Saronni red and chromed the fork.
View attachment 276460


----------



## fatiredflyer

Bless you! 
My favourite colour classic Colnago.


----------



## cale262

Frame showed up today, Groupo showed up today, build starts tomorrow...

C59-SR EPS-Lightweights.


----------



## Kenacycle

View attachment 276871

I just built up a new M10! I will go for a long solo ride tomorrow to test it out.


----------



## colorider7

Awesome! You are going to love it! Be sure to hit some hills if you can. The M10 is a dream on the climbs... Good riding! Colorider


----------



## EPSTER

View attachment 276949


My new-old Colnago! EPS-AM00, SR11, ENVE 1.65, Deda Pressa/Zero100, Fizik Antares Carbon, Look Keo Blade.


----------



## colorider7

Oh, heck yea! Very nice... Built for speed!


----------



## pete0713

.....


----------



## pete0713

*2013 c59*

tried this above and it got lost early in the thread, so here it goes again...

Just got this built up at my LBS this weekend and thought I'd share...

Colnago C59 Italia - TSRD - 54s
Colnago Carbon Seatpost
Colnago stem (waiting on Deda Superleggero Stem)
Deda Superleggera Handlebars
Campagnolo Super Record 11 EPS w/ ti compact crank, 50/34-11/25
Enve SES 3.4 Clinchers, DT Aerolite Bladed Spokes, Chris King R45 Ceramic Hubs
Schwalbe Ultremo ZX 23mm tires
Arundel Mandible Bottle Cages
Deda Elementi Traforato Perforated Bartape
Enve Titanium Skewers
Look Blade Carbon Ti Pedals
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow Saddle


----------



## pete0713

Sorry for double post.


----------



## frankq

View attachment 277127


----------



## Kenacycle

Hey I got one of those TdF number plates too on eBay :thumbsup:


----------



## cale262

Build is done...


----------



## Kenacycle

That's a freaking nice built!



cale262 said:


> Build is done...


----------



## fatiredflyer

cale262 said:


> Build is done...


VERY tasty!
EXTRA flash!!


----------



## quikrick1

It's a very early Master. The guy I bought it from said it's a Master PIU from the late 1980s. The paint job is a Rabobank (sort of). Definately a re-paint. The paint looks OK from a distance but since it's not original, so I'm gonna have it painted in the Team Ariostea colors. The lugs and stays were painted over but the chrome seems to be OK. I just had to build it up to make sure it fit right. I have a new ITM Goccia quill stem on the way and a good fork to go with it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Very nice rick!
What's wrong with that fork?


----------



## quikrick1

The fork is threadless. I want to try a threaded fork with a quill stem.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I am also looking to buy a Master, ( preferably new ) and want it with a quill Stem, it simply looks better on a classic Steel bike.


----------



## cale262

Changed it up a bit and when I'm happy with the fit, I'll trim the steer tube and add a matching white Colnago stem...


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Updated pictures of my beloved C50 on the fîrst day of real spring this year.... as this little flower finding its way through the granite can attest.


----------



## colorider7

WOW! Absolutely stunning! Built for speed! Enjoy SalsaLover... Ride the heck out of it... Just getting going with Spring rides here in CO as well... Good riding! Colorider


----------



## Salsa_Lover

thanks colorider

here with the more modest, but nicer riding wheels, hand builts Record Hubs, Open Pros, Revos/Comp, Alu nipples, Vittorial Open Corsas and Latex Tubes, this is the wheelset that actually gets ridden most


----------



## colorider7

Wow -- even sexier to me in many ways -- looking for an "everyday" wheel set myself at the moment -- nice choice -- very clean lines and probably handles like a dream...


----------



## Salsa_Lover

In full Paris-Roubaix mode... who said alloy tubulars were dead ?


----------



## Mapei

Salsa -- flashy yet serious. A very nice bicycle.


----------



## titobandito

*Everyday wheels*



colorider7 said:


> Wow -- even sexier to me in many ways -- looking for an "everyday" wheel set myself at the moment -- nice choice -- very clean lines and probably handles like a dream...


If you're running Campy, I can't stress enough how much I like the Scirocco wheelset. They came stock with my C-40. About 1700 g. Not light, but not heavy. Slightly aero, but I've used these as winter training wheels in Minnesota, rain wheels, gravel wheels. They're bombproof. I don't understand how a low-spoke wheelset can be this strong and durable, but they are.


----------



## andesman

View attachment 279109

pr99


----------



## bottecchia_eja

In my opinion, the simple but classy PR99 color scheme brings out all the fine details of the C59 frame:


----------



## robst

View attachment 279127

Mid 90s (I think) Master.
Usually has mavic Ksyriums but looks ok with my race wheels as well.
Still rides very nicely


----------



## bottecchia_eja

robst said:


> View attachment 279127
> 
> Mid 90s (I think) Master.
> Usually has mavic Ksyriums but looks ok with my race wheels as well.
> Still rides very nicely


Good looking bike!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

andesman said:


> View attachment 279109
> 
> pr99


Hola Willy !

I love your bikes, they show you have good taste, and a very acute sense of proportions, this shows on your elegant and beautiful, but at the same time agressively performant bikes, being a pro photographer you have a good eye for them and your artistic side shows clearly.

Me I just follow your steps, I have my C50, which I tried to perfect on the tech but also on the esthetic side, and I am now waiting delivery on a Master 30th, that will be also built on the same spirit. being myself a modest amateur photographer I was playing a bit with photographiing it better.

Saludos !


----------



## BDB

Here's an action shot of my CX-1 - At this point I have over 20,000 kms on it!

Latest Upgrade was the Enve's with powertap. It's a fun fun bike, and the only issue I had was wearing out the headset.


----------



## slitespd

More pictures......................Very nice!


----------



## robst

View attachment 279545
View attachment 279543


C50 Durace 7800.


----------



## rgg01

*C59 Italia ADWH Arte Decor*

This is my new Colnago, I received it from the shop yesterday, the steerer needs to be cut and the stem angled down but these are the phtot's as delivered.
Chorus 11
FFWD F4R wheels
Colnago FSA stem
Deda zero bars
Prologo Scratch saddle
Look Keo aero blade pedals
View attachment 279650
View attachment 279651
View attachment 279652
View attachment 279653


----------



## Kenacycle

why are the pics all upside down?



rgg01 said:


> This is my new Colnago, I received it from the shop yesterday, the steerer needs to be cut and the stem angled down but these are the phtot's as delivered.
> Chorus 11
> FFWD F4R wheels
> Colnago FSA stem
> Deda zero bars
> Prologo Scratch saddle
> Look Keo aero blade pedals
> View attachment 279650
> View attachment 279651
> View attachment 279652
> View attachment 279653


----------



## rgg01

I have no idea and I can't seem to edit them either. If someone smarter than me can, which isn't saying much, please go ahead


----------



## rgg01

I tried to upload the photo's again but they only appear inverted no matter what I do, is there a solution to this?


----------



## cale262

You must be in the Southern Hemisphere


----------



## Niels

Finally my Colnago fixie/single speed is on the road. 52/18 gearing seems about right for my job pendling. Looking forward for monday hehe
View attachment 279784


----------



## vinceflynow

Here my C59 in TSMR color scheme.

View attachment 279895

View attachment 279894


----------



## cale262

Very nioce:thumbsup:


----------



## colorider7

First "legit" ride of the season with the new "Italian Mistress" (still in the Honeymoon phase) -- Evergeen to Idaho Springs and back (about 7,500 vertical over 70 miles) -- she was incredible -- felt like floating up the climbs! Allez! Good riding... Colorider


----------



## cale262

Does Thomas know you have his rig


----------



## bottecchia_eja

cale262 said:


> Does Thomas know you have his rig


Thomas' is painted yellow. I saw this same bike at a shop near Long Beach. It looks better in person than in pictures.

I did a century ride yesterday, my C59 is supremely comfortable. After 100 miles wi some climbing ( but nothing as extreme as Colorider) I still felt fresh and not "beat up."

The C59 is a great bike.


----------



## colorider7

cale262 said:


> Does Thomas know you have his rig


Shhhhhhh! Don't tell him...


----------



## @helsinki

Colnago Master - More at sneppiskaba.net | Helsinki - World - Helsinki.


----------



## bon_gabs

my share..


----------



## cale262

^Awesome, I had a hard time deciding between the 12bk & 12wh.:thumbsup:


----------



## bon_gabs

get the white,,easy to clean and not so dirt obvious..and we can be a ying-yang if you're closeby SoCal area..lol



cale262 said:


> ^Awesome, I had a hard time deciding between the 12bk & 12wh.:thumbsup:


----------



## cale262

bon_gabs said:


> get the white,,easy to clean and not so dirt obvious..and we can be a ying-yang if you're closeby SoCal area..lol



I did


----------



## bon_gabs

very nice..what city you're at?


----------



## cale262

bon_gabs said:


> very nice..what city you're at?


Very far north of you...ie;there was still snow in the ditches on my ride yesterday, Northern Alberta Canada.


----------



## steve (the legs) jones

Hello everyone, this is my first post. Well a year ago I was lining and carpeting a VW transporter for a customer who I knew was into his bikes. I noticed a bike leaning up against the wall in his garage, I asked if it was for sale. To cut it short, I ended up having the bike for the work I did. I had no idea how addictive this colnago thing was going to be. Within less than a year, look whats happened!
View attachment 281185
View attachment 281186


----------



## bottecchia_eja

steve (the legs) jones said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post. Well a year ago I was lining and carpeting a VW transporter for a customer who I knew was into his bikes. I noticed a bike leaning up against the wall in his garage, I asked if it was for sale. To cut it short, I ended up having the bike for the work I did. I had no idea how addictive this colnago thing was going to be. Within less than a year, look whats happened!
> View attachment 281185
> View attachment 281186


 That's quite the addiction! Keep on addicting!


----------



## paredown

steve (the legs) jones said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post. Well a year ago I was lining and carpeting a VW transporter for a customer who I knew was into his bikes. I noticed a bike leaning up against the wall in his garage, I asked if it was for sale. To cut it short, I ended up having the bike for the work I did. I had no idea how addictive this colnago thing was going to be. Within less than a year, look whats happened!


Nice fleet.

You need one classic steel Colnago to round out the collection, IMO.


----------



## steve (the legs) jones

Im saving up as we speak!


----------



## cale262

paredown said:


> Nice fleet.
> 
> You need one classic steel Colnago to round out the collection, IMO.


^This, C+1...


----------



## MWT

C50 in Pro00 with Dura Ace 7800
Ritchey WCS seatpost, stem and bars
Hed Belgiums rims / DA 7900 hubs

Not super-light or fancy, but it's a great all-around bike.


----------



## cale262

Out in the wild...on a wet, rainy day.


----------



## efuentes

My beloved Ti, with fresh bar tape


----------



## Cjcc67

Mine just home from the shop on Monday. Wish it would stop raining!!

View attachment 281607


----------



## cale262

Man I love that colour...spin her around and give us a look at her better (drive) side :thumbsup:






Makes me want a creamsicle...


----------



## Cjcc67

I can do that later. SR 11 build


----------



## haydos

View attachment 281815


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Super nice that C-40, love it


----------



## haydos

View attachment 281867


----------



## colorider7

*First Ascent of Mt. Evans on C59 KOM*

Another epic ride over the weekend on my new C59 KOM -- Idaho Springs, CO to the summit of Mount Evans and back -- 28 miles, 7,000 vertical feet of climbing, to the summit at 14,130 feet -- about 2,000 vertical in last 5 miles from 12,000 up -- yes, I would recommend an oxygen tank (carbon if possible to save weight) -- Good Riding... Colorider


----------



## quikrick1

That is just plain AWESOME!


----------



## cale262

colorider7 said:


> Another epic ride over the weekend on my new C59 KOM -- Idaho Springs, CO to the summit of Mount Evans and back -- 28 miles, 7,000 vertical feet of climbing, to the summit at 14,130 feet -- about 2,000 vertical in last 5 miles from 12,000 up -- yes, I would recommend an oxygen tank (carbon if possible to save weight) -- Good Riding... Colorider


Jealous, I managed to get in about 200km this weekend but it was mostly flat/rolling prairie


----------



## colorider7

200km is a solid effort regardless of terrain -- nice work!


----------



## vhk30

My Colnago Master X Light with Street fork
Record 10s
Colnago Era saddle
Record Titanium seat post
Colnago stem
Ritchey WCS handle bar
Mavic Reflex tubular rims
Elite Ciussi Inox bottle cage

View attachment 282337


----------



## vhk30

My Colnago Master X Light with Street fork
Record 10s
Colnago Era saddle
Record Titanium seat post
Colnago stem
Ritchey WCS handle bar
Mavic Reflex tubular rims
Elite Ciussi Inox bottle cage

View attachment 282352


----------



## tidi

haydos,
can we get more shots of this?


----------



## Mulowe

Here's my C59
View attachment 282480


----------



## Mulowe

Paulo's verde California
View attachment 282498

Beautiful place to ride


----------



## Mulowe

Added a new pair of hoops to this classic
View attachment 282533


----------



## popeyeisgood

View attachment 282559

wish my chrome precisa were long enough..


----------



## Täysii!

cale262 said:


> Very nioce:thumbsup:


+1


----------



## popeyeisgood

View attachment 282725


..for some reason i couldn't see my first post.. so i did it again.


----------



## Mulowe

Classic bike, luv it


----------



## popeyeisgood

me too
can't quite stand the new carbon frame and the threadless stem in terms of aesthetic.
i have a chrome precisa which is just a tad short for this frame. otherwise i think it will look even better.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Two Sisters


DSC00512.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

Ok, now I have some saddle time on the Master, on the flats and hills I can tell you about my impressions with it. 

Both C-50 and Master are setup identically and are riden on the same kind of wheels ( handbuilts Open Pro on Campagnolo hubs and DR Revo/Comp Spokes )

The previous steel bikes I have ridden, were comfortable, soft and heavy. With a springy/spongy/soft feel. Well, this is no soft and comfy touring bike, this is a full blown racing machine and it shows ! 

The rear still feels springy but not spongy, and the springiness seems to be tuned on a higher resonance frequency, and even though you feel more the road, it doesn't tire you like an aluminum frame would do. 
The front is not soft at all, this fork is stiff, I guess that is why it is so heavy and has those thick straight legs. I have read that quill stems tend to be softer compared to ahead ones, but not in my setup the stiffness on the front end is considerable.

The bike is a good 2.5Kgs heavier than the C-50, so going uphill you can feel the weight difference, and also the C-50 is generally more agile and nimble. but rolling on the flats it is stable and seems to roll effortlessly, it does conserve its momentum better than the C-50.

The C-50 though, being full Carbon with Carbon handlebars, soaks better the road feel, bumps, road imperfections etc are felt more directly on the Master.


----------



## andesman

Very nice pair salsalover, agree, master is stiff and performs up to par with modern bikes. I was surprised with mine on those first rides, so much so that i decided to trim the weight down just to put it on par with the c59. i take this bike on long rides, agressive group rides, etc...never wish i had brought the other one out. no mtns here though, but like it so much that i am thinking of building a master to have down in colombia.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

It's raining cats and dogs today so I had to do the pic inside....

Period correct Aero wheels ?


DSC00537.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## cale262

Salsa_Lover said:


> It's raining cats and dogs today so I had to do the pic inside....



Are they made of sugar, HTFU already

JK, nice rides:thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Steel rusts didn't you know ? rrr:


----------



## Mulowe

C59 art decor
View attachment 283633
View attachment 283634
View attachment 283635
View attachment 283636


----------



## ronderman

LOVE IT!!!!!!!! Very, very well done. I have the same groupset and wheels myself. I guess if I were to give one feedback it would be the italian stripe on the seat stay - not sure it goes with the paint.

Still, color me jealous


----------



## Salsa_Lover

my Master on Tubies and new saddle, 2013 flite

Record Hubs/GP4 rims/Velofex Servizio Corsa tubies


DSC00569.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

DSC00570.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

That flite 2013 is simply great !

My ass is on 7th heaven with it, flat and wide on the rear and narrow on the nose and front, simply great.

I swaped over all my bikes to them.


----------



## paredown

Salsa_Lover said:


> my Master on Tubies and new saddle, 2013 flite
> 
> Record Hubs/GP4 rims/Velofex Servizio Corsa tubies
> 
> 
> 
> DSC00569.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr
> 
> DSC00570.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr
> 
> That flite 2013 is simply great !
> 
> My ass is on 7th heaven with it, flat and wide on the rear and narrow on the nose and front, simply great.
> 
> I swaped over all my bikes to them.


Very nice! And there is nothing better than finding a saddle that works!


----------



## MXL

View attachment 283775
View attachment 283776


----------



## MXL

Here's my CT1 with CTR paint. I'll have to take some pictures of my MXL and C50. 

View attachment 283845
View attachment 283846


----------



## colnagoG60

Salsa_Lover said:


> Steel rusts didn't you know ? rrr:



"Don't leave home without it!"

View attachment 283851


My chrome head tube lugs are a little rough from my bike sitting in my finished basement during my 5 year sabbatical...wished I'd kept up with waxing. :mad2:
FWIW, I actually use this on my car.


----------



## MXL

*C50 & mxl*

View attachment 284175
View attachment 284173
View attachment 284171


C50 and MXL


----------



## Salsa_Lover

New Saddle flite 2013 and Hyperons


Colnago C-50 & Hyperons por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

Colnago C-50 &Hyperons por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Colnago C-50 & Boras por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

Colnago C-50 & Boras por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## cale262

Looking tight SL:thumbsup:


----------



## fatiredflyer

Very tasty!


----------



## colnagoG60

Here's my offering...after 15 years, still a work in progress, and I still don't know the paint code:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Interesting

Looks like a mix between the AD23 Rabobank ( head and down tubes ) and the AD10 ( top and seat stays ) the seat tube is half-half


----------



## ctam

This is a team rabobank paint scheme AD13. 

AD23 is a newer version of the rabo scheme. Just like how team mapei went from AD10 to AD21.


----------



## colnagoG60

ctam said:


> This is a team rabobank paint scheme AD13.
> 
> AD23 is a newer version of the rabo scheme. Just like how team mapei went from AD10 to AD21.


Rabobank/AD13, even with the green highlights? Were there ever slight deviations from official codes? Thanks for the input. :beer:


----------



## Senhor Colnago

I've got 5 Colnagos, ranging from my (finally!) newly-restored 1980 Moscow Olympic Team TT gold medal bike, to a carbon fiber TT that I can't date, but looks like about 2000. 

Here are a few photos:

The Olympic TT. Believe it to be Shevchenko's bike; his name was written on the top tube in Sharpie and the original decals, though worn, match those on the famous "poster" photo.



It's all period-correct Campy SR, NOS. Pedals are later so I can ride it without messing them up; saddle is Concor for wear and comfort; QR seat post bolt added. Decals were created from scratch. Hardest part to find and the cheapest was the steel A L E bottle cage!

The CF:



This was awhile back, before it was completed. It's full Campy CF now, with a CF potato chip for a saddle. ZIPP crankset, Chinese wheels with homemade CNC vinyl lettering. Is it a Chrono? I don't know.

2002 Art Decor steel:



Gotta get some recent photos...this one now has Wolber rims, Vittoria white tires, white saddle and tape, Shimano group.

1994 Art Decor:



Purchased as it, with white tape, saddle, tires, full Shimano. White arms, legs, on rider, too!

1982 Nuovo Mexico with full Campy:



Possibly the single most perfectly-proportioned steel Colnago I've ever seen. IMO, of course.


----------



## Shipley

.....


----------



## Shipley

From this...

View attachment 285218


to this, with the benefit of a respray and some trinkets from the garage !

View attachment 285219


----------



## quikrick1

Nice Work!! Stunning.


----------



## McJim

1998 Tecnos with Centaur and a 2006 Mix with Chorus. Yeah, I like blue.
View attachment 285363


----------



## Salsa_Lover

:like: 

Both of them, me too like blue !


----------



## Kenacycle

Just picked this up on eBay. There is no specific model name for it. I just know its made from Columbus Thron and has the word Competition on the lower downtube.


----------



## Squeegy200

Recently cleaned the bike and thought I'd take some detail shots. It's difficult to capture the Team Wordperfect Purple with a camera.


----------



## jason f

Can anyone guide me toward the year and model of a colnago that is 10+ years old that had a map of italy painted on it? I am trying to find one for my fathers 70th birthday. He talks about what a gorgeous frame it was and how he wished he had bought it. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## fatiredflyer

Squeegy200 said:


> Recently cleaned the bike and thought I'd take some detail shots. It's difficult to capture the Team Wordperfect Purple with a camera.


Great job on both the pics, and the cleanup!
Stunning steel!!


----------



## vinceflynow

2012 C59 CLSM size 45s


----------



## quikrick1

Pure Sweetness!!!


----------



## cale262

I've always liked those Team Europcar colours. :thumbsup:


----------



## gun2head

I absolutely love that color scheme! Total Colnago sweetness! Enjoy.


----------



## Squeegy200

Agree.. Very cool and unique color scheme.


----------



## dwanderson

*2006-2007 Master Colnago*







I found the frame, never used sitting in a shop. Just finished getting it built this spring and have really enjoyed the ride. Chorus Components, Carbon wheels and bar.


----------



## Kenacycle

HOLY stacked spacers!!! wow


----------



## jet sanchEz

Does anyone know what year this C50 is from? Or can tell me the colour code? Thanks.


----------



## Squeegy200

dwanderson said:


> ...I found the frame, never used sitting in a shop. Just finished getting it built this spring and have really enjoyed the ride. Chorus Components, Carbon wheels and bar.


My wife's 1992 Sprint was much the same. I discovered it on eBay. An Italian bike shop had it sitting on a shelf. It had never been built. Old school Columbus steel, I had to chase/face the bottom bracket and head tube. No one does that anymore.


----------



## ctam

jet sanchEz said:


> Does anyone know what year this C50 is from? Or can tell me the colour code? Thanks.


Believe this one is called WH02


----------



## Kenacycle

My new winter bike built. It was repainted so I cannot verify for sure what frame it is. Seller said it's a Super SLX.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Yesterday I found this C-40 for sale locally, it is not my size, it's a 54 and I need a 56, but it was so pretty and pristine that I bought it on the spot.

First generation C40, Mapei Colors, painted steel precisa fork and stem, full Record 8 speed ( the chain was setup too long that proves there are few competent campagnolo mechanics out there  )

really pretty, only the saddle and bar tape look not original.


DSC00699.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

DSC00706.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

DSC00708.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Salsa_Lover said:


> Yesterday I found this C-40 for sale locally, it is not my size, it's a 54 and I need a 56, but it was so pretty and pristine that I bought it on the spot.
> 
> First generation C40, Mapei Colors, painted steel precisa fork and stem, full Record 8 speed ( the chain was setup too long that proves there are few competent campagnolo mechanics out there  )
> 
> really pretty, only the saddle and bar tape look not original.
> 
> 
> DSC00699.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr
> 
> DSC00706.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr
> 
> DSC00708.jpg por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


Beautiful bike...congrats. If you get tired of riding a too-small bike, send her over to me.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Actually this is a 54, it would fit me well on a 130mm stem, but the original one is 100mm, I doubt I would find another that size with the same paint at a not-heart-attack-inducing price 

I will keep it like it is though,my nephew will surely like it.


----------



## darranmoore

My first post and what a way to start, my work in progress C40 retro/modern with 2013 Record and Mavic SLR. A few minor finishing touches needed but nearly there!

<doube post - can't delete - apologies>


----------



## darranmoore

My first post and what a way to start, my work in progress C40 with 2013 ecord and Mavic SLR. A few minor finishing touches needed but nearly there!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

darranmoore said:


> My first post and what a way to start, my work in progress C40 with 2013 ecord and Mavic SLR. A few minor finishing touches needed but nearly there!
> 
> View attachment 288125


Bellissima bici!


----------



## crn

Updated my Colnago with new handlebar (Procraft Pro Compact) and new rims (Mavic OpenPro CD)


----------



## bottecchia_eja

crn said:


> Updated my Colnago with new handlebar (Procraft Pro Compact) and new rims (Mavic OpenPro CD)


I am loving these old school steel Colnagos. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## darranmoore

C40 nearly complete, a few finishing to go and she'll be done...


----------



## Hunty

2011 C59 Italia CSLM Europcar


----------



## cale262

Europcar is one of my favourite C59 colour schemes :thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Beautiful indeed !


----------



## strathconaman

*1996 Colnago Tecnos - Updated*

I just had my Tecnos resprayed by Velocolour. Full record group and Corima Viva S tubulars. Now all I need is spring.


----------



## vhk30

Beautiful!!! :thumbsup: + Corima Viva S tunular :thumbsup:
Colnago bottle cage???


----------



## strathconaman

Thanks! The cages are just these:


Elite Custom Race : the pro's bottle cage of choice


----------



## technocolor

*my beloved C40*


----------



## Salsa_Lover

technocolor said:


> View attachment 289323


Oh that's beautifu l ! :thumbsup:

AD22 was on of my all time favorites, I looked for one in my size ( master or C40 ) without success, I had to settle with the AD10 and Mapei WC  can't complain at the end.... 

but this one is really pretty, deserves better wheels though


----------



## 3MC

My new C59 AD14


----------



## theriddler

Pics of my Tecnos in pearl white with blue highlights. Finally got it finished...


----------



## quikrick1

@theriddler... awesome build! Those colors POP just right! Beautiful Tecnos.


----------



## technocolor

Salsa_Lover said:


> Colnago C-50 & Boras por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr
> 
> Colnago C-50 & Boras por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr



very nice...how do you like the wheels?


----------



## legend




----------



## Salsa_Lover

technocolor said:


> very nice...how do you like the wheels?


I like them a lot, just bought me another set of Bora Ultra Two, probably those on the picture will end on the C40


----------



## quikrick1

*1988-89 Master PIU*

Enjoy!


----------



## il sogno

My C59 with Campy Super Record 11 and Reynolds carbon tubulars.


----------



## skova265

Why can't half of the pictures be seen?


----------



## the_terrible_1

skova265 said:


> Why can't half of the pictures be seen?


Normally they're pictures on photo bucket etc which has since been taken down, they're probably quite old posts. Shame though, there have been some beautiful bikes in this thread.


----------



## Squeegy200

quikrick1 said:


> Enjoy!


Quikrick, is your bike the "Conic" model? My brother has a similar model with the same saddle. Beautiful bike


----------



## quikrick1

Squeegy200 said:


> Quikrick, is your bike the "Conic" model? My brother has a similar model with the same saddle. Beautiful bike


Thanks Squeegy! but no, not Conic. Standard Colnago Columbus Gilco tubing. The saddle is actually new by Selle San Marco, Regal Vintage model.


----------



## Oxo

Built today after a year of scrimping, saving and collecting parts, my Master 30th Anniversary AD11. The kids are looking forward to having shoes again!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

very nice ! congratulations on that beautiful Master


----------



## Sun Rider

Congrats, very nice. My Master 30th Anniversary in red should be here any day. My dining room table is covered with parts waiting for assembly.


----------



## Oxo

Sun Rider said:


> Congrats, very nice. My Master 30th Anniversary in red should be here any day. My dining room table is covered with parts waiting for assembly.


Thanks guys 

Looking forward to the photos, what build are you going for?

Cheers

Ox


----------



## Sun Rider

A mix of Campy Record and Super Record. A mix of black and silver. Will not be as fully retro as yours. A fun bike. Will post pictures when done.


----------



## cale262

No sun on this day...


----------



## Keith A

Oxo -- Your Master 30th is beautiful!


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n

*my EP *

Built this baby up last spring. Without a doubt my dream bike... and I have it!

48s Extreme Power
Campagnolo Super Record Ti - 11s
3T bar/stem/post
Fizik Arione Carbon
Rebuilt a pair of Reynold Carbon Tubulars with Chris Kind R45's

pure, sweet sex on wheels...


----------



## Salsa_Lover

That's beautiful robson, and nice photography skills as well


----------



## pete2528ca

Just picked up this old Super frame set. Had a couple of chips in the paint, nothing that a few strategically placed decals couldn't fix. May need it re-clear coated. There is some heavy cable rub on the top tube.


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n

fork?


----------



## pete2528ca

Being chromed as we speak.


----------



## chuckice

:drool:


----------



## quikrick1

pete2528ca said:


> Just picked up this old Super frame set. Had a couple of chips in the paint, nothing that a few strategically placed decals couldn't fix. May need it re-clear coated. There is some heavy cable rub on the top tube.


Yeah... That's nice, real nice. Congrats!


----------



## quikrick1

r_o_b_s_o_n said:


> Built this baby up last spring. Without a doubt my dream bike... and I have it!
> 
> 48s Extreme Power
> Campagnolo Super Record Ti - 11s
> 3T bar/stem/post
> Fizik Arione Carbon
> Rebuilt a pair of Reynold Carbon Tubulars with Chris Kind R45's
> 
> pure, sweet sex on wheels...


Awesome! Love the lighting too.


----------



## haydos

Here's what i'm building atmo.


----------



## Sun Rider

Ready to roll.

<a href="https://s927.photobucket.com/user/elphil_photo/media/IMG_0205.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i927.photobucket.com/albums/ad120/elphil_photo/IMG_0205.jpg" border="0" alt="Colnago Master photo IMG_0205.jpg"/></a>


----------



## quikrick1

Sun Rider said:


> Ready to roll.


She's absolutely gorgeous! Nice build.


----------



## pete2528ca

Waiting on the fork to come back from the chrome shop. Decided to build the drivetrain today...


----------



## quikrick1

Dang Pete! That frame looks brand new!!


----------



## David23

My C40 Mapei World Champion Edition. Campy, Tubulars, Cinelli integrated bar/stem.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Great choice !


----------



## Streetking

Better pic of my 1996 Master Olympic.....


----------



## pete2528ca

Almost done mine.


----------



## pete2528ca

Couple more pics:


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Steel bike has surprising clearance on the fork and brake bridge.

Nice pair for sure.


----------



## Kenacycle

My EPS AMIT in traditional 56 geometry. I am currently letting it go in place for a C59. 

View attachment 292369


----------



## robst

Picked up this new C50s on the bay. Apparently it came from Lichtenstein bike shop. It has Roman Hermann 30th Anniversary on the chain stay. Still in the process of building it up. Need to cut the steerer tube some more when I am sure of the best length. Ultegra 6800 and Fulcrum racing zeros dark. Will be putting on another saddleas well. Took it for a short ride today- very nice.
View attachment 292902


----------



## Zampano

Another NOS C50 (trad), PR00. What I have right now is the ebay pic, but frame and uncut C75 fork = sweetness! 

Incoming:
Chorus 11 groupset
Neutron wheelset (no word yet, still waiting .... )
Fizik Cyrano R3 seatpost






$_12 by pigmode, on Flickr


----------



## Kenacycle

Received the frame and built it yesterday.  Will change to a different seatpost though


----------



## Squeegy200

I've always enjoyed wandering back into this thread and looking at all of the new pictures posted. Colnagos still remain as some of the most visually attractive bikes anywhere. 

Here are some photos I took recently that actually show the true color of my Altain. The color scheme is Team WordPerfect Purple but most cameras can't capture the color and it appears as black. But it's really a dark shade of purple. I shared these photos with Colnago's Facebook page and they asked for permission to reuse them. So i hope to see these sometime again on some official Colnago publication somewhere.


----------



## meeroad

c59 12wh 52s

Groupset: Campy Record 
Wheels: Mavic 40c
Bar: Ritchey WCS Curve
Stem: Ritchey WCS 4-axis
Saddle: Selle San Marco Aspide Carbon FX + Open
Pedals: Speedplay


----------



## Sun Rider

Hope you didn't get a ticket parking in front of a fire hydrant. Nice ride!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I have those NOS Colnago Carbon rims, just got a set of Powertap hubs to build a nice set for the C50 ( or the C60 to come  )



Colnago Powertap por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## quikrick1

Squeegy200 said:


> I've always enjoyed wandering back into this thread and looking at all of the new pictures posted. Colnagos still remain as some of the most visually attractive bikes anywhere.
> 
> Here are some photos I took recently that actually show the true color of my Altain. The color scheme is Team WordPerfect Purple but most cameras can't capture the color and it appears as black. But it's really a dark shade of purple. I shared these photos with Colnago's Facebook page and they asked for permission to reuse them. So i hope to see these sometime again on some official Colnago publication somewhere.
> View attachment 293269


Hey Squeegy... I noticed that you criss-cross your shift cables under the down tube. I do the same thing. It pushes the cables away from the head tube so they don't rub the paint finish.

Beautiful Altain!


----------



## Squeegy200

Quikrick, If I remember, I got that idea when examining a probike build and noticed they had crossed the cables underneath the down tube. Made sense to me and the cables had less of abrupt curvature when routed. 
The added benefit as you mentioned, is the housing is less likely to scratch the paint on the head tube. 

BTW: I love those fluted tubes on your Master. My brother's Conic is similar


----------



## crn

Master with new Zondas and Chorus11


----------



## Sun Rider

Very nice from another Master rider.


----------



## wallymann

*my colnagos*

moved post, go here...

Colnago - Picture post thread - Page 71


----------



## wallymann

master extra light in rabobank/AD23:









C50-mk1 in oscar-freire-world-champ/NL38:









C40-mk3 in custom major-taylor scheme:









and i have an early '90s carbitubo that i'm restoring


----------



## rplace13

Wow, love the Rabobank master. Dibs when you sell it. Others very nice too.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

C50 with the new wheels, I have a rubbing problem on the small chainring/large cog though, I am opening a thread on the wheels forum to ask for help

It looks and feels good, a good 200grs heavier compared to the same setup on Boras but I think the change is worth the 200grs 

This is a picture on still not glued tubulars, I just went on a short ride so the spokes can set in, but I noticed that spoke rub on the extremest gearing


On new Wheels por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

On new Wheels por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr

Powertap Detail por Salsa_Lover, en Flickr


----------



## weekendroadie

Here's another C50


----------



## carlislegeorge

Finally did it...here's my 2014 C59 AD04 size 54s...and yes, I know the bars are over-rotated in this pic.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

carlislegeorge said:


> Finally did it...here's my 2014 C59 AD04 size 54s...and yes, I know the bars are over-rotated in this pic.


Una bella bicicletta Italiana.

My own C59 is a bit more "conservative."


----------



## rplace13

Some changes to my C-40


----------



## nismosr

Colnago C59 TSMR - 53cm Traditional


----------



## mjduct

Clx 3.0 build in progress


----------



## CliffordK

Ok, I thought I'd upload some photos of my Colnago...
Not necessarily "Eye Candy", but perhaps some of you will find it interesting.

I've owned the bike since 1982, bought used in Parma, Italy. Looking on the internet, as far as I can tell, it is probably a 1969 or 1970 model Colnago Super. Note the paucity of braze-ons (just bottom bracket cable routing), and the holes in the bottom bracket. No logo on the top of the forks, and two holes on the side of the fork crown. I'm having a lot of problems with the paint just flaking off all over the place, but it should be the original paint and decals/stencils.

Quite a few scratches. Wear marks on the side of the frame from standing up pedalling too much, as well as on the head tube from a handlebar bag. Clearly 3 layers of paint, burgondy primer, white primer, and blue top coat..... I think, assuming it wasn't repainted before I got it.

Hopefully I'll do a full restoration.... soon....

I don't think we ever found a serial number on the frame.


----------



## paredown

CliffordK said:


> Ok, I thought I'd upload some photos of my Colnago...
> Not necessarily "Eye Candy", but perhaps some of you will find it interesting.
> 
> I've owned the bike since 1982, bought used in Parma, Italy. Looking on the internet, as far as I can tell, it is probably a 1969 or 1970 model Colnago Super. Note the paucity of braze-ons (just bottom bracket cable routing), and the holes in the bottom bracket. No logo on the top of the forks, and two holes on the side of the fork crown. I'm having a lot of problems with the paint just flaking off all over the place, but it should be the original paint and decals/stencils.
> 
> Quite a few scratches. Wear marks on the side of the frame from standing up pedalling too much, as well as on the head tube from a handlebar bag. Clearly 3 layers of paint, burgondy primer, white primer, and blue top coat..... I think, assuming it wasn't repainted before I got it.
> 
> Hopefully I'll do a full restoration.... soon....
> 
> I don't think we ever found a serial number on the frame.


That's not rust, that's patina!

From Chuck Schmidt's timeline yours should be a 1968--with the drilled BB.

That bike is rare enough that I might be tempted to preserve it if the paint is original--check in with the folks on Classic Rendezvous for ideas for ways to limit rust and clean up without destroying the original paint and decals.

OTOH, if you purchased in the early '80s and it looked sharp, then it could have been a repaint already with the burgundy being the original color, in which case have at it. A competent auto painter could probably tell if if they think it is a repaint.

No serial #s until the early '80s or late '70s AFAIK.


----------



## CliffordK

paredown said:


> That's not rust, that's patina!
> OTOH, if you purchased in the early '80s and it looked sharp, then it could have been a repaint already with the burgundy being the original color, in which case have at it. A competent auto painter could probably tell if if they think it is a repaint.











<style type="text/css">P { margin-bottom: 0.08in; }</style> It goes steel --> burgundy --> white --> blue

So, if it was a respray, then it probably was burgundy primer, with the original color being white. I'm doubting two separate resprays.

I think the "La Marca Dei Campioni" marks are decals. However, I think the rest of the Colnago scripts my be painted. Since I purchased the bicycle in Italy, it is possible that it was a factory repaint job. 

At least in the early 80's, lots of Italians rode steel city bikes, especially around Parma, but the road bikes were more of a professional cyclist thing. So, if the bike was 14 years old when I bought it, it is possible that it was maintained as original. But, one never really knows with the Italians. As it has Colnago lugs, I'm sure the bike is a Colnago. However, anything else is fair game if they thought they could turn a buck. I got the bike with cotterless cranks (do they still use that term?), but if the bike dated to '68 or '69, it is possible it originally had steel cotter type cranks. 

Several items had been drilled out. The original Campy shift levers had been drilled, but didn't hold up to use. The original 52 tooth chainring had been welded before I got the bike, perhaps over-weakened from drilling it out... it's probably around someplace. Brakes are Universals, and the brake levers were also drilled (one wore out about 20 years ago).

As far as being a collector's item or not... I do believe bicycles are meant for the open road, and not hanging on a wall. I certainly wasn't thinking of a collectors item when I bought it, and do intend to continue to ride it.

I may consider a clear-coat. I did a mini-resto on a Raleigh 3-speed for a friend a while back by cleaning and clear-coating it, and it turned out absolutely beautiful, but this flaking of my paint makes me think there may not be a lot holding it to the bike. I think I rubbed the Raleigh down with steel wool to knock off the rust and even out the paint before clear coating, but I don't think I'd have anything left if I did that to my Colnago.


----------



## Shipley

View attachment 297151


My Extreme - just freshly built after buying the frame. As comfy as the armchair in the study !!


----------



## carlislegeorge

New C59 pic with Garage Door & Saddlebag & Garmin Included....


----------



## meeroad

beauty! you managed to grab one of the last ones!
what size is this?


----------



## carlislegeorge

meeroad said:


> beauty! you managed to grab one of the last ones!
> what size is this?


Mine is a 54s in the AD04 paint scheme, 2014 model with dual mechanical and electronic plumbing...


----------



## cale262

All cleaned up ready to race...I used the Helium for the crit and the C59 for the RR and hillclimb prologue.


----------



## MadGadget

I've just finished off my 93 Master Olympic.


----------



## CliffordK

MadGadget said:


> I've just finished off my 93 Master Olympic.
> 
> View attachment 297787


Try re-inserting your photo using the "advanced" editor mode.


----------



## MadGadget

Thanks !!


----------



## technocolor

rplace13 said:


> Some changes to my C-40
> 
> View attachment 296257


Sweet bike. How often do you ride your C40?


----------



## rplace13

technocolor said:


> Sweet bike. How often do you ride your C40?


Thanks, I really like it. Probably get it out once or twice a week. Try to rotate most of my bikes don't think they should sit they should be ridden.

Here is another:


----------



## technocolor

rplace13 said:


> Thanks, I really like it. Probably get it out once or twice a week. Try to rotate most of my bikes don't think they should sit they should be ridden.
> 
> Here is another:
> 
> View attachment 297790



Why rotate? Why not use the C40 for everyday ?


----------



## rplace13

I seem to like the bikes themselves as much as I do riding. Can't ride them all everyday or at the same time. I've got a bike (Pinarello prince) that is faster and perhaps more fun. I have an old steel Merckx that is more comfortable than the C-40 and Prince. The C-40 is right in the middle between comfort and all out race bike. I like the looks of the C-40 the best and the history behind the brand/model.

Have a commuter bike as well that typically sees at least one day a week to work (40+ miles round trip), and a fixed gear bike that is super fun if I can avoid the really steep hills in my area. All in all variety is the spice of life like the saying goes. But if I had to ride the C-40 daily it would by no means be a problem.


----------



## technocolor

My C40 is my holy grail & is now use as a living room ornament. I bought a new cervelo S2 for my serious riding. Also, I have a master light for my winter riding. 
I do want to switch back to my C40 but....you know


----------



## rplace13

A master for a winter bike...that is pretty darn nice.


----------



## technocolor

Thanks..built in 95 with campy record 9 speed.
Heavy but smooth


----------



## LaRocca

My CLX 3.0 with Shimano Durace C35's


----------



## CliffordK

LaRocca said:


> My CLX 3.0 with Shimano Durace C35's


Unfortunately your link was lost.
Go to the "Advanced" Editor to insert the photo. Perhaps just editing your message will take you there.


----------



## LaRocca

Ok I think it worked this time, thanks


----------



## robst

Purchased this frame early this year. It was new never been built. Came from Liechtenstein. I believe the paint is unique as it was a Roman Hermann 30th anniversary edition. Finally finished building it up. Wonderful to Ride!


----------



## Bumblebee Man

Apparently, Brad Wiggins said in an interview that the C40 was his favourite ever bike, but the comment was edited out by Pinarello-sponsored team  

This article is in Spanish (I think), and it doesn't really add much to what I've written 
TuttobiciTECH.it - WIGGINS. «La bici migliore di sempre? È la Colnago C40». VIDEO


----------



## cale262

Here you go...






https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cYkp2C61g7A


----------



## Bumblebee Man

Ah, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## crn

My modern retro build... Master 1993 with Chorus11 and Zondas


----------



## Kenacycle

i just built this beautiful Tecnos yesterday. I bought the frame on eBay from a seller in Belgium. Anyone know the year of this paint scheme? The frame has a number tag which would indicate it was perhaps a custom frame or a team issue bike? The Ernesto Colnago signature on the top tube looks to be an actual hand signed autograph.


----------



## Mockenrue

A few of mine:

*M10 MAWH 52s:*










*EPS AM00 52s:*










*Extreme Power PR00 57:*


----------



## Kenacycle

Tecnos with carbon clinchers. Very sexy indeed


----------



## Dariob

Hello , Here is my beauty !!


----------



## quikrick1

kenacycle said:


> very sexy indeed


agreed!


----------



## cale262

My newest was completed today...picked it up just in time for Christmas!

Campag Record EPS, Bora crank and BOYD disc/90mm tubs.


----------



## caad4rep

Here's my contribution to the thread. I just finished my first Colnago build. It's a 56s AC-R with Chorus drivetrain and Deda cockpit. 6,850 grams. I couldn't be more pleased with it!


----------



## red elvis

nice bike. good job, caad.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mockenrue

caad4rep - did you buy your AC-R as a frameset only? This doesn't appear to be an option from UK dealers. Complete bikes only.


----------



## caad4rep

Mockenrue said:


> caad4rep - did you buy your AC-R as a frameset only? This doesn't appear to be an option from UK dealers. Complete bikes only.


I actually found the complete bike (105 model) for cheaper than the frameset price. Then I just took the shimano parts off and sold them.


----------



## Mockenrue

Thanks. That's what I might end up doing; the 105 build with Artemis wheels is available at a discount.


----------



## Shipley

My Extreme Power...just built, not yet tweaked !


----------



## i4detail

iyeoh,
Love the way you built your Colnago! I hope to build up my Master similar, it went from pulling kids, to now pulling my big butt around some gravel roads.
I am considering selling my wife's Colnago this same purple frame I bought off vientomas 
i don't mean this to be spam, I just would rather it go to home that would appreciate it, if not i will just keep it, i just remembered this post
Thanks


----------



## Jerry Zawadovski

My Colnago Master


----------



## cale262

Beautiful frame indeed!


----------



## one80

There's something about that Master I love...


----------



## cale262

Can't compete with the above frame but...


----------



## paredown

cale262 said:


> Can't compete with the above frame but...


I wouldn't complain--that looks nice and clean--and fast!


----------



## OhSnap

New Bike, ride it one day.....maybe


----------



## 89Gator

My recently rebuilt 2004 Colnago C50. Super Record 11 and Bora Ultra 50 Clinchers.


----------



## bryanhayes

caad4rep said:


> View attachment 302650
> 
> 
> Here's my contribution to the thread. I just finished my first Colnago build. It's a 56s AC-R with Chorus drivetrain and Deda cockpit. 6,850 grams. I couldn't be more pleased with it!


Caad4rep,
Was wondering how this bike compared to others that you've ridden Pros/cons? Sure does look like a great bike and value!


----------



## skiierx

I recently joined the Colnago family. I am amazed at how nice the C59 italia rides/handles. I have been all smiles since picking her up!


----------



## MXL

skiierx said:


> I recently joined the Colnago family. I am amazed at how nice the C59 italia rides/handles. I have been all smiles since picking her up!
> 
> View attachment 306321


Beautiful Bike! I've always liked that color scheme.


----------



## ls1togo

90 Colnago Sport never ridden (Ok..maybe 15 miles) now with Shimano 105 11 speed


----------



## quikrick1

I love it! Great mix of lugged steel with modern components! Excellent.


----------



## ls1togo

another change...from 60mm carbon tubs to Krysium SLR clinchers..which do you like?


----------



## fugazy

Hi guys, I bought a second hand bike last year and I'm enjoying it a lot! I don't know the type though, and I wondered if one of you perhaps recognizes the type?


----------



## WrigleyRoadie

*Current War"horse"*

52s V1-r with SRAM (it's Chicago, you know), Zipp cockpit and Fulcrum Zero Nites. I shouldn't be surprised that it's a rocket with good manners, but the performance has exceeded expectations.


----------



## Hoxtongue1

Here is mine, just got it, can't wait to get out on it. 2014 CX Zero, full Ultegra.


----------



## dfischer1

Here's mine: It's my office bike for lunch and after-work rides.
View attachment 311462


----------



## WR74

Got this on Friday. Still need to change some parts over from old bike. (saddle angle has been sorted). M10s, think 2013?


----------



## hfc

Somewhere deep in this thread from about 2007 is a former incarnation of this bike. I had some problems with the bottom bracket which consigned the frame to a box for several years. I've now fixed that problem and went with a close approximation of the original threaded Precisa fork. Rides just as sweet if not sweeter with the steel fork over the carbon.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

I can't see any of the pictures. What am I missing?

I own two Colnagos. A 2012 C59 in PR99 and a 2016 C60 in MHWH that just arrived from England. (Thank you Mike Price.)

Both are equipped with Campy Record mechanical 11 speed.

I will post pictures of the C60 and C59. 

Let's get the Colnago forum kick started.


----------



## nvrsetl

My C40 build


----------



## paredown

bottecchia_eja said:


> I can't see any of the pictures. What am I missing?
> 
> ...


Earlier pictures vanished in a couple of forum software upgrades, and no one was interested in fixing it. New ones should be showing. If you can't see anything, restart your PC and try logging in again.

Very nice bikes BTW--I am Colnago free at present, but I have not lost the desire!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

nvrsetl said:


> My C40 build


That is a beautiful bike. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## paredown

hfc said:


> Somewhere deep in this thread from about 2007 is a former incarnation of this bike. I had some problems with the bottom bracket which consigned the frame to a box for several years. I've now fixed that problem and went with a close approximation of the original threaded Precisa fork. Rides just as sweet if not sweeter with the steel fork over the carbon.


Like!


----------



## nvrsetl

bottecchia_eja said:


> That is a beautiful bike. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


Thanks. Love the pair of white C's you have.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

nvrsetl said:


> Thanks. Love the pair of white C's you have.


Thank you. Your bike looks great, the way you have coordinated the color scheme. I have heard nothing but good things about the C40.

I am glad to see this thread continuing to thrive...Ernesto has made some beautiful bikes.


----------



## Trek_5200

C59 PR99. Dura Ace C24 wheels and group set. Photo is atop Bear Mountain on a beautiful FeBEARY day.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Trek_5200 said:


> View attachment 312772
> 
> 
> C59 PR99. Dura Ace C24 wheels and group set. Photo is atop Bear Mountain on a beautiful FeBEARY day.


Love the PR99 color scheme! Good job.


----------



## nvrsetl

Couldn't agree more. There is nothing like riding a Colnago!

Lunga Vita Ernesto!!



bottecchia_eja said:


> Thank you. Your bike looks great, the way you have coordinated the color scheme. I have heard nothing but good things about the C40.
> 
> I am glad to see this thread continuing to thrive...Ernesto has made some beautiful bikes.


----------



## nismosr

after 3yrs .. still loving my C59, updated to 2015 components.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Here are my two Colnagos, a C59 and a C60 that I recently bought from Mike Price. BTW, there is a Master AD11 on her way to me (by the end of the year).


----------



## vladvm

*double post*

double post


----------



## tony_mm

nismosr said:


> after 3yrs .. still loving my C59, updated to 2015 components.


Do you use both the Bora and the Lightweight?

If yes which one for which purpose and if not which one did you keep?


----------



## nismosr

sold my C59 .. and built this one


----------



## carlislegeorge

My C59 is for sale, there's an old ad buried in the classifieds part of the website


----------



## BDB

@nismosr that's a glorious colour


----------



## Jbartmc

nismosr said:


> sold my C59 .. and built this one


I recently purchased a C60 and am enjoying it quite a bit. I previously had an Extreme Power, EPS, C50 and C59. Of all the Colnagos, the C59 was my least favorite. It was not a bad bike by any measure, but did not feel as good as the others.


----------



## Dariob

My new colnago c60 just builded yesterday.


----------



## hfc

*My new to me EPS*

Replacing my E1 pictured earlier in this thread.

I wanted lugged to see how the design and ride of the C40 has improved over the years. Shopped for a C59, but couldn't turn down a good deal on this one. Really loving it so far!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Here is my new Colnago Master in AD11 color scheme.

Ooops, I am a dunce when it comes to posting pictures. Obviously the first bike is the C59 in PR99 color scheme. Followed by the Master and then the C60.

In any event, the Master rides beautifully, it climbs well and it accelerates almost as fast as the C60.

Thanks Ernesto in Cambiago and THANKS Mike Price aka Maestro in England. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrcruz.5500

Colnago C60 RSWH
Campagnolo Super Record groupset
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow saddle
Look Keo pedal
Zipp 404 Firecrest clincher
Campagnolo Bora Ultra 50 tubular


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrcruz.5500

skiierx said:


> I recently joined the Colnago family. I am amazed at how nice the C59 italia rides/handles. I have been all smiles since picking her up!
> 
> View attachment 306321


 Nice bike! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akropilot

1986 Colnago Super
Campagnolo SR derailleurs, crank, seatpost, pedals, brakes, levers
Simplex SLJ shifters
Campagnolo C-record headset
Swapped a New Winner 12-23 for Shimano 13-28
Cinelli XA stem and 66-40 bars
Selle San Marco Regal Girardi w/ magnesium rails
[Anyone know where I can get an M8x1.0x50mm SS bolt for the seatpost?]
Bullseye hubs (for you retro BMX fans), 32H, with Mavic tubulars
Continental 700-25 sew-ups
Restored with new paint, decals, clear-coat by CycleHaus



























It's 8 Lbs heavier than my carbon NeiPryde rig, but it sure rides nicer!
See you guys at Eroica Paso Robles!

-MD


----------



## pmysko

Try Campystar | eBay Stores send them a message, got stuff in the past. Good luck


----------



## akropilot

Just to capture all my research on finding an extended bolt for thick saddle rails used with a Campy SR single-bolt seatpost:

The Campy SR seatpost bolt is rare. It's a Stainless steel 8mm x 1.0mm pitch x 42mm grip. What's rare is that 8mm bolts are normally 1.25mm pitch, not 1.0mm. To support the thicker rails I needed a 50mm grip bolt.

What I found:
8x1x50 doesn't exist in Stainless or in Titanium unless you go custom.
Shops like McMaster Carr, Grainger, or Mister Metric (SJC) might have such a bolt, but either they're plain steel (likely to corrode over time) or you need to buy a minimum of say 30 units.
I finally found a plated 8x1x50 bolt from Fastenal P/N 11114800 and was able to special order it to my local store.

It works! My biggest gripe now is that you need to carry a 13mm (or 1/2") wrench on rides in case it slips or need adjustment. But it looks like I finally lubed the right things and unlubed the other things so it's staying put now.


----------



## Migen21

You should order the 30 units from McMaster-Carr and package them up and sell them on FleaBay as aftermarket Campy Seatpost Bolts for a 1000% markup.


----------



## jay2_aguilar

My first road bike a colnago v1-r


----------



## bottecchia_eja

@jay2_aguilar

That's a very nice Colnago, I especially like the Colnago saddle. Nice touch!

Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## amokachi

Hy I have this bike, but what type of Colnago is it?
Someone more details?
Thanks!


----------



## quikrick1

My most recent Colnago acquisition. I think it's about yr. 2000 with Rabobank AD23 paint. It's a Titanio (OvalMaster)


----------



## Gags

Hi. I bought this recently, but I dont know much about it apart from:
It has RDV (ROGER DE VLAEMINCK) embossed / engraved near the saddle post
6 Speed Shimano 600
Original Mavic tubular wheels
Seems to be recently resprayed (well I think)

Any more info and a price estimate would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## colnagoG60

Just picked up...almost sorted. Not really digging the c64s, so I got a 60 before they were all gone:

C60 48s PLWH
Campy Record 11 2015+ (w/165mm cranks 2014)
Fizik Kurve Bull saddle
Hed Belgium/White T-11; LIT tires
Keo Blade 2 Max 12nm


----------



## colnagophiliac

For some reason I had been excommunicated from this site. Now managed to rejoin.
I've sold six of my Colnagos over the last three years so now down to only seven. Pics (from SVB where purchased) of three of them. I also have a 1972 "Molteni" a 1968 and 1969 Super (playing card and tipo Roma) and a Mexico. Seriously beautiful bikes.


----------



## kondre2000

My C60


----------



## Squeegy200

My brother just restored this bike. It's number 18 of only 55 ever made. The way I understand it, It's a Rominger Colnago special edition made to commemorate Tony Rominger's hour record of 55.291km. I believe it is based on a Colnago Technos. I've seen a number of counterfeit samples for sale recently but this one is authentic.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeegy200

Gags said:


> View attachment 321564
> 
> 
> Hi. I bought this recently, but I dont know much about it apart from:
> It has RDV (ROGER DE VLAEMINCK) embossed / engraved near the saddle post
> 6 Speed Shimano 600
> Original Mavic tubular wheels
> Seems to be recently resprayed (well I think)
> 
> Any more info and a price estimate would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Can you share some more pictures of this bike? Maybe show some of the unique details of this sample?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingrn

*02 colnago dream b stay*

02 Colnago dream, b stay, force fork, chorus 9 speed, with reynolds solitudes. She is pure italian beauty.


----------



## cyclingrn

*02 Colnago Dream b stay*

02 Colnago Dream B Stay, she is pure Italian beauty.


----------



## Bumblebee Man

Where are the new posts disappearing to, or am I reading this wrong?


----------



## George M

I would like to see them as well


----------



## Salsa_Lover

*Colnago C64 Mapei*

Maiden Voyage

Definitely a great bike, not as plush as the C40 or C50 but it wants to be pushed hard


----------



## Deucetrunks

2015? Colnago cx zero evo 50s

Matte finish
Full carbon
Campagnolo SR 11 groupset
Medium cage derailleur
Felt handlebar tape
Deda elementi rhm handlebar
Deda zero 2 60mm stem
Shimano Dura ace cassette 11-30
Shimano dura ace c24s
Ultegra chain
Vittoria corsa 2.0 graphene tires
Selle smp saddle
Assioma duo pedals

Bike is a size up. Next on the list is a proper bike fit and possibly a set of hyper x wheels. 

cheers


----------



## Dressed4succes

I recently acquired this Bike from someone leaving it in the garage for 7 years riding it intensively for 3. 









It was originally purchased in Australia with a Dura Ace 7900 groupset and corresponding wheels. 

I totally stripped the bike. Removed all bearings, bottom bracket, headtube and made a small makeover.



















Bike has now the following specs:

Ceramic speed bearings in bottombracket and headtune
Campagnolo Super Record 50/34 11 speed groupset
Deda Handlebar Full Carbon 
Selle Italia SLR saddle
Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels.

the joy of rebuilding it to a full Italo configuration costed me a few weeks but really enjoyed the process. 

right now only 1 upgrade is underway, a pair of Campagnolo Shamal wheels. 

Its my first Colnago and the ride and Joy is absolutely fantastic. Feel gratefully to ride a bike like this.


----------



## cyclingrn

1999 Colnago Mega Master


----------



## dpd3672

My Colnago stable...

Aluminum Lux Dream:








Steel Master:








Titanium Monotitan:








Carbon C40:








Carbon C50:








Steel 1988 XL (bare frame, being built up over the Winter):








Aluminum VIP 2000 (Christmas present for a girlfriend who wanted to upgrade from her garage sale Schwinn, lol):


----------

